# 2013 Ptc Classic Atlanta/nomads Loft "official Thread"



## Nomad_Lofts

Dear PT family 

I accept the responsibilty and honor of hosting the 2013 PT Classic. I am thinking very carefully about my plans for this event. So stay tuned to this thread. I will make a commitment to Post weekly about deadlines so that anyone and everyone is informed and has a chance to enter this great event.

1) Please do not request perches at this time !!!!!! I will announce this so it is fair to all. 

a) Last years winner and previous winners will recieve automatic perches unless they wish to nominate reserved perches to any deserving pt family member
2010-Smith Family 
2011-Rackerman
2012- Southtown

2) Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!!

a)I will do the PMV so DO NOT PMV PLEASE!!!

b) no flights will be pulled season starts sept 

Do not ask for perches now !!!!!! 


3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)

a) I will let you know the date of perch claiming and it will be according to order sent pm sent to me

I will announce the date for perch reservations along with the fee amount for this event which we can discuss now I want everybodies input to make this fair so my next Official 2013 ptc update" will be next monday Nov 5th.

Feel free to ask questions.

4)YES I AM EXCITED !! PAY CLOSE ATTENTION!!! PERCHES WIL BE MADE AVAILABLE NOVEMBER 25TH BY PM ONLY WILL GO IN ORDER RECIEVED NOT BEFORE THEN SO THERE YOU HAVE IT!!!

Yes I am planning to train and race with club 300 will most likely be with club. We went A race 100/100 150/150 200/200 300

B race 100/100 150/150 150/150 250

Do not ask for perches now !!!!!! 

Feel free to ask questions.

do not ask for perches now!!!!!
I want no unfair advantage by any time zone so 

6) Perch resarvation will work like this 5pm eastern Time Which there is a 4hr time difference from my time(eastern)6:48pm right now so please check what your time is.

a)80 perches available 

7) Half of Fees will be due by December 30th with balance Due with Birds(same week)

I will give my Info to Those who PM me on the 25th November after 5pm eastern time

NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH

Name -pthandle
4)email (optional)
3)address 
2)phone 
1)#OF perches
so I can copy and paste

THATS WHAT PM SHOULD look like November25th sunday

PM me ????

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33-2pd-----------nob
2) southtowne-2pd*
3) dvtlegend-2pd*
4) seajamesloft-2pd
5) loonecho-2pd*
6) thelaw818-2pd*
7) west-1/2pd*bal pd
8) derrick206-2pd*
9) grifter-1/2pd* bal pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd*bal pd
12) ejb3810-2pd---------------nob
13) soundmajorr-2pd*
14) hmoob8wj-2pd*
15) maryofexter-2pd*
16) timber-2pd*
17) kastle loft-2pd*
18) italianbird101-2pd*
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
*22) tylerbro------------np
23) swagg*-------------np
24) dogging 99-2pd*
25) kwikirish-1/2pd*bal pd
26) imorales-2pd*
27) rafttree-2pd*
28) pande45099-2pd-----------------nob
29) jboy1-2pd*
30) flapdoodle-2pd-----------------nob
31) ward13v-2pd*
32) napcino05-2pd*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd-----------------nob
*34) giligit*--------------np
35) southwing-2pd 
36) hillfamilyloft-2pd*
38) birdkeeper-2pd*
39) blongboy-1/2pd*bal paid
40) grunt45-1/2pd-----------------nob
41) xueoo-2pd*
*42) nascarwc88*-----------------np
43) faderacer-2pd-----------------nob
44) ceee0237-2pd-----------------nob
45) pigeon is fun-2pd*
46) gd01-2pd*
47) xaivang-2pd-----------------nob
48) rpalmer------------------np
49) conditionfreak-2pd*
50) bhymer-2pd-----------------nob
51)(replacement) crazy pete-2pd*

nob=no birds sent 
np=never paid for entry


ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302 
maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103 
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900. 
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442 
birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


----------



## Crazy Pete

If you go back and read the rules to the first 2 classics it will give you a good idea of how to start yours. Good luck
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

My first question is when does your race season start , being that you live in a warmer part of the country than some of us .


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ERIC K said:


> My first question is when does your race season start , being that you live in a warmer part of the country than some of us .


Thank you for my first Question Eric 

We Start our (North Atlanta rpc) young birds 1st week of September or 2nd week

that has been the norm since I joined the club


----------



## Josepe

I think it should be run as a One Loft Race 300 mi.Winner of that race is PT Champion,the same as Walt run it this year instead of winner based on points throughout the season as it was 2011.Either you make the decision,or take a vote.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Are u going to be flying with your club.? Do you have a clock for the pigeon?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Are you going to going to give them a vac for PMV and pox, or should we?
Dave


----------



## ward13v

I dont like the points deal


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> Are u going to be flying with your club.? Do you have a clock for the pigeon?


Yes I will be flying with club. Yes I do have a clock.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> Are you going to going to give them a vac for PMV and pox, or should we?
> Dave


I will let you know that once I give all the details and before perchs are made available


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

ward13v said:


> I dont like the points deal


What do you prefer "average speed" ?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

NEW FLYER that are racing next year (PTC) might not know how to PMV or might not PMV. that my though. 

are you going to be pull flight? 
you have plan for winner yett?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> NEW FLYER that are racing next year (PTC) might not know how to PMV or might not PMV. that my though.
> 
> are you going to be pull flight?
> you have plan for winner yett?




As far as pulling flights I do not plan on doing that
Plan for winner have not gotten that far yet 

I want to think this next week and get some of the suggestions.

Also everything that I have said is not written in stone except for my commitment and Hosting 

No points is my position right now


----------



## NZ Pigeon

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> What do you prefer "average speed" ?


I am guessing they prefer the other suggestion put forward that the winner of the 300 mile is the PT classic champion, Same as Walt ran it this year.


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT

Are you going to put the birds on some kind of system or going natural?


----------



## ejb3810

It is interesting to look at the race history of some of the birds that win these one loft races. Most of these events are true one loft functions, and have training flights and designated races which get progressively longer.
The bird that is the winner in the longest or feature race in many cases has not placed particularly high in the shorter races. I think that some people are better than others when it comes to identifying what young birds in their loft are going to really come on at 300 mi and beyond. A very important point, especially if that last longest race is where the money or win is determined.


----------



## Granny Smith

Shouldn't it be the PT Classic? Isn't PTC Classic kind of redundant? Sorry, off topic, just had to ask.


----------



## drifter

Will there be a trophy for the winner?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Granny Smith said:


> Shouldn't it be the PT Classic? Isn't PTC Classic kind of redundant? Sorry, off topic, just had to ask.


Yes you are correct lol


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

THE GENERAL'S LOFT said:


> Are you going to put the birds on some kind of system or going natural?


No light and no dark just natural


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> Will there be a trophy for the winner?


I do not want to step on Nomad Loft's toes. But I have a standing offer of providing a trophy to the winner of each and every Pigeon Talk Classic. I have provided one every year it has been in existence. I suspect that SouthTown Racers will be providing a pic of this years trophy, shortly. It supposedly has been shipped to him already.

But if Nomad Loft wants to do something different. Then, no problem. It is his event. He might want to give a plaque or cash winning instead.


----------



## drifter

Surely he wouldn't want to break a three year old tradition.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

Dear PT family 

I accept the responsibilty and honor of hosting the 2013 PT Classic. I am thinking very carefully about my plans for this event. So stay tuned to this thread. I will make a commitment to Post weekly about deadlines so that anyone and everyone is informed and has a chance to enter this great event.

1) Please do not request perches at this time !!!!!! I will announce this so it is fair to all. 

a) Last years winner and previous winners will recieve automatic perches unless they wish to nominate reserved perches to any deserving pt family member
2010-Smith Family 
2011-Rackerman
2012- Southtown

2) Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!!

a)I will do the PMV so DO NOT PMV PLEASE!!!

b) no flights will be pulled season starts sept 

Do not ask for perches now !!!!!! 


3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)

a) I will let you know the date of perch claiming and it will be according to order sent pm sent to me

I will announce the date for perch reservations along with the fee amount for this event which we can discuss now I want everybodies input to make this fair so my next Official 2013 ptc update" will be next monday Nov 5th.

Feel free to ask questions.

do not ask for perches now!!!!!

PM me ???????
__________________
North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club -Member


----------



## Timber

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!! Entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)


This sounds Very fair to me. Thanks for the update! I cant wait!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Time Test 4:34 My Time Post Is Always Different 12:34PM


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*UPDATE!!!!!! FOR PERCHES nov 25th by PMonly!!!*

YES I AM EXCITED !! PAY CLOSE ATTENTION!!! PERCHES WIL BE MADE AVAILABLE NOVEMBER 25TH BY PM ONLY WILL GO IN ORDER RECIEVED NOT BEFORE THEN SO THERE YOU HAVE IT!!!

Yes I am planning to train and race with club 300 will most likely be with club. We went A race 100/100 150/150 200/200 300

B race 100/100 150/150 150/150 250


----------



## drifter

Am I understanding this correctly there is going to be an entry fee and a perch fee?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Am I understanding this correctly there is going to be an entry fee and a perch fee?


Yes there will be a fee for handling cost of feed , medication and prizes


----------



## drifter

We can make our reservations on Nov. 25th between 12:00 AM and 12:00 Noon. Is this correct?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> We can make our reservations between on Nov. 25th between 12:00 AM and 12:00 Noon. Is this correct?


Not being that strict but make sure your pm is the correct day not before then


----------



## Josepe

Why are you waiting so long for perch reservations? There's going to be an Entry Fee + Perch Fee?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i have a feeling the list going to be full less then 1hr.


----------



## drifter

My head is spinning there are four different time zones. The people in Eastern Daylight Time are going to have a 1 hour head start on us folks in Central Daylight Time. http://www.worldtimezone.com/time-usa12.php


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Only people on the east coast, that enter at midnight on the 24th, will get spots. Ha Ha.

Me? I'm sending in my reservations from China. Therefore I will get a 24 hour headstart. Ha ha.


----------



## West

Why not fill the slots by those who request by PM + send you the perch fee by a certain date? This will ensure those who are holding slots are serious about entering and will send birds rather than back out last minute.


----------



## derrick206

How many yb's can your loft hold? And I agree that perches and payment so we don't end up with people reserving and not paying. Hopefully this will be my first year in the PT Classic just don't know all the time zone things


----------



## derrick206

I just posted at 3:19pm and it says 10:19pm are we using pigeon talk time or nomads time.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*UPDATE !!! Time and Perch Issues*

I want no unfair advantage by any time zone so 

1) Perch resarvation will work like this 5pm PT Time Which there is a 4hr time difference from my time(eastern)6:48pm right now so please check what your time is.

a)80 perches available 

2) Half of Fees will be due by December 30th with balance Due with Birds(same week)

I will give my Info to Those who PM me on the 25th November after 5pm PT time


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

derrick206 said:


> I just posted at 3:19pm and it says 10:19pm are we using pigeon talk time or nomads time.


says your post was @ 2:29??????


----------



## derrick206

These clocks are all messed up I will just have to post at 2 pm on the 25th. Hopefully I win


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Please check out first PAGE OF POST !!!! all updates should be there let me know if I missed anything. I am only human not scared of critics also


----------



## raftree3

I think it's totally up to the the race manager how he proceeds. I wonder how it would effect the number of entries if you charged a per bird perch fee and an entry fee large enough to support a nice "prize". I've tried to word this so it wouldn't be seen as a gambling venue since the race to this point has been pretty much just for bragging rights.


----------



## drifter

I really don't know what PT time is, the times on all posts on my computer are Central Daylight Times.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I want no unfair advantage by any time zone so
> 
> 
> I will give my Info to Those who PM me on the 25th November after 5pm PT time



wait so there are already people PM you about perches? 
if so then that unfair.


----------



## ward13v

Its confusioning to me too


----------



## Josepe




----------



## dvtlegend

wouldnt it be easier to just make a list and limit 2 bird per person so that everyone gets a chance to enter. That allows 40 members to partake in the event. After no more entries, remaining perches can then be filled with participants who have already gotten their two in. I know pm'ing you at a certain time will conflict some people who may work during those times etc. A list of commited participants would seem easiest and quickest. There were also those who didn't get to partake in this years race that would like to join as well and I would think they should be on the top of the list. Well you guys figure it out.


----------



## ward13v

I am for that


----------



## italianbird101

Nomad_Lofts said:


> says your post was @ 2:29??????


THIS TIME THING IS ALL CONFUSSING BECAUSE THIS QUOTED POST ON MY COMPUTER SAYS POSTED AT 6:29 PM???? AND IM POSTING THIS AT 8:19 PM EASTERN TIME


----------



## italianbird101

I'm also for payment when reserving, that way you know who is serrious.


----------



## loonecho

Just posting now to see what time shows up compared to my local time.

Jim


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> wait so there are already people PM you about perches?
> if so then that unfair.


Yes they have but I am not accepting until the 25th of November. I want to be fair about the reservations.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> I really don't know what PT time is, the times on all posts on my computer are Central Daylight Times.


Grifter Pigeon Talk time  for all pay Attention to the time I am posting this
the time right NOW ON MY COMPUTER IS 8:50 WHICH MEANS MY POST WILL SAY 4HOURS BEHIND 4:50 pt TIME


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dvtlegend said:


> wouldnt it be easier to just make a list and limit 2 bird per person so that everyone gets a chance to enter. That allows 40 members to partake in the event. After no more entries, remaining perches can then be filled with participants who have already gotten their two in. I know pm'ing you at a certain time will conflict some people who may work during those times etc. A list of commited participants would seem easiest and quickest. There were also those who didn't get to partake in this years race that would like to join as well and I would think they should be on the top of the list. Well you guys figure it out.


A list is nice but I have to give info out so a Pm allows me to do that much easier maybe change to a weekend date ????


----------



## drifter

My computer says you posted at 7:50 PM


----------



## HmoobH8wj

OKAY PEOPLE LISTEN UP CHANGE YOUR TIME ZONE TO BE RIGHT. I HOPE THIS HELP.
(sorry to post this here but to many people crying about there TIME ZONE)

Step to Step to Change your TIME ZONE to be RIGHT!

Step 1) Go to your private messages
Step 2) On your left side there are tab look for Settings & Options then under Settings & Options look for Edit Options
Step 3) Go down till you see Date & Time Options 
Step 4) look for your Time zone. if you dont know your TIME ZONE then look at the map i post up.

Your time will only be BETWEEN US & Canada. (if your out of USA i cant help to much work) sorry.
-Pacific Time (if your from Arizona your time zone with be here) 
-Mountain Time
-Central Time
-Easter Time









Color on map. 
-Pacific Time (light blue)
-Mountain Time (red)
-Central Time (green)
-Easter Time (blue)


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i hope this help sorry to post this here but it might help some people.


----------



## drifter

I really doubt that we will have enough people to fill all of the perches.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

grifter said:


> I really doubt that we will have enough people to fill all of the perches.


this what you think. the other are hiding. wait till 11/25/2012 you see the list full less then 1hr.


----------



## TheLaw818

You better bet your ass I want in lol.. Good luck to everyone...


----------



## First To Hatch

There should not be any money being paid out, if you do this on this very public and open website, then anyone can see this and it just further supports PETA allegations. 

In my opinion, just do a trophy and whatever possible prizes, for example you'll ship the birds back for free like Walt, or maybe a big timer will donate a nice bird for the winner like this year.

As far as entries, the time on PT can be adjusted through your settings so the time on everyone's screen is different due to how they have the settings for the forum. To make things less confusing just say you'll accept the first 80 perch reservations starting November 25th and ending November 27th. If the spots are filled by a certain time period just make a post saying the spots are filled. Although I'd make a reserve for 20 birds, I'm sure people will drop out or decided they do not want to pay. I do not think the perches will fill up as quickly as you think, the perch fee can and will deter people away, even in the past it took 2-3 days to fill the spots, this time should be no different.

But this is just my opinion after-all.


----------



## swagg

Inflation sure hit the PT Classic enrty fee


----------



## THE GENERAL'S LOFT

So there's no limit on how much birds I can register


----------



## TheLaw818

First To Hatch said:


> There should not be any money being paid out, if you do this on this very public and open website, then anyone can see this and it just further supports PETA allegations.
> 
> In my opinion, just do a trophy and whatever possible prizes, for example you'll ship the birds back for free like Walt, or maybe a big timer will donate a nice bird for the winner like this year.
> 
> As far as entries, the time on PT can be adjusted through your settings so the time on everyone's screen is different due to how they have the settings for the forum. To make things less confusing just say you'll accept the first 80 perch reservations starting November 25th and ending November 27th. If the spots are filled by a certain time period just make a post saying the spots are filled. Although I'd make a reserve for 20 birds, I'm sure people will drop out or decided they do not want to pay. I do not think the perches will fill up as quickly as you think, the perch fee can and will deter people away, even in the past it took 2-3 days to fill the spots, this time should be no different.
> 
> But this is just my opinion after-all.


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Think twice...


----------



## Crazy Pete

Just checking time.
Dave

Cool I didn't think I could change the time, PC stuff my daughter or grand son do for me.


----------



## derrick206

It would be nice if those who never got a chance to enter before were first on the list and entries for those who have already participated be next in line. That way everybody can say they have been given the chance to participate in one of the 4 PT races


----------



## MaryOfExeter

What is PT time? Mine is always synced to my time zone. Everyone needs to change their settings on here to their own time zone. Nomad, if you want people to reserve their spots by 12pm EST, then that would be by 11am CST, 10am MST, 9am PST. Personally I think it should start 12am EST on November 25th and end 12am EST on November 26th. That gives everyone a whole day. If people are smart enough, they'll realize the time zone difference and wait until the right time. But either way, a whole day should give everyone a fair chance.


As for picking spots, the only fair way would be to do it just the way you plan, first come first serve. I have participated every year and want to do it again. Not entirely fair to me if 40 or however many people speak up after me, but since they didn't participate before, they cut in line and I'm pushed out. But hey, if that happens, then I'll find somewhere else to race. So it's whatever.

And a last thing, I also don't agree with prize money. This is about having fun, not making money. There are so many other races out there if you want to try to make money. I believe this race should be kept as simple and cheap as possible. Otherwise, the fun dwindles quickly, in my opinion.


----------



## italianbird101

derrick206 said:


> It would be nice if those who never got a chance to enter before were first on the list and entries for those who have already participated be next in line. That way everybody can say they have been given the chance to participate in one of the 4 PT races


I agree with derrick206, last year i came acros this too late


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> There should not be any money being paid out, if you do this on this very public and open website, then anyone can see this and it just further supports PETA allegations.
> 
> In my opinion, just do a trophy and whatever possible prizes, for example you'll ship the birds back for free like Walt, or maybe a big timer will donate a nice bird for the winner like this year.
> 
> As far as entries, the time on PT can be adjusted through your settings so the time on everyone's screen is different due to how they have the settings for the forum. To make things less confusing just say you'll accept the first 80 perch reservations starting November 25th and ending November 27th. If the spots are filled by a certain time period just make a post saying the spots are filled. Although I'd make a reserve for 20 birds, I'm sure people will drop out or decided they do not want to pay. I do not think the perches will fill up as quickly as you think, the perch fee can and will deter people away, even in the past it took 2-3 days to fill the spots, this time should be no different.
> 
> But this is just my opinion after-all.


I dont believe this will be an issue more than 90% of the money is for the caring of the birds , gas for training and time going to post office. a prize pool of 175.00 is not going to be a PETA priority.

As far as Perch Reservations they last beyond 25th till filled yes with back ups.

Fees are necessary not for prizes but for the simple fact birds need food water and shelter


ohh yeah Thanks for the time correction !!!! and thanks for everybodies input!!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

THE GENERAL'S LOFT said:


> So there's no limit on how much birds I can register


no more than 2


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

MaryOfExeter said:


> What is PT time? Mine is always synced to my time zone. Everyone needs to change their settings on here to their own time zone. Nomad, if you want people to reserve their spots by 12pm EST, then that would be by 11am CST, 10am MST, 9am PST. Personally I think it should start 12am EST on November 25th and end 12am EST on November 26th. That gives everyone a whole day. If people are smart enough, they'll realize the time zone difference and wait until the right time. But either way, a whole day should give everyone a fair chance.
> 
> 
> As for picking spots, the only fair way would be to do it just the way you plan, first come first serve. I have participated every year and want to do it again. Not entirely fair to me if 40 or however many people speak up after me, but since they didn't participate before, they cut in line and I'm pushed out. But hey, if that happens, then I'll find somewhere else to race. So it's whatever.
> 
> And a last thing, I also don't agree with prize money. This is about having fun, not making money. There are so many other races out there if you want to try to make money. I believe this race should be kept as simple and cheap as possible. Otherwise, the fun dwindles quickly, in my opinion.


Its not that much money If anyone was in this race for money they picked the wrong race


----------



## drifter

I agree with Becky 100% on both the money and the time to register issue. If I wanted to try to win money I would buy lotto tickets, and with the way young birds fly I would probably have a better chance of winning. I still don't don't know what PT time really is, I think I'm suppose to add five hours to my CDST.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

grifter said:


> I agree with Becky 100% on both the money and the time to register issue. If I wanted to try to win money I would buy lotto tickets, and with the way young birds fly I would probably have a better chance of winning. I still don't don't know what PT time really is, I think I'm suppose to add five hours to my CDST.


Please look for (time [email protected]@@@@) thread


----------



## swagg

It has nothingto do with the amount of prize money. this was intended to be a super cheap race to allow everyone to play. A fun race for bragging rights.....


----------



## swagg

Along those same lines have you ever said what your perch fee is going to be ? If i remember right you said $32 for two birds. 80 bird max.


----------



## ejb3810

$20 for 1 bird or $32 for 2 birds is really a nominal amount. Vaccinations, supplements, feed and etc. is going to be more than that I think.
As far as the prize money. I don't think it is a material factor for anyone to be concerned about.
Although I have not been a participant in the past (only because I didn't know about it) I believe that those who have been should have priority. If I was one of the founders of a pigeon racing club and was told my birds couldn't ship this week because there are many new flyers and they got to shipping before me and the trailer is full, I would not think that fair or logical.


----------



## drifter

HmoobH8wj said:


> Please look for (time [email protected]@@@@) thread


I'm familiar with the time zones. PT zones aren't among them. I set my time zone (CST) correctly when I registered in 2009. If we follow Becky's suggestion there won't be any confusion.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Attitudes change when prize money is involved - at any level. I'd recommend against it. You're asking for trouble 

Good luck Damon. I hope to participate.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

grifter said:


> I'm familiar with the time zones. PT zones aren't among them. I set my time zone (CST) correctly when I registered in 2009. If we follow Becky's suggestion there won't be any confusion.


"PT" time zone appears to be the default here unless you change it, which is greenwich mean time (GMT) which is what all the others are based on. Me and Damon live in EST, which is -5 or 4 (currently 4, but it says 5 on the chart, guess daylight savings time makes a difference) hours from GMT. But instead of messing up everyones to where we all live in Greenwich, why not just do a little math 


I know $175 isn't a lot of money, it's just I know sometimes money draws in the wrong kind of people, and can also change people's attitude. I was always happy with just a trophy, or not even that - I just wanted my birds returned to me at the end. The title of winner is good enough for me  But that's me. If you want to get together money for a prize then that's fine. It's up to you. We could always do a pool where if people don't want to put in money, they can't win any in the end. But should still be able to race. Just if they win, they don't get any money. The money could go to the first runner up who did pool, or given back to the people, or used to pay for some plaques and stuff, or something. Just a thought. It's a bit different pooling in the club cause if no one who participated won, then the money is added to the next week's pot.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Wait, how much IS the fee that does into the prize money? I know it's $20 for 1 or $32 for 2, just to enter (which would go towards the upkeep of the birds)....but where does the prize money come from? Surely not from the same 20 or 32.....you'll probably lose your butt on feed, meds, training 


Also I just realized something. We don't even need an ending deadline for the perch spaces. It ends when it's full. Oops, haha. Just a start time/day


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

MaryOfExeter said:


> Wait, how much IS the fee that does into the prize money? I know it's $20 for 1 or $32 for 2, just to enter (which would go towards the upkeep of the birds)....but where does the prize money come from? Surely not from the same 20 or 32.....you'll probably lose your butt on feed, meds, training
> 
> 
> Also I just realized something. We don't even need an ending deadline for the perch spaces. It ends when it's full. Oops, haha. Just a start time/day


Yes the money is to come out of the fee but there needs to be a minimum of 20 lofts in order for me to do that. Walt is going to get Trophy


----------



## First To Hatch

Money ruins everything that is a fact. This can be very welled turned into an illegal gambling event. Not to mention that PETA doesn't care if it is $1 or $1,000


----------



## First To Hatch

Your also running into the fact that people under 18 might participate and that is letting minors participate in gambling.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Attitudes change when prize money is involved - at any level. I'd recommend against it. You're asking for trouble
> 
> Good luck Damon. I hope to participate.


The money comes out of Fee so how does an attitude change from something they were going to pay anyway???? its no large sum Its a small friendly prize ( probably enough to send birds back or buy a dinner for a wife or husband (maryofexter) if that much


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> Your also running into the fact that people under 18 might participate and that is letting minors participate in gambling.


Its not gambling it is a prize like you find in the cracker jack do not make this complicated. 
Gambling is the wagering of money or something of material value (referred to as "the stakes") on an event with an uncertain outcome with the primary intent of winning additional money and/or material goods.

EVERYBODY IS PAYING A FEE SO THAT THE EVENT CAN BE HELD !!!!!! NOBODY IS PLACING BETS(WAGERING ON WHICH BIRD WILL WIN) 

NOW IF I SAID PAY ANOTHER 10.00 TO WIN BLAH BLAH THEN WE WOULD HAVE AN ISSUE. 

I apologize for the tone but I want people to know this


----------



## HmoobH8wj

So I was thinking if I race last year (2012) can I just be the first to be on the waiting list so who ever didn't race last might have a chance to enter and I just be the first on the waiting list for who ever drop out or don't have time?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> So I was thinking if I race last year (2012) can I just be the first to be on the waiting list so who ever didn't race last might have a chance to enter and I just be the first on the waiting list for who ever drop out or don't have time?


nope not a chance lol!!! you will get a chance this is not a high demand race.


----------



## Josepe

This guy wanted to fly,but the last time I saw him he was standing on the ledge of a tall building,Just screaming?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Josepe said:


> This guy wanted to fly,but the last time I saw him he was standing on the ledge of a tall building,Just screaming?


LOLS what you trying to say is that you want to fly but didnt have a chance to enter to fly. right Josepe? LMAO


----------



## Josepe

No this guy is just thinking how Confusing this thing has gotten already.I signed up this year(2012) but took my name off the list.If I get in this one good, if not thems the breaks.


----------



## drifter

*PM Bottleneck*

Is it a good idea to take reservations by PM only. I know that sometimes a persons PM mailbox gets full or overloaded and you cannot leave a message for that person. Anyone know how much a persons PM box will hold. Maybe one of the moderators can tell us. People are going to be mad as hell if they try to PM you and and they can't get through to you.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

you posting at wrong place.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Is it a good idea to take reservations by PM only. I know that sometimes a persons PM mailbox gets full or overloaded and you cannot leave a message for that person. Anyone know how much a persons PM box will hold. Maybe one of the moderators can tell us. People are going to be mad as hell if they try to PM you and and they can't get through to you.


My mail box is going to be empty. So that way as many people can send there request for 1 or 2 perches. Once I have that info I will reply back with my personal information on where to send birds and money. then I will put there name down and post on PT. then they will be DELETED from my mailbox to allow more PM messages see just like clock work


----------



## NZ Pigeon

My PM box has fulled up with only 20 messages in it, What if you get 20 Pm's before you have a chance to delete them. Maybe a public forum would be a better place for people to put their spots in. That way its as transparent as possible, No room for dispute.


----------



## Timber

Boy O Boy this sure is getting complicated for what is supposed to be a fun event! If the fee is $32 to cover expenses, and Walt is supplying the trophy to the winner, then why do we need to also turn it into a money race? If someone wants to do that, then they would save money and shipping fee's and simply enter a club's band or auction race. 

The sole purpose of the PT Classic was to fly against other PT members for fun and have some bragging rights among ourselves. If you missed the prior Classics, make sure you submit your name for it this year. Period. 

I dont think it will fill up as fast as alot of you are thinking and Im sure some will back out due to "breeding issues", etc. If the loft will hold 80 birds, thats 40 members who can participate and it only looks like a dozen or so members on this thread anyways going back and forth. 

Like all of you, I look forward to this years event and hope that it will all get worked out in time.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> No this guy is just thinking how Confusing this thing has gotten already.I signed up this year(2012) but took my name off the list.If I get in this one good, if not thems the breaks.


If we don't get in this year I might just send you 2 birds so we can continue our bet.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Timber said:


> Boy O Boy this sure is getting complicated for what is supposed to be a fun event! If the fee is $32 to cover expenses, and Walt is supplying the trophy to the winner, then why do we need to also turn it into a money race? If someone wants to do that, then they would save money and shipping fee's and simply enter a club's band or auction race.
> 
> The sole purpose of the PT Classic was to fly against other PT members for fun and have some bragging rights among ourselves. If you missed the prior Classics, make sure you submit your name for it this year. Period.
> 
> I dont think it will fill up as fast as alot of you are thinking and Im sure some will back out due to "breeding issues", etc. If the loft will hold 80 birds, thats 40 members who can participate and it only looks like a dozen or so members on this thread anyways going back and forth.
> 
> Like all of you, I look forward to this years event and hope that it will all get worked out in time.



I am not understanding what the big deal is over a few dollars that is a reward. I only offered the money since Walt donating Trophy. Everybody is crying about a 100.00 1st prize a 50.00 2nd prize a 25.00 3rd prize give me a break. that is only fun money ok lets see my entry fee back,my shipping to and back that 100.00 dollars is gone poofff


----------



## Kastle Loft

We haven't even started yet and look how "prize money" is dominating discussion.

Just sayin 

Why not turn the cash prize into a special gift from Georgia?


----------



## Timber

Kastle Loft said:


> We haven't even started yet and look how "prize money" is dominating discussion.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Why not turn the cash prize into a special gift from Georgia?


Right....


----------



## ejb3810

The entry fee is nominal. The prize money is nominal. Hopefully none here would buy a $20 lottery ticket with the possibility of winning $100. I would hope that no one would enter or not enter over this small amount of prize money? It is not gambling,as in pooling the birds. Everyone has there own thoughts about things, but it seems that Damon has put a lot of thought into this. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and there are 80 birds to start out.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> We haven't even started yet and look how "prize money" is dominating discussion.
> 
> Just sayin
> 
> Why not turn the cash prize into a special gift from Georgia?


I would but I was making it easy on me Dont have to go and find a prize. also to answer the PM ???


Sent Items contains 0 messages.
You have 0 messages stored, of a total 100 allowed. (Empty Folder)

so will there be 100 in one day


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ejb3810 said:


> The entry fee is nominal. The prize money is nominal. Hopefully none here would buy a $20 lottery ticket with the possibility of winning $100. I would hope that no one would enter or not enter over this small amount of prize money? It is not gambling,as in pooling the birds. Everyone has there own thoughts about things, but it seems that Damon has put a lot of thought into this. Hopefully everything goes smoothly and there are 80 birds to start out.


well stated
Thank You


----------



## LOFT 532

LOL this deal is a cluster to say the least. I know I'm a newb but count me out, I can smell drama from a mile away. Good luck to all.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

What is your real name? Didn't ask you yet? I'm John by the way.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

NZ Pigeon said:


> My PM box has fulled up with only 20 messages in it, What if you get 20 Pm's before you have a chance to delete them. Maybe a public forum would be a better place for people to put their spots in. That way its as transparent as possible, No room for dispute.


I have 71 in my inbox and 31 in my save box. Make sure you clean out your save list and sent list to give more room. Every message you send out is saved in the sent box unless you check the box to opt out of saving a copy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Okay that is better. I was thinking there was an addition fee to go towards the prize money. Now I have nothing to lose, like in the past PTC's. Prize money or no, I'm in, if I can grab a spot in time. I wouldn't really consider this gambling by the way. 

But anyway.


Any idea what the race schedule might look like?  Based on this past year if nothing else.


----------



## Josepe

Crazy Pete,
We'll figure something out if we don't get in.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Toot, Warren might get back in if there is a $100 prize this year. I do not think getting in will be a problem. 40 members is quite a few. 
I like giving prizes or recognition to high points birds and average speed if we are going to race all club races along with a 300 mile winner. I think all three should get accolades. 
Maybe some of the top lofts can donate birds for high points and average speed winners. Siblings of past winners might be something to think about. 
I personally like the club series. I think it is a true test for the birds. I think I would rather win high points bird then just the 300 alone. We could even make it a three race series, say 200, 250, and 300. Like some of the money races do. Each race could have its own booby prize. The winner could be average speed for all three. 
Many was to do the race. Just a few suggestions. With flying natural putting all the marbles on the 300 doesn't give the birds dropping the 9th and 10th fairness. Looking at this years pics a few of those birds were not set up very good to fly 300 while others had full wings. A series might be the way to go.


----------



## Flapdoodle

hillfamilyloft said:


> ...........
> I like giving prizes or recognition to high points birds and average speed if we are going to race all club races along with a 300 mile winner. I think all three should get accolades.
> ..............
> I personally like the club series. I think it is a true test for the birds. I think I would rather win high points bird then just the 300 alone. We could even make it a three race series, say 200, 250, and 300. ........
> .......
> Many was to do the race. Just a few suggestions. With flying natural putting all the marbles on the 300 doesn't give the birds dropping the 9th and 10th fairness. Looking at this years pics a few of those birds were not set up very good to fly 300 while others had full wings. A series might be the way to go.


I like the series idea as well. The luck factor is huge in this game and maybe that is part of the fun. It is especially huge when it comes down to just one race. I guess that is why I am more interested in average speed results more than anything else. Either way it will be fun. 

I hope to get a spot and really just wanted to see what time my post shows


----------



## raftree3

hillfamilyloft said:


> Toot, Warren might get back in if there is a $100 prize this year. I do not think getting in will be a problem. 40 members is quite a few.
> I like giving prizes or recognition to high points birds and average speed if we are going to race all club races along with a 300 mile winner. I think all three should get accolades.
> Maybe some of the top lofts can donate birds for high points and average speed winners. Siblings of past winners might be something to think about.
> I personally like the club series. I think it is a true test for the birds. I think I would rather win high points bird then just the 300 alone. We could even make it a three race series, say 200, 250, and 300. Like some of the money races do. Each race could have its own booby prize. The winner could be average speed for all three.
> Many was to do the race. Just a few suggestions. With flying natural putting all the marbles on the 300 doesn't give the birds dropping the 9th and 10th fairness. Looking at this years pics a few of those birds were not set up very good to fly 300 while others had full wings. A series might be the way to go.



I totally agree with all the above.


----------



## ejb3810

It can be very important which birds you send in relation to how the competition is organized.
In most cases the young birds that do well on the shorter races do not excel in those of 300 miles or more.
As an example, we just concluded a one loft race competition with the following results.
Eight (8) birds entered, and two (2) were lost in training. The birds were trained very well and in excellent condition it seems. After the races of 100 mi, 180 mi, 200 mi and 200 mi we had birds that were in the following positions for sprint average speed. Sixth (6th), Eighth (8th), Twentyfifth (25th).
Our 6th above was not clocked in the 350.
Our 8th above bird clocked 70th in the 350.
Our 25th above bird clocked 50th in the 350.
Our bird that was 110th in sprint average speed was 3rd in the 350 big money race.
The bird which was 1st in the 350 was 80th in sprint average speed, and the 2nd bird in the 350 was 90th in sprint average speed.
I think if you do the research of the results in these one loft races you will find that there are in most cases results which are quite similar to those listed above.
It is a truly rare and exceptional bird that will be near the top of the race results week after week in these one loft races.
JUST FOOD FOR THOUGHT.


----------



## drifter

I know the entry fee is $20.00 for one bird and $32.00 for two birds, have we been told what the perch fee is going to be. If it was posted I must have missed it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

grifter said:


> I know the entry fee is $20.00 for one bird and $32.00 for two birds, have we been told what the perch fee is going to be. If it was posted I must have missed it.


He said there is no perch fee - the prize money is coming out of the entry fee as well


----------



## Josepe

After thinking about it Randy's idea of a Series sounds like a good idea.It would give different birds a chance to show their ability at the distance they're best at and to show the breeders what distances some of their blood is best at.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I know in our club the top bird is the high points bird of the club. We have the top points loft and the average speed loft. Those are the sought after prizes. We also have a Kings Crown award for the top birds in the two 300s and the 400. Gives those distance minded fliers something to shoot for. We also have an auction race and a bond race. High points is the one I shoot for not flying a team. I have had the high points old birds and 2nd high points young bird. They must be in the points 5 or so races to get this prize. You could even come up with a system that gives points to the birds in the PT race. I know the last two years we have not had many birds in the points in the club. Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Do we get the pigeon back after the race.?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well when the race is over do you keep the birds, or do we have to take them back?
Dave


----------



## ejb3810

I believe it has already been stated that the bird comes back to you if you pay shipping.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well he never said if he would be willing to keep them for the old bird season.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> Well he never said if he would be willing to keep them for the old bird season.
> Dave


I will be able to keep some possibly. also everybody was
complained about the perch date guess what? its a Sunday
lol


----------



## KwikIrish

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the race entry would open at the following times adjusted to local zones:
The race entry opens at 12:00 am or 0000 GST on the 25 of November
This means it opens at the following times
EST 7 pm 24 November 
CST 6 pm 24 November 
MST 5 pm 24 November
PST 4 pm 24 November 
This is different from the hour difference last week thanks to our love for daylight savings...


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

KwikIrish said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but the race entry would open at the following times adjusted to local zones:
> The race entry opens at 12:00 am or 0000 GST on the 25 of November
> This means it opens at the following times
> EST 7 pm 24 November
> CST 6 pm 24 November
> MST 5 pm 24 November
> PST 4 pm 24 November
> This is different from the hour difference last week thanks to our love for daylight savings...


PAY ATTENTION PERCHES AVAILABLE NOVEMBER [email protected]
5:00 EASTERN TIME ZONE BY PRIVATE MESSAGE ONLY!!!

So if you are in Pacific time zone should be 2:00 pm 
This is on a Sunday so all should be out of church.


----------



## KwikIrish

Nomad_Lofts said:


> PAY ATTENTION PERCHES AVAILABLE NOVEMBER [email protected]
> 5:00 EASTERN TIME ZONE BY PRIVATE MESSAGE ONLY!!!
> 
> So if you are in Pacific time zone should be 3:00 pm
> This is on a Sunday so all should be out of church.


You mean 2 pm pacific.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yes that is correct i fixed it thanks


----------



## KwikIrish

Nomad, the reason I was confused on time is that your original post left out the time that entries opened on the 25th. I think you forgot to fill in that blank as it says "November 25th at pm."


----------



## raftree3

I enjoyed being part of the race by sending birds for another fancier. If anyone gets a spot and would like to have me supply the birds you can PM me.


----------



## Xueoo

raftree3 said:


> I enjoyed being part of the race by sending birds for another fancier. If anyone gets a spot and would like to have me supply the birds you can PM me.


I never liked that idea. In my opinion, if you can't supply your own birds, you don't need to race that year. I think we need to avoid having multiple entries come out of one loft, and, have an entry supply their own birds. That's my opinion.


----------



## raftree3

Xueoo said:


> I never liked that idea. In my opinion, if you can't supply your own birds, you don't need to race that year. I think we need to avoid having multiple entries come out of one loft, and, have an entry supply their own birds. That's my opinion.


I made this offer last year with the idea to only include one person. I supplied the birds and he paid whatever the expense was in shipping etc. We probably live 1500 miles apart but have become friends keeping up with the birds progress. The bird is going home to his loft to enjoy. If this is a problem for anyone I'll retract the offer. 
This would probably open up a whole new can of worms but maybe there's guys who lost there birds in the hurricane that could use some help to be a part of things.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I personally don't have any problem with having others supply birds for other people. But then if the person wins, with someone else's bird. Well then, it's kind of odd. I feel like the person who bred the bird should get the congratulations as the person who "entered" them didn't have a single thing to do with it.  But then again I guess it's kind of like betting on horse racing. You don't have to breed the horse, own the horse, or train the horse, to make the right call.


----------



## ejb3810

I don't have a problem with birds coming from one source but being entered in the competition by another. If I am fortunate enough to get birds entered, then I am primarily concerned about my birds race results. If someone wants to buy young birds for $1,000 from Mike Ganus or another feather merchant and have them shipped to Damon for the PT Classic fantastic!
If the bird wins, then the entering party should have the integrity to give proper credit to the actual breeder. That is really an issue between those two individuals and has nothing to do with me.


----------



## drifter

I've never liked the idea of someone supplying birds for someone else in this race. It's just a way for the person supplying the birds to test more of his own birds and if he wins to get credit for the win. 

People who buy race horses at least see and train the horses they buy. The person accepting birds from someone in the PT Classic race never even lays eyes on the donated birds and has no idea what the birds look like. I cannot see how the person accepting the birds gets any satisfaction from such a situation.


----------



## conditionfreak

I can see both sides of this discussion. But really. Why can't both people involved share the glory? That is what rackerman and I did. There are many race horses that have more than one owner. One does all of the work usually. The other one or two more people, supply money and that is all they supply.

In fact. Many people who have never driven a NASCAR vehicle or played with a football, get all excited and high five each other, while bragging to their friends who were rooting for someone else, all of the time.

This used to be a fun event. Now money is entering the equation. If someone enters a bird for someone else. Who gets the money? Is it shared? There is only one trophy. Who gets it?

I believe the first answer should be, "whomever paid the entry fee". I believe the second answer is, "whomever is listed as the owner and person whose name it is entered under".

But, those things should be worked out prior to any "partnership agreements".

Personally, I don't care much about those types of arrangments. But if I had my druthers, I would druther that no one breeds more than two birds entered into this event. It could conceivably end up with someone having 8 birds or more, bred from their stock.

But no one died and made me king, yet.  It is the current hosts call, IMO. Each year may be different with different hosts each year.

P.S. I voted today. I hope everyone did.


----------



## raftree3

grifter said:


> I've never liked the idea of someone supplying birds for someone else in this race. It's just a way for the person supplying the birds to test more of his own birds and if he wins to get credit for the win.
> 
> People who buy race horses at least see and train the horses they buy. The person accepting birds from someone in the PT Classic race never even lays eyes on the donated birds and has no idea what the birds look like. I cannot see how the person accepting the birds gets any satisfaction from such a situation.


Not necessarily trying to justify what my friend and I did this year but I sent birds in his name that were as good as I have, one was lost and the the other managed to be a pretty good bird. The day I sent the birds I sent my friend pictures of the birds. They were his birds from start to finish. I enjoyed watching the progress of the race and at the end the bird was sent to my friends loft and I supplied an extensive pedigree. The point was never to load the race with my birds, just to help out a guy who wasn't able to supply his own bird but wanted to be a part of the action. I've been in the horse business most of my life and have had horses for owners that also never saw there horses perform but were always kept up on there progress and in the end it was their horse, not mine.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I also dislike this practice. If you don't have birds to enter then wait
Till you do have birds. if money is a issue enter just one bird.

NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)

THATS WHAT PM SHOULD look like November25th sunday


----------



## ejb3810

There are people that are not able to enter a bird bred by them. Perhaps the time frame for shipping is not right,or they are no longer able to raise their own birds due to health considerations. These people could still be involved through a partnership or gift from/with another person. I would not like to see a person unable to participate in either of those cases.
Maybe a person is newly introduced to the sport and is yet unable to enter their own bird, but involvement in this race would help to cement their interest and result in a dedicated new enthusiast. I think there are many positives that could be possible here.


----------



## raftree3

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I also dislike this practice. If you don't have birds to enter then wait
> Till you do have birds. if money is a issue enter just one bird.
> 
> NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
> 1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)
> 
> THATS WHAT PM SHOULD look like November25th sunday


It's pretty much your race Damon so I'll respect your thoughts. Good luck to everyone that's hoping for a perch and good luck with your race Damon!


----------



## Skydancer Loft

Nomad Loft:

Just a few questions:
1. Your loft size is 20x10 with 4 sections, correct? 
2. Is this your only loft? or do you have another one for your rollers and other racing pigeons you have. The reason I am asking is, in your other posts:

"Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb, other 16 rollers coming in 2 weeks"

I have 3 sections complete but need to finish 4th today hopefully. I have 8 birds with 17 on the way. I also have a few rollers with a few more also on the way."

so where are these birds, going to be kept?

We do not race anymore, but our 3 YB sections totaled 18' x 10'
and raising anymore than 60 YB's in that section was becoming a little tight.

One thing is, you DO NOT want too many, for the birds health.

3. Does the North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club have a shipping limit for their races?


Good Luck


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Skydancer Loft said:


> Nomad Loft:
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 1. Your loft size is 20x10 with 4 sections, correct?
> 2. Is this your only loft? or do you have another one for your rollers and other racing pigeons you have. The reason I am asking is, in your other posts:
> 
> "Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb, other 16 rollers coming in 2 weeks"
> 
> I have 3 sections complete but need to finish 4th today hopefully. I have 8 birds with 17 on the way. I also have a few rollers with a few more also on the way."
> 
> so where are these birds, going to be kept?
> 
> We do not race anymore, but our 3 YB sections totaled 18' x 10'
> and raising anymore than 60 YB's in that section was becoming a little tight.
> 
> One thing is, you DO NOT want too many, for the birds health.
> 
> 3. Does the North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club have a shipping limit for their races?
> 
> 
> Good Luck


1) yes that is correct

2) yes my only loft

3) yes they do but I plan on talking to members about allowing these birds to race even if I might have to contribute a little xtra.

Well most of those birds are gone only 4 rollers left (hawks love them only 1 is original other 3 are decendants)

1 section is dedicated to breeders (right now my cocks enjoy bachelor hood)12
2 section hens (till breeding then empty)12/40+
3 section whites/rollers ( loft is in progress will be done before pt arrivals)empty14/40+
4 section oldbirds natural system 24
5 section supplies ( before pt will be empty adding another section)?? NOT SURE PERCHES OR NESTBOXES
5 4x10 sections with aviarys another 4x4

last year my youngbirds 2/sect caught the pox and only that section was sick no spread to dixie birds 3/sect 


Last year I had about 40yb's lost a few before training / 30yb's begin season / 15yb's after season complete


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Perch Reserve Nov 25th 5pm eastern*

Please pm me @ that time I will be on my computer so expect a quick reply back with my info. at 5:30 I will start the list and update as needed everything will be shown on first page of this post. until then see ya


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can we see a picture of around the loft. tree house whatever is around. so i know it look around your loft


----------



## TheLaw818

If he provides his address we can google earth it..


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> If he provides his address we can google earth it..


Lets make it fun find the loft near greenbriar mall southwest atlanta along 166 pkway & 285 my house faces east as so does my loft. 166 is a house away from me and 285 is to my south the first person who finds and pm me with correct address PLEASE DO NOT POST GUESS !!!!! DISQUALIFIES YOU PM
FREE PERCHES 2 TO THE WINNER!!!!! WILL LET YOU KNOW WHO WON and you can have them pm you so all can see my loft it is a old ariel view but you can clearly see it have fun


----------



## TheLaw818

Did a search but I am unable to look into your yard. Good earth does not allow for such.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yes you can see clearly zoom in


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Have anyone get yet?


----------



## TheLaw818

lmao have you looked at the map. It's going to take people hours to go through every street I rather pay the cash...


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> lmao have you looked at the map. It's going to take people hours to go through every street I rather pay the cash...


I'd say that 285 is to your WEST, not the south? HWY 166 is directly to your south . . .

I found it, but I cheated a little so I didn't PM him.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Ft33 is the winner he found very quickly ft33 please send information for percnheslook @ begining of this thread


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> I'd say that 285 is to your WEST, not the south? HWY 166 is directly to your south . . .
> 
> I found it, but I cheated a little so I didn't PM him.


I was doing this on fly but u right plus would have made it to easy loft is very visible


----------



## Crazy Pete

TheLaw818 said:


> lmao have you looked at the map. It's going to take people hours to go through every street I rather pay the cash...


Same here, I'm not into games. Post the address.
Dave


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> I can see both sides of this discussion. But really. Why can't both people involved share the glory? That is what rackerman and I did. There are many race horses that have more than one owner. One does all of the work usually. The other one or two more people, supply money and that is all they supply.
> 
> In fact. Many people who have never driven a NASCAR vehicle or played with a football, get all excited and high five each other, while bragging to their friends who were rooting for someone else, all of the time.
> 
> This used to be a fun event. Now money is entering the equation. If someone enters a bird for someone else. Who gets the money? Is it shared? There is only one trophy. Who gets it?
> 
> I believe the first answer should be, "whomever paid the entry fee". I believe the second answer is, "whomever is listed as the owner and person whose name it is entered under".
> 
> But, those things should be worked out prior to any "partnership agreements".
> 
> Personally, I don't care much about those types of arrangments. But if I had my druthers, I would druther that no one breeds more than two birds entered into this event. It could conceivably end up with someone having 8 birds or more, bred from their stock.
> 
> But no one died and made me king, yet.  It is the current hosts call, IMO. Each year may be different with different hosts each year.
> 
> P.S. I voted today. I hope everyone did.


 In a typical One Loft Event, name any of your favorites, Winners Cup, Flamingo, Triple Crown, no one cares who bred the bird, or who gets the glory. You send a bird, you pay the fee, if the bird wins, you win the prize money, new car, trophy etc. Some lofts limit entry so they get around that by having their wife send birds, etc. 

Have a $5 capital prize entry or $1,000 makes no difference except the value of the prize. Reservation of a perch should be like a hotel room. Supply your credit card, run the charge, you don't show, too bad. 

I don't know why, but the smaller you make the entry fee, the more the participants seem to become concerned with all kinds of small details and additional rules etc. and the more work in terms of hand holding on part of person conducting the event. Which might explain why so few "inexpensive" for "fun" types of One Loft contests have not taken hold. 

A series of races, flown from a club, may not exactly be the same thing as a One Loft event in which there are only 1 to 4 or so races. A bird sent to these events are sent to everyone. In a club series of races, there may be 8 or 9 races. Are birds going to be managed for best loft results, or will every bird be sent to every race ? Those would be some thoughts I would throw out there, so that at the end, how a "winner" is determined, will be known well in advance. 

If one has no birds, then it seems a bit silly to have birds entered for them in a "fun" race. Would think the "fun" would be to figure out which breeder, with only a two bird entry, turns out to be the best breeder. Having the same breeder entry birds for everyone...now how "fun" would that be ? Just two cents from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I don't know why, but the smaller you make the entry fee, the more the participants seem to become concerned with all kinds of small details and additional rules etc. and the more work in terms of hand holding on part of person conducting the event. Which might explain why so few "inexpensive" for "fun" types of One Loft contests have not taken hold.
> 
> A series of races, flown from a club, may not exactly be the same thing as a One Loft event in which there are only 1 to 4 or so races. A bird sent to these events are sent to everyone. In a club series of races, there may be 8 or 9 races. Are birds going to be managed for best loft results, or will every bird be sent to every race ? Those would be some thoughts I would throw out there, so that at the end, how a "winner" is determined, will be known well in advance.
> 
> If one has no birds, then it seems a bit silly to have birds entered for them in a "fun" race. Would think the "fun" would be to figure out which breeder, with only a two bird entry, turns out to be the best breeder. Having the same breeder entry birds for everyone...now how "fun" would that be ? Just two cents from the peanut gallery.


I agree with just about everything you said there. Now to answer your ???
Every bird will be sent to races unless injured or very bad performance (day late,etc)

Determination of winner will be the 300 ml race which is the classic the other races or basically trainers


----------



## donjose

Rock On Sounds Good,
So can we still win club races and in the process maybe a get a few diplomas ?


Jay


----------



## drifter

How is that FT33 already has a perch reservation?????


----------



## Josepe

Back up a page and Read The Posts.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

"RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET."

Don't get it. We have to pay once we get the perch receive before 7 day?


----------



## West

Yes to ensure people aren't holding spots that they won't be good for when it comes time to send birds.


----------



## Flapdoodle

HmoobH8wj said:


> "RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET."
> 
> Don't get it. We have to pay once we get the perch receive before 7 day?


The 7 days to respond is for those that are on the wait list. You have 7 days after Nomad notifies you of an opening to claim a spot. 

This is all starting to sound familiar.... Good luck with all this Nomad.


----------



## West

Seems like the same person who keeps getting confused.


----------



## Crazy Pete

To many rules for me, I'll just watch this race from the side lines.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Flapdoodle said:


> The 7 days to respond is for those that are on the wait list. You have 7 days after Nomad notifies you of an opening to claim a spot.
> 
> This is all starting to sound familiar.... Good luck with all this Nomad.


Makes you want to dive and do this all over again does't it Flap? Let me know if you are club flying this year. Can send you a box or two of babies.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This reminds me of the line at the two dollar black jack table at Binions. Somebody just doubled down on Kings.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Three guys with two dollar bets think its the end of the world. We need a pit boss for this one.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Get your spot, send your money, send your birds, enjoy the race, thank the loft manager because he just worked his butt off so you could put your prize birds in a one loft race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Make excuses if you don't win, get a overly big trophy if you do win, wife puts trophy in closet, can't wait to send children of the winner next year, guy that lost rethinks his breeding strategy, guy that ran the race will never do it again. Oh how fun the PT race is.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Guy that wins race quits while he is ahead, host and loft manager quits while he is behind.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

We love you Flap and Condition. Give them hell Nomad.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Hey Nomad,

Just a suggestion for the sake of clarity and organization - perhaps you should start a new thread with the complete rules and regs and participant list once your perches are filled. Good clean restart  Good luck and thanks.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Go to first page*

Some of you guys are getting what is on first page and others are not even bothering to read it.

Everything is simply stated @ first post of this thread. Now I will admit I make mistakes so if you have any????? please pm me no later than saturday so that way I can clear my messages for the 25th 5pm eastern time. by the way Ft33 got perches due to a challenge. 


Also former champions could you let me know if you would like your perches so I may put you on list and we can have some more confusion lol !!!

before the 25th please 

Thank you for all your support


----------



## West

Just had an idea I wanted to toss at you Nomad. Maybe this won't be the year to implement it but who knows.

If you've heard of the Gold Band Breeding Program the World of Wings has, basically for every 25 bands you purchase at $10 each you get 1 YB off the breeder of your choice in the WoW breeding loft. Anyways my idea was that you could use the gold bands like you would a futurity band which would just increase the entry fee by $10 each bird, or just wrap it into your original entry fee and lower the monetary prize. Now the babies that come from the band purchase can be used as a prize for say the 1st and 2nd place winners. Not only does this spice things up but it supports the World of Wings. Just an idea and here is a link to the Gold Band Program: http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbandprogram.html


----------



## Josepe

Like things aren't confusing enough already.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

West said:


> Just had an idea I wanted to toss at you Nomad. Maybe this won't be the year to implement it but who knows.
> 
> If you've heard of the Gold Band Breeding Program the World of Wings has, basically for every 25 bands you purchase at $10 each you get 1 YB off the breeder of your choice in the WoW breeding loft. Anyways my idea was that you could use the gold bands like you would a futurity band which would just increase the entry fee by $10 each bird, or just wrap it into your original entry fee and lower the monetary prize. Now the babies that come from the band purchase can be used as a prize for say the 1st and 2nd place winners. Not only does this spice things up but it supports the World of Wings. Just an idea and here is a link to the Gold Band Program: http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbandprogram.html


That is a great idea. Someone brought it up last year also.


----------



## Xueoo

West said:


> Just had an idea I wanted to toss at you Nomad. Maybe this won't be the year to implement it but who knows.
> 
> If you've heard of the Gold Band Breeding Program the World of Wings has, basically for every 25 bands you purchase at $10 each you get 1 YB off the breeder of your choice in the WoW breeding loft. Anyways my idea was that you could use the gold bands like you would a futurity band which would just increase the entry fee by $10 each bird, or just wrap it into your original entry fee and lower the monetary prize. Now the babies that come from the band purchase can be used as a prize for say the 1st and 2nd place winners. Not only does this spice things up but it supports the World of Wings. Just an idea and here is a link to the Gold Band Program: http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbandprogram.html


I like this idea. The $100 first prize would not buy one on it's own.


----------



## jpsnapdy

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Some of you guys are getting what is on first page and others are not even bothering to read it.
> 
> Everything is simply stated @ first post of this thread. Now I will admit I make mistakes so if you have any????? please pm me no later than saturday so that way I can clear my messages for the 25th 5pm eastern time. by the way Ft33 got perches due to a challenge.
> 
> 
> Also former champions could you let me know if you would like your perches so I may put you on list and we can have some more confusion lol !!!
> 
> before the 25th please
> 
> Thank you for all your support


I did go through all 12 pages of this post.
Maybe it's a little late to ask this, but the year Flapdoodle was the loft manager, I was given the opportunity to have someone put in two birds that I paid the fees for and also sponsor a new flyer. Any such openings this time? If not, that would make the PT Classic an All American Race... 
Best of luck


----------



## jason6814

Gold band program is no more..
Talked to them last week and they said it has come to a end !!!!






West said:


> Just had an idea I wanted to toss at you Nomad. Maybe this won't be the year to implement it but who knows.
> 
> If you've heard of the Gold Band Breeding Program the World of Wings has, basically for every 25 bands you purchase at $10 each you get 1 YB off the breeder of your choice in the WoW breeding loft. Anyways my idea was that you could use the gold bands like you would a futurity band which would just increase the entry fee by $10 each bird, or just wrap it into your original entry fee and lower the monetary prize. Now the babies that come from the band purchase can be used as a prize for say the 1st and 2nd place winners. Not only does this spice things up but it supports the World of Wings. Just an idea and here is a link to the Gold Band Program: http://www.pigeoncenter.org/goldbandprogram.html


----------



## triple7loft

Well that isnt good I was going to get some bands this year to help the program..





jason6814 said:


> Gold band program is no more..
> Talked to them last week and they said it has come to a end !!!!


----------



## triple7loft

One question,

Since he says he will be flying with the Atlanta Club does this mean a chance at diplomas against his club? 
I understand the final 300 is the PT One Loft winner.


----------



## derrick206

Hello Nomad, I was wondering if your club approved you to send more than the limit that's allowed. From what I know with our club is that only the race birds entered per race can only be the ones released on the trailer. Unless you guys have club trainers released at a shorter distance on the way home after the race release? Hopefully it was approved otherwise there's a chance we send birds and you would have to train our birds by yourself out to 200 plus miles


----------



## triple7loft

derrick206 said:


> Hello Nomad, I was wondering if your club approved you to send more than the limit that's allowed. From what I know with our club is that only the race birds entered per race can only be the ones released on the trailer. Unless you guys have club trainers released at a shorter distance on the way home after the race release? Hopefully it was approved otherwise there's a chance we send birds and you would have to train our birds by yourself out to 200 plus miles


I was also wondering the same thing I sent a PM three days ago and no reply maybe the parties over before it started


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Today is the day!! Party is not over /5PM TODAY eastern*

This is a one loft race no diplomas!!! Lets not make this complicated okay. I apologize but I have been a little busy. But just so people would not get crazy I am home to monitor perch request.

iNOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)

I forgot to include your real name with Pt handle I will be copying and pasting info so line it up for me like this

Name-pt handle
4)email
3)address
2)phone
1)# of perches

well good luck and keep them flying.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

derrick206 said:


> Hello Nomad, I was wondering if your club approved you to send more than the limit that's allowed. From what I know with our club is that only the race birds entered per race can only be the ones released on the trailer. Unless you guys have club trainers released at a shorter distance on the way home after the race release? Hopefully it was approved otherwise there's a chance we send birds and you would have to train our birds by yourself out to 200 plus miles


It is something I am working out so If I need to do my own training so be it I am aware of what it will mean if I can't fly them with club


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Today is the day!! Party is not over /5PM TODAY eastern*



Nomad_Lofts said:


> This is a one loft race no diplomas!!! Lets not make this complicated okay. I apologize but I have been a little busy. But just so people would not get crazy I am home to monitor perch request.
> 
> iNOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
> 1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)
> 
> I forgot to include your real name with Pt handle I will be copying and pasting info so line it up for me like this
> 
> Name-pt handle
> 4)email
> 3)address
> 2)phone
> 1)# of perches
> 
> 
> 
> well good luck and keep them flying.



keep them flying wow


----------



## soundmajorr

are you accepting pm's now? im waiting for 5pm eastern time. 30 minutes for me.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

soundmajorr said:


> are you accepting pm's now? im waiting for 5pm eastern time. 30 minutes for me.


5 pm eastern no earlier than that


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Perch Reserve Nov 25th 5pm eastern*

NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)

I forgot to include your real name with Pt handle I will be copying and pasting info so line it up for me like this

Name-pt handle
4)email
3)address
2)phone
1)# of perches

well good luck and keep them flying.


----------



## West

Is 2 perches the max or what?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

West said:


> Is 2 perches the max or what?


yes only one or two


----------



## TheLaw818

lets do this!!!


----------



## TheLaw818

sent my request


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Starts now!!!!!!!!*



Nomad_Lofts said:


> NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
> 1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)
> 
> I forgot to include your real name with Pt handle I will be copying and pasting info so line it up for me like this
> 
> Name-pt handle
> 4)email
> 3)address
> 2)phone
> 1)# of perches
> 
> well good luck and keep them flying.


NOVEMBER 25TH 5PM EASTERN RESERVE PERCHES OR PERCH
1)#OF perches 2)phone 3)address 4)email (optional)

I forgot to include your real name with Pt handle I will be copying and pasting info so line it up for me like this

Name-pt handle
4)email
3)address
2)phone
1)# of perches

well good luck and keep them flying


----------



## West

Curious what your inbox looks like.


----------



## italianbird101

sent my request


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*sent my request*


----------



## hilltopper1961

*request*

Sent my request


----------



## TylerBro

Got my two spots in.


----------



## swagg

Sent my request


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Hopefully mine went through. I'm off to a friend's house now


----------



## Kastle Loft

Sent mine, I hope.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*format format*

please look at post format format trying to copy paste


----------



## gogo10131

Are all the spots reserved yet?


----------



## lmorales4

Just sent you a pm.


----------



## MH Flyer

Sent my request.
M H Flyer


----------



## raftree3

Sent mine!


----------



## pande45099

*PT Classic 2013*

sent my request hope it went through


----------



## loonecho

Sent mine in and got reply that I am good!

Jim


----------



## West

Sent mine when it opened, no reply here yet. Hoping it did go through.


----------



## markp1969

West said:


> Sent mine when it opened, no reply here yet. Hoping it did go through.


I'm still waiting too.


----------



## Kastle Loft

gogo10131 said:


> Are all the spots reserved yet?


haha you can't resist!


----------



## ward13v

sent mine too


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*The List*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) rackerman(pending)
4) smith family (pending)
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west
8) derrick206
9) grifter
10) markp1969
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101
19) youngbird
20) hilltopper1961
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales
27) rafttree
28) pande45099
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31)
32)
33)
34)
35)
36)
37)
38)
39)
40)

RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
__________________
North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club -Member


----------



## TheLaw818

check first page to see if your name is on it...


----------



## MH Flyer

Received my spot. # 21


----------



## Xueoo

Busy man today. Forgot about this. Hope I make it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Same here, I was working all day. Got a PM back but no information, just wanted more info. If it goes like years past, there will be plenty of room with some dropping out because of bird issues.


----------



## soundmajorr

how do we go about paying for this if we are on the list?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have gotten all request today I will be updating list on 26th 7 pm so dont worry if you do not see your name now. You will be getting all the other info you need. Also right now I believe all perches are filled I might have just a single perch available everybody else will be reserves but do not let this discourage you cause some will drop out


----------



## hillfamilyloft

? a simple yea or na. Gonna leave us hanging until tomorrow.


----------



## soundmajorr

Check the first page of this post. Hillfamily from the looks of it your in. 36.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*THE LIST 11/25 11:00 pm eastern*

Please if you did not send your pm with the following format please do so. look carefully!!!

Name -pthandle
4)email (optional)
3)address 
2)phone 
1)#OF perches
so I can copy and paste

THATS WHAT PM SHOULD look like November25th sunday

PM me ????

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) rackerman(pending)
4) smith family (pending)
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west
8) derrick206
9) grifter
10) markp1969
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101
19) youngbird
20) hilltopper1961
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales
27) rafttree
28) pande45099
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) loft532*1 perch*
33) triple7loft
34) giligit
35) southwing
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo*1 perch*


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)xueoo (in with 1 perch in/and 1 reserved )
2) seajamesloft
3) dvtlegend
4) napcino05
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Thanks for the update, Xueoo I am sure you are in. Warren probably won't fly with us.


----------



## Xueoo

Filled up pretty fast. Good luck with pairing up breeders, everyone...300 mile race so keep that in mind. Hope SFL does fly this year. Wanna see how them inbred Ludo's do.


----------



## drifter

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have gotten all request today I will be updating list on 26th 7 pm so dont worry if you do not see your name now. You will be getting all the other info you need. Also right now I believe all perches are filled I might have just a single perch available everybody else will be reserves but do not let this discourage you cause some will drop out


I doubt that rackerman will be entering since he changed jobs, moved and either gave his birds away or turned them over to someone else.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Did you call me? Got a missing call from GA. Is that you nomad_loft?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Please if you did not send your pm with the following format please do so. look carefully!!!
> 
> Name -pthandle
> 4)email (optional)
> 3)address
> 2)phone
> 1)#OF perches
> so I can copy and paste
> 
> THATS WHAT PM SHOULD look like November25th sunday
> 
> PM me ????
> 
> OFFICIAL PERCH LIST
> 
> 1) FT33
> 2) southtowne
> 3) rackerman(pending)
> 4) smith family (pending)
> 5) loonecho
> 6) thelaw818
> 7) west
> 8) derrick206
> 9) grifter
> 10) markp1969
> 11) josepe
> 12) ejb3810
> 13) soundmajorr
> 14) hmoob8wj
> 15) maryofexter
> 16) timber
> 17) kastle loft
> 18) italianbird101
> 19) youngbird
> 20) hilltopper1961
> 21) mh flyer
> 22) tylerbro
> 23) swagg
> 24) gogo 10131
> 25) kwikirish
> 26) imorales
> 27) rafttree
> 28) pande45099
> 29) jboy1
> 30) flapdoodle
> 31) ward13v
> 32) loft532*1 perch*
> 33) triple7loft
> 34) giligit
> 35) southwing
> 36) hillfamilyloft
> 38) birdkeeper
> 39) blongboy
> 40) grunt45
> 41) xueoo*1 perch*
> 
> 
> RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.
> 
> RESERVES
> -----------------
> 
> 1)xueoo (in with 1 perch in/and 1 reserved )
> 2) seajamesloft
> 3) dvtlegend
> 4) napcino05
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)



well this is where we are more info to come


----------



## V-John

Are the fees due by Dec 30th, as the first post in this thread states, or are they due in seven days ? 
Are the entire fees due now, or half now and half with the birds?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

V-John said:


> Are the fees due by Dec 30th, as the first post in this thread states, or are they due in seven days ?
> Are the entire fees due now, or half now and half with the birds?


thats for people that did not make first 40 when a spot becomes available then reserve will be notified and have 7 days to pay



some people have recieved info from me please give me time to send it


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> thats for people that did not make first 40 when a spot becomes available then reserve will be notified and have 7 days to pay
> 
> 
> 
> some people have recieved info from me please give me time to send it


Gotcha. Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## MH Flyer

Thelaw818 which area 818 you from. I'm close to Lassen and Woodman Ave..?


----------



## TheLaw818

MH Flyer said:


> Thelaw818 which area 818 you from. I'm close to Lassen and Woodman Ave..?


I'm off devonshire and haskell...did you get into the race?


----------



## TheLaw818

napcino05

let me know once you get in bro?


----------



## MH Flyer

Wow we're pretty close to each other, Great just a few miles apart. Yes I did the P T . Classic. We should get together on the week-end if you have time.? Or when ever time permits.


----------



## TheLaw818

MH Flyer said:


> Wow we're pretty close to each other, Great just a few miles apart. Yes I did the P T . Classic. We should get together on the week-end if you have time.? Or when ever time permits.


sounds good..check your pm box I will send you my number. How many birds are you sending?. I myself will be sending 2..


----------



## MH Flyer

I will. I'll be sending two also.


----------



## First To Hatch

Good luck hosting Nomad, just make sure you have some fun racing pigeons while doing it!!!


----------



## Josepe

I'm sure he will.
How come you didn't get on the list Hatch?You could send a couple of birds from that gold couple grizzle hen I gave you and that Devriendt cock.Good way to proof your birds other then local races.


----------



## First To Hatch

You can only breed so many pigeons out of a pair. I promised a pair to a friend of mine and I'd really like to give a pair to mentor since its half his blood and then I'd like to at least fly a pair. But if not ill be happy to see those two guys with pigeons for both having helped me out in the sport so much.


----------



## blongboy

this race would be good ..hope i get to race against smith family birds ..he is known for ybs!


----------



## Crazy Pete

$100 isn't enough to tap Warrens interest.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Pete,
How are you going to get your $$$ back(or donate to my feed fund)?If you don't sign up?I'll ask Nomad to hold my birds in the crate for 15 min.after he lets your birds and the others go huh?


----------



## Skydancer Loft

Crazy Pete said:


> $100 isn't enough to tap Warrens interest.
> Dave


I guess this race isn't good enough for Warren, his family of birds are TOO GOOD for the race. and besides that, there is no doctors or lawyers flying......  LOL


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> I'm sure he will.
> How come you didn't get on the list Hatch?You could send a couple of birds from that gold couple grizzle hen I gave you and that Devriendt cock.Good way to proof your birds other then local races.


I may just have to send 2 birds your way, do you like the short or the long races?
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Middle,but I'm on the Long end.My 100 is 146,150/177 200/254 250/296 300/375.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> Middle,but I'm on the Long end.My 100 is 146,150/177 200/254 250/296 300/375.


Well then I have the perfect pair, they bred first place or top 10% birds from 100 out to 250, we didn't get to do our 300 this year but I'm sure they will do just fine.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Okey dokey Pete.I just hope they can Cut The Mustard.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad, 
sent you a PM.
thanks


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) rackerman(pending)
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) loft532*1 perch*
33) triple7loft
34) giligit
35) southwing
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)dvtlegend
2) napcino05
3) dogging 99
4) nascarwc88
5) faderacer
6) ceee0237
7) pigeon is fun
8)
9)
10)


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Skydancer Loft said:


> I guess this race isn't good enough for Warren, his family of birds are TOO GOOD for the race. and besides that, there is no doctors or lawyers flying......  LOL


Doctors and lawyers and such don't impress me all that much. I have some good friends who work in that profession, but that does not make them good pigeon breeders. 

To me this event is much like my local club, where a bunch of friends get together and race their birds. I very much enjoyed the opportunity to participate in the 1st Annual Pigeon Talk Classic. After I won 1st Place in that 2010 contest, I thought the gentlemen type thing to do, was to allow some of the rookies and new guys have a chance. I mean what would I prove if I entered this event again and won yet again ? Nothing, it would be the expected end result. All I would do is take the opportunity away from someone else, maybe yourself ? I had my day in the sun, time for guys like you to now turn in a winner. 

Besides, I have reduced my colony in size to five cock birds to conform to my theory of less with better approach. If I am to compete with my fellow club members, enter a bird or two in our YB auction race, and a couple of One Loft events, when I produce my standard two rounds, that will in theory leave me 20 pigeons in which to participate in numerous venues. That, and the fact that some of my breeding stock required loans and investors, means I have stock holders to look out for. I simply don't have the luxury of being able to allocate any of these rare racing specimens to what would essentially be a series of local club races. 

I appreciate your interest and understand your disappointment. When a determination is made as to what events we will support in 2013, I will let you know which events a bird will be sent to. That way if you really have your heart set on a chance to compete in the same race as one of my birds, then you will be able to belly up to the bar, reserve yourself a perch, buy yourself some chips, and see how bad your birds get their wings tore off. 

In the mean time, I would first focus on winning some of your local events and maybe if lady luck prevails, you can even some day win a race such as this. I only suggest this in a friendly way, because if your birds are like most typical homing pigeons, then there is at least a fifty percent chance your birds would suffer wing injuries from getting in my racers prop blast. It is just not fair to newer fliers to subject them to that level of competition early in their pigeon careers. In the old days, I thought it was all about winning all the awards that are out there. Then the newer guys would get discouraged and quit. 

As I grew older, I realized it was about encouraging newer and younger people in this sport. If their birds become injured as a result of being placed into the same crate as mine, and if they are not familiar with these kinds of birds, then they will attempt to follow and strain their wings. With all the trouble with PETA, etc. no need to cause issues such as this.

Now I know you and some friends here at PT may be biting at the bit, hoping and wishing they could have a shot at the big time. To this I say, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## triple7loft

Well I for one am glad you are not in the race, I havent been able to get a wing yet that will handle prop blast, I am still in R&D on this but I am getting close 





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Doctors and lawyers and such don't impress me all that much. I have some good friends who work in that profession, but that does not make them good pigeon breeders.
> 
> To me this event is much like my local club, where a bunch of friends get together and race their birds. I very much enjoyed the opportunity to participate in the 1st Annual Pigeon Talk Classic. After I won 1st Place in that 2010 contest, I thought the gentlemen type thing to do, was to allow some of the rookies and new guys have a chance. I mean what would I prove if I entered this event again and won yet again ? Nothing, it would be the expected end result. All I would do is take the opportunity away from someone else, maybe yourself ? I had my day in the sun, time for guys like you to now turn in a winner.
> 
> Besides, I have reduced my colony in size to five cock birds to conform to my theory of less with better approach. If I am to compete with my fellow club members, enter a bird or two in our YB auction race, and a couple of One Loft events, when I produce my standard two rounds, that will in theory leave me 20 pigeons in which to participate in numerous venues. That, and the fact that some of my breeding stock required loans and investors, means I have stock holders to look out for. I simply don't have the luxury of being able to allocate any of these rare racing specimens to what would essentially be a series of local club races.
> 
> I appreciate your interest and understand your disappointment. When a determination is made as to what events we will support in 2013, I will let you know which events a bird will be sent to. That way if you really have your heart set on a chance to compete in the same race as one of my birds, then you will be able to belly up to the bar, reserve yourself a perch, buy yourself some chips, and see how bad your birds get their wings tore off.
> 
> In the mean time, I would first focus on winning some of your local events and maybe if lady luck prevails, you can even some day win a race such as this. I only suggest this in a friendly way, because if your birds are like most typical homing pigeons, then there is at least a fifty percent chance your birds would suffer wing injuries from getting in my racers prop blast. It is just not fair to newer fliers to subject them to that level of competition early in their pigeon careers. In the old days, I thought it was all about winning all the awards that are out there. Then the newer guys would get discouraged and quit.
> 
> As I grew older, I realized it was about encouraging newer and younger people in this sport. If their birds become injured as a result of being placed into the same crate as mine, and if they are not familiar with these kinds of birds, then they will attempt to follow and strain their wings. With all the trouble with PETA, etc. no need to cause issues such as this.
> 
> Now I know you and some friends here at PT may be biting at the bit, hoping and wishing they could have a shot at the big time. To this I say, be careful what you wish for.


----------



## raftree3

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Doctors and lawyers and such don't impress me all that much. I have some good friends who work in that profession, but that does not make them good pigeon breeders.
> 
> To me this event is much like my local club, where a bunch of friends get together and race their birds. I very much enjoyed the opportunity to participate in the 1st Annual Pigeon Talk Classic. After I won 1st Place in that 2010 contest, I thought the gentlemen type thing to do, was to allow some of the rookies and new guys have a chance. I mean what would I prove if I entered this event again and won yet again ? Nothing, it would be the expected end result. All I would do is take the opportunity away from someone else, maybe yourself ? I had my day in the sun, time for guys like you to now turn in a winner.
> 
> Besides, I have reduced my colony in size to five cock birds to conform to my theory of less with better approach. If I am to compete with my fellow club members, enter a bird or two in our YB auction race, and a couple of One Loft events, when I produce my standard two rounds, that will in theory leave me 20 pigeons in which to participate in numerous venues. That, and the fact that some of my breeding stock required loans and investors, means I have stock holders to look out for. I simply don't have the luxury of being able to allocate any of these rare racing specimens to what would essentially be a series of local club races.
> 
> I appreciate your interest and understand your disappointment. When a determination is made as to what events we will support in 2013, I will let you know which events a bird will be sent to. That way if you really have your heart set on a chance to compete in the same race as one of my birds, then you will be able to belly up to the bar, reserve yourself a perch, buy yourself some chips, and see how bad your birds get their wings tore off.
> 
> In the mean time, I would first focus on winning some of your local events and maybe if lady luck prevails, you can even some day win a race such as this. I only suggest this in a friendly way, because if your birds are like most typical homing pigeons, then there is at least a fifty percent chance your birds would suffer wing injuries from getting in my racers prop blast. It is just not fair to newer fliers to subject them to that level of competition early in their pigeon careers. In the old days, I thought it was all about winning all the awards that are out there. Then the newer guys would get discouraged and quit.
> 
> As I grew older, I realized it was about encouraging newer and younger people in this sport. If their birds become injured as a result of being placed into the same crate as mine, and if they are not familiar with these kinds of birds, then they will attempt to follow and strain their wings. With all the trouble with PETA, etc. no need to cause issues such as this.
> 
> Now I know you and some friends here at PT may be biting at the bit, hoping and wishing they could have a shot at the big time. To this I say, be careful what you wish for.



As usual....seven paragraphs to say no thank you!


----------



## Skydancer Loft

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Doctors and lawyers and such don't impress me all that much. I have some good friends who work in that profession, but that does not make them good pigeon breeders.
> 
> To me this event is much like my local club, where a bunch of friends get together and race their birds. I very much enjoyed the opportunity to participate in the 1st Annual Pigeon Talk Classic. After I won 1st Place in that 2010 contest, I thought the gentlemen type thing to do, was to allow some of the rookies and new guys have a chance. I mean what would I prove if I entered this event again and won yet again ? Nothing, it would be the expected end result. All I would do is take the opportunity away from someone else, maybe yourself ? I had my day in the sun, time for guys like you to now turn in a winner.
> 
> Besides, I have reduced my colony in size to five cock birds to conform to my theory of less with better approach. If I am to compete with my fellow club members, enter a bird or two in our YB auction race, and a couple of One Loft events, when I produce my standard two rounds, that will in theory leave me 20 pigeons in which to participate in numerous venues. That, and the fact that some of my breeding stock required loans and investors, means I have stock holders to look out for. I simply don't have the luxury of being able to allocate any of these rare racing specimens to what would essentially be a series of local club races.
> 
> I appreciate your interest and understand your disappointment. When a determination is made as to what events we will support in 2013, I will let you know which events a bird will be sent to. That way if you really have your heart set on a chance to compete in the same race as one of my birds, then you will be able to belly up to the bar, reserve yourself a perch, buy yourself some chips, and see how bad your birds get their wings tore off.
> 
> In the mean time, I would first focus on winning some of your local events and maybe if lady luck prevails, you can even some day win a race such as this. I only suggest this in a friendly way, because if your birds are like most typical homing pigeons, then there is at least a fifty percent chance your birds would suffer wing injuries from getting in my racers prop blast. It is just not fair to newer fliers to subject them to that level of competition early in their pigeon careers. In the old days, I thought it was all about winning all the awards that are out there. Then the newer guys would get discouraged and quit.
> 
> As I grew older, I realized it was about encouraging newer and younger people in this sport. If their birds become injured as a result of being placed into the same crate as mine, and if they are not familiar with these kinds of birds, then they will attempt to follow and strain their wings. With all the trouble with PETA, etc. no need to cause issues such as this.
> 
> Now I know you and some friends here at PT may be biting at the bit, hoping and wishing they could have a shot at the big time. To this I say, be careful what you wish for.


WOW  Warren, I had to put my CHEST HIGH WADERS on, as it was getting so deep...  Maybe the real reason is, you would never live it down if you were beaten. 
But, with you being the Best,according to your comments, I think you ought to offer the winner of the PT Classic Race for 2013, a young bird like Mr Donald Campbell did. That would be a good sportsman.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) rackerman(pending)
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) loft532*1 perch*
33) triple7loft
34) giligit
35) southwing
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)dvtlegend
2) napcino05
3) dogging 99
4) nascarwc88
5) faderacer
6) ceee0237
7) pigeon is fun
8) gd01
9)
10)


----------



## ejb3810

*Pt Classic*

Whether it was his real intent or not, I believe that Warren may have struck some nerves with his last post.
I understand that winning this race may not be high on his priority list, and that is certainly his choice and ok by me. Especially in light of the fact that he has reduced the number of breeders he is using and consequently will be producing less young birds.
I do not necessarily share his view that the birds to be entered in this race will be inferior to his. They may be, but that will never be proven apparently.
Having considerable experience in one loft and futurity type races, I am perplexed by the lack of consistency of most birds entered. Even those entries of the big names in this sport are in most cases not performing at levels that are markedly superior to the general populace of these races.
It may well be easier for the average guy with good birds to place well in a one loft venue than at club level competition. This due to the lack of variance in training, feeding and general management that exists at club and combine competition. There is also no advantage due to varied loft locations which result in overfly, underfly, wind direction and etc.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have not got a response back from rackerman is he flying


----------



## bbcdon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have not got a response back from rackerman is he flying


If he has not responded by the deadline which has passed, does it really matter?


----------



## V-John

ejb3810 said:


> Whether it was his real intent or not, I believe that Warren may have struck some nerves with his last post.
> I understand that winning this race may not be high on his priority list, and that is certainly his choice and ok by me. Especially in light of the fact that he has reduced the number of breeders he is using and consequently will be producing less young birds.
> I do not necessarily share his view that the birds to be entered in this race will be inferior to his. They may be, but that will never be proven apparently.
> Having considerable experience in one loft and futurity type races, I am perplexed by the lack of consistency of most birds entered. Even those entries of the big names in this sport are in most cases not performing at levels that are markedly superior to the general populace of these races.
> It may well be easier for the average guy with good birds to place well in a one loft venue than at club level competition. This due to the lack of variance in training, feeding and general management that exists at club and combine competition. There is also no advantage due to varied loft locations which result in overfly, underfly, wind direction and etc.


Very good post. As a first year flyer, I wonder how much the birds performance are being hindered by the lack of experience in their handler. I know I have good birds being sent to me, as in a race, I took 1, 2, and third in a race, and in other races, didn't do as well. I often wonder if it was me, or something else. I figure a one loft race, would give me a good indication of how good the birds are, and how much I can improve in how the birds are raced. (And I can tell you that my birds are at a disadvantage already in races given its location in comparision to the other lofts.)


----------



## Xueoo

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Doctors and lawyers and such don't impress me all that much. I have some good friends who work in that profession, but that does not make them good pigeon breeders.
> 
> To me this event is much like my local club, where a bunch of friends get together and race their birds. I very much enjoyed the opportunity to participate in the 1st Annual Pigeon Talk Classic. After I won 1st Place in that 2010 contest, I thought the gentlemen type thing to do, was to allow some of the rookies and new guys have a chance. I mean what would I prove if I entered this event again and won yet again ? Nothing, it would be the expected end result. All I would do is take the opportunity away from someone else, maybe yourself ? I had my day in the sun, time for guys like you to now turn in a winner.
> 
> Besides, I have reduced my colony in size to five cock birds to conform to my theory of less with better approach. If I am to compete with my fellow club members, enter a bird or two in our YB auction race, and a couple of One Loft events, when I produce my standard two rounds, that will in theory leave me 20 pigeons in which to participate in numerous venues. That, and the fact that some of my breeding stock required loans and investors, means I have stock holders to look out for. I simply don't have the luxury of being able to allocate any of these rare racing specimens to what would essentially be a series of local club races.
> 
> I appreciate your interest and understand your disappointment. When a determination is made as to what events we will support in 2013, I will let you know which events a bird will be sent to. That way if you really have your heart set on a chance to compete in the same race as one of my birds, then you will be able to belly up to the bar, reserve yourself a perch, buy yourself some chips, and see how bad your birds get their wings tore off.
> 
> In the mean time, I would first focus on winning some of your local events and maybe if lady luck prevails, you can even some day win a race such as this. I only suggest this in a friendly way, because if your birds are like most typical homing pigeons, then there is at least a fifty percent chance your birds would suffer wing injuries from getting in my racers prop blast. It is just not fair to newer fliers to subject them to that level of competition early in their pigeon careers. In the old days, I thought it was all about winning all the awards that are out there. Then the newer guys would get discouraged and quit.
> 
> As I grew older, I realized it was about encouraging newer and younger people in this sport. If their birds become injured as a result of being placed into the same crate as mine, and if they are not familiar with these kinds of birds, then they will attempt to follow and strain their wings. With all the trouble with PETA, etc. no need to cause issues such as this.
> 
> Now I know you and some friends here at PT may be biting at the bit, hoping and wishing they could have a shot at the big time. To this I say, be careful what you wish for.


You may need to re-evaluate your one loft mission and knock yourself down a couple notches to win some more of these "awards" type races to encourage your investors and stock holders. SFL birds haven't been doing too good. Good thing the races you fly in have these "extra" races to give you a chance to recover some cost. 

Five cocks in the backyard and a hundred spread across the country in partnership is still 105 cocks in the backyard. Surely it wouldn't be a hardship to breed another round to send to this low level race and give a poor beginner a shot to beat, I mean, to have the priviledge of having their birds wings strained by the prop blast of $100,000 rocket propelled force. I mean, just think of the joy one would feel after getting their birds back in their loft and bragging to their friends that, "WOW, this bird here had the honor to be in the same loft and raced against an SFL bird and, dude, them rockets on those SFL birds". 

Don't think of yourself SFL. Think of the newcomer, and let them, me, continue to marvel at the elegance, quality, high class, and high level specimen that is a superior racing pigeon. Only then, can one surely know what one needs to do to raise oneself to a higher level. This may be the only time they can truely say they raced with a champion. Won't you think of us at the bottom? Won't you? Thank you.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ejb3810 said:


> Whether it was his real intent or not, I believe that Warren may have struck some nerves with his last post.
> I understand that winning this race may not be high on his priority list, and that is certainly his choice and ok by me. Especially in light of the fact that he has reduced the number of breeders he is using and consequently will be producing less young birds.
> I do not necessarily share his view that the birds to be entered in this race will be inferior to his. They may be, but that will never be proven apparently.
> Having considerable experience in one loft and futurity type races, I am perplexed by the lack of consistency of most birds entered. Even those entries of the big names in this sport are in most cases not performing at levels that are markedly superior to the general populace of these races.
> It may well be easier for the average guy with good birds to place well in a one loft venue than at club level competition. This due to the lack of variance in training, feeding and general management that exists at club and combine competition. There is also no advantage due to varied loft locations which result in overfly, underfly, wind direction and etc.


Well said. I was looking at futurity results the other night and had to look far down the sheet even to see a Ganus bird and Ganus puts bunches of birds in the race. I was happy that a bird off of one of my birds raised for a friend was 6th in the Sierra Classic 170mile race. Warren is a king that does not have time for these jokers.


----------



## Skydancer Loft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Well said. I was looking at futurity results the other night and had to look far down the sheet even to see a Ganus bird and Ganus puts bunches of birds in the race. I was happy that a bird off of one of my birds raised for a friend was 6th in the Sierra Classic 170mile race. Warren is a king that does not have time for these jokers.


Can I have some clarification on your statement, (Warren is a king that does not have time for these jokers") I assume that you are not calling the members of the 2013 PT Classic Race a bunch of Jokers? I see you listed on the PT Race list?


----------



## Josepe

Whew!Someone's on the Whippin' Post.Warren you better hope you win the Winners Cup And the Flamingo which you're flying also this year.You'll need them winnings to satisfy your loan payment and your stock holders..I know that the birds and racing game gets into all our bloods,but I honestly think you may be a Pigeonholic.Have you ever thought about seeking Intervention maybe from Pigeonholics Anynomous?Man,to take out a loan and seek investors to buy six figure birds? Gonna let my wife read your posts the next time she says I'm Pigeon Crazy.Does your loan officer have a funny look in one eye and write with a crayon? Does any of your stock holders run around chasing butterflies that aren't really there?
One never knows,not even you what genetics may lurk in some backyard lofts,including lofts of PT members.You're safe anyhow from this PT race,your slot's already been filled.I think maybe instead of you actually being interested in the pleasure of flying and racing birds anymore you're more interested in financial gain,but then I guess you have to be to satisfy your loans and stock holders.Sad really.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Skydancer Loft said:


> Can I have some clarification on your statement, (Warren is a king that does not have time for these jokers") I assume that you are not calling the members of the 2013 PT Classic Race a bunch of Jokers? I see you listed on the PT Race list?


Just razzin Warren and making a funny. Not intended to offend anyone. We try to get Warren to race with us, and he just blows smoke about one loft races and the big league races. So we razz him. Nothing else.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

We try and make Warren feel guilty about not flying with the little guys and he belittles us in huge emails about manning up in the one loft races. Thus the King and joker comment. We are here for his amusement like the joker. In reality Warren is also here for our enjoyment. Half the fun of the race. Talking poop to each other.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Even if Warren does not fly we still talk poop with him.


----------



## rpalmer

raftree3 said:


> As usual....seven paragraphs to say no thank you!


There you go making me log in. Well said.. and not by me


----------



## Crazy Pete

We do give Warren a good wing slap from time to time, I will have to say when he won the first PT Classic he was a complete gentleman. A race that is all about braggin rights, he did not rub our faces in it at all. Well done Warren, but I still think you have a little to prove, I don't think you could win it twice. JMO
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This all reminds me about the basketball game the other day when San Antonio was Playing Miami. San Antonio sat out their big 4 players. The game was not the same without the big guns in the game. Funny thing is San Antonio almost beat Miami playing the scrubs. Pigeon racing is one of those place where the scrub birds can win races. Many of our PT members have quality birds and enter them in one-loft races. Some even do well in those races. Two years ago, I sent a bird off a Smith Family bird when Warren did not enter. The bird flew pretty well. It is Warren's choice to play. If he does not want his big guns in the game, we can still have a highly competitive race. Josepe might enter a bird off the pair I sent him the other day. It has SFL blood. At least the blood will be represented.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

hillfamilyloft said:


> We try and make Warren feel guilty about not flying with the little guys and he belittles us in huge emails about manning up in the one loft races. Thus the King and joker comment. We are here for his amusement like the joker. In reality Warren is also here for our enjoyment. Half the fun of the race. *Talking poop* to each other.


 The term we like to use at the club is "Talking Smack", one either joins in and participates, and has a good chuckle, or they sit in a corner and sulk. Does not matter what my personal issues may be, or what the facts really are, it is what folks choose to believe. If one wants lots of pigeon friends at the club, combine, or PT level, it is always best to be a good loser. Because, as the famous "Mike Ganus" was quoted as saying "Nobody likes a Winner", and so thus, that is the cross I must bear. 

For most people reading this, the best chance you might have to beat one of my birds in a race, and thus gain lifetime bragging rights, is to relocate to York, Pa. and apply to join the York Racing Pigeon Club. The odds may be stacked against you, but I promise to put a good word in for you. Then if the guys think you are upstanding enough, and you are allowed to race, then you will have the opportunity to fly in a race that most here reading this will only wistfully dream about. 

Then if by some chance, the wind is blowing just right, you just might get a bird home before me. Then, wherever you go, for the rest of your life, you will be able to brag that you once had a bird which beat one of mine. Don't know even then what the odds are, but it could happen. 

Our club also awards the best "Smack Talker of the Year", which so far in 2012, I am still in contention. Certainly is an award, we all try to win. After all, the only thing better then winning a race, is talking about it, and making it ten times the Big Deal then it really is. Maybe that is why we all look forward to shipping night and knocking off the clock. Especially our annual "Awards Banquet". If one get offended by my healthy ego, then you are taking all of this far too seriously. Laugh a little, joke a little, have some fun. Life is too short.


----------



## rpalmer

Crazy Pete said:


> We do give Warren a good wing slap from time to time, I will have to say when he won the first PT Classic he was a complete gentleman. A race that is all about braggin rights, he did not rub our faces in it at all. Well done Warren, but I still think you have a little to prove, I don't think you could win it twice. JMO
> Dave


Well from my read no one gives Warren a wing slap. He earns it. Racing these great birds is no different than playing poker. You are in the game to win but there is no guarantee that you will not leave the table flat broke, regardless of what you think of yourself. And you could even finish 4th in a race when your birds constantly ran around 52nd place in a series. 

Does Warren have anything to prove? I'm thinking that since he still races and assuming these races are not a working tax break (dodge), then yes, he is trying to prove he can win. His comments about his reasoning for not entering the PTC are at best laughable and at worse a kick in the teeth to those who have entered and to those who are praying that they can get a bump up from stand by.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Crazy Pete said:


> We do give Warren a good wing slap from time to time, I will have to say when he won the first PT Classic he was a complete gentleman. A race that is all about braggin rights, he did not rub our faces in it at all. Well done Warren, but I still think you have a little to prove, I don't think you could win it twice. JMO
> Dave


Thank you. Few people could possible understand or appreciate how hard it is for me to be humble. Especially since I am perfect in every way. I assume this must be true, because my dear wife Karen told a family member just the other day something like..."Warren is Never Wrong".....


----------



## triple7loft

I will send my birds in memory of Warren's leave of absence


----------



## triple7loft

Well i guess its time to talk a little smack about the race ...

Prepare for assimilation
Resistance is futile





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> The term we like to use at the club is "Talking Smack", one either joins in and participates, and has a good chuckle, or they sit in a corner and sulk. Does not matter what my personal issues may be, or what the facts really are, it is what folks choose to believe. If one wants lots of pigeon friends at the club, combine, or PT level, it is always best to be a good loser. Because, as the famous "Mike Ganus" was quoted as saying "Nobody likes a Winner", and so thus, that is the cross I must bear.
> 
> For most people reading this, the best chance you might have to beat one of my birds in a race, and thus gain lifetime bragging rights, is to relocate to York, Pa. and apply to join the York Racing Pigeon Club. The odds may be stacked against you, but I promise to put a good word in for you. Then if the guys think you are upstanding enough, and you are allowed to race, then you will have the opportunity to fly in a race that most here reading this will only wistfully dream about.
> 
> Then if by some chance, the wind is blowing just right, you just might get a bird home before me. Then, wherever you go, for the rest of your life, you will be able to brag that you once had a bird which beat one of mine. Don't know even then what the odds are, but it could happen.
> 
> Our club also awards the best "Smack Talker of the Year", which so far in 2012, I am still in contention. Certainly is an award, we all try to win. After all, the only thing better then winning a race, is talking about it, and making it ten times the Big Deal then it really is. Maybe that is why we all look forward to shipping night and knocking off the clock. Especially our annual "Awards Banquet". If one get offended by my healthy ego, then you are taking all of this far too seriously. Laugh a little, joke a little, have some fun. Life is too short.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

triple7loft said:


> Well i guess its time to talk a little smack about the race ...
> 
> Prepare for assimilation
> Resistance is futile


Now that is more like it ! Good, clean, above the belt, ole fashioned Smack ! The only gentlemen's rule, is that if you give it, you got to take it in Grace when it is your turn. At the end of the day, you shake the winner's hand, congratulate him, and give him his due, and mean it. Everyone, at some time in his life, would like to just win one for the Gipper ! When the "kid" wins, let him enjoy the moment, and don't be a kill joy.

I confess, I too often must be the good "loser" in my club. I try, with as much dignity as possible, trying not to laugh at times, when the upstart little rooster in the club, goes into crowing mode, and doing a strut and dance asking if his 1st Place Diploma is ready ! Especially if it is directed at me, if I did a bit too much crowing myself on those previous occasions, I might have been just a bit "cocky" myself.  

I lose more good ones then I win. I don't know what the percentage is. Same with breeding "good" pigeons. Maybe I am good, or maybe not. Same with each one of you. In the whole scheme of things, the most important thing is the friendships you made along the way. I tend to articulate my own personal pep talks. Habit starting back in teenage varsity wrestling days, when in order to fill a hole in the Varsity Wrestling team, I volunteered to fill the Varsity slot above my weight class. Those seniors were massive, my mission was to try to stay off my back for the 1st period while not getting killed or maimed too much. I needed to talk smack all week, otherwise maybe I never would have gone out and endured so damned many humiliating defeats, week after week.
Nobody except me remembers those horrible matches. The ones that anyone remember, that mean anything, were those isolated, over the top victories, that no one, including myself, thought would be possible. I still enjoy a trip down memory lane, and some of those memories with the pandemonium in the arena, as the crowd cheered my victory....boy did I digress. 

My 2010 PT Classic victory, may not be on the same level as that sports memory, but in this pigeon game it is one I will forever cherish. So no, I do not cherish even the thought of losing my title of "Undefeated". But, Please do not think that I "look down" on this event, or that it is not "Good Enough" for me. The entry list looks formidable. Shame on those who poked around and didn't get in early. This event has become more and prestigious with every passing year. I am excited as anyone to see whose predictions of victory, are matched with results. Or if everyone is just going to sit around and twiddle their thumbs for next what 8 months, and wait for race results ?

I am thinking Triple 7, that with a positive attitude such as yours, it most certainly will have an effect on your breeding pairs !!  From personal experience, I can tell you. You can't win this event with an "ordinary" pigeon, which is what most will breed and send. You will need to pull out the stops and send something "special". That's the real challenge, only small percentage are winners. All pairs have to be put together based on when the offspring need to be shipped. Produce 6 or 8, maybe 1 will be "good", that is worthy of out of area competition. The difficulty of producing a bird, that will endure and prosper for an entire season and series of races, will become much more apparent as the season progresses. This is a hard event to win, good luck to all.


----------



## dvtlegend

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have not got a response back from rackerman is he flying


So whats the hold up, are there favortism going on? Just pm me already with the perch spot so I can send out the money to gaurantee me a spot.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dvtlegend said:


> So whats the hold up, are there favortism going on? Just pm me already with the perch spot so I can send out the money to gaurantee me a spot.


Nope just a little respect I will check back tonight if no response I will fill next position with 1st reserve thats up


----------



## bbcdon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Nope just a little respect I will check back tonight if no response I will fill next position with 1st reserve thats up


Aren't you the one who stated that if you missed the deadline, you are out!!!


----------



## pigeon is fun

thank you!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

bbcdon said:


> Aren't you the one stated that if you missed the deadline, you are out!!!


This is what I stated no deadline asking to please inform me

" Also former champions could you let me know if you would like your perches so I may put you on list and we can have some more confusion lol !!!

before the 25th please

There is no deadline stated 

I hate to say it but for someone not participating in this event you sure do have a lot to say. 

Please stop confusion creating please no out of line comments just let the process take place. the only dead line anybody has to worry about is 30th of december. I was just making sure we had some past champions in the event. But I have been informed by others that Rackerman most likely will not participate. but I wanted to hear it from him and not go by hearsay. So my options are wait till 30th or just remove and replace.  replacing is what I have decided to do.


----------



## rpalmer

Nomad_Lofts said:


> This is what I stated no deadline asking to please inform me
> 
> " Also former champions could you let me know if you would like your perches so I may put you on list and we can have some more confusion lol !!!
> 
> before the 25th please
> 
> There is no deadline stated
> 
> I hate to say it but for someone not participating in this event you sure do have a lot to say.
> 
> Please stop confusion creating please no out of line comments just let the process take place. the only dead line anybody has to worry about is 30th of december. I was just making sure we had some past champions in the event. But I have been informed by others that Rackerman most likely will not participate. but I wanted to hear it from him and not go by hearsay. So my options are wait till 30th or just remove and replace. replacing is what I have decided to do.


You stated in your first official post "ask questions".

16th June 2011, 10:30 AM you asked:


Nomad_Lofts said:


> I am about to recieve 4 yb that are about 2 months old is to late to home them to my loft as I wish not to have any prisoner birds???? help help


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=582867

And here you are in charge of the PTC! Don't be upset that someone, anyone questions you.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

rpalmer said:


> You stated in your first official post "ask questions".
> 
> 16th June 2011, 10:30 AM you asked:
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=582867
> 
> And here you are in charge of the PTC! Don't be upset that someone, anyone questions you.


RPalmer you are another one nothing to do but cause confusion. you are not participating either go fly somewhere please!!!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Is this really necessary? Maybe it is time for a moderator to clean up the post.


----------



## vidalmig

Clash of the Titans


----------



## ejb3810

Some people are just not happy unless they can stir the pot. Often it is best to ignore, as that is how it ends most quickly.


----------



## LOFT 532

hillfamilyloft said:


> Is this really necessary? Maybe it is time for a moderator to clean up the post.


YES, it is. What your asking for is called "censorship." 
I posted on this thread on page 7, thought I would eat crow and go ahead and sign up, that maybe the drama would die down, and it might be some fun. After a little research I'm gonna have to pass. So here's a spot for the next in line. Good luck to all flying this one. Nomad you have a PM.


----------



## vidalmig

I think this is the best time to let "the birds" do the talking


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

bbcdon said:


> As far as having alot to say, I think if I'm not mistaken, that is the purpose of a forum. Or, are supposed to stay silent and read all of the old threads? As as far as bending the rules for current and past champions, that is the way to start a dose of animosity! And another thing, just because I am not participating next year, doesn't mean I can't express my opinion! And your little contest as to guess where your loft is, that was a real hoot!!!


You are right this is a forum you have that right. 

But to insist that rules were broken they were not If you are so rightoues
you volunteer to do such a thing next year after I host.

Why are you even on this thread if your not going to participate and just criticize everything I do

nobody else jumped up to do this I am beginning to see why But I will not quit and others will see you (bbcdon and rpalmer) as nothing but 2 grumpy old men.


----------



## triple7loft

Randy you are right, But maybe my Borg Doves are starting pressure in the ranks...Before they are even an egg yet ? I might be getting closer to preventing the prop wash wing burning that Warren speaks of 

Prepare for assimilation

Resistance is futile




hillfamilyloft said:


> Is this really necessary? Maybe it is time for a moderator to clean up the post.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) napcino05 *1 perch*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)dogging 99
2) nascarwc88
3) faderacer
4) ceee0237
5) pigeon is fun
6) gd01
7) 
8) 
9)
10)


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ejb3810 said:


> Some people are just not happy unless they can stir the pot. Often it is best to ignore, as that is how it ends most quickly.


good advice but sometimes hard I must set the example please forgive


----------



## xaivang

is this some kind of one loft race or something... but still do u have to just pay 32 dollar and thats it and race all the season race, or do u have to pay the 32 dollar and than pay for the perches spot and also after all the training toss without losing any birds, do we have to pay a extra fee because our birds made it and going to the race, also do we have to pay in order to get our birds back, or how do that work. im interest in the race


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Josepe said:


> triple7,
> Apparently the Prop Blast from Warren's birds malfunctioned or something at the Flamingo 350 today, they weren't even In The Clock.
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?page=1&rid=Mw==&skin=flamingoic


 And the relevancy of that to this thread ? Boy, you are all beside yourself with glee. I am glad my bird's performance, or lack there of, tickled your fancy, and made you happy today. 

PS. Not that it matters, the Flamingo Entries this year came from my partners loft. The same lines which won in 2006 and 2007 at that same event. They were not my prop-blasters.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> You are right this is a forum you have that right.
> 
> But to insist that rules were broken they were not If you are so rightoues
> you volunteer to do such a thing next year after I host.
> 
> Why are you even on this thread if your not going to participate and just criticize everything I do
> 
> nobody else jumped up to do this I am beginning to see why But I will not quit and others will see you (bbcdon and rpalmer) as nothing but 2 grumpy old men.


 As I may have explained in a PM, this is a thankless job. And for being a very inexpensive race, it will have more then it's fair share of nick pickers. You have them show up and throw in their 2 cents, even when they have no birds in the race. Not all that different then some guys in clubs. You can always count on them to sew their sour attitudes. The kind of folks that just are not happy, unless they are *****in about something.


----------



## Josepe

My apology Warren.Didn't think it would rowl you up that much.And No it didn't make me happy today.It never does when someone loses birds.Okay I admit I did crack a grin on the Ego Trimmin' after your post on this thread on page 17.


----------



## bbcdon

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> As I may have explained in a PM, this is a thankless job. And for being a very inexpensive race, it will have more then it's fair share of nick pickers. You have them show up and throw in their 2 cents, even when they have no birds in the race. Not all that different then some guys in clubs. You can always count on them to sew their sour attitudes. The kind of folks that just are not happy, unless they are *****in about something.


Straight out of the mouth of the *"SALTY ONE"*!!! And I see that you are *NOT* entering either!!!


----------



## Xueoo

Did I miss something? Had a long day today. Kids getting sick, days are too short, too much work, co-workers suck, birds too close to the neighbors, etc, etc...


----------



## Xueoo

"Or is it in your breeding loft?"

Quote of the year. Well Freak, left you my hen so hopefully she'll make it to your breeding loft some time in the future.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Yea, I deleted my post. Gonna stay out of this thing and just watch. Hope it goes well.


----------



## Xueoo

To bring this thread back to a lighter discussion, I have 4 cocks that I want to send babies out of to this race. I need to choose one, or two, if I want to send one baby from each nest. 

First cock is the father to last years birds and the father to the first PT race with Flap. With the results of last years bird and the bird in the first PT race, I conclude he produces sprinters. Both were from different hens and the results point to sprint.

Second cock is a 2012 out of my old line Janssen/Van Loons (bred for stock 2 generations from racing). This is the typical medium size, apple body, one pin tail, tight vent, soft feathers, good eye (I assume it has "good" eyes as a bird this nice has to have good eyes), etc, that everybody always mentions when they describe what they feel is a good bird. This is a bird that if you saw at an auction or held before a race, you'd go all in on. Just perfect. But, I don't like this kind. I think differently from others. 

Third cock is a full brother to the mother of last years PT bird. This one, if he had a Ganus band, would fetch mid four figures, if past history is any indication. He's raced. I'll leave it at that. But, I have doubts about him. He's normal looking. Doesn't have the wow factor for me in looks and handling.

Fourth cock is a full brother to the above cock and the nestmate to the mother of last years PT bird. This one hasn't raced and won't wow most people in looks and handling. I'm sure most "experts" would mark him for a bad pigeon. But, he's my favorite. I like his type. Medium, deep, thin and light with a chestnut eye that doesn't blink much. You can feel and hear his eye muscles move when he focuses. This is one I think can be a memorable breeder. This is the one I think about when I think of the birds. No record to speak of, and no reason to think he's any good, but, we all have the "one" we seem to be drawn to. This is mine.


----------



## swagg

Josepe said:


> triple7,
> Apparently the Prop Blast from Warren's birds malfunctioned or something at the Flamingo 350 today, they weren't even In The Clock.
> http://www.wincompanion.com/one_unikon/clockings/raceReportB.php?page=1&rid=Mw==&skin=flamingoic


Weird i didnt catch your loft name on the charts either ? Did I over look it ? Which one loft races were your birds even romotely close to being worthy of you entering them in this year ? I love to look up other members results and see how they stack up


----------



## conditionfreak

Xueoo said:


> To bring this thread back to a lighter discussion, I have 4 cocks that I want to send babies out of to this race. I need to choose one, or two, if I want to send one baby from each nest.
> 
> First cock is the father to last years birds and the father to the first PT race with Flap. With the results of last years bird and the bird in the first PT race, I conclude he produces sprinters. Both were from different hens and the results point to sprint.
> 
> Second cock is a 2012 out of my old line Janssen/Van Loons (bred for stock 2 generations from racing). This is the typical medium size, apple body, one pin tail, tight vent, soft feathers, good eye (I assume it has "good" eyes as a bird this nice has to have good eyes), etc, that everybody always mentions when they describe what they feel is a good bird. This is a bird that if you saw at an auction or held before a race, you'd go all in on. Just perfect. But, I don't like this kind. I think differently from others.
> 
> Third cock is a full brother to the mother of last years PT bird. This one, if he had a Ganus band, would fetch mid four figures, if past history is any indication. He's raced. I'll leave it at that. But, I have doubts about him. He's normal looking. Doesn't have the wow factor for me in looks and handling.
> 
> Fourth cock is a full brother to the above cock and the nestmate to the mother of last years PT bird. This one hasn't raced and won't wow most people in looks and handling. I'm sure most "experts" would mark him for a bad pigeon. But, he's my favorite. I like his type. Medium, deep, thin and light with a chestnut eye that doesn't blink much. You can feel and hear his eye muscles move when he focuses. This is one I think can be a memorable breeder. This is the one I think about when I think of the birds. No record to speak of, and no reason to think he's any good, but, we all have the "one" we seem to be drawn to. This is mine.


I would go with your gut feelings, instead of your reasoning. So you are not wondering "what if" later. Besides, it is mostly a crap shoot anyway. You should go with 1 and 4. Or just #4.


----------



## Josepe

swagger,
No I wasn't on the list.I don't have 2000.00 to send birds to one race,or any races.I'm retired on disability.And not interested in one loft races other than this one for fun and braggin rights,they produce mostly One Hit Wonders.You must not have any confidence in your birds I see you didn't even sign up for this PT race.Too bad,we could've did some Pooling.

My mistake,I see you did sign up.If you want to Pool between your birds and mine PM me.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. When I was a teenager, drag racing in my 57' Chevy. I raced twice for what is known as "title for title". Better known then as "T for T". The loser had to give his car to the winner.

I won both times. One time the car I won had blown its engine. The other time I won a 56' Chevy, but it was a four door. Few young people liked four door cars back then. Nor did they like pick up trucks. Nowadays though, I have to have a four door truck. Ha Ha.

Maybe y'all should race "title for title". Winner gets the losers bird/s for his own.

But then again. Maybe just an ice cream bet would be better. After all. Who wants to own a prisoner loser. 

I wil hold the bets and give them to the winner. Send your ice creams to me, and I will send them to the winner after the resutls are in. In other words, I will "hold" the bets in escrow. I promise to not eat them.


----------



## Josepe

I'm up for whatever swaggaroo wants to do..I'll be checking my PM's to hear from him.
Coming from you Walt I figured it would be a box of Choclates.


----------



## triple7loft

No that is funny its starting to heat up !!!!!! 



Josepe said:


> I'm up for whatever swaggaroo wants to do..I'll be checking my PM's to hear from him.
> Coming from you Walt I figured it would be a box of Choclates.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I will race T for I. If anyone beats me and wants the birds, they can have them. Given to the highest place. If I win the race, I will give the bird to the next highest place that wants it. If no one want the birds they can stay and race old bird. If I win the second place birds owner buys me Ice Cream.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I like Ice Cream.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

hillfamilyloft said:


> I will race T for I. If anyone beats me and wants the birds, they can have them. Given to the highest place. If I win the race, I will give the bird to the next highest place that wants it. If no one want the birds they can stay and race old bird. If I win the second place birds owner buys me Ice Cream.


so as long my bird come b4 your i get to keep your bird?
what if i lose to you? i buy you ice cream?

just asking?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

HmoobH8wj said:


> so as long my bird come b4 your i get to keep your bird?
> what if i lose to you? i buy you ice cream?
> 
> just asking?


If I loose the top placing fancier has the option for the birds and so on down the list. If I win the race the second place winner buys me Ice Cream. If the birds suck and no one wants then they can carry over and fly old birds. 
Right now I limiting myself to 20 pairs of breeders and probably will not need to bring the birds back. I also know there are guys in the race that are starting out and need some birds. Not to say mine are any better than anyone else's, but they have done me well. The last two PT races the bloodline has done well in a few of the races. Just looking to help others out and fly the birds and their offspring in different clubs to test them out. Not sure what I will send this year. Last year Mark bred my birds off some of my stock. This year I will send something out of my loft. Birds will have full peds. If neither bird finishes the race then no one gets them.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

If I win the second place winner has the option for the bird and so on down the line, but they have to buy me Ice Cream.


----------



## triple7loft

I think that is the way to go sounds like fun, so they send you a gift card to the ice cream store ? 

Jason






hillfamilyloft said:


> If I win the second place winner has the option for the bird and so on down the line, but they have to buy me Ice Cream.


----------



## redbull

good going nice chat i hope the PT will be a nice race
and win the best


----------



## Xueoo

Since this is already a race with money prizes, let's make it whoever wants to put in an extra $10 per bird (optional, not required) have the chance to do so and the highest placing bird amongst the participants wins it all. This can be independent from the host, Nomad, if he doesn't want to be involved. Send the cash to the Freak since he's already volunteering to hold the ice cream, if Nomad doesn't want to. 

Anybody in?


----------



## conditionfreak

Josepe said:


> I'm up for whatever swaggaroo wants to do..I'll be checking my PM's to hear from him.
> Coming from you Walt I figured it would be a box of Choclates.


To be precise. Chocolate Ice Cream.

If Flapdoodle actually sends birds to this event. I am willing to bet some ice cream on his entries.

When he hosted this event in the first year. His personal birds (not those he entered into the PTC), far out performed our birds. Including the eventual winner "Vanilla Ice". In the second year, no bird was going to beat the "Blue Bomber", rackermans entry. That bird just smoked everything. No brag, just fact.

I do not know the extent of what Flapdoodle kept during his hiatus from pigeon racing. But I'm betting he kept the pair of breeders that bred his red check high point earner from the inaugural season. I'm willing to bet ice cream one of his birds beats both of your birds, in the final results of the 2013 PTC. So, to make it perfectly clear. I am willing to bet ice cream with anyone entered in the 2013 event. That both of your entries will be beaten by one of Flapdoodles birds in the final analysis of the season. Did I make that clear enough? Slightly confusing, I know.

Hard to pick a winner now, I know. It really is a krap shoot. But I have to root for somebody. I pick Flapdoodle and his birds.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Josepe said:


> swagger,
> No I wasn't on the list.*I don't have 2000.00 *to send birds to one race,or any races.*I'm retired on disability*.And not interested in one loft races other than this one for fun and braggin rights,they produce mostly One Hit Wonders.You must not have any confidence in your birds I see you didn't even sign up for this PT race.Too bad,we could've did some Pooling.
> 
> My mistake,I see you did sign up.If you want to Pool between your birds and mine PM me.


 That is a shame, I didn't know that. Next year I will buy a few perches for you in a One Loft event you can't afford. That way you will get a chance to prove your birds are not one hit wonders. Unless of course, you don't have any confidence in your birds. I am sure this event is mere child's play for you, hardly seems fair, no one else who will enter birds will even stand a chance. 

Don't try to pool with swagger, he will end up taking your whole disability check. If I thought you could afford it, I would make a side wager on this particular event myself, but only your bingo money.


----------



## West

Xueoo said:


> Since this is already a race with money prizes, let's make it whoever wants to put in an extra $10 per bird (optional, not required) have the chance to do so and the highest placing bird amongst the participants wins it all. This can be independent from the host, Nomad, if he doesn't want to be involved. Send the cash to the Freak since he's already volunteering to hold the ice cream, if Nomad doesn't want to.
> 
> Anybody in?


I'd be in.


----------



## triple7loft

Sounds great lets see how many takers we have 



Xueoo said:


> Since this is already a race with money prizes, let's make it whoever wants to put in an extra $10 per bird (optional, not required) have the chance to do so and the highest placing bird amongst the participants wins it all. This can be independent from the host, Nomad, if he doesn't want to be involved. Send the cash to the Freak since he's already volunteering to hold the ice cream, if Nomad doesn't want to.
> 
> Anybody in?


----------



## pigeon is fun

Im all in!! Oh wait, Im still in at the button of the reserve list.


----------



## Josepe

I'm in.
No thanks Warren,though I appreciate your offer.You're in Debt enough to your bank and investors.You need to get back up on your perch for a while,or fly over and visit Uncle Ludo.He wants to take a Cruise but is low on funds.He needs some more of your money(your bank's and investor's money).If it wasn't for Lew Burns mentoring you,and still does I imagine,and loans from your bank to buy them Loodo birds,you'd be a Back Yard Club Flyer like most of us. And poor Lew after taking you by the hand all these years and helping you you blame getting Smoked in the one race on him,saying the birds came from his loft.Shows what kind of person you are.I bet if one of those birds would've won they'd be from your loft(seeking that Glory).Gotta run now I'm late for a Bingo game.
Forgot,everytime I put the Meter on your posts this is what I get:


----------



## Xueoo

Don't take these things personally. Got to be able to give and take, but, be "classy" when doing so.


----------



## bbcdon

Josepe said:


> I'm in.
> No thanks Warren,though I appreciate your offer.You're in Debt enough to your bank and investors.You need to get back up on your perch for a while,or fly over and visit Uncle Ludo.He wants to take a Cruise but is low on funds.He needs some more of your money(your bank's and investor's money).If it wasn't for Lew Burns mentoring you,and still does I imagine,and loans from your bank to buy them Loodo birds,you'd be a Back Yard Club Flyer like most of us. And poor Lew after taking you by the hand all these years and helping you you blame getting Smoked in the one race on him,saying the birds came from his loft.Shows what kind of person you are.I bet if one of those birds would've won they'd be from your loft(seeking that Glory).Gotta run now I'm late for a Bingo game.
> Forgot,everytime I put the Meter on your posts this is what I get:


He He He!!!


----------



## rpalmer

Xueoo said:


> Don't take these things personally. Got to be able to give and take, but, be "classy" when doing so.


You are speaking to Warren correct?


----------



## triple7loft

No thats a shot across the bow 



Josepe said:


> I'm in.
> No thanks Warren,though I appreciate your offer.You're in Debt enough to your bank and investors.You need to get back up on your perch for a while,or fly over and visit Uncle Ludo.He wants to take a Cruise but is low on funds.He needs some more of your money(your bank's and investor's money).If it wasn't for Lew Burns mentoring you,and still does I imagine,and loans from your bank to buy them Loodo birds,you'd be a Back Yard Club Flyer like most of us. And poor Lew after taking you by the hand all these years and helping you you blame getting Smoked in the one race on him,saying the birds came from his loft.Shows what kind of person you are.I bet if one of those birds would've won they'd be from your loft(seeking that Glory).Gotta run now I'm late for a Bingo game.
> Forgot,everytime I put the Meter on your posts this is what I get:


----------



## Xueoo

rpalmer said:


> You are speaking to Warren correct?


To everybody. We all take shots, some deeper than others, but it should still be in the context of competition and good ole jabbing.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Josepe said:


> I'm in.
> *No thanks Warren,though I appreciate your offer.........*


That's what I thought. The stated obstacle you posted was not really an obstacle after all, now was it ? Surprised you managed to summon up the courage to sign up for the 2013 Classic. Of course, signing up, and showing up, are two different things.


----------



## conditionfreak

There really is only one way to show who is at the top in 2013? We already know who was top dog in 2010. 2011 and 2012. I am talking about the Pigeon Talk Classic. Not about some other one loft event, club race, or combine race.

I am talking about THIS competition.

Send your BEST and prove they are better.

Or forever hold your peace. Bragging is supposed to be after you have won. Talking smack can occur before, during or after. But personal attacks before, during or after, are just personal attacks. They are evidence of nothing except personality conflicts. Which have no bearing in a pigeon race or the competence of your pigeons. Insults mean absolutely squat. Prove your birds against the others.

Let's get a winner, and then the bragging can begin. But personal attacks should be toned way down.

I missed any bragging from SouthTownRacer, the reigning champion. I thought he should have done at least a little. But personalities differ and it just is not in some to brag. Others...., well, let me just say that others are real good at bragging.

This is supposed to be fun y'all. I now wish I would have entered. I thought it would be a nice gesture to let someone who missed out last year, get into it.

But now, I think I should have entered and kicked some royal butt, old school style. My bad.

I will do it next year for sure. I am hoping someone up north hosts the 2014 event. My birds do better in cooler weather. But....wherever it is held. I will squeak out a victory. And eat a whole lot of ice cream. 

Time is flying by so fast, the 2014 event will be here before we know it.

To put the above in a short sweet way.

Let your birds do the talking. If you missed out this year, there is always next year.


----------



## Josepe

Agreed Walt.The race will be what it'll be and the best bird will win.And also agreed let the birds do the talking.


----------



## ejb3810

I agree with Condition Freak, wholeheartedly. I do like that meter devise, but don't think it should be directed at any individual other than a politician or bureaucrat. There is one in particular in Washington D.C. that I would like to send it to.


----------



## West

ejb3810 said:


> I agree with Condition Freak, wholeheartedly. I do like that meter devise, but don't think it should be directed at any individual other than a politician or bureaucrat. There is one in particular in Washington D.C. that I would like to send it to.


Are his initials BO?


----------



## West

conditionfreak said:


> There really is only one way to show who is at the top in 2013? We already know who was top dog in 2010. 2011 and 2012. I am talking about the Pigeon Talk Classic. Not about some other one loft event, club race, or combine race.
> 
> I am talking about THIS competition.
> 
> Send your BEST and prove they are better.
> 
> Or forever hold your peace. Bragging is supposed to be after you have won. Talking smack can occur before, during or after. But personal attacks before, during or after, are just personal attacks. They are evidence of nothing except personality conflicts. Which have no bearing in a pigeon race or the competence of your pigeons. Insults mean absolutely squat. Prove your birds against the others.
> 
> Let's get a winner, and then the bragging can begin. But personal attacks should be toned way down.
> 
> I missed any bragging from SouthTownRacer, the reigning champion. I thought he should have done at least a little. But personalities differ and it just is not in some to brag. Others...., well, let me just say that others are real good at bragging.
> 
> This is supposed to be fun y'all. I now wish I would have entered. I thought it would be a nice gesture to let someone who missed out last year, get into it.
> 
> But now, I think I should have entered and kicked some royal butt, old school style. My bad.
> 
> I will do it next year for sure. I am hoping someone up north hosts the 2014 event. My birds do better in cooler weather. But....wherever it is held. I will squeak out a victory. And eat a whole lot of ice cream.
> 
> Time is flying by so fast, the 2014 event will be here before we know it.
> 
> To put the above in a short sweet way.
> 
> Let your birds do the talking. If you missed out this year, there is always next year.


I don't know why a slot wasn't held for you since you hosted last year. If you bowed out to let someone else have a shot that's ridiculous because it really didn't fill up that quickly.


----------



## bbcdon

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That's what I thought. The stated obstacle you posted was not really an obstacle after all, now was it ? Surprised you managed to summon up the courage to sign up for the 2013 Classic. Of course, signing up, and showing up, are two different things.


Isn't the *"SALTY ONE*" the one who changes or shuts down a thread if he deems that it is not going the right way??? Or maybe because it does not agree with his idealogy?


----------



## ejb3810

As relates to inquiry about initials. I don't want to get too specific regarding political issues on this forum, but I am retired from a profession that exposed me to many con artists of various skill levels. As a result, I can spot a con man with little difficulty, which most people can not apparently.


----------



## bbcdon

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That's what I thought. The stated obstacle you posted was not really an obstacle after all, now was it ? Surprised you managed to summon up the courage to sign up for the 2013 Classic. Of course, signing up, and showing up, are two different things.


Josepe, don't let the *"SALTY ONE"* get under your skin. I just went to the Winners Cup site, and he was *79th* out of 87 for team points!!!


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> As relates to inquiry about initials. I don't want to get too specific regarding political issues on this forum, but I am retired from a profession that exposed me to many con artists of various skill levels. As a result, I can spot a con man with little difficulty, which most people can not apparently.


Why don't you share with the rest of us the conclusion you have drawn!!!


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> I agree with Condition Freak, wholeheartedly. I do like that meter devise, but don't think it should be directed at any individual other than a politician or bureaucrat. There is one in particular in Washington D.C. that I would like to send it to.


Send it, or are you afraid the Secret Service will be knocking on your door!!!


----------



## ejb3810

Don't think for a minute that it could not happen!!


----------



## West

ejb3810 said:


> As relates to inquiry about initials. I don't want to get too specific regarding political issues on this forum, but I am retired from a profession that exposed me to many con artists of various skill levels. As a result, I can spot a con man with little difficulty, which most people can not apparently.


I think we are of like mind.


----------



## Josepe

bbcdon,
He doesn't get under my skin, I can hang in with the best of them in a Game Of Wits.


----------



## bbcdon

Josepe said:


> bbcdon,
> He doesn't get under my skin, I can hang in with the best of them in a Game Of Wits.


If you consider the *"SALTY ONE"*'s comments as wit, you and I are different sides of the fence, but so be it.


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> Don't think for a minute that it could not happen!!


The last time I checked, this is still the USA, or maybe not!!!


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> As relates to inquiry about initials. I don't want to get too specific regarding political issues on this forum, but I am retired from a profession that exposed me to many con artists of various skill levels. As a result, I can spot a con man with little difficulty, which most people can not apparently.


Don't take this personally, but does it take a con to spot a con?


----------



## Josepe

Shoudl've said a game of Words.


----------



## ejb3810

Bbcdon: In person you are probably a nice guy with not enough to keep himself entertained?


----------



## conditionfreak

If there was just some way we could find out who has the better racing pigeons.

hmmmm....let's think about this.

Any ideas out there?

I know. Maybe we could have like a contest. Whereupon each of us sends two young birds to just one person, and that one person finishes raising those young birds. Then trains them and lets them compete against one another. We could make it super cheap to enter, so that no one has a built in excuse for not "putting up". We could call it something like, a "one loft race". Or something similiar to that.

We could even give a trophy and a small amount of prize winnings to the winner. Then that winner would have every right to brag away and talk trash, until the following year. When we could do it again. While the rest of us sulked and just "took it", until our fortunes changed the following year. It could be an annual event.

Naw. That will never work. Anyone else got any ideas? How can we determine who of us, has the better racing pigeon breeders on our property right now? I just can't seem to come up with a good way to do it.

Maybe we could just talk our way into the winners circle.

Have you ever noticed how no female members here, ever get into an argument about who has the better racing pigeons. I think I have figured out why not.

Chemistry.



testosterone
tes·tos·ter·one 
noun 
1. Biochemistry . secreted by the testes.


----------



## rpalmer

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> That's what I thought. The stated obstacle you posted was not really an obstacle after all, now was it ? Surprised you managed to summon up the courage to sign up for the 2013 Classic. Of course, signing up, and showing up, are two different things.


Warren why don't you take some of your mad money and enter the Mercedes Classic??? Or don't you want to hurt all the other contestants feelings? Too small time for you??


----------



## MH Flyer

conditionfreak. Send them .I'll take care of raising them. Just tell me distance .


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nice. 





conditionfreak said:


> If there was just some way we could find out who has the better racing pigeons.
> 
> hmmmm....let's think about this.
> 
> Any ideas out there?
> 
> I know. Maybe we could have like a contest. Whereupon each of us sends two young birds to just one person, and that one person finishes raising those young birds. Then trains them and lets them compete against one another. We could make it super cheap to enter, so that no one has a built in excuse for not "putting up". We could call it something like, a "one loft race". Or something similiar to that.
> 
> We could even give a trophy and a small amount of prize winnings to the winner. Then that winner would have every right to brag away and talk trash, until the following year. When we could do it again. While the rest of us sulked and just "took it", until our fortunes changed the following year. It could be an annual event.
> 
> Naw. That will never work. Anyone else got any ideas? How can we determine who of us, has the better racing pigeon breeders on our property right now? I just can't seem to come up with a good way to do it.
> 
> Maybe we could just talk our way into the winners circle.
> 
> Have you ever noticed how no female members here, ever get into an argument about who has the better racing pigeons. I think I have figured out why not.
> 
> Chemistry.
> 
> 
> 
> testosterone
> tes·tos·ter·one
> noun
> 1. Biochemistry . secreted by the testes.


----------



## raftree3

I started to comment on the nature of competitive, grouchy old men. Then realizing that I am one thought better of it. Give each other a rest.


----------



## West

I'm enjoying this, but I'm young and dumb.  I just wish all parties involved would have entered the 2013 PTC so we could have some real fun.


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> Bbcdon: In person you are probably a nice guy with not enough to keep himself entertained?


Sorry to disappoint you, but this is not for entertainment. I am just giving back what the *"SALTY ONE"* has been dishing out for a very long time!!!


----------



## bbcdon

Condition, there is no need to implement your plan. Just ask the *"SALTY ONE"* who has the best birds! I am sure he will be happy to tell everyone!!!


----------



## ejb3810

Bbcdon: I am not sure if I like being called a con man. My older brother is a retired truck driver with a salty personality and dramatically different political views than I, and even he has not called me that. Come to think about it that would be mild language for him.
A little different subject is your birds, loft and Oasis. They are all looking fantastic.
I too have acquired breeders from David Clausing in the past. He is a very nice man and the offspring from his stock has done very well for me.


----------



## triple7loft

So this is what I get to look forward to when I get older 

de·men·tia (d-mnsh)
n.
1. Deterioration of intellectual faculties, such as memory, concentration, and judgment, resulting from an organic disease or a disorder of the brain. It is sometimes accompanied by emotional disturbance and personality changes.
2. Madness; insanity.


----------



## bbcdon

ejb3810 said:


> Bbcdon: I am not sure if I like being called a con man. My older brother is a retired truck driver with a salty personality and dramatically different political views than I, and even he has not called me that. Come to think about it that would be mild language for him.
> A little different subject is your birds, loft and Oasis. They are all looking fantastic.
> I too have acquired breeders from David Clausing in the past. He is a very nice man and the offspring from his stock has done very well for me.


My intention was not to offend you, but to add a little humor to your statement.


----------



## bbcdon

triple7loft said:


> So this is what I get to look forward to when I get older
> 
> de·men·tia (d-mnsh)
> n.
> 1. Deterioration of intellectual faculties, such as memory, concentration, and judgment, resulting from an organic disease or a disorder of the brain. It is sometimes accompanied by emotional disturbance and personality changes.
> 2. Madness; insanity.


Sounds to me like you have doing some internet surfing on the medical sites!


----------



## Xueoo

Let's move all the Sht... talking to the One Loft thread. Keep this one related to the PT race only.


----------



## Josepe

If it's On,I agree with Xueeo about sending the extra prize pool to Walt(Conditionfreak) to hold if he accepts the responsibilty?Nomad will probably have enough on his hands.I'll have to skip a couple of Bingo games but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Xueoo

We can do a list of who wants in when the birds are sent. Keep it in mind.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Still a long shot for me. Im still at the buttom reserve list.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Glad to just see everybody is getting along.

I would rather not deal with the extra stuff but if necessary I am available and paypal makes easy paying no money orders but I would really like a gallon of Chocolate Chip


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Glad to just see everybody is getting along.
> 
> I would rather not deal with the extra stuff but if necessary I am available and paypal makes easy paying no money orders but I would really like a gallon of Chocolate Chip


Nomad 
When is the money deadline? Too lazy to muddle through the posts. Also how much.


----------



## triple7loft

3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 
7) Half of Fees will be due by December 30th with balance Due with Birds(same week)






hillfamilyloft said:


> Nomad
> When is the money deadline? Too lazy to muddle through the posts. Also how much.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Nomad
> When is the money deadline? Too lazy to muddle through the posts. Also how much.


dec 30th half or whole or you lose perches!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad I think you should let them pay in January, some of the younger members may not have the extra cash. You wouldn't want them to have to scimp on a Christmas present. just some thing to think about.
Dave


----------



## fadedracer

people should get kicked...so i can have a spot


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) gogo 10131
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) napcino05 *1 perch*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1)dogging 99
2) nascarwc88
3) faderacer
4) ceee0237
5) pigeon is fun
6) gd01
7) xaivang
8) 
9)
10)


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*19 days countdown*

Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have 7 days to pay up


----------



## pigeon is fun

Im getting closer. 5th place reserve list spot. Its getting there.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*18 days countdown*

Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have 7 days to pay up


----------



## Josepe

17 after today.Hope I win at Bingo tonight.


----------



## triple7loft

Now that is funny 



Josepe said:


> 17 after today.Hope I win at Bingo tonight.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*dogging 99 you are in*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe
12) ejb3810
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) napcino05 *1 perch*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1) nascarwc88
2) faderacer
3) ceee0237
4) pigeon is fun
5) gd01
6) xaivang
7) 
8) 
9)
10)

Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have 7 days to pay up


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am waiting until after the 21st because if the world comes to an end I bet Nomad will not give us a refund.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*^^ Like! ^^*


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> I am waiting until after the 21st because if the world comes to an end I bet Nomad will not give us a refund.


Your right I will be chilling in my shelter trying come up with a plan on how to withdraw the money Lol (what day so I can withdraw early)


----------



## NZ Pigeon

HmoobH8wj said:


> *^^ Like! ^^*


and facebook is officially making its way into other threads and everyday life. Before facebook who would have used the term " like "


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Acceptance*

2) Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 2) Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!!


Only 2 birds, when do you want the rest of them befor or after those dates. LOL
Dave


----------



## drifter

Over half the people who reserved perches have not sent in their fees. Come on folks you only have to send half of the perch fee now, don't be a drop-out. The remainder can be paid when you send in your birds.


----------



## Josepe

Don't get excited man there's still 13 days left.He got mine yesterday but hasn't updated the list,which I'm sure there'll be others paid when he updates it.Those who don't make the deadline their slots will be filled by the reserves.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

waiting until after the 21st. if the world comes to an end I dont think Nomad will not give us a refund.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj
15) maryofexter
16) timber
17) kastle loft
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle
31) ward13v
32) napcino05 *1 perch*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1) nascarwc88
2) faderacer
3) ceee0237
4) pigeon is fun
5) gd01
6) xaivang
7) 
8) 
9)
10)


Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have 7 days to pay up
__________________
North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club -Member


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> Only 2 birds, when do you want the rest of them befor or after those dates. LOL
> Dave


Funny but whose 2 birds????


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sorry I was just havin a little fun.

Just a thought you only want 82 birds, but you will lose 2 or 3 settling or to young bird sickness, some one will send birds that are too old. So after every body is paid and has their entry you should have some kind of contest and let one of the reserves send 2 more birds to fill the gap. JMO
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

@ work so later i will update those who have. Paid


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho-2pd
6) thelaw818
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr
14) hmoob8wj-2pd
15) maryofexter
16) timber-2pd
17) kastle loft-2pd
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99-2pd
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle-2pd
31) ward13v
32) napcino05 *1 perch*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1) nascarwc88
2) faderacer
3) ceee0237
4) pigeon is fun
5) gd01
6) xaivang
7) 
8) 
9)
10)


Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have 7 days to pay up


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33 2) southtowne 3) dvtlegend-2pd 4) seajamesloft 5) loonecho-2pd 6) thelaw818 7) west-1/2pd 8) derrick206-2pd 9) grifter-1/2pd 10) markp1969-2pd 11) josepe-1/2pd 12) ejb3810-2pd 13) soundmajorr 14) hmoob8wj-2pd 15) maryofexter 16) timber-2pd 17) kastle loft-2pd 18) italianbird101-2pd 19) youngbird-2pd 20) hilltopper1961-2pd 21) mh flyer 22) tylerbro 23) swagg 24) dogging 99-2pd 25) kwikirish 26) imorales-2pd 27) rafttree-2pd 28) pande45099-2pd 29) jboy1 30) flapdoodle-2pd 31) ward13v 32) napcino05 *1 perch* 33) triple7loft-1/2pd 34) giligit 35) southwing 36) hillfamilyloft 38) birdkeeper 39) blongboy-1/2pd 40) grunt45 41) xueoo-2pd

RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATINGSPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES -----------------

1) nascarwc88 2) faderacer 3) ceee0237 4) pigeon is fun 5) gd01 6) xaivang 7) rpalmer 8) conditionfreak 9) 10)

Just so no issues jan 1st all unclaimed perches go up for grabs to reserves that are on list by dec 30th(send me pm to put you on) after that perches that were lost can be reclaimed if not filled up starting the 8th of jan because reserves will have7 days to pay up __________________


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad Lofts how is the weather down there during summer and fall? you guys get hit hard by rain or any hurricane; tornado; Hail?


----------



## Josepe

Georgia-probably Hot


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho-2pd
6) thelaw818-2pd
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr-2pd
14) hmoob8wj-2pd
15) maryofexter
16) timber-2pd
17) kastle loft-2pd
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99-2pd
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1
30) flapdoodle-2pd
31) ward13v-2pd
32) napcino05 
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing-2pd 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd


RESERVES ONCE YOU RECIEVE PM STATING SPOT IS OPEN YOU HAVE 7 DAYS TO RESPOND AND SEND A PAYMENT OR WE MOVE TO THE NEXT YOU WILL ONLY GET SPACE AVAILABLE SO IF ITS ONLY ONE PERCH THEN THATS ALL YOU GET.

RESERVES
-----------------

1) nascarwc88
2) faderacer
3) ceee0237
4) pigeon is fun
5) gd01
6) xaivang
7) rpalmer
8) conditionfreak
9) bhymer
10)


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> Nomad Lofts how is the weather down there during summer and fall? you guys get hit hard by rain or any hurricane; tornado; Hail?


Average southern weather humid hot and rain every 3 to 4 days but the weather has not been that way no hurricaines just the end parts every now and then


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Average southern weather humid hot and r*ain every 3 to 4 days* but the weather has not been that way no hurricaines just the end parts every now and then


WOW... really? no flood?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am today closing off perch reservations and since we have 50 people that want to participate I am allowing 100 perches so if you are a reserve now please respond to pm this will not be an issue I hope to anybody but this is for fun sonobody is locked out I may even take in consideration any late pm today but after that its a rap. also If payment is not made( 1/2 or whole 16.00 or 32.00) then those perches will be lost. so no money by Jan 8th (jan 10th) no Fly


OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho-2pd
6) thelaw818-2pd
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr-2pd
14) hmoob8wj-2pd
15) maryofexter
16) timber-2pd
17) kastle loft-2pd
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99-2pd
25) kwikirish
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1-2pd
30) flapdoodle-2pd
31) ward13v-2pd
32) napcino05 
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing-2pd 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd
42) nascarwc88
43) faderacer
44) ceee0237
45) pigeon is fun
46) gd01
47) xaivang
48)rpalmer
49) conditionfreak
50) bhymer


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Happy new Year Please read post before this one very important


----------



## V-John

Did you receive the payment for kwikirish/v-john?
I sent payment via paypal a couple hours ago


----------



## xaivang

Ok so for the people that made it on the list do we just wait till we get a pm to do payment


----------



## rpalmer

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Happy new Year Please read post before this one very important


Can I send you the $32.00 for two perches via PayPal?


----------



## ejb3810

Happy New Year to all pigeon talk members. May the new year be filled with happiness, prosperity, good health and winning 1st prize in all your races. Except PT Classic as only one of us can win that, and I prefer that it be my bird.


----------



## jboy1

Happy New Year to You, But you will have to beat my ludos. lol


----------



## Southwing

Happy New Year!! with trapping season over i'm hoping to start building my small loft and join a club again.


----------



## italianbird101

Happy New Year To All


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I am today closing off perch reservations and since we have 50 people that want to participate I am allowing 100 perches so if you are a reserve now please respond to pm this will not be an issue I hope to anybody but this is for fun sonobody is locked out I may even take in consideration any late pm today but after that its a rap. also If payment is not made( 1/2 or whole 16.00 or 32.00) then those perches will be lost. so no money by Jan 8th (jan 10th) no Fly


Okay. I have sent $32.00 to the PayPal account I had for you, previously (from last years Pigeon Talk Classic). I hope that is the account you wanted it sent to.

I used the "personal" method, so there are no fees deducted by PayPal. You will get the full 32.00.

I hope I was supposed to send the money, because, frankly. I can not understand your statement above. Use some periods and spaces once in awhile. 

I will PM this info. That "seems" to be what you wanted, but I am not sure. You also might want to publish your PayPal account info again, as looking through this entire thread for it, is tiresome.

I will send my winner, er, ah,.... I mean,.... my entries, during the "window" of time specified. (If I can find it in this thread).


----------



## Josepe

The statement is definately Confusing.When I sent my fee to the account he PM'd me it went to another account(for his business).He said he has 3 different pay pal acounts.
I'm hoping with running his business and all he's going to be able to pull this race off,and also be able to give Timely updates.
Glad you made it in Walt,you deserve to fly this one.But I beleive the Winner will be coming from Md.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nomad
Could you resent the payment paypal info. I am waiting until payday the 4th since you extended the date to the 8th. Seem that some are confused on where to send payment.


----------



## conditionfreak

Josepe said:


> I beleive the Winner will be coming from Md.


Anything is "possible".

But that is about it. "Possible".

The winner coming from Ohio is "probable". Or, if you prefer. "Likely".

Ha Ha.

Seriously though. My entries will be experimental in nature (aren't they all). I am going to send a Ludo line x Jan Ardyn, black cross, with one white flight on one wing. I am also going to send a red check Sion, out of two I obtained from SkyLake Sions.

You may ask how I know what I am sending, since they are not even laid yet. But trust me. I know.

I am taking a gamble though. Sending two long distance type birds. I just want to see how they do against the sprinters and mid-distance birds most of y'all are sending. It will be interesting. Mine should make it to the end of the season. A lot of sprinters probably will not.

Perserverance.

Ha Ha. Just looking out my window at my breeding loft aviary. There is a hawk sitting high in a tree above it. The tree is bare, due to winter. I jhave binoculars in my hand. The hawk has its head cocked towards my aviary, just waiting for someone (like me) to make a mistake.

Not today my friend. Not today.


----------



## ejb3810

I imagine it is quite tempting to send a one gun greeting salute is its direction!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

xaivang said:


> Ok so for the people that made it on the list do we just wait till we get a pm to do payment


I sent payment information out to you check


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Tonight i will pm information for payment again


----------



## raftree3

Is March 18th still the date you'd like to start getting birds?


----------



## Josepe

I haven't seen anything where the acceptence dates has changed,and don't know why they would.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Update!!!!!!*

Money is due before jan 8th 1/2 is okay balance in form of money order with birds inside envelope inside box.

Please send 1st payment by Paypal if you have an account as a gift so no money will be deducted to

[email protected]

or moneyorder by mail with confirmation but not sign

Birds and Money orders to

Damon M. Sylve 2379 Country Club Dr. Atlanta Ga 30311 678-789-8810 [email protected]


OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33-2pd
2) southtowne 
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft
5) loonecho-2pd
6) thelaw818-2pd
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr-2pd
14) hmoob8wj-2pd
15) maryofexter
16) timber-2pd
17) kastle loft-2pd
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
22) tylerbro
23) swagg
24) dogging 99-2pd
25) kwikirish-1/2pd
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1-2pd
30) flapdoodle-2pd
31) ward13v-2pd
32) napcino05 
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
34) giligit
35) southwing-2pd 
36) hillfamilyloft
38) birdkeeper-2pd
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45
41) xueoo-2pd
42) nascarwc88
43) faderacer
44) ceee0237
45) pigeon is fun
46) gd01
47) xaivang
48)rpalmer
49) conditionfreak-2pd
50) bhymer
__________________
North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club -Member


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

raftree3 said:


> Is March 18th still the date you'd like to start getting birds?


yes see first post


----------



## pigeon is fun

the deadline!!!


----------



## drifter

Check page one, all the info. you need is there.


----------



## xaivang

is there going to be a reminder sent out to use towards march to remind us to ship the birds or no... i


----------



## pigeon is fun

grifter said:


> Check page one, all the info. you need is there.


Im just trying to remind the people about the deadline. I know the info.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Please check for mistakes*

I have a few people that are sending in the mail so this will change only once after this Thanks for your cooperation every thing is going good thus far.


OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33-2pd
2) southtowne-2pd
3) dvtlegend-2pd
4) seajamesloft-2pd
5) loonecho-2pd
6) thelaw818-2pd
7) west-1/2pd
8) derrick206-2pd
9) grifter-1/2pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd
12) ejb3810-2pd
13) soundmajorr-2pd
14) hmoob8wj-2pd
15) maryofexter-2pd
16) timber-2pd
17) kastle loft-2pd
18) italianbird101-2pd
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
*22) tylerbro
23) swagg*
24) dogging 99-2pd
25) kwikirish-1/2pd
26) imorales-2pd
27) rafttree-2pd
28) pande45099-2pd
29) jboy1-2pd
30) flapdoodle-2pd
31) ward13v-2pd
32) napcino05 
33) triple7loft-1/2pd
*34) giligit*
35) southwing-2pd 
36) hillfamilyloft-2pd
38) birdkeeper-2pd
39) blongboy-1/2pd
40) grunt45-1/2pd
41) xueoo-2pd
*42) nascarwc88*
43) faderacer-2pd
*44) ceee0237*
45) pigeon is fun-2pd
*46) gd01*
47) xaivang-2pd
48)rpalmer
49) conditionfreak-2pd
50) bhymer-2pd


----------



## NZ Pigeon

xaivang said:


> is there going to be a reminder sent out to use towards march to remind us to ship the birds or no... i


Put it on a calendar, I sure would not need reminding, I would be anxious for the day to arrive.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Important*

check final list it has been updated if your name is in bold you will not fly 2013 pt classic


----------



## Josepe

Looks like a Wrap.I think everyone has had a fair chance to enter with a two month window of time.


----------



## conditionfreak

So, 88 birds entered? I don't see anyone that just entered one bird. But can't really tell with the 1/2 paid designation on some.

88 sounds like a big number. I don't believe we have ever had that many entered into a PTC event.

Nomad Loft, are you going to enter any birds of your own in this event?


----------



## Josepe

I wouldn't think he would be able to being the host of the event?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Josepe said:


> I wouldn't think he would be able to being the host of the event?


I think both of the last hosts raced birds in the race. They did id the birds prior to the start of racing.


----------



## conditionfreak

Josepe said:


> I wouldn't think he would be able to being the host of the event?


The first two years of this event, Flapdoodle the host, entered birds. He did not win.

Last year hosting this event, I entered two birds. I lost them both way before the big race.

I didn't see a problem with those entries by Flapdoodle and by me. But this year is different I guess. Since prize money has entered into the equation. Although there was a prize "bird" donated by Don Campbell last year, and that bird was surely worth more than one hundred dollars.

So....as an entrant, I would not have any problem with Nomad Loft entering a pair of birds of his own. After all. Would we send him our precious little feathered ones if we didn't trust him? I would not. But I would totally understand if others did not think it would be "right".

It IS supposed to be about fun. But whatever Nomad wants to do, is fine by me. It would just be another two birds eating dust from my rockets.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I have no problem with it. $100, I do not think its worth cheating over. If everyone has a problem make him exempt for the cash but not the bragging rights.


----------



## Josepe

Forgot about the other hosts flying.Fine with me then.


----------



## Crazy Pete

It's a lousy $100 bucks I really don't think he would cheat just to win. I stayed out this year so people that didn't get a chance in the past would get in, If I were in this event I wouldn't care if he had birds or if he won.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am not in it for the money, I want the trophy. May place a side bet. I already bet my birds.


----------



## loonecho

I have no problem with Nomad entering birds. As with others, the bragging rights would mean more to me than the prize money. He has a lot of work, worry and responsibility ahead of him. If he has birds of his own good enough to beat good birds from all over the country, so be it.

Jim


----------



## triple7loft

Randy,
Thats what I am talking about !!!!!!
Hope to be home soon and see if I have some eggs..



hillfamilyloft said:


> I am not in it for the money, I want the trophy. May place a side bet. I already bet my birds.


----------



## triple7loft

Who ever wins the 100.00 that will just cover the entry plus the shipping to him..
Maybe after the 300 if his club flies a 400 we can have a grudge match with a little pooling 



hillfamilyloft said:


> I have no problem with it. $100, I do not think its worth cheating over. If everyone has a problem make him exempt for the cash but not the bragging rights.


----------



## ejb3810

From my perspective, put a couple birds in it Nomad. It will only make it a little more interesting for you perhaps, and if you had wanted the extra $100 I don't believe you would have proposed it as prize money.


----------



## Josepe

Fine with me.Didn't mean to come off the wrong way.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. Nomad Loft hasn't even expressed a desire to enter. I don't think he wants to, from his tone. I should have kept my big mouth shut. Ha Ha.


----------



## Xueoo

We'll talk money when the birds are all in the loft...

My pair is already peeping and should hatch when i get home today. Too early. The backup pair was mated yesterday. Hopefully it's not too soon. This is a better pair for the 300 anyways.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Mine will go together in a week or two. Shooting for the 1st of Feb. Too stink in cold right now. Starting Tomorrow, I do not think we break freezing until next Wed when it hits about 40.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I will start pre-mating pairs that have not been together.


----------



## conditionfreak

Paired up my birds today. Perhaps a little early, but I think it will work out alright. I only put together five pairs, and one of those is a mostly infertile cock bird. He produced one baby in four years. Gonna try again. Different hen, again.


----------



## dvtlegend

Nomad, how good are you at settling birds. I ask because I would prefer sending you a bird that is a month or two old. This way I can get a better choice on which bird to send you. If you think that it will be to hard for you to settle I can send some younger ones but prefer to send two that are older. PM me if you dont want to respond on the chat


----------



## loonecho

Just moved 3 cocks to the breeding loft today. Going to give them a week or so to settle in and claim their boxes and then introduce them to their girlfriends.
Supposed to be nearly 20 below zero here in northern Minnesota next week. It takes a little luck and some close management to raise young birds this time of year up here.

Jim


----------



## jboy1

Is Nomad still around?


----------



## V-John

jboy1 said:


> Is Nomad still around?


Good question.


----------



## conditionfreak

If I understood a statement Nomad Loft stated awhile back. He is only going be on here (update this thread), one day a week. I believe it was Mondays. But I am not positive about that "Monday" part.

He is difinitely not a daily visitor here.

Which will still work okay. Just not going to be as fun.


----------



## Xueoo

Once the season gets going I'm sure he'll be on.


----------



## Josepe

Hopefully so.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Is Nomad still around?


YES YES YES JUST PM ME WHY DOUBT JUST BUSY SO I CAN BE LESS BUSY LOL!!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> If I understood a statement Nomad Loft stated awhile back. He is only going be on here (update this thread), one day a week. I believe it was Mondays. But I am not positive about that "Monday" part.
> 
> He is difinitely not a daily visitor here.
> 
> Which will still work okay. Just not going to be as fun.


had to take caps off lately I havve been working alot and THA FALCONS ARE IN THE NFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME 

I will try to visit daily usally I get an email when someone responds to a thread have not gotten one so just thought no one was commenting on thread


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think both of the last hosts raced birds in the race. They did id the birds prior to the start of racing.


I will identify birds beforehand and they will be same age as everyone elses also please no older birds


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dvtlegend said:


> Nomad, how good are you at settling birds. I ask because I would prefer sending you a bird that is a month or two old. This way I can get a better choice on which bird to send you. If you think that it will be to hard for you to settle I can send some younger ones but prefer to send two that are older. PM me if you dont want to respond on the chat


look at my last reply


----------



## drifter

Well, they're suppose to have a 2013 band and be 30 -45 days old.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Well, they're suppose to have a 2013 band and be 30 -45 days old.


yes I guess he might want to send a december/january hatch then we talking over the 60 days


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

*Age of birds on arrival*

I forget who it is, but he loft flies the birds first, then they are sent through quarantine, and then eventually they end up in the famous South African one loft race. I would therefore suspect the bird is several months old before arriving.

Most One loft events that I am aware of, do not have any rules regarding the age of any bird sent. The risk is born by the breeder, as one would think the older the bird is, the more likely the bird could get lost on settling.


----------



## dvtlegend

I do prefer sending an older bird, as for training etc before hand it is winter here and will be hawk bait if I tried to settle or even loft train. I just like to choose a bird that has come to form then send a young bird and hope it comes out being what I would like in a bird. I did also stated in my post that if you couldn't or wouldn't take older birds I can send those of age preference.


----------



## First To Hatch

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I forget who it is, but he loft flies the birds first, then they are sent through quarantine, and then eventually they end up in the famous South African one loft race. I would therefore suspect the bird is several months old before arriving.
> 
> Most One loft events that I am aware of, do not have any rules regarding the age of any bird sent. The risk is born by the breeder, as one would think the older the bird is, the more likely the bird could get lost on settling.


Well, when you have 7,000 pigeons and you let out a few older ones its probably easier to settle-re-home them with 7,000 pigeons then 60.


----------



## Pigeon0446

First To Hatch said:


> Well, when you have 7,000 pigeons and you let out a few older ones its probably easier to settle-re-home them with 7,000 pigeons then 60.





SmithFamilyLoft said:


> I forget who it is, but he loft flies the birds first, then they are sent through quarantine, and then eventually they end up in the famous South African one loft race. I would therefore suspect the bird is several months old before arriving.
> 
> Most One loft events that I am aware of, do not have any rules regarding the age of any bird sent. The risk is born by the breeder, as one would think the older the bird is, the more likely the bird could get lost on settling.


I know of a guy who trains them out to 60 miles b4 he sends them to South Africa or atleast thats his stroy. But like Hatch said it's probly alot easier to stick and old bird when you've got 7,000 birds hanging around the loft.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Started the pairings for PT entries. Hoping to lay eggs first week of february.


----------



## Xueoo

Xueoo said:


> We'll talk money when the birds are all in the loft...
> 
> My pair is already peeping and should hatch when i get home today. Too early.* The backup pair was mated yesterday*. Hopefully it's not too soon. This is a better pair for the 300 anyways.


Well, the backup pair laid the first egg today. Still earlier than I would like. But, age-wise, it should only be some 40+ days old when acceptance date come around. I have another pair paired so maybe they'll hatch at a better date.


----------



## Josepe

Won't even be pairing mine until Feb.14th.Two of the pairs will be breeding in the Golden Egg Palace.I'll send one from each pair.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*50 days*

50 days till I get to see your little ones!!!!! after the 18th of march you do have about 45 days till the 30th of april cut off day.


----------



## soundmajorr

I have 7 babies in the nest. 5 will weened next week. I have 13 more eggs in the nest. 2 of those eggs are 2nd round eggs. I got started earlier this year. Can't wait for this year in my club and the pt classic. I have my birds picked out that will be going to this race.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Most of my birds are mated and building nests, to bad I opted to stay out of this years event.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Cleaned lofts and moved cock birds around today getting them settled in. I will put the pairs together next weekend.We are coming out of our cold spell. I think we went a month solid below freezing. Today was 50 and nice. I will have 5 first time cock breeders this year. Getting them settled into their sections. I will have two sections of 7 pairs and two sections of 3 pairs, for a total of 20 pairs.


----------



## xaivang

just in case i dont see it is there a address here so that we know where to send the birds too... please help guys and thanks


----------



## HmoobH8wj

xaivang said:


> just in case i dont see it is there a address here so that we know where to send the birds too... please help guys and thanks


Damon M. Sylve 
2379 Country Club Dr. 
Atlanta Ga 30311 

678-789-8810 [email protected]


----------



## xaivang

thanks HmoobH8wj for the help


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

The countdown continues


----------



## Josepe

You're sure your loft will handle all the PT birds comfortably plus your own birds?


----------



## loonecho

Just got my first eggs yesterday. Had to bring the "first eggs" in until the seconds are layed as it is still getting below zero here at night. Gotta watch things closely in this climate.

Jim


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> You're sure your loft will handle all the PT birds comfortably plus your own birds?


yes it will do the job


----------



## drifter

After you receive all of the PT Classic birds will you be posting pictures of them and your lofts?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> After you receive all of the PT Classic birds will you be posting pictures of them and your lofts?


Yes of course I will probably not every day but at least every week.


----------



## swagg

Nomad_Lofts said:


> yes it will do the job


How big did you say your loft was again?


----------



## Josepe

swaggy,
Did you make it in?


----------



## Skydancer Loft

swagg said:


> How big did you say your loft was again?


I had ask these questions before:

Nomad Loft:

Just a few questions:

1. Your loft size is* 20x10 *with 4 sections, correct? 

2. Is this your only loft? or do you have another one for your rollers and other racing pigeons you have. The reason I am asking is, in your other posts:

"Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb, other 16 rollers coming in 2 weeks"

I have 3 sections complete but need to finish 4th today hopefully. I have 8 birds with 17 on the way. I also have a few rollers with a few more also on the way."

so where are these birds, going to be kept?

One thing is, you DO NOT want too many, for the birds health.

3. Does the North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club have a shipping limit for their races?

Good Luck

____________________________________________________________________

Nomad"s reply was:

1) yes that is correct

2) yes my only loft

3) yes they do but I plan on talking to members about allowing these birds to race even if I might have to contribute a little xtra.

Well most of those birds are gone only 4 rollers left (hawks love them only 1 is original other 3 are decendants)

1 section is dedicated to breeders (right now my cocks enjoy bachelor hood)12
2 section hens (till breeding then empty)12/40+
3 section whites/rollers ( loft is in progress will be done before pt arrivals)empty14/40+
4 section oldbirds natural system 24
5 section supplies ( before pt will be empty adding another section)?? NOT SURE PERCHES OR NESTBOXES
5 4x10 sections with aviarys another 4x4

last year my youngbirds 2/sect caught the pox and only that section was sick no spread to dixie birds 3/sect 


Last year I had about 40yb's lost a few before training / 30yb's begin season / 15yb's after season complete


----------



## swagg

I see those answers are hard to come by. i suppose the PT Birds will fit if it has been modified into on open loft with no more walk ways or office spaces and all the other birds are gone. :/

Did he ever confirm that the PT classic birds will even be able to fly in any club races ?????


----------



## Xueoo

Don't worry about minute details. A guy wouldn't commit to taking in birds without having enough room or being able to fly.


----------



## swagg

Xueoo said:


> Don't worry about minute details. A guy wouldn't commit to taking in birds without having enough room or being able to fly.


Lol. you cant be serious right ???


----------



## rpalmer

Xueoo said:


> Don't worry about minute details. A guy wouldn't commit to taking in birds without having enough room or being able to fly.


20x10 sq/ft = 200 sq/ft. 2 square feet per bird required before overcrowding. 200 sq/ft./2 sq/ft per bird = 100 birds maximum.

So a loft that is 20x10 can hold 100 birds IF all the space is dedicated to the birds. No office. No feed room... no cock or hen sections. No breeder section.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

If you guys are that concerned about this and have birds in the race maybe you should have confirmed these details prior and established at that point if you were keen on your birds being in the loft or not, If not, Do not enter, If you guys are not in the race... then who cares, The guys that are are clearly comfortable sending them.


----------



## swagg

NZ Pigeon said:


> If you guys are that concerned about this and have birds in the race maybe you should have confirmed these details prior and established at that point if you were keen on your birds being in the loft or not, If not, Do not enter, If you guys are not in the race... then who cares, The guys that are are clearly comfortable sending them.


Again i call crap. 
First and for most one does not need to be in the race to make any comment on this or any other thread. that is a mute point. 
and second many promises were made "this will be done" "im working on this" "ill talk to these guys". Why cant these simply questions be answered? What is with all the smoke and mirrors ? 
Maybe there is a new flier entering this race that didnt think of these questions. Maybe there is someone out there the is payed but wont send birds without very simple answers.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Some people are just not happy if they can't rock the boat.
Dave


----------



## Southwing

I think Swagg or any person concerned with parts of the race has the right to ask qestions. Maybe they should be private messaged maybe not. The race for me is just fun! Its not a easy task to take in so many birds and make everyone happy. I belive its a roll of the dice just like any other year we have trusted people to take are birds and race them.


----------



## swagg

Crazy Pete said:


> Some people are just not happy if they can't rock the boat.
> Dave


Please enlighten us ?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nothin' like makin' this post a lot of fun? I think we have seen this in all three of the PT race posts. Yes I would like to see a pic of the loft etc, but the race and shipping of birds is months away. Lost of time to make thing right if they are not already. Also do not think we will se 100 birds. Breeding issues etc a few will drop out. All I know is I don't want to host this race, ever. Too many cooks in the kitchen.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Always turds in the sand box.


----------



## Crazy Pete

swagg said:


> Again i call crap.
> First and for most one does not need to be in the race to make any comment on this or any other thread. that is a mute point.
> and second many promises were made "this will be done" "im working on this" "ill talk to these guys". Why cant these simply questions be answered? What is with all the smoke and mirrors ?
> Maybe there is a new flier entering this race that didnt think of these questions. Maybe there is someone out there the is payed but wont send birds without very simple answers.


This sounds like some one that is making waves, I think it would be better if you sent a PM instead of trying to belittle some one. JMO
Dave


----------



## TylerBro

Has any one questioned this man is getting 1600 bucks for all the birds sent to him .. 1600 is a quick math.. But yeah hey ill host next year just blindly send me money .. ill promise to do alot or try to get them to fly ... But maybe not ... Just send money ... Thanks


----------



## hillfamilyloft

That might cover the gas and the feed. Six months of feed, grit, additives, meds say about $500, gas: ask Flap how many miles he trained the birds out. Say $500 - $700. $100 to the winner. That leaves about $300 for misc expenses. Even if he pockets it, lets see, $300/180 days, thats $1.66 a day. Man What a crook!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Where is this coming from?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think I would send everyone their $30 back with my finger in the air.


----------



## derrick206

The point is everyone knew his club had a shipping limit so he can't fly our clubs with his club so he said he will train them on his own. We all know with his young birds and breeders and our birds. It will be a tight squeeze in there. To late to worry all we can do is trust that he makes the choices for our birds and his own and hope for the best. If people worried so much then you should of asked questions prior to sending your money. I know I asked questions. He was very open about loft size and shipping limits. He must be a very busy man as he isn't on here as much. to late to worry unless you just don't want to send your birds. This is just for fun and if it isn't fun for some of you then maybe you can ask for your money back. That way it creates more room for others who want to see there birds fly amongst friends of this forum


----------



## TylerBro

Yes it looks like that IF he is allowed to club fly them ... IF its the big IF factor .. this is all based if he can fly them in his club ... He has not said he will drive them out other than race them in his club. ... Has he said how much he will train them out ?? Most top guys in my area go 100 miles furthest training.. 





Not to mention i bet you this is just his yb team for the year so ur paying him to race in his.club .. ill ne fallowing his club to see what birds he is using to Clock..

Just my thoughts .. open to gladly have nomaid prove me wromg ..


----------



## TylerBro

He does not have the space to keep two teams ... Not that ive read or seen on Google earth of his given ... Thust i took my name off the list and will not give him my top birds ..


----------



## TylerBro

Just my thoughts cant wait to see it play out ... And good luck to all


----------



## derrick206

Nobody questioned him to represent this years PT race and now a couple bad apples make people want to question his capabilities. Maybe he can do it and maybe not it isn't easy training that many birds let alone having to wait for all these birds to arrive and hope they stay healthy as well as everyone wanting pictures and updates all the time. Yeah it's great to have those as a plus once in a while but let him breath a little pretty soon he's gonna have to put a lot of hard work with all these birds. We voted him to host that doesn't change. So breed your babies and send as you wish and either trust his judgement or don't send at all. This use to be a fun topic with all the hype trying to get on the list and now he extends the limit to please others and it wasn't good enough.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Flaps club had bird limits also. Condition had conditions in his club. Give the race a chance. If it does not live up to your expectations you are only out $30 and shipping. And think of all the fun you will have whining about it. That should be worth something.


----------



## lmorales4

Man alot of you guys are serious xxxxx xxxx about a free race. Remember the PT Classic is a 300 mile race, his club races are his business as long as he does his best (which I believe he will) there should not be any problems with the race on my end.


----------



## TylerBro

People always ask questions when they care or have common seance.. .not trying to piss in the pot im just voicing my USA given opinion . Hell not to raise baby's and feed stock birds and only race ybs when they show up would be easy as pie .. have birds for 6 mouths out year and race and get somewhat good birds .. thats a sweet treat .. in my eyes .. hope this rookie is ready .. 


Oh yeah to the updates comment .. smart phone .. ie posting from my loft now ... With a hdmi camera up loading is like a two second deal ... I wont buy that excuse ..


----------



## Crazy Pete

hillfamilyloft said:


> That might cover the gas and the feed. Six months of feed, grit, additives, meds say about $500, gas: ask Flap how many miles he trained the birds out. Say $500 - $700. $100 to the winner. That leaves about $300 for misc expenses. Even if he pockets it, lets see, $300/180 days, thats $1.66 a day. Man What a crook!


That's about how my math worked out except you for got the unicon bands, so there goes most of the $300 you had left. I think it's a good deal.

I flew in 2 of the last 3 races and stayed out so a few new people could fly, but if they don't want to Nomad can PM me and maybe I'll get birds in after all. By reading most of his posts he sounds like a good guy that just wanted to host the race. I give him 2 thumbs up, I wouldn't want to do it.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

The internet is a hot bed of disagreements. No matter what forum or chat site you are on. That is just the way the internet is. People get bored and bring up things they are not even involved in.

Most will drag out a debate or "point", until they "win". They may not even care about the subject they are debating. They are like my Rottweiller. Once she gets her teeth onto a bone, she ain't letting go.

I have reservations about Nomad Loft handling this event. People had reservations about my hosting last year. No one knew me from Adam, and none of us know Nomad Loft from Adam either. A certain amount of apprehension or reservation is just normal. Some were satisfied with my performance, and some were not so satisfied. You can not please everyone. No matter how hard you try. But my worry about Nomad Loft handling this years event, is only because he appears to be running a business, which takes up a lot of his time. I was retired and it still was a lot of work. I do not know how he will fit it into his schedule. But Flapdoodle was a very busy person also, and he did the task. Heck, Flapdoodle had a full time job, competed in an Iron Man type event, and had a new baby, while hosting this event. 

To think that Nomad Loft is out to get some money, or some free birds. That is just silly. It totally puts breeding plans out the window when you get a bunch of mixed up birds into your loft. In most cases you do not know what you have, and in some cases, you interject sickness into your loft. Heck, many who entered into this event, give away birds to others for free. You tell me where there is another one loft race with national competition, that you can enter two birds into for less than $35 bucks?

Take it from the guy who hosted this event last year. It is a pain in the arse, and not worth a few dollars, nor a few birds. I lost hundreds out of my pocket, and I put a lot of wear and tear on my vehicle. I would not have trained my own team as much nor as hard.

Personally, I would have rather just had my own breedings in my loft for this years old bird team. That is why I put together the breeders I had previous to last year. I am not breeding from, and probably never will, any of the PTC entries from last years event. I will race them in old birds, and let their breeders know how they did.

So, for those breeders, the fun keeps on giving and giving. 

This years event will be just fine, but like every event of this type. Birds will be lost early, and birds will be lost later. There will be some disappointments, and their will be some deserved bragging.

That is what every one of us signed up for. Or, it SHOULD BE.

Let's just try and have some fun. Wish for all birds to just make it home every week. Winning is just icing on the cake. Surviving the season is what is the mark of a decent racing pigeon. Only one of us will be the winner.

Me.  (ha ha)


----------



## swagg

Crazy Pete said:


> This sounds like some one that is making waves, I think it would be better if you sent a PM instead of trying to belittle some one. JMO
> Dave


What about my questions are making waves??? Who did I belittle? What about my questions need tobe private? Please enlighten me ???? Simple questions with very simple answers


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Everyone Please take a time out.....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> The internet is a hot bed of disagreements. No matter what forum or chat site you are on. That is just the way the internet is. People get bored and bring up things they are not even involved in.
> 
> Most will drag out a debate or "point", until they "win". They may not even care about the subject they are debating. They are like my Rottweiller. Once she gets her teeth onto a bone, she ain't letting go.
> 
> I have reservations about Nomad Loft handling this event. People had reservations about my hosting last year. No one knew me from Adam, and none of us know Nomad Loft from Adam either. A certain amount of apprehension or reservation is just normal. Some were satisfied with my performance, and some were not so satisfied. You can not please everyone. No matter how hard you try. But my worry about Nomad Loft handling this years event, is only because he appears to be running a business, which takes up a lot of his time. I was retired and it still was a lot of work. I do not know how he will fit it into his schedule. But Flapdoodle was a very busy person also, and he did the task. Heck, Flapdoodle had a full time job, competed in an Iron Man type event, and had a new baby, while hosting this event.
> 
> To think that Nomad Loft is out to get some money, or some free birds. That is just silly. It totally puts breeding plans out the window when you get a bunch of mixed up birds into your loft. In most cases you do not know what you have, and in some cases, you interject sickness into your loft. Heck, many who entered into this event, give away birds to others for free. You tell me where there is another one loft race with national competition, that you can enter two birds into for less than $35 bucks?
> 
> Take it from the guy who hosted this event last year. It is a pain in the arse, and not worth a few dollars, nor a few birds. I lost hundreds out of my pocket, and I put a lot of wear and tear on my vehicle. I would not have trained my own team as much nor as hard.
> 
> Personally, I would have rather just had my own breedings in my loft for this years old bird team. That is why I put together the breeders I had previous to last year. I am not breeding from, and probably never will, any of the PTC entries from last years event. I will race them in old birds, and let their breeders know how they did.
> 
> So, for those breeders, the fun keeps on giving and giving.
> 
> This years event will be just fine, but like every event of this type. Birds will be lost early, and birds will be lost later. There will be some disappointments, and their will be some deserved bragging.
> 
> That is what every one of us signed up for. Or, it SHOULD BE.
> 
> Let's just try and have some fun. Wish for all birds to just make it home every week. Winning is just icing on the cake. Surviving the season is what is the mark of a decent racing pigeon. Only one of us will be the winner.
> 
> Me.  (ha ha)


 I think you wrote a balanced piece. I knew there was always the potential for some kind of unforeseen disagreement or disgruntled flier whose birds got lost off the landing board, or some other kind of thing. And thus, I knew one day my moderator hat would have to be put on, and if I had birds in this event it could affect my objectivity, or at least some might think so. I endured some good and not so good ribbings as a result, but thus is the cross I have chosen to bear.

I am not surprised in the least that someone, somewhere along the line, will call into question, some action. Creating a situation where one has as many folks wanting to play quarterback, or coach, as there are players in the game. This happens all the time in One Loft events. No difference if the entry fee is $35 or $1000. 

Anyone, who knows anything, knows that running a One Loft event is a very thankless job. A lot of hard work, bunch of folks 2nd guessing your every move. Untold gawdless amounts of hand holding required, people calling you with their "tips", ideas, of how you should do this and that, etc. etc. 

To tell you the truth, I would not host this event for a $125 perch fee which is pretty much standard, perhaps $100 for sending so many more etc. Nomad, stepped forward, and agreed to do this for all of you, and for that he should be given all of your support, or shame on all of you who agreed and sent birds. If it were me running this event, and there was a malcontent, I would refund his money and ship his birds back if still left in the loft. 

This is suppose to be fun. Irate the handler of this event, and I wouldn't blame him if he sent your birds back, or had you come and pick them up. If rest of you don't support your handler, ( your not even covering his costs) I wouldn't blame him if he simply quit. And then you can pretty much kiss this event good bye as it crashes and burns. 

To all those with entries, this is your event, the future is in your hands. Watch your language as this is a family site, keep it clean and respectful. You can disagree without being disagreeable. Do not go into personal attacks etc. Realise one can not have 20 Chiefs and no Indians, if that is not PC I apologize.


----------



## rpalmer

I will not be sending birds. For anyone who says that the PTC is just for fun should send me 30 USD and two of your best birds and have some more fun. 

This race is too often compared to other OLRs. But this race is nothing like other OLRs. 
The host this year has one year with pigeons. 

What other OLR is hosted by someone with this level of experience?

The birds are hopefully to be flown with a local club.

What other OLR mixes their birds with an area clubs?

Where is the loft? What does it look like? What other OLR has the same questions? 

If I chose to pick apart this event I could go on. But I do not want to pick or accuse. 

If this race is to be hosted by people with out the required experience, if it is to be hosted by people who haven't sorted out how to feed the birds, if it is hosted by someone that "plans" on building a loft for the event, how will it mature into a proper OLR?

If these probing questions dealing with someones money and property are too sensitive, then you know the wrong person is running the show.

This is what need to be said and there should not be any sanctions because it has been put forth. 

I really wanted to race against Swagg and TylerBro but will not happen at this race. Best of luck in the race to those who send birds. Best of luck with their health on their return to your loft.


----------



## conditionfreak

It is sort of like playing basketball on a playground, and the basketball has a small lump on one side of it, (the basketball is not perfectly round).

As long as all players are using the same basketball, it is a fair game. All one can ask, is for a fair game. You want perfection, then enter one of those $500.00 or $1,000 OLR's. You have that option, if you can afford it. But remember, they also lose birds by the dozens. Sometimes by the hundreds.

Now, I don't believe this is the case. But for the sake of argument, let's assume the host is not very experienced and he is flying 100 birds out of a shed built to hold maybe 80 birds.

Okay. Not an ideal situation for sure. But almost immediately there will be ten birds lost in training or off the landing board. Then as training goes just a little further, there will be another ten birds lost.

As the training progresses, the lesser birds will no longer be around, and the better birds will now be in a shed built to hold 80 birds, but there will only be 75 of them.

Now we are getting somewhere.

Then, let's say the inexperienced host/handler makes a couple of rookie mistakes and loses ten more birds, to predators or to a misjudgement about how far to jump the group in training.

All of a sudden, we are down to 60 birds. We have just started and we have plenty of extra space in the "shed".

So, then let's factor in an inability to race all of these birds together in a club setting. Some can be raced this week and some next week. They are all getting the basic same amount of "playing time" on the team.

Still fair, right? (same basketball being used by all)

Now, the season is over. Most birds have raced in a club race two or three times. The rest of the time, all of the birds will have been trained with all other entries in the PTC event.

The big race comes to fruition, and one bird wins. (say: my bird) 

The event was not ideal, and lessons will have been learned by the entrants and by the host. But the job got done and we have a winner. Then next years event is discussed. It will either die or it will live. But either way, what we were after will have come about. A 2013 Pigeon Talk Champion.

No one is forced to participate in this event. There is actually some competition to get in it. If a person does not want to participate, I can totally understand that. But for goodness sake. Have a reason to be upset. Not a speculation. An actual and specific reason. An unanswered question is not a specific reason. It is simply an unanswered question. The answer may be forthcoming. You may like the answer or you may not. Make your entry decision accordingly. There is plenty of time before you can send in your birds. Plenty of time to say, "Eh, no thanks".

I for one, am betting on my birds to beat yours. No matter what the situation. A shed loft or the Taj Mahal Loft. A rookie host or an All American host. If I don't, then congratulations. But if I do, then I don't want to hear a bunch of whining and crying. We are all using the same basketball. Flaws and all.

There is no crying in pigeon racing. (well, there is, but there should not be)


----------



## Kastle Loft

Amen, Walt. Good analogy. Level playing field is all I ask for. 

I see this race as a risk, just as I see all of them as a risk. This one in particular, because of it's low entry fee, I consider very low risk for me. I won't be sending my best birds, I never have. I send birds I want to test and which I think have a chance. I don't expect to win, but maybe I'll get lucky and also learn something about my birds along the way. And I enjoy having other races to follow in the fall. If I didn't trust Nomad I wouldn't send. Nobody is perfect and I don't expect him to be, either.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I like the basket ball analogy, the playing field is already down 14 players as 7 people will not be sending birds. 2ft per bird is best, but as long as he has more perches than birds they will be happy cause really the birds don't spend that much time on the ground.

It's too bad I don't have birds in this year, I could use some Ice Cream. If we get pictures and race results, I'm still open for a sweet tooth bet.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

Well said Walt. Voice of experience usually trumps the rest of the cards. I'll be sending some for you to try to beat. Thinking about sending one off a sister to my grizzle from last year....he flew pretty well but couldn't win the final like I thought he might.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I see there are a lot of ????? that could have been answered before money before everything that took place I have been open since day one Hey you want your money back I have no problem with saying forget this damn race!!!! But I made a commitment and I shall do my best if that is not good I apologize for not meeting your standards!!!! its a sad day when all the complainers and [email protected] starters get on here and just put me down label me a thief!!!! Where were you when we needed a host. 2013 pt is still a go


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I see there are a lot of ????? that could have been answered before money before everything that took place I have been open since day one Hey you want your money back I have no problem with saying forget this damn race!!!! But I made a commitment and I shall do my best if that is not good I apologize for not meeting your standards!!!! its a sad day when all the complainers and [email protected] starters get on here and just put me down label me a thief!!!! Where were you when we needed a host. 2013 pt is still a go


I wouldn't worry to much people will always complain, it's a fact of life in one ear and out the other. I think every one involved will have a blast.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

swagg said:


> What about my questions are making waves??? Who did I belittle? What about my questions need tobe private? Please enlighten me ???? Simple questions with very simple answers


pm me u never did


----------



## jboy1

I will be sending my birds new to racing or not, we have all been there at one point or another, I cant wait lets have some fun.
And the racing sport has always been to help new guys, You never no Nomad might be a diamond in the rough or good already.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I just hope none of these complainers sent their birds prior to asking all the info they feel is important, If they did, They are the fools, Not Nomad.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

swagg said:


> Again i call crap.
> First and for most one does not need to be in the race to make any comment on this or any other thread. that is a mute point.
> and second many promises were made "this will be done" "im working on this" "ill talk to these guys". Why cant these simply questions be answered? What is with all the smoke and mirrors ?
> Maybe there is a new flier entering this race that didnt think of these questions. Maybe there is someone out there the is payed but wont send birds without very simple answers.


I never said one needs to be in the race to comment, I purely said, If they are not in the race they do not need to be concerned about the size of the loft, Those that sent birds are obviously comfortable with it.

To any new fliers that entered and did not think to ask a question - they have learnt from it haven't they which is what being new is about - learning.

I just think Nomad needs to be given everyones support thats in the race as they and only they made the choice to trust him with their birds. If they are not able to trust him, they should not have sent birds as that would be neglegent IMO.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

conditionfreak said:


> It is sort of like playing basketball on a playground, and the basketball has a small lump on one side of it, (the basketball is not perfectly round).
> 
> As long as all players are using the same basketball, it is a fair game. All one can ask, is for a fair game. You want perfection, then enter one of those $500.00 or $1,000 OLR's. You have that option, if you can afford it. But remember, they also lose birds by the dozens. Sometimes by the hundreds.
> 
> Now, I don't believe this is the case. But for the sake of argument, let's assume the host is not very experienced and he is flying 100 birds out of a shed built to hold maybe 80 birds.
> 
> Okay. Not an ideal situation for sure. But almost immediately there will be ten birds lost in training or off the landing board. Then as training goes just a little further, there will be another ten birds lost.
> 
> As the training progresses, the lesser birds will no longer be around, and the better birds will now be in a shed built to hold 80 birds, but there will only be 75 of them.
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere.
> 
> Then, let's say the inexperienced host/handler makes a couple of rookie mistakes and loses ten more birds, to predators or to a misjudgement about how far to jump the group in training.
> 
> All of a sudden, we are down to 60 birds. We have just started and we have plenty of extra space in the "shed".
> 
> So, then let's factor in an inability to race all of these birds together in a club setting. Some can be raced this week and some next week. They are all getting the basic same amount of "playing time" on the team.
> 
> Still fair, right? (same basketball being used by all)
> 
> Now, the season is over. Most birds have raced in a club race two or three times. The rest of the time, all of the birds will have been trained with all other entries in the PTC event.
> 
> The big race comes to fruition, and one bird wins. (say: my bird)
> 
> The event was not ideal, and lessons will have been learned by the entrants and by the host. But the job got done and we have a winner. Then next years event is discussed. It will either die or it will live. But either way, what we were after will have come about.  A 2013 Pigeon Talk Champion.
> 
> *No one is forced to participate in this event. There is actually some competition to get in it. If a person does not want to participate, I can totally understand that. But for goodness sake. Have a reason to be upset. Not a speculation. An actual and specific reason.* An unanswered question is not a specific reason. It is simply an unanswered question. The answer may be forthcoming. You may like the answer or you may not. Make your entry decision accordingly. There is plenty of time before you can send in your birds. Plenty of time to say, "Eh, no thanks".
> 
> I for one, am betting on my birds to beat yours. No matter what the situation. A shed loft or the Taj Mahal Loft. A rookie host or an All American host. If I don't, then congratulations. But if I do, then I don't want to hear a bunch of whining and crying. We are all using the same basketball. Flaws and all.
> 
> There is no crying in pigeon racing. (well, there is, but there should not be)


 I think you very eloquently stated the facts and made your case. Let's face it folks, there are many dozens of One Loft events that one can enter, and that is just in the United States. 

For the timid, there are plenty of reasons NOT to enter any of them, if one looks hard enough. Never a shortage of excuses in the pigeon game, there is always some reason a person can up with, as to why their birds are "too good" for a particular event. 

I could begin to prepare a list, but it would go on for pages and pages. 1) The handler uses the lighting system 2) The handler uses the darkening system 3) The handler uses the natural system. 4) The handler uses no discernible system 5) The handler feeds pellets 6) The handler feeds seeds 7) The handler has less then fifty years experience 8) The handler trains to hard 9) The handler trains to little......you get the idea. One can always find fault with some method of the handler, because of course, he is not you. 

*Not everyone will have the kind of tough bird which is required for the PT Classic.* No need to be embarrassed if you don't. No need to make up some story as to why you don't want to embarrass yourself, we understand, just don't enter this race. Maybe some day you can work your way up to this caliber of event. Some are still struggling within their own club and combine and that is ok, stick around and learn from more experienced. Then some day you may have birds which can compete at the PT Classic level. 

Some which are sent, as you mentioned, will be so dim witted, they will be lost off the landing board. Or maybe they just can't endure the training, or maybe that 150 mile race was just too far. There will be owners who can not believe that their "good" breeders could produce such a dud. Why it must be the handler ! These kind of guys show up at every event, they are what one could call sore losers. We had them at the club level once upon a time as well. They are never happy. 

Same kind of people who find fault with everything and anything that their club or combine leadership is doing. Nothing suits them. Not that they will ever lift a finger to make things better of course, but you get the picture. The reason they do poorly is because of the truck driver, the liberator, the club race secretary who calculated the results, and on and on and on. 

Perhaps this event should be 2013 PT Classic (whiners need not apply) ? Just a thought.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I see there are a lot of ????? that could have been answered before money before everything that took place I have been open since day one Hey you want your money back I have no problem with saying forget this damn race!!!! But I made a commitment and I shall do my best if that is not good I apologize for not meeting your standards!!!! its a sad day when all the complainers and [email protected] starters get on here and just put me down label me a thief!!!! Where were you when we needed a host. 2013 pt is still a go


 Look at the positive side. At least some are bowing out up front. There are others who will for one reason or another, will have some excuse as to why they won't be sending birds. Some will just be clueless as to when to pair the birds in order to ship by a certain week. Which is why I suggested a non-refundable deposit to hold the perch. I would figure out what the number of No Shows were last time, and perhaps over book a perch or two to account for these No Shows. 

I would then go about your business, focus on your loft and birds, do the best that you can. Don't think anyone expects perfection, just a fair honest contest, with some training and progress reports, and then some race reports. 

I once had a OLR operator tell me how many emails, phone calls, etc he got on a daily basis. And how he never imagined the amount and degree of hand holding which was involved and the time it required. Time that took him away from the birds. So communication and transparency are important, but you must somehow manage that in a way that does not take you away from the pigeons and their training etc. Just my personal view, from attending numerous OLR events, that a weekly report or update would be all most expect or want. More then that and it becomes so much SPAM in my inbox.

I certainly would not expect any operator of such an event to feel compelled to respond hourly or daily to questions fielded by participants and nonparticipating.


----------



## First To Hatch

I don't understand the concept of daily updates in one loft races wouldn't they run out of relevant stuff to say, I see myself emailing everyone "your piheon pooped today".


----------



## blongboy

this is only for fun guys...try to keep it that way


----------



## ejb3810

My personal philosophy is to ignore the "Bovine Scheisse" and have fun!


----------



## Pigeon0446

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Same kind of people who find fault with everything and anything that their club or combine leadership is doing. Nothing suits them. Not that they will ever lift a finger to make things better of course, but you get the picture. The reason they do poorly is because of the truck driver, the liberator, the club race secretary who calculated the results, and on and on and on.
> 
> Perhaps this event should be 2013 PT Classic (whiners need not apply) ? Just a thought.


I know exactly what your saying being the club president, the guy who runs the computer in the club a combine rep and now one of the IF Awards Chairman. The guys who crow the most do the least. Don't get me wrong if there's really somthing happening that needs to be addressed I'd be the first to complain and speak my mind like when they pushed in the drug testing here. I wasn't against it I was against how they were doing it and how they had no answers to the questions ppl had. All they would say was we'll figure that out later. And after the first season of testing all they found was two ppl were using a substance that is found in alot of respiratory medications. Now they banned that substance saying it's a stimulant. I was one of the guys who had it in my droppings. It was bromhexine and it's in the Ganus Respiratory medication I was using it's listed as one of the ingredients. Now I've got to find a new respiratory med to use during race season.



SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Look at the positive side. At least some are bowing out up front. There are others who will for one reason or another, will have some excuse as to why they won't be sending birds. Some will just be clueless as to when to pair the birds in order to ship by a certain week. Which is why I suggested a non-refundable deposit to hold the perch. I would figure out what the number of No Shows were last time, and perhaps over book a perch or two to account for these No Shows.
> 
> I would then go about your business, focus on your loft and birds, do the best that you can. Don't think anyone expects perfection, just a fair honest contest, with some training and progress reports, and then some race reports.
> 
> I once had a OLR operator tell me how many emails, phone calls, etc he got on a daily basis. And how he never imagined the amount and degree of hand holding which was involved and the time it required. Time that took him away from the birds. So communication and transparency are important, but you must somehow manage that in a way that does not take you away from the pigeons and their training etc. Just my personal view, from attending numerous OLR events, that a weekly report or update would be all most expect or want. More then that and it becomes so much SPAM in my inbox.
> 
> I certainly would not expect any operator of such an event to feel compelled to respond hourly or daily to questions fielded by participants and nonparticipating.


I'm with you in this aswell. I always handle a bunch of out of area birds for my clubs races and ppl always complain I don't update the breeders enough. If I have birds from 30 or 40 differnt guys what do you expect me to be sitting on the phone all day letting you know what your bird did each day. If I was a breeder I woudn't want the handler on the phone all day I'd rather have the handler out there doing what needs to be done with my birds to get them ready for the race. Would you rather have an update everyday and not win anything because the handler was to busy talking to everybody he neglected the birds or a nice check in the mail after the race because the handler actually had time for the birds.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> After you receive all of the PT Classic birds will you be posting pictures of them and your lofts?


I have no problem with that


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*the loft size question*



Skydancer Loft said:


> I had ask these questions before:
> 
> Nomad Loft:
> 
> Just a few questions:
> 
> 1. Your loft size is* 20x10 *with 4 sections, correct?
> 
> 2. Is this your only loft? or do you have another one for your rollers and other racing pigeons you have. The reason I am asking is, in your other posts:
> 
> "Just purchased box for my first 8 birds rollers from a pt member so got to get a move on next week they will be here. all yb, other 16 rollers coming in 2 weeks"
> 
> I have 3 sections complete but need to finish 4th today hopefully. I have 8 birds with 17 on the way. I also have a few rollers with a few more also on the way."
> 
> so where are these birds, going to be kept?
> 
> One thing is, you DO NOT want too many, for the birds health.
> 
> 3. Does the North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club have a shipping limit for their races?
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________
> 
> Nomad"s reply was:
> 
> 1) yes that is correct
> 
> 2) yes my only loft
> 
> 3) yes they do but I plan on talking to members about allowing these birds to race even if I might have to contribute a little xtra.
> 
> Well most of those birds are gone only 4 rollers left (hawks love them only 1 is original other 3 are decendants)
> 
> 1 section is dedicated to breeders (right now my cocks enjoy bachelor hood)12
> 2 section hens (till breeding then empty)12/40+
> 3 section whites/rollers ( loft is in progress will be done before pt arrivals)empty14/40+
> 4 section oldbirds natural system 24
> 5 section supplies ( before pt will be empty adding another section)?? NOT SURE PERCHES OR NESTBOXES
> 5 4x10 sections with aviarys another 4x4
> 
> last year my youngbirds 2/sect caught the pox and only that section was sick no spread to dixie birds 3/sect
> 
> 
> Last year I had about 40yb's lost a few before training / 30yb's begin season / 15yb's after season complete


A question was asked and before I could respond skydancer was kind enough to respond. It was info that was previously posted


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

swagg said:


> I see those answers are hard to come by. i suppose the PT Birds will fit if it has been modified into on open loft with no more walk ways or office spaces and all the other birds are gone. :/
> 
> Did he ever confirm that the PT classic birds will even be able to fly in any club races ?????


No I have not pending on how many left once yb season starts if unable my plan was to race them alone but waiting to cross that bridge


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TylerBro said:


> Yes it looks like that IF he is allowed to club fly them ... IF its the big IF factor .. this is all based if he can fly them in his club ... He has not said he will drive them out other than race them in his club. ... Has he said how much he will train them out ?? Most top guys in my area go 100 miles furthest training..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention i bet you this is just his yb team for the year so ur paying him to race in his.club .. ill ne fallowing his club to see what birds he is using to Clock..
> 
> Just my thoughts .. open to gladly have nomaid prove me wromg ..


I never promised that pt birds would fly in club races i know birds have to be trained. I have no problem taking them out to 100 and even beyond. I hate that people have to start stuff on a forum you have my phone number call me with ??? dont get on here and start bad mouthing me


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*MY Thanks and experience*

Thanks to those who have shown there support. I built my loft in 2010 this is my second old bird season flying. I have been a member of North Atlanta since 2010 I am now going to help as race secretary for my club. I hope to do my best for this just for fun event. The money is not enough for me to lose relationships with people enjoying the same hobby as me. You have a ??? pm me please or call at a decent hour. Yes I have been working alot but that is to help with this race( feed bands etc.) I will keep all Posted damn birds not even here and people causing a big fuss SO LETS JUST HAVE FUN IF IT WERE NOT FOR THE BIRDS WE WOULD NOT KNOW JACK OR CARE ABOUT EACH OTHER . Thats why I am here and why I choose to host I care and want to have FUN BRAGGING ON A BIRD I sent to the PT Classic havE FUN

GO SEE MY RESULTS WE HAVE WEB SITE LOOK @ MY PICS FROM CONVENTION LAST YEAR HELPING OUT i am the black guy with camo/pants


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad, I wouldn't worry people will always complain, it makes no difference if you are a first year flier or if you were Warren Smith you can't please them all.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Let's Go For The Gold.


----------



## almondman

Nomad - I don't race, but for what it's worth, I really appreciate anyone willing to put in the effort to enhance their sport and to take on all the responsibilities that come with it. So keep your head up, stay strong, and thanks for the effort.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

almondman said:


> Nomad - I don't race, but for what it's worth, I really appreciate anyone willing to put in the effort to enhance their sport and to take on all the responsibilities that come with it. So keep your head up, stay strong, and thanks for the effort.


Thanks  I must have scared them off


----------



## loonecho

Behind you 100% Nomad. My entries are still eggs right now but should be scheduled to ship the second week that you start acccepting birds. I'm in it for the fun and really appreciate all that you will be doing to make this possible for us. Thanks a bunch! Sorry Condition Freak. My bird will clock just ahead of yours in the big race just to pay you back for losing my birds during training last year.

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

Are you sending white birds? If so, good luck. You're gonna need it.


----------



## drifter

I'm sending dark birds, maybe the hawks will think they're crows.


----------



## Southwing

I think it doesnt matter people like to see thier name on the screen so that they have something to do during the day. Some people have a lot of time on thier hands and just like to stir the pot to see if they can get others worked up. It keeps the thread active and somethiong to check everyday. The race is just for fun, but even better is when the thread gets heated up. LOl Later


----------



## grunt45

The way I see it you are all just racing for second place......... Can't wait for the replies


----------



## almondman

That's what I like to see - pure confidence!


----------



## drifter

grunt45 said:


> The way I see it you are all just racing for second place......... Can't wait for the replies


How many first places have your birds won.


----------



## grunt45

grifter said:


> How many first places have your birds won.







Hahahaha well this is my second year racing and I am very new to this so 0


----------



## drifter

Hope you have better luck than I had in last years PT classic. I lost one bird and the other one usually came in a day or two after the day of release.


----------



## grunt45

Thanks good luck to you too.


----------



## loonecho

conditionfreak said:


> Are you sending white birds? If so, good luck. You're gonna need it.


I didn't send white birds last year, but somehow you still managed to mis-place them. All in good fun Walt. No sour grapes here.

Jim


----------



## swagg

Southwing said:


> I think it doesnt matter people like to see thier name on the screen so that they have something to do during the day. Some people have a lot of time on thier hands and just like to stir the pot to see if they can get others worked up. It keeps the thread active and somethiong to check everyday. The race is just for fun, but even better is when the thread gets heated up. LOl Later


Hehe... pretty much what i would say about this here post from you... stir..stir..stir


----------



## conditionfreak

loonecho said:


> I didn't send white birds last year, but somehow you still managed to mis-place them. All in good fun Walt. No sour grapes here.
> 
> Jim


I just thought that you might want to try the "Smith Method". Let your wife pick out a white bird, and give it a go.

It sometimes works.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*less than 30 days*

Your best should be eggs LOL!! looking forward to visiting the post office every other day. My expansion will be complete for their arrival they will have access to my future white bird section 10x10.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well I'm glad I'm just now checking in and missed all the stupid posts made earlier. Don't like it, don't send birds. The end.

I honestly have no idea where mine are right now or who they will be out of. I told my dad to have a couple ready in time. He's been banding a bunch lately so should be in time.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll bet you miss your birds.
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I do!  I miss my chickens a lot too. They would sit on the bench with me outside and preen their feathers. And they'd let me hug them. Might go to Margaret's house this weekend and cuddle chickens and pigeons LOL.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I lived in the big city once, It's hard to get the country out of your head.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My tentative shipping date is April 2nd. I have 11 babies at present and more hatching out in the next few days.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Not sure which two will be in the race. I am thinking one out of Kahuna and My 250 race winner and one out of Ned and Snake Charmer the breeder of the 250 race winner. Should give me a good chance. Might change my mind though.


----------



## Xueoo

Send your best.

Mine will be shipped 3/18. I like the parents of my entry. Medium small birds. Hope the babies take after them.


----------



## blongboy

sorry guys but i cant find the date when he's taking the bird and ending? 
just wanted to see which pair would make it.


----------



## loonecho

First shipping date is March 18th. Last is April 29th if I recall correctly. Just banded my entries yesterday.

Jim


----------



## orock

Any spots available?


----------



## Josepe

Mine just came down on eggs so I'll make it just before the deadline.
I have three pair to choose from that produced top 10% birds last year from 100-300.So whatever I send should have the Goods.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Hello Guys and Gals this will be my first update I will try to do this on mondays from now. Things are a little busy in the process of adding 20x10 section to loft. If you have any ??? please look @ very first post all info is there. When sending birds please call ,email or pm I might not respond asap but will post arrivals on this thread if not I will pm you or call or email ya. I will do my best to keep you informed so thats it for tonight. I hate that people have dropped out but ohh well the Race Goes On!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well if enough people drop out and you want 2 more say the word.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

Crazy, if you want in and there's no room, I'll give you one of mine. One more guy to beat!


----------



## ejb3810

As a result of unavoidable circumstances, I will not have young birds available to ship prior to the deadline as established. I wish to transfer my two spots to Crazy Pete, as I owe him a favor for his helping me with something previously. The money paid would stay and transfer to the credit of Crazy Pete. I don't feel an extension of time to ship would be reasonable, and I feel this is clean and easy way to handle things. If anyone has a problem with this please let me or Damon know. Any comments or opinions could certainly be entered on this thread as well.


----------



## Josepe

Sorry to hear that.It's a good gesture of you and I'd welcome Dave in.Don't see why anyone would have any objections.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks Ed, as I stated earlier I stayed out of this year so people that didn't get a chance last year would be able to fly. If any one has an objection say so, if not let race. Ice cream bets?
Dave


----------



## Josepe

I'm in Dave.Are you talking a cone,1/2 gal,bucket,tub?Hopefully I'll still have my underwear left after this race.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I was thinking a banana split from Baskin Robins, but what ever you chose... I like ice cream. Does that mean I have to win, or just beat you?
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Just beat me.If you can accomplish that it'll be a well earned bananna slpit.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I thought you would like that, you whooped me 2 years ago so this is my year to get even. You want me to send pretty birds or just what ever.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

If I were you I'd just send some Pretty Good Ones.


----------



## conditionfreak

You two got your sights set on 3rd and 4th?

Works for me. he he


----------



## Crazy Pete

What, are saying you can afford some more ice cream, my banana split was good last year.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Does this look like 3rd or 4th?


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> What, are saying you can afford some more ice cream, my banana split was good last year.
> Dave


Glad you liked it. 

But last year was not about my birds versus your birds. It was about my big mouth saying I could pick the eventual winner a month in advance of the final race.

This year, I am saying that my best bird of the two, will beat your best bird of your two.

I still like butter pecan. Although my wife forbids it. Something about wanting me to stay around for a little bit longer.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Glad you liked it.
> 
> But last year was not about my birds versus your birds. It was about my big mouth saying I could pick the eventual winner a month in advance of the final race.
> 
> This year, I am saying that my best bird of the two, will beat your best bird of your two.
> 
> I still like butter pecan. Although my wife forbids it. Something about wanting me to stay around for a little bit longer.


Well what ever your wife will let you get away with will be fine by me, the last thing I want to do is make a woman mad. I do enough of that at home.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Monday Report*

Crazy Pete you are in my friend. My addition to the loft is in progress floor and walls are up roofing could not be done today due to rain. it is 24x10 with 12x 10 for birds other is a nice storage area that allows me to create more space for my old birds. If someone would be so kind to help me figure out picture posting again.that would be vey helpful just pm me. It will be ready for the ptc 2013


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks ejb3810 and you also Nomad, this event is a lot of fun. Thanks for the offer Xueoo good luck to you.
Dave


----------



## markp1969

I let my son (who is 19) pair up a pair for the race. Didn't realise that he picked the son of the pair i was sending from. It looks like Uncle/Aunt and nephew/neice will be racing for me. It looks like they're both silvers. Both should be ready to ship by april 2nd.


----------



## drifter

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Crazy Pete you are in my friend. My addition to the loft is in progress floor and walls are up roofing could not be done today due to rain. it is 24x10 with 12x 10 for birds other is a nice storage area that allows me to create more space for my old birds. If someone would be so kind to help me figure out picture posting again.that would be vey helpful just pm me. It will be ready for the ptc 2013


Maybe this will help:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7005


----------



## Josepe

You can also upload pics right from your file folders on your computer.When posting just click on the attachment(paper clip)and you can browse your folders and upload any pics to your post.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Glad to see that the PT Classic is going strong!

Congrats to Matt on the win last year! Looks like your birds are top notch!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*future home ptc 13*

View attachment 26994


View attachment 26995


View attachment 26996



here are some pics work in progress


----------



## drifter

If all goes well I'll be shipping my birds tomorrow. If I wait any longer they'll be too old. Hope you have a quiet place for them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

You better wait till Monday, I think you will have a tough time shipping tomorrow.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad, when I win this race, are you willing to keep them?
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Somewhere under this hen is a PTC competitor. Be ready to go in about 28 days!


----------



## drifter

Crazy Pete said:


> You better wait till Monday, I think you will have a tough time shipping tomorrow.
> Dave


Yeah I meant Monday for some reason I keep thinking today is Sunday. Glad you reminded me though. I've been thinking all day long should I catch them out tomorrow morning or wait until it gets dark.


----------



## raftree3

I'll send some this week. Now I need to find your shipping info? If it's not too much trouble perhaps you could PM it to me if that's what you'd prefer.


----------



## drifter

grifter said:


> Yeah I meant Monday for some reason I keep thinking today is Sunday. Glad you reminded me though. I've been thinking all day long should I catch them out tomorrow morning or wait until it gets dark.


I am now having second thoughts about shipping my two birds Monday. I like these two birds and I have a bad feeling about shipping them now. I have two other birds that are fifteen days old from the same pair in the nest. I'll probably just wait and ship the younger birds later. Decisions, decisions, decisions.


----------



## Xueoo

My 2 are more than ready. They are about 40 days old. The male looking bird has been picking fights with the parents for more than a week. This little guy is fearless and not shy at all. The hen looking bird is the opposite...small, soft, timid and shy like the Mom. They will probably ship Tuesday 3/19. I like these two.


----------



## kingdizon

Woah. Never seen this thread till now. Rolls deep like 40 pages. Sounds like a good race by the name of it. I thought you had a racing loft already built. Is it a race with just PT members pigeons? Thats cool I didn't know the forum does that every year. Right on. I'll enter mines next year.

P.S. sorry if this is such a basic question but I *really* dont want to read 40 pages


----------



## gd01

*Shipping Address*

Can someone point me to the shipping info? I found accepting birds 3/18-4/30.


----------



## Josepe

Had an Omen last night,so I went out to my breeder loft this morning and this is what I found! So these will be the two I'm sending.


----------



## TylerBro

Birds and Money orders to

Damon M. Sylve 2379 Country Club Dr. Atlanta Ga 30311 678-789-8810 [email protected]


----------



## gd01

Wow! My boys are headed to the Country Club😃


----------



## TylerBro

Thats the info he sent me when i was thinking about flying . So not sure if its current info


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Josepe said:


> You can also upload pics right from your file folders on your computer.When posting just click on the attachment(paper clip)and you can browse your folders and upload any pics to your post.


Or you can copy the BB code from below the pic you want and paste it to the thread.


----------



## Xueoo

My entries. Top is JEDDS 5083. Bottom is JEDDS 5084.


----------



## Josepe

Nice looking birds.How old? Look like they're ready to race now.Mine will probably be a couple of the youngest birds arriving,but I like it that way.They won't be old enough to be in that Horny,Humping each other teenage stage when the races start.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe. you better send your best, I'll be banding the winners Wednesday.
Dave


----------



## TALON

Good luck with the race!! 

We're having a one loft race here too in October, and like you, I'm still under construction!! 



















Ken


----------



## conditionfreak

My two birds are shipping out tomorrow. March 18th. Not the two I wanted to send, but they'll do. Hope you are ready for them Nomad Loft.

One is a feral x Racing Homer mix. Kind of a sickly looking critter. The other is a Show Homer x Racing Homer mix. A very good looking bird, I must admit.

I need to have the big race on a clear, nice and sunny day. With a strong tail wind. Preferably with a late release, as my birds do not like to get up early.

Like me. 

Hope you can arrange that Nomad Loft.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I looked @ a few people shipping please pm me so that I know when to expect I will call or pm you back with confirmation of arrival


----------



## Josepe

Crazy Pete,
You seen the color of them eggs didn't you? My birds aren't coming to Ga.to Whistle Dixie. One of them will be whistling the Victory theme when it's over.


----------



## Crazy Pete

While your birds Whistle Dixie my birds will be singing that song by Queen.
Dave

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxfrz6iQb9A


----------



## pigeon is fun

Let the shipping begin! Lets rock!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Mine will ship in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad as Warren posted at the beginning of this when you decided to take this on. What you are about to do is a thankless job, well let me be the first to say THANK YOU. It is a lot of work, expanding your loft " looks good by the way " and all the trouble of handling all the extra birds, young bird sickness and you might just lose a few, but that's racing and we should all expect it. Well I'll stop rambling and thanks again for all the work you are about to do.
Dave

Just to clarify a bit about my birds..they are not ferals. They are "flying" pigeons. One step up. And, I got lucky again this year. I didn't have to go snooping under any bridges. Xueoo by the looks of those birds they are 2 steps up.


----------



## Xueoo

Crazy Pete said:


> Xueoo by the looks of those birds they are 2 steps up.


I'm just trying to catch up to you "racers". Maybe when I start mating up these birds that have actually raced, will they be called "racing" pigeons. Until then, they are still just flying pigeons.


----------



## Xueoo

Josepe said:


> Nice looking birds.How old? Look like they're ready to race now.Mine will probably be a couple of the youngest birds arriving,but I like it that way.They won't be old enough to be in that Horny,Humping each other teenage stage when the races start.


They are around 40 days. The top bird is a couple days older, hatching before the other one. One egg was actually thrown out of the nest around the 10th day of incubation and ice cold when I checked one morning. I put it back under the hen not thinking it would hatch, but it did. Don't know which one it was. But for sure it was cold.


----------



## conditionfreak

Oh great. I'm gonna beat a brain damaged racing pigeon.

Thanks for taking away some of the victory sweetness. 

I'll tie one wing of one of my birds, behind its back. Just to make it fair.


----------



## loonecho

Josepe said:


> Crazy Pete,
> You seen the color of them eggs didn't you? My birds aren't coming to Ga.to Whistle Dixie. One of them will be whistling the Victory theme when it's over.


Guess you didn't hear yet. The Official Victory Song this year is "Dixie"

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

TylerBro said:


> [/email]


What does "FBI" stand for?

Female Body Inspector?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Better not tie the wings, I expect to do better this year.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
I wouldn't tie any wings on your birds.They'll need both of them to get home the Next Day.

Dave,
I like your Spirit,you Dream big.


----------



## Crazy Pete

We have to dream big, or else life is just a nightmare. Win lose or draw, I plan on having fun.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Agreed,hopes and dreams help people get through daily life,including me.So I'm hoping and dreaming I win this race.If not I got to test my birds on a different coarse in Georgia,aganst alot of good birds.Talking Sh*t is just a little added fun for me.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> Agreed,hopes and dreams help people get through daily life,including me.So I'm hoping and dreaming I win this race.If not I got to test my birds on a different coarse in Georgia,aganst alot of good birds.Talking Sh*t is just a little added fun for me.


Of course it is, if we didn't tease each other it wouldn't mean as much when I win.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Just thought I'd pop in to let y'all know the 1st and 2nd place birds will be on their way to GA tomorrow


----------



## Crazy Pete

Cool looks like we have some competition, any one else think they can win? Now just watch my birds will be the first birds lost, but till then lets race.
Dave


----------



## ERIC K

MaryOfExeter said:


> Just thought I'd pop in to let y'all know the 1st and 2nd place birds will be on their way to GA tomorrow


That's the spirit Becky you can call it California dreaming . I mean your bird.


----------



## blongboy

my pair and my back up pair wont make it ...they just got off the nest ...lucky i have more than one back up...so im sending my back up to my back up pair ...should be a black and a ash red.


----------



## Xueoo

Couldn't get ahold of the ESO office today to get a "reservation" number for shipping the birds. My PO won't take lives without a reservation# from the ESO. The last 3 yeas I had no problems with someone answering the phone the first few rings, but today, I was put on hold for 10-15 minutes without someone picking up. The PO must be running thin these days...


----------



## Josepe

What's the ESO? Never heard of needing a reservation to ship birds.But hard to tell what negative changes we face with the postal system in the future.It's a shame the shape this Country's in,and getting worse.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I've never herd of the ESO and I work for the Post Office. If you would like to help the Post Office take all the junk mail, master card, pella windows and such, put every thing back in the self addressed stamped envelope and mail it back.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

Express Shipping Office maybe?


----------



## Xueoo

Expedited services office. It's a national policy, but, i'm sure high volumn po's who ship lives just accept them without reservation. My po need/want it to be able to accept the shipment. I got through today. Will shil tomorrow.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Arrival Update*

ONLY 2 FROM Walt everybody please pm me when birds are sent so i can expect them!!!

walt your birds will get the purple 1 & 2 bands


----------



## Crazy Pete

Did any one find out if we should give them their first PMV shot?
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> ONLY 2 FROM Walt everybody please pm me when birds are sent so i can expect them!!!
> 
> walt your birds will get the purple 1 & 2 bands


I WON FIRST AND SECOND PLACE! 

Suh-weet

Told ya, told ya, told ya. 

Send me my trophy.

Oh....wait....wut?


----------



## Josepe

I just knew that's how you'd take the # 1and 2 bands.Could be a bad omen for the rest of us.

Dave,
He stated in one of the early posts not to give the PMV,He'd do it.


----------



## Josepe

My previous pics were just a Sneak Preview.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Thanks Josepe, I didn't see that post.
Dave


----------



## Xueoo

My birds shipped. From the west coast to the east coast they go. Now I can have peace of mind knowing they have left. It's always an adventure shipping birds, it seems.


----------



## blongboy

Walt is flying this year?
damn i wish my best pair would have made it!
o well this should be a great and fun race..the more the merrier


here mine baby for 2013 pt race


----------



## Xueoo

I always send *my* "best". I don't keep other types. I like some more than others, but "best" is every one of them.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Xueoo said:


> My birds shipped. From the west coast to the east coast they go. Now I can have peace of mind knowing they have left. It's always an adventure shipping birds, it seems.


Xueoo,
Do you mind if I ask how much the shipping cost from west coast to east coast? thanks


----------



## conditionfreak

blongboy said:


> Walt is flying this year?
> damn i wish my best pair would have made it!
> o well this should be a great and fun race..the more the merrier
> 
> 
> here mine baby for 2013 pt race


That is a darn smart move. Send one racing pigeon, and send one crow. If the hawks are bad, the crow just might make it through and win. Genius!


----------



## Xueoo

pigeon is fun said:


> Xueoo,
> Do you mind if I ask how much the shipping cost from west coast to east coast? thanks


It was $50.80 or something close to that. One day delivery also. Atlanta is a major city so i think delivery is faster. Also, i shipped before 10:30 am so that made the delivery one day.


----------



## conditionfreak

The USPS impressed me again. I shipped my birds from a small town 50 miles east of Cincinnati, Ohio, to Atlanta, Ga.

I shipped at 3:20 PM and they apparently arrived about noon the following day. Cost was $32.00.

You have to admit. That is nice work on their part.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Pay for your shipping online guys. If you have a printer or access to one. Get the birds in the box weighed, either yourself or the PO will do it. Then go home and punch in all the information. Pay via paypal, debit, or credit. It can save a LOT of money. Then you print out the shipping label, stick it on the box, and take them to the PO.

My dad didn't ship them like I thought he would. Next monday he will. Paying online it should be somewhere between $17 and $20 to get from NC to GA. Paying traditionally at the PO it would be somewhere between $25 and $30. Not a huge difference but it isn't going far. It saved one guy I shipped birds to nearly $40.


----------



## pigeon is fun

thanks for the info. i will give it a try.


----------



## conditionfreak

Here are the two hopefuls I sent this year. I too went for the crow look. Hoping the hawks will leave them alone.

I am lousy at taking pictures of pigeons. But here are the first birds that will be lost, er, ah, I mean....the 1st and 2nd place finishers of the 2013 PTC.

They are nest mates. I normally do not like sending nest mates to the same event. But decided to just do it and see what happens.



















Here are the pedigrees of the parents.

Cock:










Dam:


----------



## blongboy

conditionfreak said:


> That is a darn smart move. Send one racing pigeon, and send one crow. If the hawks are bad, the crow just might make it through and win. Genius!


both are nest mate ..wanted to send two black but the other didnt hatch


----------



## blongboy

conditionfreak said:


> Dam:



i see aarden/cools in it ..how do they do?


----------



## Xueoo

Beat the Freak...CHECK

Beat Blongboy...CHECK

Let's see what everybody's else's got...


----------



## raftree3

Found a couple of birds chipping ice in my barn so I offered them a ride to Georgia. I think my goal will be to beat anyone who's name starts with "X"..........Good Luck! Everyone.


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
Looking at the pedigree them birds Should have the Goods.I like the bottom bird(looks like a hen to me).Will post pics of mine once they're weaned,but no ped.All I can say is the mother's a good bird and the father's from a good neighborhood.


----------



## TheLaw818

I'm sending this one.. Been in training mode for a minute, as you can see he's super fast lmao lol


----------



## conditionfreak

blongboy said:


> i see aarden/cools in it ..how do they do?


Apparently not too good, as it was sold to me.  I got a male that is also black, from the same guy. But a different pedigree.

I worry about someone who specializes or concentrates in a certain color. But the price was right, and I have had not owned imports before. So I went with it.

The previous youngsters out of my imports, did not do too well for me. Just average. But I was mating the two imports together. I still have a couple of those youngsters around, so did they find their way home. But that is about it. Straight import blood is apparently not too fast, from this clan. But they are supposed to be long distance birds. Haven't tried them on that yet.

This time I used the cock bird I obtained from Avilla Lofts thru ipigeon. It was supposed to be a hen, but is a small cock bird.

W'ell see how it works out. At least they will be tested by some good stuff from around the country. I heard the "X-man" has something special in his corner. Plus, Crazy Dave might have gotten something special from his extremely close friend, Crazy Pete. 

If I lose, I will blame it on Damon. Couldn't possibly be my babies faults. 

Funny thing is, in hand, the bird with the white on it is the nicer bird. Just took a lousy picture of it. I believe that one is a cock and the lower one is a hen. But their daddy fooled me and Avilla, so who knows.

I have always liked a bird (of any color), that has a white tick by the eyes. Doesn't make any sense, I know. But they just send me a visual message of something special. Has worked in the past. That is one reason I decided to send these two nest mates.

I'm sure others on here, have their little preferences. Such as white flights or a certain color eye. Blues with white flights always look very good to me also. I hate blue checks for some reason.


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
When one of our Infamous PT members sees the ped of that cock he'll be rooting for you for sure.


----------



## blongboy

conditionfreak said:


> Apparently not too good, as it was sold to me.  I got a male that is also black, from the same guy. But a different pedigree.
> 
> I worry about someone who specializes or concentrates in a certain color. But the price was right, and I have had not owned imports before. So I went with it.
> 
> The previous youngsters out of my imports, did not do too well for me. Just average. But I was mating the two imports together. I still have a couple of those youngsters around, so did they find their way home. But that is about it. Straight import blood is apparently not too fast, from this clan. But they are supposed to be long distance birds. Haven't tried them on that yet.
> 
> This time I used the cock bird I obtained from Avilla Lofts thru ipigeon. It was supposed to be a hen, but is a small cock bird.
> 
> W'ell see how it works out. At least they will be tested by some good stuff from around the country. I heard the "X-man" has something special in his corner. Plus, Crazy Dave might have gotten something special from his extremely close friend, Crazy Pete.
> 
> If I lose, I will blame it on Damon. Couldn't possibly be my babies faults.
> 
> Funny thing is, in hand, the bird with the white on it is the nicer bird. Just took a lousy picture of it. I believe that one is a cock and the lower one is a hen. But their daddy fooled me and Avilla, so who knows.
> 
> I have always liked a bird (of any color), that has a white tick by the eyes. Doesn't make any sense, I know. But they just send me a visual message of something special. Has worked in the past. That is one reason I decided to send these two nest mates.
> 
> I'm sure others on here, have their little preferences. Such as white flights or a certain color eye. Blues with white flights always look very good to me also. I hate blue checks for some reason.


was about to buy a set too ..but i just had a feeling they wouldnt be able to match my black
if u do well then ill buy one to add to my loft!


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll be sending a bird out of a very generous person from this site "bbcdon" mated to a Houben ?? cross.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Hope this works.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete. That is an impressive pedigree. Almost a whos-who of well known birds. Ikon. The President, and Sapphire, etc. I know of "blue 44" also. Plus Millennium and Super 62. Lots of good stuff in that pedigree.

I have a bird out of the "Pied President", that would do well mating into that line. But it often puts out infertile eggs. Has produced once or twice though. Beautiful cock bird, BB white flight.

bbcdon has some good birds. I have held a couple of them.


----------



## jboy1

*The 2 I will be sending.*

This is the peds of the 2 i will be sending. No pics as they are still in the nest.


----------



## conditionfreak

jboy1. I wouldn't mind getting a hen youngster off of that pair. I think it would go well with my cock bird pedigree above. What state are you in?


----------



## loonecho

Wow Guys! Those are some fast looking pieces of paper. Hope they don't get blown away by my paperless mutts.

Jim


----------



## Crazy Pete

I don't remember what race this bird flew in, hope bbcdon will tell us.

I'm going to fold my ped into a jet and tape it to the birds back, so you better hold on.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Man this Paper Competition is getting Fierce.I'll have to post my peds if they're still thumb tacked to the wall of my outhouse.
Seriously some good lucking stuff on them peds.


----------



## Josepe

Found It!!-Pedigree For My Two
From the loft of Crap Shoot Sammy

BB Cock------ Ole Blue- From The Chessie Railroad Yard


Multi Colored Hen------- RC Pied Black Check- from the Gated Community Up The Road


----------



## conditionfreak

Remember. It is all about the pedigree. It has little to do with results. Results are just luck, like the lottery.

The paper is where it's at. Nothing flies like paper. Well....maybe feathers do. 







(ha ha ha)


----------



## conditionfreak

Josepe said:


> Found It!!-Pedigree For My Two
> From the loft of Crap Shoot Sammy
> 
> BB Cock------ Ole Blue- From The Chessie Railroad Yard
> 
> 
> Multi Colored Hen------- RC Pied Black Check- from the Gated Community Up The Road


Might be one of mine. I dumped a good for nuthin', Blue Bar, at the Chessie Railroad Yard a couple of years ago. Try calling it too you, using the name "Lousy Bird". I didn't think it would come home, and it apparently didn't even try.


----------



## grunt45

Is my trophy in the mail yet?


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
I tried what you said and he came to me!!! Thanks for dumping him off there,but don't ask for him back when one of his babies Trims your Wings.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well last year I sent birds just off the ped, and I really think they would have won if it were not for the back draft of that South Town bird. Siblings of this years birds have won races from 100 out to 300 miles.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Josepe: ha ha. Good one.

Hey, my combine sent out an email, stating that the AU had made a rule change about the 75 mile minimum distance for an official race. The email states that the clubs and combines can set their own minimum distances.

But when I check the AU web site, the old rule has not changed in the race rules.

Anyone hear about a minimum distance change? This could affect me, as I fly about 56 miles for our 100 mile race station.

But I would not participate in a hundred mile race, any way. It is too short and my birds would just zoom right past my house, and follow the flock for a long way, before they even thought about looking for home. Just oo short.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My birds are going to wipe their butts with those pieces of papers. Where are all the wins on those peds? Might rethink which birds I am going to send out. Looks like some pretty fancy competition.


----------



## conditionfreak

We don't put wins on pedigrees. Haven't you heard. "Image" is everything.


----------



## conditionfreak

In my import pedigree, it states "soft feathered black". I have heard of soft feathered before, but never held one, until I got two of them.

It really is "soft feathered". Not sure if that is good or bad, but it feels funny. I forgot to check and see if the two I sent, have that trait. I don't think they did.


----------



## jboy1

hillfamilyloft said:


> My birds are going to wipe their butts with those pieces of papers. Where are all the wins on those peds? Might rethink which birds I am going to send out. Looks like some pretty fancy competition.


I have never seen a bird with a race record that has not raced yet.
The best you can do is count on the blood line.And you should look close on the wins from its blood line. Not saying they will do good, I have had birds 45 yrs and best to best means nothing. Good luck to all.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

jboy1 said:


> I have never seen a bird with a race record that has not raced yet.
> The best you can do is count on the blood line.And you should look close on the wins from its blood line. Not saying they will do good, I have had birds 45 yrs and best to best means nothing. Good luck to all.


Parents grandparents etc. What did they do. If I have to look to Ikon on the pedigree to find a winner I have diluted the bloodline. I had a grandson of Ikon. He raised a few winners. Show me a grandson or great from Ikon that has produced winners then I will listen. When I look at a pedigree, I want to see birds off winners or siblings of winners etc. 
To me all the adjectives that are used in pedigrees are mumbo jumbo. Show me the money, they wins the race records, what the pair has produced, etc. Anyone can go to Ganus and get a bird with a hell of a pedigree. But what do they produce? Case in point, Warren won the PT year before last with a bird off his Flamingo birds. Winners close to the bird, birds that produce winners. I hope that Ikon bird wins the PT. Then we can put some race results and breeding results on that pedigree. Then maybe I will see what you see.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> We don't put wins on pedigrees. Haven't you heard. "Image" is everything.


We just Ganusize them where Adjectives = Wins. Funny how the guys in Belgium name the bird, put a string of about 30 wins after the birds name and then show you an incomplete pedigree. Because they just don't really care past a few generations. In the US we put fancy names, write in all kinds of "one pin tail BS" add no race or breeding results, and drool over the pedigree. Hell, I think if you put the golden words "Sure Bet" on a pedigree, it adds $200 to the birds value. 
I offered my 250 mile winning hen to a guy in ABQ to breed her to his High points cock bird. The best bird by far in 10 years in ABQ. She is off a pair of mine that has raised three winners, many top 10 and top 10% birds. The sire is a sibling to 4 club winners in ABQ. The dam sister to my futurity winner and Aunt to the clubs 300 mile futurity winner and 250 mile bond winner. Definitely a horse for the course. He turned the offer down, to breed him to an unproven hen with a nice pedigree he paid $300 for in an auction. I don't get it.


----------



## conditionfreak

You obviously have a point that is valid. Race records by close relatives count for more than anything else, IMO. The basket is how you find the good'uns.

I just kid about the "flying pedigrees". Of course you are correct.

I feel exactly as you do. Some guy with no name birds, that wins consistently over the last few seasons, is far above a bird like mine. With an outstanding looking pedigree, bought off of ipigeon.

But, when it comes to racing pigeons. What goes for more money? 

Nice pedigrees. Few are going to sell their winning stuff. They are going to sell the nice pedigrees. That is why most of us, start with nice pedigrees. No one in my combine is going to sell me their best, proven stuff, unless they really need money.

Half of this sport, is about selling birds. The other half, is about performance. Sometimes those fit together nicely. But, if Warren nevers wins a race with a younster off of his red Ludo. People will still want to get some of that "stuff" in their loft. Because it looks like on paper, awesome stuff.

If southtownracers bird won last years PTC, and it goes on to win several races in this upcoming old bird season. No one will be looking to buy something off of it. Unless the pedigree is awesome looking. That is a reality. Proven by your example above.

Most people want to add birds with nice pedigrees. Pure and simple. Happens every day on ipigeon, etc.

But, we are in agreement, as to where the good birds are most likely located. Of course, on any given day....it is krap shoot.

I have said many times before. The handler is of the uppermost importance in this sport. Not the genetics. That is my opinion. I believe most birds are comparable. Been too many years in the making, for them not to be. Over the last 150 years or so, no one has been working on making inferior racing pigeons.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I bred the race winning hen to my Kahuna bird that raised my futurity winner. He also raised 3 top 10 birds the year before last in the club. They have two fat and happy birds in the nest. Maybe I will send one of those to see how they do against those paper champs. Race is on.


----------



## conditionfreak

I think you and I should have an ice cream bet. Best bird of the four, wins an ice cream.

The classic race. Pedigree versus record.

I fully expect you to win. But, on any given day....I figure it is a fifty-fifty proposition.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> You obviously have a point that is valid. Race records by close relatives count for more than anything else, IMO. The basket is how you find the good'uns.
> 
> I just kid about the "flying pedigrees". Of course you are correct.
> 
> I feel exactly as you do. Some guy with no name birds, that wins consistently over the last few seasons, is far above a bird like mine. With an outstanding looking pedigree, bought off of ipigeon.
> 
> But, when it comes to racing pigeons. What goes for more money?
> 
> Nice pedigrees. Few are going to sell their winning stuff. They are going to sell the nice pedigrees. That is why most of us, start with nice pedigrees. No one in my combine is going to sell me their best, proven stuff, unless they really need money.
> 
> Half of this sport, is about selling birds. The other half, is about performance. Sometimes those fit together nicely. But, if Warren nevers wins a race with a younster off of his red Ludo. People will still want to get some of that "stuff" in their loft. Because it looks like on paper, awesome stuff.
> 
> If southtownracers bird won last years PTC, and it goes on to win several races in this upcoming old bird season. No one will be looking to buy something off of it. Unless the pedigree is awesome looking. That is a reality. Proven by your example above.
> 
> Most people want to add birds with nice pedigrees. Pure and simple. Happens every day on ipigeon, etc.
> 
> But, we are in agreement, as to where the good birds are most likely located. Of course, on any given day....it is krap shoot.
> 
> I have said many times before. The handler is of the uppermost importance in this sport. Not the genetics. That is my opinion. I believe most birds are comparable. Been too many years in the making, for them not to be. Over the last 150 years or so, no one has been working on making inferior racing pigeons.


I still think you can gain advantage with sound breeding practices. I guess I am lucky in that I do not fly my birds and have to rely on numerous others to fly my birds. probably a truer test of their worth next to a one loft race. If they can win for pros, new fliers, bad fliers etc, then they can win anywhere. A mediocre flier can have the best birds in the world and no one will know. They guy that wins the combine every week may have the best methods and average birds like you say. My birds have won races for 6 different fliers in ABQ. I take that information to my breeding loft. Probably gives me an advantage over those that just fly their own.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> I think you and I should have an ice cream bet. Best bird of the four, wins an ice cream.
> 
> The classic race. Pedigree versus record.
> 
> I fully expect you to win. But, on any given day....I figure it is a fifty-fifty proposition.


Your on! I also bet a while back for title vs ice cream. If my bird gets beat the top flier can have them. If I win I get ice cream. 

All kidding aside, I like a bird with a solid pedigree from a family with solid race and breeding records. Wins always trump paper.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> I think you and I should have an ice cream bet. Best bird of the four, wins an ice cream.
> 
> The classic race. Pedigree versus record.
> 
> I fully expect you to win. But, on any given day....I figure it is a fifty-fifty proposition.


Not if they fly part time like the two you still have from last year. Hopefully they will prove as old birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well my Ikon bird raised winners 2 years in o row, but my club is lucky to have 5 people that fly every week. That's why I'm sending them to the PTC, just to see what the can do with real competition. On the Dam's side she missed being an AU champ by just a few points. Her sire has a race record, always in the top 10%, and her Dam is a AU champion. So I guess we will see what happens.

My Ikon bird finished a OLR, I just don't know witch one or how good or bad it did, bbcdon does and maybe he will tell us. Your birds just might win out against my "mumbo Jumbo", so lets just put some ice cream down and see.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

hillfamilyloft said:


> All kidding aside, I like a bird with a solid pedigree from a family with solid race and breeding records. Wins always trump paper.


I'm with you guys on this. I want both. I want the wins AND the paper. I get it, some people are happy with just the wins. But what's so wrong with striving for both?


----------



## Crazy Pete

I don't think the pedigree thing is just here in the US, It's a German bidding on the Ganus bird. My bird came in at 126th place and the Ganus bird came in 1843th place. The price is in SA Rand.

42 Almahurst Heritag
AUPV2012 2682 Ruddy Svoboda R 3,600 3 
Requirements not met
43 Debbie Little Tiger
AUGFL2012 45 Ganus Family Loft R 9,000 4 
Requirements not met


----------



## jboy1

conditionfreak said:


> jboy1. I wouldn't mind getting a hen youngster off of that pair. I think it would go well with my cock bird pedigree above. What state are you in?


I have a young one now about 60 days old not sure of the sex.I will pm you my phone number.


----------



## grunt45

This thread has become very interesting lately! I just hope my birds do OK! They will be going against some awesome birds!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC*

The follwing flyers birds are in Loft the numers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-1 and 2
Raftree- 3 and 4
xueoo- 5 and 6


----------



## fadedracer

when is the deadline?


----------



## Crazy Pete

gd01 said:


> Can someone point me to the shipping info? I found accepting birds 3/18-4/30.


This is what I found.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

That's It ,it hasn't changed.


----------



## gd01

*Birds*

Do I need to have these birds held at the PO for pickup?


----------



## Crazy Pete

gd01 said:


> Do I need to have these birds held at the PO for pickup?


It's best to call your local PO and see what time they get picked up, and then have them there 30 minutes early. And it is best to ship on Monday or Tuesday.
Dave


----------



## gd01

I am talking about on Nomads end.
Gary


----------



## Xueoo

Send the birds to Nomads address. The PO will deliver or call to pick up, depending on what that particular PO does. In most cases, the PO will call to pick up as that is faster than a bird riding around in the truck.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Hey everbody, meet 1st and 2nd place PT RACE 2013


----------



## Crazy Pete

Hi first and second, I hope you do just about as good as last years bird.
Dave


----------



## dogging_99

I have two that I will send hatched 3/22, Looks like I just make the deadline.


----------



## drifter

Crazy Pete said:


> Hi first and second, I hope you do just about as good as last years bird.
> Dave


I hope my birds do just a little bit better than his last years birds, but I have serious doubts that that will happen.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Xueoo said:


> Send the birds to Nomads address. The PO will deliver or call to pick up, depending on what that particular PO does. In most cases, the PO will call to pick up as that is faster than a bird riding around in the truck.


Also, I am pretty sure Nomad has asked you to call him or pm him to let him know they have been shipped.


----------



## Josepe

Matt,
Figuring you're going to be the One To Beat.Won't come easy for anyone with the birds you have.Mine will just make the shipping deadline.Had to go to a backup pair for one of mine.One of my good producing pairs from last year quit sitting their eggs a couple of days early. I'd rather send birds from two different pairs for a little different genetic mix makeup.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

SouthTown Racers said:


> Hey everbody, meet 1st and 2nd place PT RACE 2013


Your birds always look so shiny and healthy, I suppose the good camera and photography helps but I am sure you have some tricks up your sleeve with regards to minerals,oils and vitamins?? I am always impressed.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Thanks NZ! I actually just use the camera on my phone, and the only trick I use to make them shine is give them black oil sunflower mixed in with their normal food.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> Matt,
> Figuring you're going to be the One To Beat.Won't come easy for anyone with the birds you have.Mine will just make the shipping deadline.Had to go to a backup pair for one of mine.One of my good producing pairs from last year quit sitting their eggs a couple of days early. I'd rather send birds from two different pairs for a little different genetic mix makeup.


I might just ship the BCWF in this nest and try out one of the young from a new pair as my 2nd entry.


----------



## Josepe

Matt,
That may be a descent gesture to show a little mercy on the rest of us,but then you have a whole loft of Good Birds.
The one other option I will exersize is to say the Lady Luck Prayer over them before they leave the post office.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> Matt,
> That may be a descent gesture to show a little mercy on the rest of us,but then you have a whole loft of Good Birds.
> The one other option I will exersize is to say the Lady Luck Prayer over them before they leave the post office.


The parents of the 2 birds in the picture are 2 of my best breeders, but this is the first year they have been paired together. The mother of this nest is a full sister to the father of last yrs PT race winner.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Okay I lied. My dad didn't ship them until this morning. It cost a 6 dollars and some change


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have quite a few birds coming tomorrow please if you send birds pm me so i can be on point Thanks everyone  Also I will be updating quite alot since we have all winners coming in during the next few weeks  alot of work but I have not decided who I am putting in race One will be a grizzle and other possibly silver or blue bar I will Identify before acceptance of birds ends also they will house and train with ptc birds only with no participation in any club races unless other ptc birds are allowed


----------



## Xueoo

Please send all your best. Mine are and will be hard to beat!


----------



## raftree3

Xueoo ......I hate to beat an alias. I'm pretty sure you're not a rookie My poor little barn pigeons won't care.


----------



## Xueoo

I don't race. The truth.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Man I may have to ship the big guns this year. You guys are sending studs and studesses.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have quite a few birds coming tomorrow please if you send birds pm me so i can be on point Thanks everyone  Also I will be updating quite alot since we have all winners coming in during the next few weeks  alot of work but I have not decided who I am putting in race One will be a grizzle and other possibly silver or blue bar I will Identify before acceptance of birds ends also they will house and train with ptc birds only with no participation in any club races unless other ptc birds are allowed



If your club will allow you to race these birds, I say go for it.
Dave


----------



## kingdizon

Lol pigeon racers are the best at trash talking thier competition than of any sport. So much big talk I wonder who will ACTUALLY win. Should be a good race. 
And ill be competing next year. Hopefully PT can convince TALON to host it. If so, my 1st generation racera are gonna leave your pigeons choking on their tail feathers


----------



## NZ Pigeon

SouthTown Racers said:


> Thanks NZ! I actually just use the camera on my phone, and the only trick I use to make them shine is give them black oil sunflower mixed in with their normal food.


I have been using sunflower and polyseed oil but the results have been nothing like this..


----------



## gd01

*Arriving birds*

My two should arrive today with some luck. I just hope they can hold a perch!
Gary


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Important To All Who Have Sent Birds As Of 3/25*



gd01 said:


> My two should arrive today with some luck. I just hope they can hold a perch!
> Gary


No birds arrived today so please check your guarantee so you can get refund tomorrow is going to be a headache  please if your sending a group of birds please tell me band numbers so I know whos who entry  have a great day


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Mine are TRC something and something. 340 and 350 I think.


----------



## TheLaw818

Any updates on birds arriving today...


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Arrival Update*

Only gd01 birds arrived today that means tomorrow is going to be a nightmare but I am okay just hope they are all well please I hope you have my number on box. If not I call everyday since I know when they arrive


----------



## napcinco05

Ill be shipping 2 birds by monday. I hope everything goes well with shipping.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I figured mine would be there since you know, it's one state away and we are near major airports  Oh well.


----------



## conditionfreak

I will be happy when my entries make it home from a 30 mile training toss. Until then, it is touch and go. Once they have come home from a small but decent mileage, then I will believe they have a chance.

The early settling and first tosses, are the dangerous parts. After they get through that. They have a shot at the gold.

So....I will be holding my breath for awhile. I will probably start turning blue in early May.  I have ice creams riding on this event. Double scoop butter pecan.

I think I can. I think I can. I think I can....

On another note. I am raising some babies for a couple of flyers on here. People I have never met, but I will meet one eventually. As they will be delivered in person.

I wasn't going to breed very many youngsters this year. Maybe only 8-10. But now, production is in full gear.

Sometimes plans change.


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
I agree.Mine will be some of the youngest ones in boot camp(being shipped on April 22nd).Just hope Mother Nature Kissed them with some Intelligence and a Good Compass.And some Luck.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I just hope my birds follow the winner, 2nd place will still get me some ice cream.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC*

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of today
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. yes skipped numbers will be mine 15 and 25

Conditionfreak-1 and 2
Raftree- 3 and 4
xueoo- 5 and 6
gd01-7 and 8
thelaw818- 9 and 10
soundmajorr- 11 and 12
ward13v- 13 and 14
italianbird101- 16 and 17
maryofexter- 18 and 19


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> I just hope my birds follow the winner, 2nd place will still get me some ice cream.
> Dave


Not from me, if mine is the 1st place.

Just to make it perfectly clear. You and I have an ice cream bet, that my best bird, is better than your best bird, this year. Right?

C'mon 88 and 90. Do your stuff. Beat those crazy birds!


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of today
> The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. yes skipped numbers will be mine 15 and 25
> 
> Conditionfreak-1 and 2
> Raftree- 3 and 4
> xueoo- 5 and 6
> gd01-7 and 8
> thelaw818- 9 and 10
> soundmajorr- 11 and 12
> ward13v- 13 and 14
> italianbird101- 16 and 17
> maryofexter- 18 and 19


hmmm... ward13v, got the 13 and 14 bands. An omen? (13 "victory"?)

Probably just a coincidence.  After all. I got the #1 band.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Yes sir if your best is better than mine I'll have to pack some ice cream in dry ice and send it your way.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

Just got back from the post office. I was issued a refund for the total amount. They kept apologizing and assured me this would never happen again. Huge misunderstanding on how the birds were shipped, go figure.. I'm just happy they arrive alive....


----------



## ward13v

Woohoo 13 is my lucky # I was born on Friday 13 th


----------



## Josepe

Whew! How has your luck been these years?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Just got my shipping boxes today. What a cardboard enema with the prices of those. 100 bucks shipped for 5 medium boxes is too much. Will ship out Tuesday of next week or the 9th. Depending on whether the birds are ready or not. I only have two that have left the nest. The ones that I am eyeballing have not hit the floor yet. Want them weaned before they make a two day journey. They are looking good though.


----------



## drifter

ward13v said:


> Woohoo 13 is my lucky # I was born on Friday 13 th


I once knew a guy who was born on Halloween. He said his mom always said she didn't know if he was a trick or a treat.


----------



## grunt45

I am going to ship mine early next week.


----------



## Xueoo

hillfamilyloft said:


> Just got my shipping boxes today. What a cardboard enema with the prices of those. 100 bucks shipped for 5 medium boxes is too much. Will ship out Tuesday of next week or the 9th. Depending on whether the birds are ready or not. I only have two that have left the nest. The ones that I am eyeballing have not hit the floor yet. Want them weaned before they make a two day journey. They are looking good though.


Send your best and win it this year. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Josepe

Randy and Ace are Do.I imagine grunt45 will be flying a couple of Ace's birds.Randy and Ace have collaberated their knowledge and breeding efforts together to produce some Good birds the last couple of years.And I beleive Ace has taken it even to the next level with this years breeding program.
They're both deserving of a Win and I wish them both luck flying and breeding.


----------



## Xueoo

Oh no! It was hard enough competing with one mind, now we have to deal with two, or three, or more?


----------



## grunt45

Josepe said:


> Randy and Ace are Do.I imagine grunt45 will be flying a couple of Ace's birds.Randy and Ace have collaberated their knowledge and breeding efforts together to produce some Good birds the last couple of years.And I beleive Ace has taken it even to the next level with this years breeding program.
> They're both deserving of a Win and I wish them both luck flying and breeding.




Very observant one bird will be from a pair off my young bird team last year from Ace.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Looks like every one is going one step up, this year could be very interesting.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

grunt45 said:


> Very observant one bird will be from a pair off my young bird team last year from Ace.


that may change my mind on what I send. I was debating on whether or not to send a bird of of Ace's pair I have on loan. If his bloodline is in the race I may send something else. I have yet to send my best to the PT race. This year may be the time. They will be ready to go the 9th. I was shooting for Tuesday, but they are not out of the nest yet. Still have yellow on the heads. 
You never know which birds will be your best from year to year. If I could send 20, I would feel pretty confident. Only sending two is a bit of a crap shoot. I am getting it narrowed down where almost every bird produced is off a winner or off a pair that produced winners. I am thinking about sending a bird off my 2010 250mile winner and also a sibling of hers. She is bred to one of my best Kahuna. She is also his granddaughter. Not sure if too line bred. Have not tested them. If I wait until the 9th, I will have more choices. Probably just go with the gut.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

hehe, Getting interesting, This last page has been the best to date, Some actual bird/strain talk. Don't get me wrong, The trash talk is good but this last page reminds us all of what OLR's are about, Testing the birds, against other birds with no excuses such as, "I am a back marker" "I'm 20 miles off the line of flight" etc etc


----------



## loonecho

My no-names will be heading south Monday. They have never known a temperature above 36 degrees so I hope they don't go into shock when they find themselves in Georgia. Sending a mostly white dominant opal and BB white flight. Hope they don't end up hawk-bait.

Jim


----------



## Josepe

One of mine is from stock that does real well for flyers in California so I'm hoping the genetic heat tolerenece does okay In Georgia also.The flyer that I aquired the cock to this pair from just banded two of his siblings to send to Marty Ladin in Cal.to fly in the San Fernando Valley Futurity.But the Basket(and some Luck)always tells the story.


----------



## soundmajorr

Josepe, if you dont mind me asking who you got your birds from? i work and help marty out, and he also helps me out. Just came from his house for the 1st old bird race of the season.


----------



## grunt45

The hen actually came home a month late from a race in terrible condition missing some flights. She always did very well in training so I'm assuming something happened and she had to fight her way home. I guess her young will prove me right or wrong.


----------



## Josepe

soundmajorr,

PM'd you.I was told Marty has a Billboard in his living room with pics of all his pigeon friends and birds.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC*

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of today
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. yes skipped numbers will be mine 15 and 25

Conditionfreak-1 and 2
Raftree- 3 and 4
xueoo- 5 and 6
gd01-7 and 8
thelaw818- 9 and 10
soundmajorr- 11 and 12
ward13v- 13 and 14
italianbird101- 16 and 17
maryofexter- 18 and 19
timber-20 and 21


----------



## loonecho

20 birds in the loft, That's a good start. Most likely mine will wear purple as they will be there early this week. I'll send you a pm once they are shipped for sure.

Jim


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can i get one to wear purple and one to wear red?


----------



## soundmajorr

Got your pm Josepe. You should see Marty's living room. He has places on all 4 walls of the living room. It has winning birds, articles, winning races. That doesn't include his kitchen walls and cabinets walls. If there was anyone who cared about pigeons this much it would be Marty. He loves keeping records of breeding and training tosses. Don't know if you have ever seen his loft. But it's about 80ft long. Also has two cages for hens and cocks to be seperate(breeders) that are about 10x20 ft each. Then also 19 individual breeder pens lol. Awesome. Wish I had half the space he does along with Half of his knowledge lol.


----------



## Josepe

I've seen a video of Marty's loft,WOW.Marty's pretty well a Legend in that part of the Country.And with him in his 80's and still flying and winning Big races shows his dedication and love of the sport.


----------



## Josepe

My birds will be wearing Red(the color of Fire)


----------



## soundmajorr

Yeah he loves it. Even in his office of the loft he has diplomas everywhere lol. He also likes to crack jokes here and there.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*No birds today *

PTC racers in there loft perches up more to come will take pics soon also IMORALES visted the loft and dropped his entries off sunday 3/31


----------



## loonecho

Mine should have been there today. I checked the tracking and it said they were mis-routed. I hope they get there tomorrow. Damon, if they do, can you make sure they find the water right away? Thanks buddy. Guess I'm going back to the post office tomorrow for a refund on my shipping costs.

Jim


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC*

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of today
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. yes skipped numbers will be mine 15 and 25



Conditionfreak-1 and 2
Raftree- 3 and 4
xueoo- 5 and 6
gd01-7 and 8
thelaw818- 9 and 10
soundmajorr- 11 and 12
ward13v- 13 and 14
italianbird101- 16 and 17
maryofexter- 18 and 19
timber- 20 and 21
imorales-22 and 23
hmoob8wj-24 and 26
loonecho-27 and 28
nomadsloft-15 and 25


all pt birds in own section except new arrivals get luxury boxes for a few days lol! 10x14 lots of room need a few more perches though all are doing just fine!!


----------



## conditionfreak

Warren Smith of SmithFamilyLoft. I hope all is well. Good luck in whatever you are involved with.


----------



## Xueoo

conditionfreak said:


> Warren Smith of SmithFamilyLoft. I hope all is well. Good luck in whatever you are involved with.


Didn't SFL move on to breeding thoroughbreds and parakeets?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Arrival Update*

napacino entries made it today I believe that will be it for the week nobody else notified me of shipping


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Pictures speak loud*



View attachment 27221
[/attach][/attach]


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Pictures speak loud 2*

View attachment 27222


View attachment 27223


----------



## HmoobH8wj

what bird is the king in the loft?


----------



## drifter

Good looking birds. I'll be shipping mine next week. Seems like mine are on the small side but hopefully they'll mature and fill out over the next several months.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I see some hawk bait in that bunch


----------



## Josepe

Birds are Lookin' Good.Good to see some nice BC's in the mix.


----------



## ERIC K

hillfamilyloft said:


> I see some hawk bait in that bunch


Once your grizzle family starts to win for you , you'll never look back.


----------



## Josepe

raftree flew a nice grizzle in last years race that finished 4th.You can see the bird on his blog in his profile.Nice bird too.


----------



## raftree3

Thanks for the mention. I'm not really a grizzle fan. I've got one good grizzle cock so every year I have a few. Have to say that pair's produce are one of my most consistent.


----------



## xaivang

Is nomad around I pm him but haven't got any reply...


----------



## blongboy

cant find his address and #?


----------



## V-John

raftree3 said:


> Thanks for the mention. I'm not really a grizzle fan. I've got one good grizzle cock so every year I have a few. Have to say that pair's produce are one of my most consistent.


Rich gave me a very nice grizzle and I love the little guy. (crap. I probably just jinxed him. Strike that last comment from the record.) 
Flies great, traps great, very consistent.


----------



## loonecho

hillfamilyloft said:


> I see some hawk bait in that bunch


Well that just might be. But then again, his mother is 4 years old and looks just like him. She has been persued by hawks many times and never been caught. I hope he takes after her. One thing I'm proud to see is that he has chosen an upper perch! I see his white-flight sister and nestmate with her head in the feeder. She will be a challenger. 

Jim


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My first year when I was choosing breeders, I pulled the top perch birds. One was Buzz. He raised me a 300 mile winner and the 250 mile bond winner. Something to be said about top perch birds. Love the way he is looking down at the lesser birds. Like he's all that.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

ERIC K said:


> Once your grizzle family starts to win for you , you'll never look back.


First one goes out to Flap tomorrow. We will see what they can do.


----------



## soundmajorr

Hey nomad. Are the birds up and flying or fluttering around yet?


----------



## dvtlegend

*is this correct address to send the birds and info*

Birds and Money orders to

Damon M. Sylve 2379 Country Club Dr. Atlanta Ga 30311 678-789-8810 [email protected]

is this the right addy to send my birds to? I'll be sending tomorrow so if someone can pm or respond and let me know.

Ty


----------



## blongboy

dvtlegend said:


> Birds and Money orders to
> 
> Damon M. Sylve 2379 Country Club Dr. Atlanta Ga 30311 678-789-8810 [email protected]
> 
> is this the right addy to send my birds to? I'll be sending tomorrow so if someone can pm or respond and let me know.
> 
> Ty


thats were i sent mines


----------



## dvtlegend

alright, i'll be sending my two out tomorrow. A little info for you guys to know what you will be flying against. One will be out of a crazy al bird (8th place in texas challenge 2006) paired to a grand daughter of figo( full sister to some ghc HOF). The other bird will be out of my Inbred mr in the money cock x a hen off blauwe tangram which is a dbl g son of vos schalie blood of ohf. I hope they can do the job


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

soundmajorr said:


> Hey nomad. Are the birds up and flying or fluttering around yet?


yes only in the loft nobody is out yet not really planning to do that until all are in loft with 4 weeks in


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> yes only in the loft nobody is out yet not really planning to do that until all are in loft with 4 weeks in


Suck cause all those bird that is in now going to be strong on wing.

Nomad_Lofts u need to post ur address in the first page first post so people on wont ask so many time


----------



## blongboy

HmoobH8wj said:


> Suck cause all those bird that is in now going to be strong on wing.
> 
> Nomad_Lofts u need to post ur address in the first page first post so people on wont ask so many time


i think so too ..they would be too strong on the wing .. unless u have an idea? 
whatever works for u.


----------



## TheLaw818

what's going on with pictures of the birds and updates?


----------



## loonecho

There are a few pictures on the previous page.

Jim


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> yes only in the loft nobody is out yet not really planning to do that until all are in loft with 4 weeks in


I ain't the smartest flyer around. But this "plan" does not sound, sound. Maybe I am misunderstanding the "plan".

A loud noise or a hawk attack on that first or second day they are all let out. Could end in a disaster. As far as birds remaining in the running.

But, it is your race this year. I will look foolish if it goes well. I hope I look foolish. I care for these youngs birds. All of them.

The best bird of the bunch, could potentially be lost on any given day, of course. That is the sport of pigeon racing. But give them the best odds you can.

My bird will be over three months old, by the time it is allowed out of the loft. It was the first received in the loft. That is scary to me. It should be settled now, I think. It might already be too late. But what do I know?

Birds are going to be lost, no matter what you do.

I hope you are right and I am wrong.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> I ain't the smartest flyer around. But this "plan" does not sound, sound. Maybe I am misunderstanding the "plan".
> 
> A loud noise or a hawk attack on that first or second day they are all let out. Could end in a disaster. As far as birds remaining in the running.
> 
> But, it is your race this year. I will look foolish if it goes well. I hope I look foolish. I care for these youngs birds. All of them.
> 
> The best bird of the bunch, could potentially be lost on any given day, of course. That is the sport of pigeon racing. But give them the best odds you can.
> 
> My bird will be over three months old, by the time it is allowed out of the loft. It was the first received in the loft. That is scary to me. It should be settled now, I think. It might already be too late. But what do I know?
> 
> Birds are going to be lost, no matter what you do.
> 
> I hope you are right and I am wrong.



IS THERE A *L I K E * BOTTOM ON THIS REPLY?


----------



## raftree3

Maybe not the way I'd do it but I guess when I sent my birds, that was my vote for however Damon chose to do things.


----------



## TylerBro

should of held off and sent a late late hatch and you would of won by fault  ...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

let all seat back and enjoy the show when it come to race =D


----------



## TylerBro

i just wanna see who im going to have to order a yb kit from next year ha ha


----------



## blongboy

as long as they can see the outside in a good view for a few days they should be fine. 
i put all my ybs in a rabbit basket and put them on top of the loft so they can see everything for a few hours every other day.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Mine should be there Thursday AM. Wonder how the one lofters do it when they get birds over months at a time. I would put band covers on all of them until the last race so we don't know who's is who's and what is up. Some of us are asking how many times our bird pooped today. Let Damon do his thing and get the birds trained.


----------



## Josepe

I think some of the concerns are Legitmate,especially from Walt(conditionfreak) who actually trains and races birds also and also hosted last years PT race.Aparently and understandable some may not be as Cool,Calm and Collective as others.Mine will be headed South on the 22nd.


----------



## conditionfreak

Don't take me the wrong way. I am for however and whatever comes from Nomad Loft handling this. Just like many of you had to deal with what I gave and did when I handled it.

But those of you that have not sent birds yet. Might want to pick something a little less fast, and more geared towards a tougher and smarter bird.

If ya got'em like that.


----------



## conditionfreak

A good friend of mine passed away last Sunday. Kevin Pezel was a great pigeon flyer. Always at or near the top of the sheet. He was only 49 years old. I do not know why he died. Just that he was found deceased a day or two after being missing from home.

Kevin was a very generous man. Several of my best birds, and my very best old bird, were gifts from Kevin. He gave me a blue check splash and told me to put it in my breeding loft, two years ago. I instead, put it on my racing team and it is my best in the loft. It has never lost a race when it was on three-to-ten day old babies. Combine races against a thousand or more birds.

Several of my other birds from Kevin, are great racers also. If they had a better handler, I think they would be awesome.

Kevin was well heard of in One Loft Races around the country. Often finishing somewhere in the money. Many of his birds came from Bobby Gonzales in Florida, which Kevin would travel and pick out in person.

I will miss Keven, even though he lived in Indiana and I am in Ohio, we got along just fine. Which is hard to do for me, with anyone. 

Two years ago, I was tasked with the responsibility of conducting a Special Yearling Race for my combine. I had a trophy made, and collected the entry money. Each flyer could only enter 3 birds into that event. Prizes were only awarded to the first 3 birds.

Kevin stated out loud, that he would win 1st, 2nd and 3rd, in that Yearling Race. He made that an official prediction. He made it with confidence, but with a leaning towards being humorous.

Turns out he was wrong. He only took 1st, 2nd and 4th. He was edged out for 3rd by another good flyer who lived near Kevin.

I wish the best for Kevins family during and after this terrible shock. RIP buddy.


----------



## derrick206

Sounds like I should send my Fabry Janssen crossed babies if they need to be smart and slower


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Grud, I just sent two fast ones. Thought sense it was flat and all, just needed speed. Wonder if a 300 mile race in Atlanta is shorter than a 300 mile race in Colorado with all the ups and downs? something for all you to ponder. That is why I sent my 250mile birds. Flatten the land you get about 300 miles.


----------



## Josepe

It's a 300 mile race so I'll be sending 300 mile birds.Speed birds may not be able to handle a 300,especially in the Georgia heat.


----------



## blongboy

if ya didnt think about sending a tough weather bird, then i must be one step ahead to 1st place


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Fast at 300 is still speed. Sent one off of Kahuna. He bred my futurity winner that flew from 360miles over 12k feet Grand Mesa in Co. He has also grandsired a couple of 300 mile winners. His Hen was 1st at 250miles by 7 minutes. The other birds is off a pair that raised the 250 winner, raised a 3rd in a 270mile race against 600+ birds. I did not send my slow long distance birds. You never know, might get a turtle vs hare scenario. I know coming from the desert, I could not race in that muggy weather and thick air.


----------



## Josepe

Never thought of that.Good thinking.


----------



## dvtlegend

it looks like my birds have reached it to nomads. I hope the birds are doing fine. I think I might have the biggest bird entered into this race. Lets hope it wouldnt be a fault I might regret


----------



## Josepe

Man if the birds that big maybe he'll keep the hawks away from the flock.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Mine should be there today.


----------



## soundmajorr

Mine should be there coming through the traps first on the main race.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Mine showed up yesterday according to the USPS tracking info. I wish Nomad would at least shoot a quick email letting the breeders know if their birds made it safely.....I dont think this is too much to ask


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

SouthTown Racers said:


> Mine showed up yesterday according to the USPS tracking info. I wish Nomad would at least shoot a quick email letting the breeders know if their birds made it safely.....I dont think this is too much to ask


They have arrived I apologize for not giving an update. I need everybody that sent birds to give me band numbers I lost my master list send in pm please pass along I will guard with my life and also post on first page Thanks


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Mine should be there Thursday AM. Wonder how the one lofters do it when they get birds over months at a time. I would put band covers on all of them until the last race so we don't know who's is who's and what is up. Some of us are asking how many times our bird pooped today. Let Damon do his thing and get the birds trained.


Yours are here also sir


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*No Flying yet*

Okay here is my reasoning 

1) helps me manage birds better no guessing with new arrivals every week (letting newbie out by mistake)

2)Hawks are still on winter patrol(spring weather just now in gear)

3) Wind conditions have been terrible for a young bird not able to fly 

4) Old bird season is in progress so lot of us wait

5) I will sneak them out guys be patient !!!! they will bond all will know each other and fly as one instead of individuals 


My mother has volunteered for release duty so I can be @home for arrival thinking of cherokee casino (yeah she likes to go there so its win win even if weather is bad we can next day) that date and location is pending


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> *I need everybody that sent birds to give me band numbers I lost my master list send in pm please pass alongs*



HmoobH8wj
AU 2013 ARPU 8111
AU 2013 ARPU 8103


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Nomad_Lofts said:


> They have arrived I apologize for not giving an update. I need everybody that sent birds to give me band numbers I lost my master list send in pm please pass along I will guard with my life and also post on first page Thanks


Thanks....did they take a good drink when they arrived? They were a day late, so I bet they were thirsty.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

HmoobH8wj said:


> HmoobH8wj
> AU 2013 ARPU 8111
> AU 2013 ARPU 8103


PM = Private message.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*band # please*

dont forget to pm me band numbers thanks


----------



## conditionfreak

I thought that the birds had other bands put on them, and that the list was on page 1?

I don't understand. I must be getting old.

Or you are. 

"Conditionfreak-1 and 2
Raftree- 3 and 4
xueoo- 5 and 6
gd01-7 and 8
thelaw818- 9 and 10
soundmajorr- 11 and 12
ward13v- 13 and 14
italianbird101- 16 and 17 - FOYS IF 301 & 302 
maryofexter- 18 and 19
timber- 20 and 21
imorales-
hmoob8wj- AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103 
loonecho- Foys 6899 and 6900. 
nomadlofts
napcino05- Au pinoy 1174 and 1177"


----------



## V-John

Walt, 

If I'm understanding, Damon wants the band numbers so he can sort out which birds belong to whom, as he is getting more then just a single pair aday? As our names don't necessarily match the names we use on here. That's what I'm guessing, but shoot, what do I know?


----------



## drifter

Just wondering how many bands your can put on a bird. As it stands now they are going to have three bands plus the gizmo band that triggers the electronic clock for a total of four.


----------



## Crazy Pete

They only have 2 so far, the band you put on and the color coded band and he will take that off when he puts the chip band on.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

grifter said:


> Just wondering how many bands your can put on a bird. As it stands now they are going to have three bands plus the gizmo band that triggers the electronic clock for a total of four.


Yea. In last years PTC. One bird had a regular AU band, and another address band. Then I had to put on the electronic band. So, two bands are on one leg. They barely (and I mean BARELY) fit.

It does make for what seems to be, an uncomfortable situation. But that particular bird is still here, and kicking. So, no big deal I guess.


----------



## conditionfreak

V-John said:


> Walt,
> 
> If I'm understanding, Damon wants the band numbers so he can sort out which birds belong to whom, as he is getting more then just a single pair aday? As our names don't necessarily match the names we use on here. That's what I'm guessing, but shoot, what do I know?


I am getting old.


----------



## drifter

Crazy Pete said:


> They only have 2 so far, the band you put on and the color coded band and he will take that off when he puts the chip band on.
> Dave


I misread Nomads post,I thought he was adding two bands per bird. Instead he is adding one band for each bird for a total of two. Thanks.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Hillfamilyloft
Randy Hill

My two
Loslobos 403
Loslobos 404


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of 4-14-13*

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990.
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12
ward13v- .............13 and 14
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 & 302
maryofexter- ........18 and 19
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 & 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 403 and 404
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895


If for any reason you have not send band numbers please do send them also If for any reason you don't see your name and you have sent birds please call me.

I have people sending birds but not calling or either not giving me there pt name on box. But they are doing fine eating and ****ting also bathing.


----------



## Crazy Pete

My birds will be on their way this week, and you do not want us to give them the first PMV shot.
Dave


----------



## blongboy

Nomad_Lofts said:


> ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
> The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.
> 
> Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990.
> Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
> xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
> gd01-...................7 and 8
> thelaw818-........... 9 and 10
> soundmajorr- ........11 and 12
> ward13v- .............13 and 14
> italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 & 302
> maryofexter- ........18 and 19
> timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 & 1154
> imorales-..............22 and 23
> hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
> loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
> nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25
> napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
> blongboy- ..........31 and 32
> southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
> hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 403 and 404
> dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38
> pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
> 
> 
> If for any reason you have not send band numbers please do send them also If for any reason you don't see your name and you have sent birds please call me.
> 
> I have people sending birds but not calling or either not giving me there pt name on box. But they are doing fine eating and ****ting also bathing.


so does the blank mean u got the right bird?


----------



## Crazy Pete

If it is blank you need to PM the band numbers of your birds to him.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*always check first page then you can pm if no answer there*

2) Birds will only be accepted from March 18th,2013 to April 30th,2013 * PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU SEND SQUABS BETWEEN THE AGES OF 30-45 DAYS OLD!!!!

a)I will do the PMV so DO NOT PMV PLEASE!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> My birds will be on their way this week, and you do not want us to give them the first PMV shot.
> Dave


correct see post above


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

blongboy said:


> so does the blank mean u got the right bird?


no need that band numbers


----------



## drifter

blongboy said:


> so does the blank mean u got the right bird?


He needs the band numbers of the birds that you sent.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Stood in line for 30 minutes at the PO this morning to get mine shipped off. Who in their right mind would go to the PO on tax day? Obviously I forgot it was tax day. 

Anyway, Kastle 1382 and Kastle 1325 are OTW!


----------



## conditionfreak

What is up with the green bands?


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> What is up with the green bands?


I dunno, don't all the cool kids have them? (seriously, I thought all the AU bands were green this year?)


----------



## V-John

Kastle Loft said:


> I dunno, don't all the cool kids have them? (seriously, I thought all the AU bands were green this year?)


This is correct. All the COOL kids have them.


----------



## conditionfreak

I bought mine straight from the AU, and they are a reddish/orange kinda thing.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Even the IF bands are green.


----------



## raftree3

Dave: Noticed that you entered birds in the Midwest Convention Race. Hope you have good luck. I think there's nearly 900 entered so far.





Crazy Pete said:


> My birds will be on their way this week, and you do not want us to give them the first PMV shot.
> Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

conditionfreak said:


> I bought mine straight from the AU, and they are a reddish/orange kinda thing.


Mine too...


----------



## Crazy Pete

raftree3 said:


> Dave: Noticed that you entered birds in the Midwest Convention Race. Hope you have good luck. I think there's nearly 900 entered so far.


Thanks, I need all the luck I can get, I have the birds out in David City with Rudy I think his loft position is a lot better than mine.
Dave


----------



## drifter

Nomad,shipped two birds today:
2013 AU Foys 1443
2013 AU Foys 1442
Both are blue checks


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Arrival Update*

no birds today 

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990.
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 & 302
maryofexter- ........18 and 19
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 & 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 403 and 404
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> What is up with the green bands?


The bands from Jedds were the same color green in 2010.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thats true. I have some few birds that has 2010 JEDDS bands.


----------



## drifter

I took my birds to the postoffice at 2:30 yesterday. They left the sort facility at Copell, TEX. for the airport this morning. All American Airline planes have been grounded all day long because of some computer problem. My birds will probably be near death when they arrive at nomads postoffice. It's 86 degrees here now, I'm sure it's even hotter in the cargo area of an airplane


----------



## Crazy Pete

They usually heat the cargo area, if not it would be well below freezing.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Man I hope things change and they'll be okay


----------



## drifter

Most of the grounded planes had passengers aboard while they were waiting and idling on the runway. One of the planes ran out of gas while it was idling.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I wasn't thinking about on the ground, makes you wonder if they cool the cargo area. Those big planes cruise at around 30k ft and the temp up there is around 50f below zero.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

You would hope the area is on climate control so that from the moment the birds/cargo go in the temp stays relatively stable until they come out again


----------



## V-John

Shipping address... Can someone direct me to where it is on this thread? I can't seem to find it, and I have looked on the first page...


----------



## Josepe

Check your PM's


----------



## Southwing

Whats the address ? and Name we need to put on for shipping?

Thanks


----------



## V-John

Thanks Guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Southwing said:


> Whats the address ? and Name we need to put on for shipping?
> 
> Thanks


please go to page 52.


----------



## drifter

I retrieved this information from the USPS tracking website this morning:
Your item arrived at the ATLANTA, GA 30311 post office at 9:54 am on April 17, 2013 and is ready for pickup. Now all I need is for nomad to pick them up from the post office.


----------



## Josepe

Did you let him know they were coming?Glad they got there okay for you.


----------



## drifter

I talked with him about twenty minutes ago, he had just picked them up and was on the way home with them.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I wanted to ship yesterday, had a flat tire and didn't get home till the post office closed. I guess I'll ship Monday, since he wont be lettering the birds out for a few more weeks it doesn't make that much difference.
Dave


----------



## Granny Smith

grifter said:


> I talked with him about twenty minutes ago, he had just picked them up and was on the way home with them.


I'm glad to know that this worked out ok for you.


----------



## Josepe

Looks like there's going to be a bunch shippiing right before the deadline besides me,unless they've backed out.46 members entered and only 20 has shipped so far?Mine will ship the 22nd.Because of a 1st round hatching problem with a couple of my good pairs I was sending from I'll be sending two from two test breedings(reluctantly),but they're from good stock so we'll see.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Cool, easy icecream.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Don't count on it.


----------



## TheLaw818

I'm starting to wonder what is really going on around here. lol
so what happens if all that signed up don't ship are we still in it?
What's going on with Nomad_Lofts and communicating with us?


----------



## pigeon is fun

Well, its 13 more days before the deadline. Hopefully more birds to come.


----------



## drifter

I forgot to mention that nomad said that he picked up my birds and kastle lofts birds at the same time.


----------



## Kastle Loft

grifter said:


> I forgot to mention that nomad said that he picked up my birds and kastle lofts birds at the same time.


Good to know, thanks. Tracking said he did, but I hadn't heard anything else.


----------



## V-John

Dropped ours in the mail today and I called him to give him heads up. Supposed to be there tomorrow by noon.


----------



## drifter

Kastle Loft said:


> Good to know, thanks. Tracking said he did, but I hadn't heard anything else.


According to nomad all of the birds were in good condition.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

V-john And Kwickirish Theyare Here Also Kastle Loft Along With Grifter Came Yesterday


----------



## Josepe

Mine will ship Mon.morning.Band #'s:

IF 2013 IRPC 3401 BB
IF 2013 IRPC 3410 BC


----------



## blongboy

any update picture?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*update*

View attachment 27326


View attachment 27327


View attachment 27328


View attachment 27329


blongboy said:


> any update picture?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

it look like we have alot of BC?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*more pics*

















yes lots of blue checks


----------



## HmoobH8wj

more picture. =D they have not been out fly around loft yet right?


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> View attachment 27330
> 
> 
> View attachment 27331
> 
> 
> yes lots of blue checks


That one on the far right looks like ours.... 

Does anyone else band on the left leg?


----------



## derrick206

Is it okay to ship by the 30th if not then this Wednesday is probably the last chance


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Thanks for silencing all the doubters. Loft looks great, lots of space.


----------



## Granny Smith

It looks like the birds will have very good ventilation with the large area of floor grating.


----------



## drifter

V-John said:


> That one on the far right looks like ours....
> 
> Does anyone else band on the left leg?


I have one I banded on the left foot by mistake, but the one you're referring to is not him.My two are the ones in the fourth picture on the extreme right. They are very dark. The ones on the grating.


----------



## drifter

Nomad, Did you once post that this would actually be a 220 mile race for our birds, or am I mistaken?


----------



## Josepe

Lookin good.Good to see alot of BC's.Mine are headed out today.


----------



## blongboy

wow alot of checkers..thanks for the picture!


----------



## dogging_99

Hey Nomad,

Can I ship birds Monday the 30th? Birds are 29,30 days old today the 22nd, I think they need another week they haven't found water yet?

What you think?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dogging_99 said:


> Hey Nomad,
> 
> Can I ship birds Monday the 30th? Birds are 29,30 days old today the 22nd, I think they need another week they haven't found water yet?
> 
> What you think?


every bird is isolated head dipped in water and food is abundant!!! so dunk there head next few days and send next monday


----------



## dogging_99

Nomad,

I have shipped the birds, Guaranteed ETA Wednesday by 3:00 PM. You may have to baby them a couple of days as I would have but I would think they have good fluids and feed now for the trip. They have been venturing out of the nest box. The older birds are picking on them especially when they wonder into the other birds nest box.













Nomad_Lofts said:


> every bird is isolated head dipped in water and food is abundant!!! so dunk there head next few days and send next monday


----------



## Kastle Loft

dogging_99 said:


> Nomad,
> 
> I have shipped the birds, Guaranteed ETA Wednesday by 3:00 PM. You may have to baby them a couple of days as I would have but I would think they have good fluids and feed now for the trip. They have been venturing out of the nest box. The older birds are picking on them especially when they wonder into the other birds nest box.


They look great. Better that you didn't wait. They'll be fine.


----------



## Josepe

Nice looking pair of grizzles.Mine shipped today and should be there tommorrow noon.


----------



## Pigeon0446

That screen that is covering the exterior windows is that metal or that plasitc stuff? I wouldn't trust that plastic stuff against a raccoon. I've had them ripe off shingles and ripe through a sheet of ply wood on the roof of my coop and get into one of my sections. That plastic stuff won't stop them if they want in. Not to be a trouble maker or anything just don't want to see the birds hurt. I know what a mess my coop looked like after they got in nothing but dead birds piled in the corner. I wouldn't want anybody else to have to go through that if it can be avoided.


----------



## drifter

I once had a rat to chew right through the plastic screening of my storage building.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Pigeon0446 said:


> That screen that is covering the exterior windows is that metal or that plasitc stuff? I wouldn't trust that plastic stuff against a raccoon. I've had them ripe off shingles and ripe through a sheet of ply wood on the roof of my coop and get into one of my sections. That plastic stuff won't stop them if they want in. Not to be a trouble maker or anything just don't want to see the birds hurt. I know what a mess my coop looked like after they got in nothing but dead birds piled in the corner. I wouldn't want anybody else to have to go through that if it can be avoided.


yes it is plastic but we have no ***** my dog takes care of land predators but most of it is covered by aviary but will tighten up security of the pt loft


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Nomad, Did you once post that this would actually be a 220 mile race for our birds, or am I mistaken?


no it will actually be longer working on start point out of north east


----------



## Josepe

Nomad,
Hows mine look,being a day late? They were probably hungry and thirsty I'd imagine.


----------



## dogging_99

Nomad,

Hows the Squeakers Dang 67 hours in a BOX! Hope there not too stressed out.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dogging_99 said:


> Nomad,
> 
> Hows the Squeakers Dang 67 hours in a BOX! Hope there not too stressed out.


yours were only ones to arrive yesterday they are fine expect quite a few birds today.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Seconds Seconds*

WinSpeed-20 North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 04/20/13-22:15
Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: 200 MILE A Old Bird Race Flown: 04/20/2013
Released: 07:30 Birds: 342 Lofts: 18 Station: BLACKSBURG,SC
Weather (Rel) clear, nw 6, 40 degrees (Arr) clear, nw 10, 55 degrees

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.29 Sky View Lof 4370 AU 11 GA UNKN H 1 11:22:20 199 00.00 1503.836 15
2 0.58 Nomads Loft 24427 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 1 11:21:53 198 00.35 1499.979 15
3 0.88 Sky View Lof 4238 AU 10 GA BK H 0 11:22:58 2 00.37 1499.748 5
4 1.17 Sky View Lof 718 AU 11 NA UNKN H 0 11:23:01 3 00.40 1499.426 5
5 1.46 Sky View Lof 2280 AU 12 NA BK C 3 11:23:43 4 01.23 1494.935 10
6 1.75 Sky View Lof 16207 AU 11 I UNKN C 2 11:26:09 5 03.49 1479.531 15
7 2.05 Aguirre Loft 423 AU 12 GA BL C 1 10:58:24 175 03.50 1476.157 15
8 2.34 Aguirre Loft 407 AU 12 GA BCH C 0 10:58:26 2 03.52 1475.921 5
9 2.63 Mates Loft 142 AU 11 NA BWF H 0 11:14:50 188 04.52 1471.231 5
10 2.92 Little Loft 1986 AU 11 NA BP C 3 11:33:22 203 05.22 1470.620 10


you can go to pigeon mall to see my other birds and results


----------



## V-John

Congrats Damon!


----------



## Josepe

Lookin' Good.


----------



## Josepe

Quite a few birds coming today sounds Good.Hopefully you can update the list soon.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Great race, less than 1 minute behind 1st place 1500 YPM, not bad at all.

Well the first and second place birds for the PTC are ready for pick up at the PO, should be a good day.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

The 1st and 2nd place birds are already there,they got there a couple of days ago.


----------



## drifter

Just a guess and I'm hoping I'm wrong but my guess is other than the ones shipped today there won't be any more birds sent to Nomad. If Nomad decides to give them an extension on the shipping date I wouldn't oppose the extension. But that will be up to Nomad.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I was hoping to see that the birds were picked up and in good shape.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

When I talked to him yersterday noon he said he had a good many people contact him that their birds were shipped and he figured he'd have a good many to pick up at the post office today.Hopefully so,and he updates soon.The way he explained it is the post office only calls him once a day, in the morning.My birds got there at 6:29 pm in the evening and set there until they called him the next morning.


----------



## Crazy Pete

My tracking number said they were ready at 9:30 this morning, wonder how many more he had to pick up?
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> When I talked to him yersterday noon he said he had a good many people contact him that their birds were shipped and he figured he'd have a good many to pick up at the post office today.Hopefully so,and he updates soon.The way he explained it is the post office only calls him once a day, in the morning.My birds got there at 6:29 pm in the evening and set there until they called him the next morning.


they dont sit @ post office the airport they(post office local) gets express mail in the morning the ladys have been very nice to me


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> My tracking number said they were ready at 9:30 this morning, wonder how many more he had to pick up?
> Dave


only yours and i think that was all just seeing and thinking birds i over calculated


----------



## Josepe

Sorry Nomad,got it wrong.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Sorry Nomad,got it wrong.


no problem its allllll gooooooooooooood


----------



## Crazy Pete

I'll bet your PO thinks your giong into the pigeon buisness.
Dave


----------



## derrick206

I'll be shipping this Monday for sure if that's okay


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: 300 A Old Bird Race Flown: 04/26/2013
Released: 07:00  Birds: 192 Lofts: 17 Station: GREENSBORO,NC-EXT132
Weather (Rel) sunny, calm, 45 degrees (Arr) sunny, ne 10, 75 degrees

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.52 Aguirre Loft 439 AU 10 GA BP H 2 11:27:55 297 00.00 1947.848 15
2 1.04 Sky View Lof 4314 AU 11 GA UNKN H 4 11:52:29 320 03.12 1926.508 10
3 1.56 Sky View Lof 718 AU 11 NA UNKN H 5 11:52:30 2 03.13 1926.399 10
4 2.08 Sky View Lof 16212 AU 11 I UNKN H 0 11:54:20 3 05.03 1914.400 5
5 2.60 Hernandez Lo 272 AU 09 NA SLAT H 4 11:59:41 324 06.36 1904.895 10
6 3.13 Hernandez Lo 107 AU 11 NBRC SIL H 0 11:59:48 2 06.43 1904.154 5
7 3.65 Hernandez Lo 888 AU 11 NA BL H 3 12:00:54 3 07.49 1897.193 10
8 4.17 Little Loft 1238 AU 12 NA RC H 2 12:00:39 324 08.05 1895.384 15
9 4.69 Little Loft 1308 AU 11 NA RC C 4 12:01:11 2 08.37 1892.028 10
10 5.21 Nomads Loft 584 AU 11 GA R H 2 11:59:47 319 11.06 1875.618 15

35 18.23 Nomads Loft 2692 AU 11 GA BCH H 1 12:29:00 2 40.19 1709.054 10
36 18.75 Motes Loft 1675 AU 11 NA GR H 0 12:10:41 302 38.14 1708.071 5
37 19.27 Baker Loft 28032 AU 12 ARPU SLAT C 0 12:39:17 5 41.52 1707.409 5
38 19.79 Mates Loft 320 AU 08 NA BBAR H 0 12:20:43 4 41.48 1693.946 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
TWO-BIRD NOMINATED REPORT

POS LOFT AVE UNIRATE #1 NOMINATED BIRD #2 NOMINATED BIRD
1. Nomads Loft 11.72% 2692 AU 11 GA 584 AU 11 GA 
2. Aguirre Loft 0.52% Missed 439 AU 10 GA 
3. Little Loft 4.17% Missed 1238 AU 12 NA 
4. Sky View Loft 6.25% 4093 AU 11 GA Missed


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

WinSpeed-20 North Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club 04/26/13-22:04
Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: 300 B DX Old Bird Race Flown: 04/26/2013
Released: 07:30 Birds: 116 Lofts: 12 Station: GREENSBORO,NC-EXT132
Weather (Rel) sunny, calm, 45 degrees (Arr) sunny, ne 10, 75 degrees

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.86 Aguirre Loft 407 AU 12 GA BCH C 2 12:10:58 297 00.00 1857.377 15
2 1.72 Sky View Lof 2263 AU 12 NA UNKN C 0 12:37:06 320 03.43 1834.815 5
3 2.59 Sky View Lof 2588 IF 12 RTA UNKN H 3 12:40:20 2 06.57 1815.698 10
4 3.45 Aguirre Loft 434 AU 12 GA BCH H 0 12:18:40 2 07.41 1807.832 5
5 4.31 Aguirre Loft 486 AU 12 GA BL H 0 12:19:04 3 08.05 1805.331 5
6 5.17 Aguirre Loft 2037 AU 12 GA SIL H 0 12:21:20 4 10.21 1791.284 5
7 6.03 Aguirre Loft 58102 AU 12 ARPU SIL H 0 12:33:21 5 22.23 1720.326 5
8 6.90 Hernandez Lo 2215 IF 12 TCP BBAR H 0 13:02:13 324 24.51 1718.353 5
9 7.76 Yellow Jacke 9333 AU 12 FOYS BCH H 2 12:54:29 316 24.37 1716.425 15
10 8.62 Coleman Loft 9245 AU 12 NA BBAR H 5 12:56:25 318 24.47 1716.323 10
11 9.48 Nomads Loft 24427 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 1 12:59:27 319 26.43 1706.720 15


50 43.10 Nomads Loft 1794 AU 12 NA SIL C 4 14:28:25 2 01:55 1343.825 0
51 43.97 Sky View Lof 2269 AU 12 NA BCH H 2 14:29:25 7 01:56 1343.465 0
52 44.83 Nomads Loft 24426 AU 12 JEDD BBAR C 3 14:34:18 3 02:01 1325.192 0
53 45.69 Harris Loft 1617 AU 12 NA WG C 5 14:40:24 4 02:05 1317.218 0
54 46.55 Harris Loft 24389 AU 12 JEDD BBAR H 3 14:40:32 5 02:05 1316.811 0
55 47.41 Coleman Loft 2352 AU 12 NA BBAR C 0 14:36:25 9 02:04 1313.824 0
56 48.28 Nomads Loft 1709 AU 12 NA SIL C 0 14:39:05 4 02:06 1310.419 0


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Will do the list tomorrow just wanted the doubters to see that I can do this This is my second old bird season I am still learning. I have almost completed settling/training cage need to install wire and door. visted morales today he has a very tnice set up with 4 guard dogs. I will have them outside in settling cage by mid week then loft flying following week. also please have birds in by next week if you send any after your chances of losing them increases


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Have you find any sick/died pigeon yett?


----------



## dvtlegend

still waiting on my response damon. I dont have any bird in time or available to replace the one you said was done for. Will I get a refund or reinbursement for one bird that has been already paid for. And because season didnt really start yet and birds were there no less then 2 weeks


----------



## Pigeon0446

I wish the races around here the past 2 weeks were spread out like your races I was 5 mins behind in the 1st race and not even in the top 10%. I was 19th out of 132 birds then last week I was 2 mins and 25 seconds behind and was 12th out of 138 birds. My bird did beat the winner in a few of the clubs in the combine he'll probably end up in the top 30 out of about 1200 birds in the combine but in my club I did crappy.


----------



## ERIC K

dvtlegend said:


> still waiting on my response damon. I dont have any bird in time or available to replace the one you said was done for. Will I get a refund or reinbursement for one bird that has been already paid for. And because season didnt really start yet and birds were there no less then 2 weeks


I must have missed something in this thread. Did you loose a bird already?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> Have you find any sick/died pigeon yett?


only 2 have died no other sick birds 1 couple of weeks then passed the other about a week after I got it. I dont see any issues all birds healthy bathing eating and flapping wings


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dvtlegend said:


> still waiting on my response damon. I dont have any bird in time or available to replace the one you said was done for. Will I get a refund or reinbursement for one bird that has been already paid for. And because season didnt really start yet and birds were there no less then 2 weeks


no refund you can send a replacement if you choose but asap. I thought I pm you that already


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Pigeon0446 said:


> I wish the races around here the past 2 weeks were spread out like your races I was 5 mins behind in the 1st race and not even in the top 10%. I was 19th out of 132 birds then last week I was 2 mins and 25 seconds behind and was 12th out of 138 birds. My bird did beat the winner in a few of the clubs in the combine he'll probably end up in the top 30 out of about 1200 birds in the combine but in my club I did crappy.


hopefully I will be winner with lbra race my birds will be ready in time for your last auction


----------



## Josepe

Nomad,
Don't forget tp update the list today so we'll know officially how many will be racing at this point.


----------



## dvtlegend

Nomad_Lofts said:


> no refund you can send a replacement if you choose but asap. I thought I pm you that already


Sorrie but you didn't pm me after i responded. I wrote back telling you that I Won't have any available of age to send out because of the amount of time allowed to enter the birds and other commitments, all my yb were sent out. Other wise I would of sent one in to replace. 
Besides, I dont see why I couldn't be reimburse if the bird wasn't even there long enough. But one thing I did want to know was if you pmv'd the birds after they arrived and if the bird might of died from the vaccination process. I sent two very healthy birds, don't know how it just died for no reason.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

dvtlegend said:


> Sorrie but you didn't pm me after i responded. I wrote back telling you that I Won't have any available of age to send out because of the amount of time allowed to enter the birds and other commitments, all my yb were sent out. Other wise I would of sent one in to replace.
> Besides, I dont see why I couldn't be reimburse if the bird wasn't even there long enough. But one thing I did want to know was if you pmv'd the birds after they arrived and if the bird might of died from the vaccination process. I sent two very healthy birds, don't know how it just died for no reason.


I have not pmv the birds if you still say its my fault fine send a replacement Walt sent a bird lasted about a week or 2 then died he never ???? me about it. things happen there is no way that you can say 100% that the bird was not sick. I will still take the blame but I have 96% that are still alive flying,bathing and eating. So you tell me is it worth pointing the finger on who's fault it was


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Nomad,
> Don't forget tp update the list today so we'll know officially how many will be racing at this point.


Here you go so far we are over 50 so I say that its probably going to be 60++ for race. I have no problem with extending deadline but the danger in that is those birds will have a higher chance of getting lost since I will be loft flying asap after deadline so if you want to send your birds after thats your decision. its just a pain in tha butt for me . 


OFFICIAL PERCH LIST

1) FT33-2pd-----------nob
2) southtowne-2pd*
3) dvtlegend-2pd*
4) seajamesloft-2pd
5) loonecho-2pd*
6) thelaw818-2pd*
7) west-1/2pd*bal pd
8) derrick206-2pd-------------nob
9) grifter-1/2pd* bal pd
10) markp1969-2pd
11) josepe-1/2pd*bal pd
12) ejb3810-2pd---------------nob
13) soundmajorr-2pd*
14) hmoob8wj-2pd*
15) maryofexter-2pd*
16) timber-2pd*
17) kastle loft-2pd*
18) italianbird101-2pd*
19) youngbird-2pd
20) hilltopper1961-2pd
21) mh flyer-2pd
22) tylerbro------------np
23) swagg-------------np
24) dogging 99-2pd*
25) kwikirish-1/2pd*bal pd
26) imorales-2pd*
27) rafttree-2pd*
28) pande45099-2pd-----------------nob
29) jboy1-2pd-----------------nob
30) flapdoodle-2pd-----------------nob
31) ward13v-2pd*
32) napcino05-2pd*
33) triple7loft-1/2pd-----------------nob
34) giligit--------------np
35) southwing-2pd
36) hillfamilyloft-2pd*
38) birdkeeper-2pd-----------------nob
39) blongboy-1/2pd*bal paid
40) grunt45-1/2pd-----------------nob
41) xueoo-2pd*
42) nascarwc88-----------------np
43) faderacer-2pd-----------------nob
44) ceee0237-2pd-----------------nob
45) pigeon is fun-2pd*
46) gd01-2pd*
47) xaivang-2pd-----------------nob
48) rpalmer------------------np
49) conditionfreak-2pd*
50) bhymer-2pd-----------------nob
51)(replacement) crazy pete-2pd*

nob=no birds sent
np=never paid for entry


ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 & 302
maryofexter- ........18 and 19
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 & 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 403 and 404
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3401 and 3410
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2489 and 2490


----------



## Josepe

Basic training time this week then.Good luck to all and I hope any loses are minimum.


----------



## drifter

Looks like about 26% of the people who sent in their fee didn't send in their birds. Too bad that they'll miss all the fun. It would be interesting to know what upset their plans.


----------



## jboy1

I want to ship mine today but i cant find the address or name. Can someone help.


----------



## loonecho

jboy1 said:


> I want to ship mine today but i cant find the address or name. Can someone help.


Here you go.

Damon Sylve
[email protected]
2379 country club drive
Atlanta Georgia 30331
678-789-8810 
Send Birds to Address above


----------



## dvtlegend

No ones complaining. I've pm'd you plenty of times with no replies therefore I posted on the forum instead. As well, If I was informed sooner about the bird, I would of been able to replace it instead of sending others out. With others who have paid and not entered as well, I just simply questioned if a reimbursent was possible. I'm not going to point fingers or bad mouthing but, I assume your busy flying old birds therefore dont have the time to focus on settling the ybs right away or follow up. 
As for sending a replacement, I won't be sending one as the yb are too young. I'll just have to wait and see how it goes from here.


----------



## Josepe

The ones who paid did Enter,and held a spot for five months that someone else could've got in maybe that didn't make it,they just didn't or couldn't send their birds that they committed to send.I know one who is short on YB's even for his team.Maybe some of the No Birders will post why they didn't send their birds.What Nomad decides to do in that situation is his call.
The focus now is getting the birds that's There settled and loft flying in preperation for Race Day.


----------



## conditionfreak

Since it was brought up. I want to address my situation.

I sent two nest mates. I posted pics of them here on this thread.

I was notified by Nomad Loft, via PM about ten days later, that one had suddenly died. It was the one I liked best, and some here who viewed the pics I posted, also thought looked good. I was told that if I wanted to send a replacement bird, to do it as soon as possible.

I did send a replacement just last week. Not one I have a lot of confidence in, for sure. But hey. It was the right age, and at least it has a chance.

There was no information as to why my bird died on the perch. It seemed healthy enough when I sent it, and its nest mate is still with Nomad Loft, and by all accounts, is doing fine. Damon could not ascertain what the problem or cause of death was. It just died.

I would assume that if I had sent a sick bird, its nestmate would also have been sick. They have never been apart. But apparently that is not the case.

But I have been in the pigeon game, long enough to know that stuff happens. I have had what seemed to be perfectly healthy birds, just suddently die. Maybe from heart attacks, or maybe from genetic defects. Or maybe from "whatevers". It happens. I had a two year old, expensive and well taken care of cock bird. Just up and die last year. For no apparent reason. Nothing else in the coop took sick or died. Just that big and beautiful bird. 

It happens. Especially with young birds. Heart defects? Kidney problems? Who knows.

I do not question the why or how with young birds. It is not uncommon. There is something I call "recruit crud". In the military, when a bunch of young people from all over the country, get shipped to boot camp, some get sick from the different environment they are used too, and the added stress of leaving their home to parts unfamiliar. Because they are out of their element, and individuals handle the stress differently. When a bunch of pigeons get sent to a centralized location, they get "recruit crud". Some get sick from the stress. Most handle it okay. They can handle their former environment, and are immune to what is there in their area. But move them into a different area, and combine that with the stress of being literally "mailed" in a box. They may get sick. You would too, most likely.

In one PTC event, held by Flapdoodle. One of my hopefuls got its toenail stuck in a crevice on the landing board, and died hanging upside down. Now I have a nest mate that appeared by all accounts, to be a healthy young bird, just die. I count both as just bad luck.

It happens.

In my opinion, I do not think that if I bought a lottery ticket and lost it before the drawing, that I should be given a refund by the lottery commission. 

But of course, Damon can act as he sees fair and fit. A refund would be no big deal, and would be a nice gesture. But then it opens a can of worms for a possible flood of requests, during training or even before training. More birds will be lost. To predators, failure to come home from tosses, and too "recruit crud".

It is, like I said before we even sent our birds for this event. It is a "krap shoot". You roll the dice and see what comes up. Seven, or snake eyes.  

(For those that do not know. In rolling dice, seven wins and two ones ("snake eyes") lose) 

Let the games begin. May the best (and luckiest) bird win!


----------



## Josepe

Good post Walt and you hit the nail on the head.Same as I told Nomad the other day,you can't have birds coming in from all over the Country and all different Loft Enviroments and expect every bird to be or stay healthy.
And I'm hoping for 7's on the 300 roll.


----------



## fadedracer

Well i know i paid For 2 spots but am struggling to even get ybs out of the nest with all this Crazy rain and snow in the midwest so i will be sending nothing. But its only 16 dollars. Not a crazy amount. I rather concentrate on obs and getting ybs then a online race. And about the money. He can just keep mines or add it into the pool. or use it to pay for the people who always help my out on this site like Maryofexter or Erick.


----------



## conditionfreak

Very generous and a quality outlook, faderacer.


----------



## ERIC K

fadedracer said:


> Well i know i paid For 2 spots but am struggling to even get ybs out of the nest with all this Crazy rain and snow in the midwest so i will be sending nothing. But its only 16 dollars. Not a crazy amount. I rather concentrate on obs and getting ybs then a online race. And about the money. He can just keep mines or add it into the pool. or use it to pay for the people who always help my out on this site like Maryofexter or Erick.


Thanks buddy! I sending Ssyybfamloft a box of Yb in a week or so to help his new club get started and if I have extras your welcome to them.


----------



## blongboy

true ..most likely half wont make it training. 
it happens


----------



## fadedracer

thanks Eric i am willing to take anything right now. I'll pay for shipping too if anyone has any to spare. Breeding season has been horrible for me this year. Only got 3 weaned as of right now.


----------



## ERIC K

fadedracer said:


> thanks Eric i am willing to take anything right now. I'll pay for shipping too if anyone has any to spare. Breeding season has been horrible for me this year. Only got 3 weaned as of right now.


This weather has been crazy, I have one pair of breeders I like and this year 0 babies from them, but I will have extra because we're getting birds in for our bond race. I sent you a PM message too.


----------



## xaivang

Do you guys know why he haven't been replying back to anyone


----------



## gd01

He might be working, taking care of children or caring for the birds. He could be banginging his head against the loft asking himself, why did I volunteer for this?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think he should avoid everyone until the first race, give us a report on which birds made it to the first race, and we should like it. All this nit picking is too much. Most $20 bills we eat lunch, poop it out and we are done with it. The twenty that we entered our birds with, we want play by play, daily updates, pictures, how many laps our birds took around the loft etc. Lets get real and let the guy train the birds out. I think an inventory list once a week, a training schedule post tosses, and race results should be good enough. About all the $1000 a bird races do. After the entry deadline, no more birds except replacements up to a specified date. Keep it simple so he can spend his energy training, not updating us after every post.


----------



## raftree3

I have to agree. I enjoy the news and pictures but we were spoiled last year and expect the same this year.


----------



## Josepe

I think a weekly inventory list and post training scedule is all anyone would expect.He runs a Business,is flying old birds,and trying to get our birds trained for this race.Quite a juggling act for one person.


----------



## V-John

I think weekly updates are fine. Now, if someone PMs him with a question, a timely response surely would be appreciated. I've always gotten a response, so there's that. 



While it is neat to see pictures of your birds online that someone else took, well, it isn't something that will help my birds fly better. Don't get me wrong, I sure like to see the pictures of all the birds...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

I remember he say that he will try to update us every Monday. So ya will have to wait or just call him.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

no birds in today If you have not and even if you have sent me a pm about birds arriving this week and they are not here please contact me tonight with tracking info I might be able to pickup at airport tonight


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

derrick 206 birds are in!!!!!


----------



## derrick206

Alright! Let the games begin. Good luck to everyone that has sent there birds in


----------



## Josepe

Time to get them birds in the air and let em sort out


----------



## HmoobH8wj

When the day u letting the bird out for the first time?


----------



## Josepe

HELLO-Read your own post from above:

1st May 2013, 09:36 AM 
HmoobH8wj 
Matriarch Join Date: Apr 2011
Country: United States
Location: Michigan Detroit
Posts: 1,003 

"I remember he say that he will try to update us every Monday. So ya will have to wait or just call him. "


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Josepe said:


> HELLO-Read your own post from above:
> 
> 1st May 2013, 09:36 AM
> HmoobH8wj
> Matriarch Join Date: Apr 2011
> Country: United States
> Location: Michigan Detroit
> Posts: 1,003
> 
> "I remember he say that he will try to update us every Monday. So ya will have to wait or just call him. "


How does reading their own post answer their question. I agree that nomad should only be expected to provide a weekly update but that does not mean participants have to wait till then to ask questions they want answered in the update.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Josepe said:


> HELLO-Read your own post from above:
> 
> 1st May 2013, 09:36 AM
> HmoobH8wj
> Matriarch Join Date: Apr 2011
> Country: United States
> Location: Michigan Detroit
> Posts: 1,003
> 
> "I remember he say that he will try to update us every Monday. So ya will have to wait or just call him. "


Okay? What about it? I can wait for my answer on like some people on here can't.  but to bad I already got my answer from him BUDDY.


----------



## Josepe

Sorry BUDDY, and glad you got your answer.

NZ,
Argle Bargle


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Keep it down gentle ladies and men. I plan on doing this week thurs and fri. I have them going in out of settling cage will do pics also soon of that it should be very interesting having this big group flying I also will do my best for late birds. my goal 0% losses . its raining here some guys in my club sent birds on 500 today (terrible conditions) left all mine home this week. my mentor sent 9 with only 1 back . he thought it was not going to be this bad.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Keep it down gentle ladies and men. I plan on doing this week thurs and fri. I have them going in out of settling cage will do pics also soon of that it should be very interesting having this big group flying I also will do my best for late birds. my goal 0% losses . its raining here some guys in my club sent birds on 500 today (terrible conditions) left all mine home this week. my mentor sent 9 with only 1 back . he thought it was not going to be this bad.


I have only to say all birds are fine a little more hungry than usual since I as unable to come home earlier in the day so fed them well. No birds today so right now I have 59 with a replacement not sent. So all your pt parents relax !!!!
I even removed the settling cage this evening and all came right on in on the whistle except for five that made to roof they eventually made it in. So all is well in tha ATL.


----------



## Josepe

Sounds good.


----------



## loonecho

Carry on Damon. You are doing fine and you have my complete vote of confidence. 

Jim


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have only to say all birds are fine a little more hungry than usual since I as unable to come home earlier in the day so fed them well. No birds today so right now I have 59 with a replacement not sent. So all your pt parents relax !!!!
> I even removed the settling cage this evening and all came right on in on the whistle except for five that made to roof they eventually made it in. So all is well in tha ATL.


I like it when that happens, It means these 5 can help teach the majority how to hop off the roof and use the trap. They were behind the game today but they may lead to them being to best trappers in the long run.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

No birds Again today I am expecting a few late arrivals but none today.


----------



## Josepe

Who's birds have you received after west's # 53 + 54?


----------



## derrick206

he has received my birds and bird keeper's birds


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC*



Josepe said:


> Who's birds have you received after west's # 53 + 54?


ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 & 302
maryofexter- ........18 and 19
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 & 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 403 and 404
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3401 and 3410
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2489 and 2490
jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442
birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786


----------



## Crazy Pete

Did maryofexter send birds?
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Crazy Pete said:


> Did maryofexter send birds?
> Dave


yes but she has not given band numbers so when I catch all for inventory next week I will have them  by the way they are learning the loft a few are flying especially a white he has big wing span. i know which one but keep neglecting to get band number. others are flying as well a few go to the roof give them a couple of weeks then hey guys time to fly!!!!


----------



## Josepe

Get That bunch flying as a flock it'll be a nice sight.Once you get it figured out and the time comes it would be good to post the projected training toss distances.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

All the best to my PT friends


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Weather look great down there in GA. Above70 sunny till Friday it rain. More flying for the birds. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ERIC K

Good luck to all that have birds in this thing. I feel I'm missing the fun. So many people grabbed spots early and never followed through, o'well, I don't really have speed birds anyway. There is always next year. Still it will be fun watching from the side lines.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Photos And Update*


















2 more birds came yeesterday from ft33 .

Also I did a head count 57 of 62 remain I also double checked numbers so I have an idea of who might be missing but a few birds had stayed out over night. So i was unable to check them but possibly this weekend or the following I will inventory again here is a possible list of who is missing birds do not worry this is only preliminary assesment


Now 1 = 1 and B = both birds present remember not concrete


ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

B Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)

1 Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
B xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
X gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
B thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
B soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
1 ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
B italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302
B maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
1 timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
B imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
B hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
B loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
B nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
B napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
B blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
B southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10

B hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
1 dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
1 pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
B grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
1 kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
B kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
B josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
B dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
1 crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
B west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
B jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
B derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442
X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
B FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156 


Now X does mean none @that inventory  birds are going roof to roof and some flying around no hawks have been seen will not let them back out till sunday or maybe friday


----------



## Josepe

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well I guess I cant get the first 2 places if I down to 1 bird. Hope the other birds was still out side, thanks for the update.
Dave


----------



## derrick206

That silver pied looks familiar


----------



## birdkeeper

Both of my birds are gone and the training hasn't even started...wow!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

birdkeeper said:


> Both of my birds are gone and the training hasn't even started...wow!


unlucky odds I agree but its all part of the game, I lost 3 birds out of 30 on my youngins first proper loft fly and then not a single one the rest of the season. Those are odds I would not have predicted but things happen.


----------



## Josepe

"remember not concrete".Some of the supposedly missing birds could've been the birds that stayed out all night.


----------



## re lee

Have to remember Several of the birds Are wing strong As the picture show. The birds are getting eye color and shoing a moult. loft traing birds this age is tricky. As they can get up and get lost. Does not mean they were bad birds Means they were getting to old to loft train easy. But that is the risks when you hold them. As sometimes more birds are loost due to age then lost due to hawks when trained younger.


----------



## birdkeeper

I hope they are ones that stayed outside. I wish they had been soap down before letting out if they were strong on the wings...oh well!


----------



## Crazy Pete

My birds should not have been to old, I mailed them just before the cutoff date. To old or to young it doesn't make a lot of difference, young birds are stupid till they have been out a few times.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Do I smell ice cream?


----------



## jboy1

birdkeeper said:


> I hope they are ones that stayed outside. I wish they had been soap down before letting out if they were strong on the wings...oh well!


Soap down would of been hawk bait.It is what is even ganus losses birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Do I smell ice cream?


Wishfull thinking, I still have one bird. LOL
Dave


----------



## Josepe

With some of the birds it may be unfair to others,they may be flying to Eggs come race time.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> With some of the birds it may be unfair to others,they may be flying to Eggs come race time.


I guess now your going to have him mate your 2 birds up so you can have 4 in the race. LOL


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts are that if they have already made a round or two and trapped a few times, that they are in a tree watching the loft. They may be back in a day or two. I never count a bird out unless they are AWOL for more than a week.


----------



## birdkeeper

Soap down would of been hawk bait.It is what is even ganus losses birds.


soaping wings down doesnt mean hawk bait. It just gives the bird time to be outside and orient themselves instead of just out and fly away they go.


----------



## Josepe

Dave,
Thanks for the idea.Going to the post office later to send some tobacco stems to Nomad for their nest.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Just checking in. Sorry I thought I had given you the numbers before but I see you got them after the inventory. Oops 
Glad to see my two are still there. If I remember correctly I think my dad said they were dirty blue checks so they might be the two in that one picture. But really I have no idea.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Nevermind, they are banded on the wrong leg. Guess mine didn't get their glamour shots this time haha


----------



## pigeon is fun

so far its 11 birds missing. is it still ok to send a replacement bird or birds?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

birdkeeper said:


> Both of my birds are gone and the training hasn't even started...wow!


yours might have been outside the loft cause i have found other birds that were not counted


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

pigeon is fun said:


> so far its 11 birds missing. is it still ok to send a replacement bird or birds?


Yes I believe so that it is to to late for that.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Inventory UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

B Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)

1 Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
B xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
1 gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164 *@[email protected]*

B thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
B soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
1 ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
B italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302
B maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
1 timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
B imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
B hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
B loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
B nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
B napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
B blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
B southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10

B hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
1 dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
1 pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
B grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
1 kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
B kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
B josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
B dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
1 crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
B west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
B jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
B derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442
X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
B FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


Now X does mean none @that inventory birds are going roof to roof and some flying around no hawks have been seen will not let them back out till sunday or maybe friday


Yesterday a falcon or baby hawk stopped by but didn't take a date for bfast.
Now last night when I counted it was 57 of 62 I know for sure birds were outside I found a bird yesterday that I forgot to band gd01 you are still in this thing. The birds are taking there time we just have a few that love the outdoors. when bop came they were out most ran in some took off others hid he(bop) to focused on my breeders bad target on left end of loft. These guys are not ready to fly yet only a few are so being very patient. by next week I want some roof to roof action atleast


----------



## Kastle Loft

So are you saying the list above is not entirely accurate? By my count, according to that list, there are 10 missing.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> So are you saying the list above is not entirely accurate? By my count, according to that list, there are 10 missing.


Correct when I counted I didnt realize some were outside but my count this morning was correct with possibly 2-3 outside. I will do another inventory in a couple of weeks. but continue with non official counts between


----------



## drifter

MaryOfExeter said:


> Nevermind, they are banded on the wrong leg. Guess mine didn't get their glamour shots this time haha


Those are my two birds, the smallest one lost it's first band. In my haste to band it the second time I put it on the wrong foot. Thanks for letting me know what they are (dirty blue checks). Both of their parents are regular blue checks but I had been scratching my head over what color they were. When they first hatched and began to feather out I thought they must be dark checks. Me being color blind to some colors doesn't help matters.


----------



## Kastle Loft

*RIP Kastle 1325*

Sadly, my missing bird has been confirmed dead. A construction worker 30 miles north of Atlanta found it's body today and said "something made a meal of it". I thanked him for taking the time to track me down. He even offered to mail me the band.


----------



## ERIC K

Sorry to hear that David . It is unfortunately part of the pigeons life to be a target for many in the animal world. I believe that is what has helped shape them into the beautiful flying athletes they are and on the other side of the coin at least you know what happened to your bird .


----------



## ERIC K

Jim , just by the nature of young birds it just comes down to a fly away or fly away and get chased farther away. Either way his birds ended up 30 miles away and got eaten. I have had young birds that for no apparent reason that I could see just fly away and before they know it they are lost and many miles from the home loft. I had one bird last year make it 40 miles and lucky some kid caught it and looked up the band and called me. Ended up loosing the bird after 4 races anyway but the stories are the same that's what they call strong on the wing. If possible that's why some people will dunk the birds in soapy water so they can't fly and let them dry out on the landing boards or let them out on a cloudy light rainy day , it helps keep them close to the loft in a perfect world, but lets keep it real, these things happen.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

loonecho said:


> Sorry about that Dave. Interesting that it would be 30 miles north of Atlanta. Hard to believe they were routing that far already. Coopers hawk would not carry a pigeon that far. In fact, any coopers that might prey on the birds at Nomads would likely be local. I can't imagine that a hawk would need to travel 30 miles to find a meal and then once caught, try to carry it 30 miles back to it's home range. My experience has always been that coopers won't carry them more than a couple hundred yards. Anybody else have any thoughts on this? I guess Damon didn't indicate that he had taken the birds down the road for training, but that would explain it.
> 
> Jim



I think the suggestion that Damon took the birds down the road is Ludacris, Last update I saw he was saying that the birds were a wee way off flying as a group, He knows his stuff better than to take birds not even loft flying as a group up the road, give him some credit.

30 miles away from home is not far IMO for a lost young bird to travel. There are many explanations aside from road training.


----------



## drifter

No doubt, the bird just flew or was scared away and then got lost.


----------



## Josepe

Kastle,
A Bummer for sure.Nice looking bird too.Unfortunately it is what it is.Good luck with your remaining bird,it may just end up the Winner.


----------



## drifter

Nomad, question about the settling of our birds how often do you let them out every day, or just on weekends?


----------



## blongboy

any update picture for us?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NZ Pigeon said:


> I think the suggestion that Damon took the birds down the road is Ludacris, Last update I saw he was saying that the birds were a wee way off flying as a group, He knows his stuff better than to take birds not even loft flying as a group up the road, give him some credit.
> 
> 30 miles away from home is not far IMO for a lost young bird to travel. There are many explanations aside from road training.


NO NO ROAD TRAINNING YET


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Nomad, question about the settling of our birds how often do you let them out every day, or just on weekends?


Every day I get a chance just not flying yet another week or so and they should be. Just a few are flying wild and staying up. 

unofficial count last night 50 5/25/13


----------



## raftree3

I think everyone needs to be realistic about things. Damon will lose birds, that's just part of the game. We would all rather it was the other guys, but that's part of the gamble.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Also need to keep in mind that he is dealing with 50 birds. I am a teacher. Sometimes I think parents have unrealistic expectations when it comes to their kids also. I have 50 minutes with 30 kids. Not much time each day with each kid. The birds will have to be somewhat independent to be successful. Fight for a perch, fight for food and water, stay away from predators and be smart. If we want to know every day whether our bird is in the loft, and whether it has all its feathers, and whether or not it had a bath, we might want to enter it into a private one-loft race, or an academy. If you have ever raced a team of 50 birds you know how hard it is to keep track of individuals. Heck, just counting 50 birds while they are moving is not an easy task.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

hillfamilyloft said:


> Also need to keep in mind that he is dealing with 50 birds. I am a teacher. Sometimes I think parents have unrealistic expectations when it comes to their kids also. I have 50 minutes with 30 kids. Not much time each day with each kid. The birds will have to be somewhat independent to be successful. Fight for a perch, fight for food and water, stay away from predators and be smart. If we want to know every day whether our bird is in the loft, and whether it has all its feathers, and whether or not it had a bath, we might want to enter it into a private one-loft race, or an academy. If you have ever raced a team of 50 birds you know how hard it is to keep track of individuals. Heck, just counting 50 birds while they are moving is not an easy task.


Well said Sir


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

The latest report is that the birds are still here they seemed to fly when motivated a little by me flagging them. about 15% take to the sky and fly 70% fly to trees and roof tops, 15% try to get back in the quickly. My 1st group of young birds take to the sky and flock immediately with a few loners. my 2nd group will be trap training the next few weeks in total I have 50 of my own. I am waiting to see the day when they flock what a sight that will be


----------



## MaryOfExeter

grifter said:


> Those are my two birds, the smallest one lost it's first band. In my haste to band it the second time I put it on the wrong foot. Thanks for letting me know what they are (dirty blue checks). Both of their parents are regular blue checks but I had been scratching my head over what color they were. When they first hatched and began to feather out I thought they must be dark checks. Me being color blind to some colors doesn't help matters.


The thing about dirty is it mostly shows as babies  It'll turn their skin dark, especially the legs and feet. Then as they feather, you'll notice they can be pretty dark. As they get older, the feet/legs turn the normal orangey red color and they will moult out those real dark squeaker feathers. The new feathers may look pretty normal in shade or may still retain a noticeably darker color - depends on the bird and what you are comparing it to. Dirty is dominant and very common in homers I've found. It's so common in my loft that when someone gives me a non-dirty blue bar, it looks really light and "clean" because my perception of "normal" has been altered  But anyhoo, some birds you may not know for sure if they have the dirty gene or not until you see their kids pop out with that black skin.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

NZ Pigeon said:


> I think the suggestion that Damon took the birds down the road is Ludacris, Last update I saw he was saying that the birds were a wee way off flying as a group, He knows his stuff better than to take birds not even loft flying as a group up the road, give him some credit.
> 
> 30 miles away from home is not far IMO for a lost young bird to travel. There are many explanations aside from road training.


They can fly pretty far, pretty fast when they are scared or being chased. When your young birds are flying/routing for even an hour around the loft - they would only have to be flying 30 miles per hour to get that far (which is a normal speed for young birds).
We took our birds on a 20 or so mile toss once and I lost one of my birds. A lady 100 miles away found it in her yard and we went to pick it up. Now, it was a mature young bird (if that makes sense) rather than a squeaker but still. You never know what will happen in training or even loft flying. I had a young bird in the same year get lost before we even started training and it was found by couple probably 15 or 20 air miles away.


----------



## Josepe

Good to know the birds are still there.With their settling cage being removed on April 6th it's hard to figure why they're not up flying as a flock also.
I know some birds are a little slower at gaining confidence but man that's three weeks.Usually after a few start going up and flying most will follow suit in a few days.Another head scratcher I guess.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Good to know the birds are still there.With their settling cage being removed on April 6th it's hard to figure why they're not up flying as a flock also.
> I know some birds are a little slower at gaining confidence but man that's three weeks.Usually after a few start going up and flying most will follow suit in a few days.Another head scratcher I guess.


Well I guess they love there loft so much they don't want to leave. I say another week or so that confidence will be there hopefully


----------



## re lee

Josepe said:


> Good to know the birds are still there.With their settling cage being removed on April 6th it's hard to figure why they're not up flying as a flock also.
> I know some birds are a little slower at gaining confidence but man that's three weeks.Usually after a few start going up and flying most will follow suit in a few days.Another head scratcher I guess.


Have to agree. I never let any young bird sit the loft longer then 8 days. If they did i forced them up. As longer they sit the build a bad habit. . Short flight tree sitting power line siting. and even sitting other houses.. but each there own on there method. Alot of of people this late would have there birds down the road on tosses.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

MaryOfExeter said:


> *They can fly pretty far, pretty fast when they are scared or being chased.* When your young birds are flying/routing for even an hour around the loft - they would only have to be flying 30 miles per hour to get that far (which is a normal speed for young birds).
> We took our birds on a 20 or so mile toss once and I lost one of my birds. A lady 100 miles away found it in her yard and we went to pick it up. Now, it was a mature young bird (if that makes sense) rather than a squeaker but still. You never know what will happen in training or even loft flying. I had a young bird in the same year get lost before we even started training and it was found by couple probably 15 or 20 air miles away.


That's what I am saying, 30 miles Is not far from a loft for a young bird to fly when lost or scared. Someone suggested Damon could have taken the birds road training for this to be likely but I put it down to young birds just flying away.


----------



## drifter

I'm not too surprised that our birds are just sitting around and not flying. From a Google point of view they seem to be in a jurassic park sort of situation.They're surrounded by trees and Damon's house and those power lines in front of the house. They probably think they're all fenced in, wish we could communicate to them that there's a whole new world out there.


----------



## drifter

MaryOfExeter said:


> They can fly pretty far, pretty fast when they are scared or being chased. When your young birds are flying/routing for even an hour around the loft - they would only have to be flying 30 miles per hour to get that far (which is a normal speed for young birds).
> We took our birds on a 20 or so mile toss once and I lost one of my birds. A lady 100 miles away found it in her yard and we went to pick it up. Now, it was a mature young bird (if that makes sense) rather than a squeaker but still. You never know what will happen in training or even loft flying. I had a young bird in the same year get lost before we even started training and it was found by couple probably 15 or 20 air miles away.


For some reason that first sentence brings to mind Melanie and her "Brand New Key". http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FPn5noN_qs


----------



## jboy1

When will we have a official count of the birds that are still around.


----------



## birdkeeper

did any of my birds ever came back?


----------



## TheLaw818

This is crazy, lack of communication, dedication and a sense of when I can get too it attitude....Totally sucks...My first and last, that's for sure.JUST VENTING


----------



## raftree3

Glad that Damon is the one with 100 YBs and an OB team to deal with and not me. I don't have half that many and it seems like a full time job.


----------



## Josepe

Quite a load for one man plus he runs a business every day also,but I'm sure it will all come together eventually.


----------



## jboy1

I was not trying to stir the pot,I would just like to know if my birds are still around.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Critics critics*

 What is going on I just counted the birds the other night and said we are @ 50 unofficial count but accurate enough for during the week. It is a task trying to check that many birds one @ a time but I will try my best to do this weekend or next. Please let me know what else I am doing wrong. Thats for the non volunteering type That wants to complain about all that I do. I have posted quite a few times about how the birds are not flying yet only going roof to roof oops! They should be flying already MY FAULT again. I dont understand you guys must stay at home and twittle your thumbs all day
I work, family and Fly!!!!! Call me I will give you an update or look at the dates on my post.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*See my post above*



raftree3 said:


> Glad that Damon is the one with 100 YBs and an OB team to deal with and not me. I don't have half that many and it seems like a full time job.


Thanks I love to fly and participate in life


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*See my post above*



TheLaw818 said:


> This is crazy, lack of communication, dedication and a sense of when I can get too it attitude....Totally sucks...My first and last, that's for sure.JUST VENTING


am I suppose to call you ???? what is that your wanting have you not seen my updates? no PM from you 

just venting


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

re lee said:


> Have to agree. I never let any young bird sit the loft longer then 8 days. If they did i forced them up. As longer they sit the build a bad habit. . Short flight tree sitting power line siting. and even sitting other houses.. but each there own on there method. Alot of of people this late would have there birds down the road on tosses.


I dont want to loose birds that dont belong to me. I can do that with my own birds. wanted them to be comfortable. But todays suprise confidence is gaining alot took to the open sky. We do have a few misfits not understanding that they can fly not just flap wings LOL


----------



## gd01

*Excpectations*

I have 12 birds entered in 2 OLR with perch fees of $1000, I have lost one bird that I know of. I do not get much more info than I do on my PT Classic entries. I would think there is not much to report other than who is in the loft. That is not easy if they are not chipped and tracked on software! For $150 perch fee you can pretty much be sure if you birds are there.
Gary


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*I am not a mean person*



Nomad_Lofts said:


> What is going on I just counted the birds the other night and said we are @ 50 unofficial count but accurate enough for during the week. It is a task trying to check that many birds one @ a time but I will try my best to do this weekend or next. Please let me know what else I am doing wrong. Thats for the non volunteering type That wants to complain about all that I do. I have posted quite a few times about how the birds are not flying yet only going roof to roof oops! They should be flying already MY FAULT again. I dont understand you guys must stay at home and twittle your thumbs all day
> I work, family and Fly!!!!! Call me I will give you an update or look at the dates on my post.


just not going to let people beat up on me


----------



## conditionfreak

Change of pace here.

Last weekend, we had a 300 mile race and a 200 mile race. I got 10th in the 200, and I won the club 300. Nice weekend of racing for me. My winning bird in the 300, was a bird that I bred. But in that 300, I lost three birds sent to me during last years PTC. 

Yesterday, we had a 400 and a 500. I fly about 350 (or so) in the 400, and I fly about 450 in the 500.

Both races went up at 6:35 AM. I got my first bird from the 400 at 12:45. I got my first bird in the 500 at 4:18.

I think I have a really good one in the 400, and probably a decent one in the 500. But I won't know until knock off and compilation of all the clubs for the combine results. It takes a long time to get those results, due to the fact that we are not required to "knock off" until the following race shipping night. So, basically it takes about ten days to get combine results from a race, and seven days to get club results.

Did I mention that for the past three weeks, I have been doing the computer work for my club? The club secretary had an operation and I had to take a crash course in how to work the WinSpeed and Pidexx systems. It has really been a chore. The main thing about it is this. I am scared to death that I will do someones clock wrong, and their clock will not work on race day, as it should.

This was especially troublesome this weekend, because included in our 400 mile race, we had a money race of yearlings. They were released with the normal 400 birds, but yearlings that were entered into the money part (at $10.00 per bird), could win that prize money. If I did something wrong in entering birds into the system, or setting clocks on "race active", there would be no going back and fixing it. The flyer would just be out his "bets".

We knock off tonight, at the club. I am praying I did my computer and clock work correctly, for all involved.

I can't wait until the "regular" guy comes back from his medical thing. Hope he comes back, and SOON.

Getting back to the 400 race. I think that my birds will be hard to beat. They did have a tail wind, but still. That is one heck of a time to clock. It was a 5 year old hen, that is the oldest bird on my race team. Thus, the most experienced. She has been my first bird many times over the years, but never won a club or combine. Here's hoping that is no longer the case.

I sent 14 to the 400, and 7 to the 500. It is now 9 am the next morning, and I am still out 4 from the 500, and 6 from the 400. Most of the birds sent to the 400 were yearlings.

Oh yea. I got my first money bird at 2:01 pm. One hour and 15 minutes behind my first clocked bird.

Probably did not win any money. 

But may have won a race.


----------



## raftree3

Nice job....always enjoy your posts. We clocked in last night and when we got there, there was a note from the race secretary of what needed to be done as he wouldn't be there. We were all sweating about the chore and suddenly he showed up......sure took the pressure off.


----------



## Josepe

Congrats Walt.And glad it's you doing the computer work.Let us know if you still have a club to fly in when it's over.


----------



## Kastle Loft

I'm here to tell you that the person that runs the computer is the most under-appreciated person in the club. Every time I get grief about "taking too long" or having to re-print results because of a stupid mistake, I offer to let anyone else take over if they think they can do it better. (I usually screw something up because everyone is yacking away and bugging me about something and I lose my place).

Then I just hear crickets. 

Good luck Walt, hope you win!


----------



## Josepe

I think each club should have a Backup computer person in case situations arise that the normal person can't make it.Our club has One person that does it, and she's dragged herself to the club sick a couple of times to make sure things got done.
Seriously Walt good luck, I'm sure you'll do okay.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Do what I did when they think you are to slow entering info and recording birds, offer to have a 60's race. Tell every one to leave the eclocks at home and bring the old bang clock. That should keep them from complaining for a week or 2. The good old days people would show up at 6 PM and you would get done at 11PM.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> Change of pace here.
> 
> Last weekend, we had a 300 mile race and a 200 mile race. I got 10th in the 200, and I won the 300. Nice weekend of racing for me. My winning bird in the 300, was a bird that I bred. But in that 300, I lost three birds sent to me during last years PTC.
> 
> Probably my birds


----------



## treejumper

*Strange Bird*

I Fly my Pigeons every Morning. This morning 45 min later here they came and I counted there was an extra Bird that landed it took off circled came back and landed again then off it went North could of been one of the Ohio Comb Birds because I,m on the line they would of been on,So He,She,is headed North hope it makes it home.Earl


----------



## Josepe

What Ohio combine do you keep referring to? Is it the Penna/Ohio combine?They're in our Federation and the Federation 350 race was released a couple days ago.


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, my combine is the Central Ohio Combine, out of the Columbus, Ohio area. There are 7 clubs scattered east and west around that area..

Our 300 mile station is Sweetwater, Tn., and our 500 is Pelham, Ala. We basically race from straight south to north. The Cincinnati combine, races from the southwest, to north east.

So, probably our bird.

It is about 3:20 pm the next day, and I am still out 8 birds, of 21 sent. I am sick about it. But in long races like this. Birds will land, rest, grab a drink somewhere, and then head home in the next few days. Hope that happens. I am out some birds I am really attached too.

That is the thing about old birds. You get attached to them. Much more so than young birds.

Just got the combine results for the 300 I thought I did so well in.  Again, I am a bridesmaid and not the bride.  I got second place.

WinSpeed-1 CENTRAL OHIO COMBINE 06/02/13-08:41
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: SWEET1OB13 Old Bird Race Flown: 05/26/2013
Release(A): 08:15 Birds: 380 Lofts: 31 Station: SWEETWATER TN
Weather (Rel) CLDY, E 1, 60 degrees (Arr) CLDY, N 4, 65 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 DAVE KNISL/10 421 AU 11 COC GRZ H 14:46:57 282.935 00.00 1270.483 198
2 MarineOne/15 90676 AU 09 TCC BB C 14:05:44 248.489 00.44 1267.756 195
3 ANDERSON F/20 293 AU 12 AFL UNKN H 15:45:44 313.810 16.00 1225.356 193
4 ANDERSON FAMI 377 AU 12 AFL UNKN C 15:45:54 2/ 20 16.10 1224.903 190
5 Kevin Spang/5 896 AU 11 LFO BB H 15:41:57 301.973 28.37 1189.095 187
6 JIM LEE/20 2121 AU 12 MVS BCH C 15:37:05 298.198 28.58 1187.193 185
7 JIM LEE 2376 AU 11 GNEO BWF H 15:38:47 2/ 20 30.40 1182.645 182
8 Git R Done/24 1013 AU 12 LFO GRIZ H 15:52:14 302.008 38.51 1162.499 179
9 Git R Done Lo 15 AU 09 FFC BC C 15:52:16 2/ 24 38.54 1162.381 177
10 Git R Done Lo 6782 AU 10 COC BCWF H 15:52:21 3/ 24 38.58 1162.203 174


----------



## Kastle Loft

Congrats on being the first loser! haha  (kidding of course). I know the feeling. I got second in our 250 last week.

I passed your combine truck on the interstate heading north last Sunday. You guys have a really good liberator from what I can tell. I met him last year and got to talk with him a while. Good guy.


----------



## Josepe

Congrats again Walt.


----------



## treejumper

*Central Ohio*



Josepe said:


> What Ohio combine do you keep referring to? Is it the Penna/Ohio combine?They're in our Federation and the Federation 350 race was released a couple days ago.


Thanks Walt I have not been on. It was the Central Ohio I was refering to.
Walt the Birds I got from you are doing good. Thanks Earl


----------



## V-John

Congrats Walt, I too enjoy reading your posts as well....


----------



## conditionfreak

Any race secretaries out there, that use a Benzing system? I have a situation that I don't know how to fix.

When I try to merge the race results, WINSPEED gives me a "pop up" that says some of the birds from several different flyers, can not be merged into the file. Because they do not belong to the flyer who clocked them.

Number one, I don't understand how a flyer can clock a bird that does not belong to him. Also, I can't fix it. One the birds was even mine and I have owned the darn bird since it was hatched.

I called the WINSPEED guru in California and he says I don't know what I am talking about, as WINSPEED will not give a noticed or warning like that. IMO, he doesn't know what HE is talking about.

Can someone help?

Thanks.


----------



## Josepe

Hopefully someone will chime in soon that can help you figure it out Walt.I have all that Benzing stuff to learn when my clock comes.Try calling Ed at Siegal's I'm sure he could help.Siegal's # 1-800-437-4436.Tell them you need to talk to Him directly.


----------



## markp1969

conditionfreak said:


> Any race secretaries out there, that use a Benzing system? I have a situation that I don't know how to fix.
> 
> When I try to merge the race results, WINSPEED gives me a "pop up" that says some of the birds from several different flyers, can not be merged into the file. Because they do not belong to the flyer who clocked them.
> 
> Number one, I don't understand how a flyer can clock a bird that does not belong to him. Also, I can't fix it. One the birds was even mine and I have owned the darn bird since it was hatched.
> 
> I called the WINSPEED guru in California and he says I don't know what I am talking about, as WINSPEED will not give a noticed or warning like that. IMO, he doesn't know what HE is talking about.
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks.



Someone probably entered a wrong year or club when entering the bird before creating the merge file. I would backup the merge file than edit it in wordpad. search for the number thats causing the problem. it will list the AU number next to the band. Find out the proper number. you can change it in wordpad, just leave the spacing the same.



Mark


----------



## Josepe

Get it figured out Walt?


----------



## Matt M

Walt you're not imagining things, Winspeed does have a warning that says that... I remember it saying something like XXX band number could not be merged because it was clocked by AU member #XXXX but belong to member AU# XXXX. I remember seeing that pop up several times one day while working with our race secretary after a race. We worked it out pretty quickly and it went away but don't remember exactly how we fixed it. We did not manually edit any clock data to fix it. I think it was because we had one late clock come in after we were trying to re-merge after also dealing with "guest" flyers outside the club who we had already taken the data off of and put in the Atis folder to merge to their own separate Winspeed database. We temporarily took the guest data back out and re-merged and it was fine after that. Don't know what your exact circumstances are that would cause the problem for you -- but yes I can confirm I have also seen that same message so keep trying until you find a support person who knows what they are talking about.





conditionfreak said:


> Any race secretaries out there, that use a Benzing system? I have a situation that I don't know how to fix.
> 
> When I try to merge the race results, WINSPEED gives me a "pop up" that says some of the birds from several different flyers, can not be merged into the file. Because they do not belong to the flyer who clocked them.
> 
> Number one, I don't understand how a flyer can clock a bird that does not belong to him. Also, I can't fix it. One the birds was even mine and I have owned the darn bird since it was hatched.
> 
> I called the WINSPEED guru in California and he says I don't know what I am talking about, as WINSPEED will not give a noticed or warning like that. IMO, he doesn't know what HE is talking about.
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> Any race secretaries out there, that use a Benzing system? I have a situation that I don't know how to fix.
> 
> When I try to merge the race results, WINSPEED gives me a "pop up" that says some of the birds from several different flyers, can not be merged into the file. Because they do not belong to the flyer who clocked them.
> 
> Number one, I don't understand how a flyer can clock a bird that does not belong to him. Also, I can't fix it. One the birds was even mine and I have owned the darn bird since it was hatched.
> 
> I called the WINSPEED guru in California and he says I don't know what I am talking about, as WINSPEED will not give a noticed or warning like that. IMO, he doesn't know what HE is talking about.
> 
> Can someone help?
> 
> Thanks.


 I can't really help you but this year I gave old birds to my daughter to fly since we live at the same place they come home as normal but when we cleared the club clocks and re-coupled the birds everything was fine until I sent our race file to the combine and federation. A few bird were registered to me last year but she clocked them this year, so they had to be deleted out of my name before she could clock them , which is perfectly within the AU rules. She now clocks them and the combine has no more problems . I don't know how to merge files and such but the secretary from RCR club helped me if you really need to figure this out his # it posted on the heartland racing federation page .


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Help U Out Walt*



Matt M said:


> Walt you're not imagining things, Winspeed does have a warning that says that... I remember it saying something like XXX band number could not be merged because it was clocked by AU member #XXXX but belong to member AU# XXXX. I remember seeing that pop up several times one day while working with our race secretary after a race. We worked it out pretty quickly and it went away but don't remember exactly how we fixed it. We did not manually edit any clock data to fix it. I think it was because we had one late clock come in after we were trying to re-merge after also dealing with "guest" flyers outside the club who we had already taken the data off of and put in the Atis folder to merge to their own separate Winspeed database. We temporarily took the guest data back out and re-merged and it was fine after that. Don't know what your exact circumstances are that would cause the problem for you -- but yes I can confirm I have also seen that same message so keep trying until you find a support person who knows what they are talking about.



What you have to do is list those birds with the correct owner if you go into winspeed go to the loft section this should be the place where you can edit the birds in everybodies loft. I dont have club computer in front of me but Sunday I can give you a call after I finish my duties as race secretary for the OB Season


----------



## Josepe

Damon,
Them birds still taking to the Sky?


----------



## pigeon is fun

any up date?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Damon,
> Them birds still taking to the Sky?


yes 90% are flying in a group 5% in small group the other 5% still scratching there butts


----------



## pigeon is fun

thanks!!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> yes 90% are flying in a group 5% in small group the other 5% still scratching there butts


If I ever find out that mine is a butt-scratcher, then that will forever be his name.


----------



## Josepe

I'd be forcing them butt scratchers up. They're plenty old enough and have been settled enough to be in the Ball Game by now.


----------



## jboy1

I think the update people want is if they still have birds in your loft.


----------



## pigeon is fun

jboy1 said:


> I think the update people want is if they still have birds in your loft.


thank you very much!!!!


----------



## drifter

Once the birds are outfitted with theirs chip rings it'll be easier to keep track of them.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Loft Update 6-9-13*



pigeon is fun said:


> thank you very much!!!!


Now 1 = 1 and B = both birds present remember not concrete *bold means birds are in loft
*

ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.

1 Conditionfreak-.......*1* and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. *(replacement 63963)*

1 Raftree-............... 3 and *4.*................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and *1534*
X xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
1 gd01-...................*7* and 8................ foys *5157*and 5164
1 thelaw818-........... 9 and *10*............... fvc 4300 and *4299*
B soundmajorr- ........*11 and 12.*.............. ace 0970 and 0969
1 ward13v- .............13 and *14*...............Gpen 957 and *961*
1 italianbird101-....... 16 and* 17 *............ FOYS IF 301 and *302*
1 maryofexter- ........18 and *19.*..............TRC 340 and *350*
B timber- ...............*20 and 21.*........... OCALA-1153 and 1154
B imorales-.............*.22 and 23*..............GA 1665 and 1624
1 hmoob8wj-...........24 and *26*.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & *8103*
B loonecho-..... .....*27 and 28 *.............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
1 nomadlofts-.... ....*15* and 25................NA *1818* and 1808
B napcino05- .... ....*29 and 30*.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
B blongboy- ..........*31 and 32*................. foys 2307 and 2308
B southtowne- .....*.33 and 34.*................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10

B hillfamilyloft-.......*35 and 36.*................ los lobos 404 and 403
1 dvtlegend -....... 37 and *38*................. arpu 7739 and *7737*
B pigeon is fun-.....*39 and 40* ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
B grifter...............*41 and 42 *..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
1 kastle loft..........43 and *44.*..................kastle 1325 and *1382*
B kwikirish.............*45 and 46*................. top 30241 and 30243
B josepe...............*47 and 48 *................irpc 3410 and 3401
1 dogging 99..........49 and *50 *................arpu 28694 and *28693*
X crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
B west.................. *53 and 54* ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
B jboy1..................*55 and 56*................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
B derrick206............*57 and 58 *...............gsc 439 and 442
X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
X FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156 

This is a accurate counting of the birds my odds of winning have went down also  I am disappointed that all the birds did not make it to 1st training toss. But thats the sport of pigeon racing!!! They look great in the sky hope I can lock these guys in with no losses(not keeping them in just saying want them to lock in homing abilities) well there you go 42 of 62


----------



## pigeon is fun

thanks for the update!!!!


----------



## Josepe

Thanks Nomad.


----------



## raftree3

Sort of interesting in that it's a pretty even split between the older half and the younger half for losses. Good luck everyone! Thanks for the head count Damon, I wish you well. How's your OB season going?


----------



## conditionfreak

Well, my birds must suck royally. Both from my "best" are gone. The one replacement still there is a bird that happened to be the right age when I needed to send a replacement. But is literally from junk homers that I did not intend to breed from. It is an "oops" baby.

Maybe I should rethink breeding from my expensive pedigreed birds, and breed from my rejects instead.

Of course, "Ms. Oops" may be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

raftree3 said:


> Sort of interesting in that it's a pretty even split between the older half and the younger half for losses. Good luck everyone! Thanks for the head count Damon, I wish you well. How's your OB season going?


Its over and whew thank god. I did okay no wins but top 20% on a regular basis is not to bad for 2nd old bird season. [email protected] results northatlantarpc.com


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Well, my birds must suck royally. Both from my "best" are gone. The one replacement still there is a bird that happened to be the right age when I needed to send a replacement. But is literally from junk homers that I did not intend to breed from. It is an "oops" baby.
> 
> Maybe I should rethink breeding from my expensive pedigreed birds, and breed from my rejects instead.
> 
> Of course, "Ms. Oops" may be gone tomorrow.


Wish there was a way to foretell the future of your babies. I sent two and the one I thought might do the best is gone. The one that's left is from a new pair that did real well racing for me but this is their first baby. I gave the nest mate to a guy in our club so we'll see how they compare.


----------



## conditionfreak

X crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439

That's just crazy.

By the way. I still have your silver LNC 12145 in the loft. It has flown out to 400 miles this Old Bird season. Hasn't won anything, but it has been in the top ten a few times. Here is our 400 result sheet. Notice how fast the race was. I got 19th. 

Name: ATHENS1OB13 Old Bird Race Flown: 06/01/2013
Release(A): 06:35 Birds: 376 Lofts: 34 Station: ATHENS AL
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, SW 5-10, 75 degrees (Arr) CLEAR, SSW 10-20, 83 degrees

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 Dave Trace/17 1287 AU 12 LFO BB H 13:29:02 423.408 00.00 1799.850 249
2 Tim Byers/24 15407 AU 06 GPS SIL C 13:20:01 413.917 00.16 1798.593 245
3 KEVIN COEY/18 747 AU 11 OSU BC C 13:30:26 416.999 07.41 1766.560 242
4 KEVIN COEY 8001 AU 12 ARPU BC C 13:32:00 2/ 18 09.15 1759.923 239
5 KEVIN COEY 8063 AU 12 ARPU BB H 13:32:03 3/ 18 09.17 1759.741 235
6 KEVIN COEY 8046 AU 12 ARPU VEL C 13:33:12 4/ 18 10.26 1754.894 232
7 KEVIN COEY 213 AU 11 GNEO BBSP H 13:33:22 5/ 18 10.37 1754.160 229
8 Kevin Span/11 9 AU 12 LFO SIL C 13:33:50 409.797 18.06 1722.013 225
9 Git R Done/26 1005 AU 12 LFO BC H 13:34:27 409.828 18.43 1719.510 222
10 Bill Frame/12 437 AU 12 PCO BC H 13:53:06 427.552 20.00 1717.624 219
11 Dave Brehm/10 13 AU 11 LFO BC H 13:36:56 411.364 19.41 1715.824 215
12 b&b puddel/16 378 AU 11 COC BB H 12:52:32 367.959 17.43 1715.368 212
13 Dave Tracey 668 AU 12 PCO BB H 13:51:49 2/ 17 22.46 1705.974 209
14 sky fly lo/13 1530 AU 11 OSU LRC C 13:29:43 394.074 29.21 1672.420 205
15 sky fly loft 1534 AU 11 OSU BB C 13:29:46 2/ 13 29.24 1672.198 202
16 KEVIN COEY 1054 AU 11 GNEO BC C 13:58:25 6/ 18 35.39 1655.101 199
17 KEVIN COEY 727 AU 11 OSU BC C 13:58:28 7/ 18 35.42 1654.902 195
18 KEVIN COEY 8002 AU 12 ARPU BB H 13:58:34 8/ 18 35.49 1654.523 192
19 MarineOne/14 15 AU 11 COV BC H 12:45:38 347.016 31.19 1647.773 188


----------



## Timber

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Josepe

Dave,
Man looks like our Rematch isn't suppose to be. Though any of those missing birds could still show up, and hopefully some do.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Walt I'm glad my LNC bird is still with you, I was hoping for more than just top 10 finishes. Looks like I will have to buy some ice cream, I thought those 2 birds would last a lot longer than this. Siblings of them have won races from 100 out to 400 several times, I really thought I sent my best, guess I'll have to rethink my birds.
Dave


----------



## West

Thanks for the update Damon. Interesting little fact about the 2 I sent. They were the product of a polygamous cock and 2 hens, so 4 babies in the nest. I just picked the 2 most robust of the 4.  Oh and yes all 3 parents took turns sitting the nest.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete said:


> Walt I'm glad my LNC bird is still with you, I was hoping for more than just top 10 finishes. Looks like I will have to buy some ice cream, I thought those 2 birds would last a lot longer than this. Siblings of them have won races from 100 out to 400 several times, I really thought I sent my best, guess I'll have to rethink my birds.
> Dave


Yea, like me. You sent what you thought were your best, or close to it.

I kid around about it, but really, you should not change anything at all, based on a one loft race. Especially by someone who is hosting it for his first time.

This race is a krap shoot. You get lucky or you don't. The best bird will not win. Only the lucky bird.

That is how I see it, anyway. I am not putting Nomad Loft down whatsoever. Just stating the facts. I lost birds last year that I should not have. Because I had no previous experience hosting a one loft race. Hosting one of those, is a different ballgame that just racing your own birds.


I do not want any ice cream, unless and until, my bird comes home from at least one legitimate race. Then you owe me.  My bird could be gone today or tomorrow, just like yours. That, IMO, is a tie.

Now you have something to root for. Ha Ha


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
Well stated.Could be a couple of contributing factors to loosing good birds and shouldn't reflect the genetic capability of yours or Dave's birds, or possibly others in this race, or training.Possibly some of the birds could show back up by next inventory and hopefully so. Another one of those Head Scratchers. But Like you stated a Different Ball Game then training and racing your own birds.


----------



## Xueoo

There goes my two. And I really liked what I sent this time. I do prefer they get lost learning their surroundings to getting lost on a short toss. I can inderstand a bird getting lost while flying over roofs and trees for the first times. 

Good luck to the rest.


----------



## drifter

Damon, any plans to post a training toss schedule for our birds?


----------



## Josepe

Damon,
How's the Winged Warriors looking?


----------



## conditionfreak

I was going to post this on the thread concerning last years PTC. But nothing is happening here, so here it is.

My combine had a brand new, old bird money race recently. We lost a long time flyer and we called this thing the Rich Ramey Memorial Yearling Race, in his honor. (May Rich rest in peace).

Anyway. To enter, a bird had to be a yearling (banded with a 2012 band). It was ten dollars per bird. We also had a three bird team pool. That was ten dollars per team.

I entered five birds in the Memorial Race and one team of three.

The race was from 400 miles. We have seven clubs in our combine. After the results were in from six clubs, I was leading in the Memorial Race, for the first 3 money spots, and I was leading in the three bird team pool.

When the final (7th) club results came in. I was beat out for the money, by one flyer. There was five places being paid. I ended up in sixth place. Out of the money.

But my three bird team won the pool money. It was the average speed for the three birds nominated (picked) prior to the race. They had to be yearlings also.

My team consisted of:

AU-2012-NEPLS-1801-silver cock bird. From SSYYBFAMLOFT.

AU-2012-FOYS-29603-blue check cock. From Grifter.

AU-2012-ZEPPELIN-6-dark blue check cock. From bbcdon.

So, I won a couple hundred bucks with my team. I picked these birds because they have been my best yearlings during this old bird season. They did the 400 in very good time. Speeds close to 1700 ypm. The winning bird was over 1700 ypm.

My first bird home, and the bird who just finished out of the money, was Zeppelin-6, from bbcdon. It is mated up to my best racing hen, #182. But she is a 2011 bird, so she was not eligible to put money on. Zeppelin-6 was coming home to a plastic egg that he and his mate had been sitting on for a week.

As a side note. We had a 500 mile race on the same day, and the winning speeds in that race were over 1900 ypm. The birds had a good tail wind. I got my first 500 mile bird at 2:59 PM, if you can believe that. The winning bird in the 500, clocked at 2:15 PM, and that bird flew 498 miles. WOW. Fast fast race. Could have done 600 in the day easily, I think.

For awhile there, I thought I had this thing in my pocket.


----------



## Josepe

Tough break on the Memorial race. But congrats on the pool win.  Good to see a couple of the PT birds from last year came across for you in old birds.
Our combine has a old bird Yearling race and also a regular old bird Special both $$$ races
Sounds like those birds were traveling at Corvette Speed.With a tail wind being the Fuel Injector.


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> I was going to post this on the thread concerning last years PTC. But nothing is happening here, so here it is.
> 
> My combine had a brand new, old bird money race recently. We lost a long time flyer and we called this thing the Rich Ramey Memorial Yearling Race, in his honor. (May Rich rest in peace).
> 
> Anyway. To enter, a bird had to be a yearling (banded with a 2012 band). It was ten dollars per bird. We also had a three bird team pool. That was ten dollars per team.
> 
> I entered five birds in the Memorial Race and one team of three.
> 
> The race was from 400 miles. We have seven clubs in our combine. After the results were in from six clubs, I was leading in the Memorial Race, for the first 3 money spots, and I was leading in the three bird team pool.
> 
> When the final (7th) club results came in. I was beat out for the money, by one flyer. There was five places being paid. I ended up in sixth place. Out of the money.
> 
> But my three bird team won the pool money. It was the average speed for the three birds nominated (picked) prior to the race. They had to be yearlings also.
> 
> My team consisted of:
> 
> AU-2012-NEPLS-1801-silver cock bird. From SSYYBFAMLOFT.
> 
> AU-2012-FOYS-29603-blue check cock. From Grifter.
> 
> AU-2012-ZEPPELIN-6-dark blue check cock. From bbcdon.
> 
> So, I won a couple hundred bucks with my team. I picked these birds because they have been my best yearlings during this old bird season. They did the 400 in very good time. Speeds close to 1700 ypm. The winning bird was over 1700 ypm.
> 
> My first bird home, and the bird who just finished out of the money, was Zeppelin-6, from bbcdon. It is mated up to my best racing hen, #182. But she is a 2011 bird, so she was not eligible to put money on. Zeppelin-6 was coming home to a plastic egg that he and his mate had been sitting on for a week.
> 
> As a side note. We had a 500 mile race on the same day, and the winning speeds in that race were over 1900 ypm. The birds had a good tail wind. I got my first 500 mile bird at 2:59 PM, if you can believe that. The winning bird in the 500, clocked at 2:15 PM, and that bird flew 498 miles. WOW. Fast fast race. Could have done 600 in the day easily, I think.
> 
> For awhile there, I thought I had this thing in my pocket.



Congratulations ........I hope Don sees this, I'm sure he'd be pleased.


----------



## loonecho

I am pleased. I bred and sent that NEPLS 1801 Silver for Ssybfamilyloft last year. Got one of his brothers bred back to their mother this year. They are as nice of silvers as I've seen. Thanks for posting this Walt. It is fun to hear about the birds from last year that are doing well for you.

Jim


----------



## Crazy Pete

Congrats Walt, picking 3 birds and winning now them bragging rights.
Dave

I sent your post to bbcdon in an email, hope he reads it.


----------



## drifter

Walt, your post made my day. Glad my bird was able to help your team. I guess he finally went from turkey to racing pigeon.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Damon, any plans to post a training toss schedule for our birds?


No had not planned on doing a schedule for tosses but I will update on a regular basis. 

I looking close @ are young bird schedule I might be able to race them in our club mostly the b races so will see.

All of the birds are doing just fine will not count this weekend its my 1st wedding anniversary so I am on radio silence for next few days


----------



## conditionfreak

You are starting off on the wrong foot, by celebrating a wedding anniversary for several days. One day is plenty enough. You are setting expectations way too high.

You have no where to go but down each following year.


----------



## jboy1

Hi Nomad, Have the birds even been on a training toss? I live in Michigan and have my young birds at 35 miles.


----------



## pigeon is fun

same here.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Gee you Americans train hard and early.


----------



## Kastle Loft

NZ Pigeon said:


> Gee you Americans train hard and early.


No, not all of us. Our first race is mid August. My birds have been routing for months now and won't hit the road for another few weeks. Ill single toss for the first week or two but serious road training won't start till late July. 

I would worry at all if Damon doesn't have the birds on the road yet.


----------



## Josepe

In my opinion the longer your birds can rout before road training the better condition they'll be in, physically and mentally.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I like to get my birds on the road (short tosses) as soon as they start routing... No matter how early in the season it is. Doesn't mean you have to keep taking them down the road once you start, but in my opinion it is important to do short tosses while they are still young. I think it helps with their mental development.


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft said:


> No, not all of us. Our first race is mid August. My birds have been routing for months now and won't hit the road for another few weeks. Ill single toss for the first week or two but serious road training won't start till late July.
> 
> I *wouldn't* worry at all if Damon doesn't have the birds on the road yet.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## conditionfreak

I am sure it probably has been the subject of a thread or two. But man, this web site sure loads slow. Must be the ads.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

The Plans for the weekend went smooth!! Now as far as the birds go no road Training yet. August is when I will start. They are all flying just a few that still take to the trees and not flock. An average of about 30 - 50 minutes of flight. Not routing yet staying n sight of loft. My young birds are Flying 40-60++ with routing.


----------



## Josepe

Any Rubber Leg Syndrome? What is the PT race date? When will you inventory again?


----------



## V-John

When is the first race again?


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> The Plans for the weekend went smooth!! Now as far as the birds go no road Training yet. August is when I will start. They are all flying just a few that still take to the trees and not flock. An average of about 30 - 50 minutes of flight. Not routing yet staying n sight of loft. My young birds are Flying 40-60++ with routing.


I guess your races start much later than ours. Ours start in mid-August. But for sure, it is hotter in Atlanta than in Ohio.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Can we get a list update?


----------



## Josepe

Ours start the last week of Aug.


----------



## ejb3810

Not to speak for Damon, but it would seem that the North Atlanta Club Young Bird race schedule is in the months of Sept. & Oct.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ejb3810 said:


> Not to speak for Damon, but it would seem that the North Atlanta Club Young Bird race schedule is in the months of Sept. & Oct.


That would be correct


----------



## conditionfreak

Man, this thread is boring. Can't wait until the birds start racing. At least start training.

Just shipped birds for two races this Saturday. A 500 and a 600.

I sent one bird to each race. Both hens.

The odds of me winning both are about two million to one. The odds of me winning one of the races are about one million to one. 

Wish me luck. If I happened to luck out and win both races. Man, would my head be swelled up hugely.  I would start selling squeakers for $600.00 bucks each.


----------



## Josepe

Good luck Walt. Hope you win a Double Header.We had our final shipping last night for the 600.I gave all my young birds to a club member last year because of some health problems. He clocked a 500 mi(517) Day Bird with one of them week before last. Excellent showing for a Yearling. I get as much pleasure out of breeding that bird as I would if I'd flown him myself(well almost).I'll be flying four siblings of that bird in YB's, hope I have all four left for OB's next year.


----------



## conditionfreak

I am surprised that someone even sent a yearling to a 500. Wow, must have had a lot of confidence in that bird. Good job.

I kept all of my yearlings out of these two races, because they are yearlings. I even kept my older two best cock birds out of these races, because they are only three years old. I like them to be at least four years old and they must have shown me that they can make it from a three and four already, for these longer races. But that's just me. I hate losing birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Good luck Walt, keeping my fingers crossed for a win.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Bird is 21st(just missed top 10%)GT Star Loft. He did Very Well against 3-4-5 year old birds. Should be a Top one with a couple years experience and maturity. The babies from his parents aren't Free anymore. It was a Yearling that won this race plus 2 others in the top 10% and 12 in the top 20%.So some yearlings are very capable of the 500.

WinSpeed-1 INTERSTATE RPC 06/18/13-20:37
Weekly Race Report Page 1
Open and Sportsman Category
Name: OB7 Old Bird Race Flown: 06/15/2013
Released: 06:50 Birds: 193 Lofts: 19 Station: EFFINGHAM
Weather (Rel) ptcldy, calm (Arr) sun, w

POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT
1 LEVELGREEN /6 2692 IF 12 LAT BBWF H 17:35:48 478.805 00.00 1304.855 100
2 JOHN BIANC/21 533 IF 10 LAT BB H 18:05:39 487.015 18.45 1268.629 95
3 BIANCO JR /15 1208 IF 11 LAT RED H 18:29:31 497.999 27.49 1252.966 90
4 JOHN BIANCO 1294 IF 11 LAT DCSP H 18:15:00 2/ 21 28.06 1251.316 85
5 JOHN BIANCO 8744 IF 08 LAT BB H 18:19:15 3/ 21 32.21 1243.602 80
6 JOHN BIANCO 102 IF 07 WMC BCWF H 18:19:45 4/ 21 32.51 1242.701 75
7 AJ BIANCO /10 2722 IF 12 LAT BB H 18:37:39 498.121 35.48 1238.842 70
8 BIANCO JR 110 IF 10 LAT SIL C 18:38:14 2/ 15 36.31 1237.563 65
9 MULE SHED /21 131 IF 08 YUK BCSP H 18:21:30 484.003 38.40 1231.873 60
10 GARY MARSH/10 9730 IF 09 ALT BB C 19:09:05 516.028 43.03 1228.832 55
11 MULE SHED 539 IF 11 YUK CK H 18:24:38 2/ 21 41.48 1226.316 50
12 CJ DUKE /14 1400 IF 11 LAT BC C 19:12:09 517.001 44.48 1226.068 45
13 STAN PIESE/11 1257 IF 11 LAT BC H 18:29:35 483.127 47.56 1215.434 40
14 DON TRACY /7 1046 IF 11 LAT RC H 19:01:52 504.773 51.02 1213.854 35
15 BILL HOLMES/6 25 IF 10 CVI BBWF C 18:00:54 459.024 51.45 1204.177 30
16 CJ DUKE 8688 IF 08 LAT BB C 19:25:40 2/ 14 58.19 1204.139 25
17 B&K MILLER /6 931 IF 10 IRPC BC H 19:36:49 523.906 01:00 1202.471 20
18 CJ DUKE 1415 IF 11 LAT BB H 19:29:41 3/ 14 01:02 1197.773 15
19 MULE SHED 196 IF 08 YUK BB C 18:42:15 3/ 21 59.25 1195.996 10
20 MARCASE /9 1564 IF 12 IRPC RC H 17:56:11 450.647 58.20 1190.571 5
--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------
21 GT STARLOFT/5 2592 IF 12 IRPC BB C 19:38:24 517.875 01:09 1186.179 0
22 MULE SHED 359 IF 12 YUK DUN H 18:48:14 4/ 21 01:05 1186.030 0
23 AJ BIANCO 2791 IF 12 IRPC BB H 19:10:25 2/ 10 01:08 1184.025 0


----------



## conditionfreak

conditionfreak said:


> Man, this thread is boring. Can't wait until the birds start racing. At least start training.
> 
> Just shipped birds for two races this Saturday. A 500 and a 600.
> 
> I sent one bird to each race. Both hens.
> 
> The odds of me winning both are about two million to one. The odds of me winning one of the races are about one million to one.
> 
> Wish me luck. If I happened to luck out and win both races. Man, would my head be swelled up hugely.  I would start selling squeakers for $600.00 bucks each.


Well, good news and bad news. I got both birds back. But I got them back on the morning of the second day. It was a rainy day, off and on, throughout the course. I heard through the grapevine that our combine secretary got a 600 mile bird on the day. That is the same guy that won $53,000 with a young bird last year.

I haven't heard anything else yet, except that I apparently beat several guys in my club.

We'll see shortly.

The hens I sent to these two long races, are birds that I can not count on to come home fast and win. But I can count on them to come home. That is important in these long races. Because, if you get them home. You just never know what might happen on the result sheet.

I'm just extremely glad my two birds made it home. They get to rest for almost a year now. Except for the occasional hawk.


----------



## Josepe

Atleast you got them back. In any race I'll be glad just to get them home. But I'll be glader eventually to get them home Quick enough to Win or clock in the top.Now yours have a whole year to relax and figure a better way to Attack that race next year.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well all the remaining birds are doing great loft flying (not quite routing yet)

Here is the deal my club has chosen to fly a different course for young birds 75 North ( but not sure they are going to turn up 24 or continue 75) I am hearing 24 would be much better so the smokeys (mtns) can be avoided. So up 75 N is where I will be training. I will train all the way to 100 possibly even further. 1st week of August is my projected training start date. I will make a decision soon on distance 250-300 and the date of race.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

UPDATE List 2013 PTC please


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> UPDATE List 2013 PTC please


if you come over and help me catch them 


next week I will do that but I can say 26 -8103 is in the loft your other I did not see but thats unofficial


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Well all the remaining birds are doing great loft flying (not quite routing yet)
> 
> Here is the deal my club has chosen to fly a different course for young birds 75 North ( but not sure they are going to turn up 24 or continue 75) I am hearing 24 would be much better so the smokeys (mtns) can be avoided. So up 75 N is where I will be training. I will train all the way to 100 possibly even further. 1st week of August is my projected training start date. I will make a decision soon on distance 250-300 and the date of race.


Just re-posting so everybody knows


----------



## drifter

Was it ever decided how the winner of the PT Classic is going to be decided? Will it be winner take all on the 300, or points system, etc.


----------



## Josepe

300 the last I heard.

Nomad,
You'll be racing the PT birds in your club's B races then or not?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Important To All*

UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of 7/4/13 hands on official(BOLD MEANS BIRDS IN LOFT)
The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. 41 REMAINING

*B Conditionfreak-.......1 arpu (replacement 63963)*

*1 Raftree-............... 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1534*
B xueoo- .................5 and 6 ........ ...... jedd 5084 and 5083
*X gd01-...................7................ foys 5157
B thelaw818-........... 10............... fvc 4299
B soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
1 ward13v- ............. 14...............Gpen 961
B italianbird101-....... 17 ............ FOYS IF 302
B maryofexter- ....... 19...............TRC 350*
*1 timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
B imorales-.............. 23..............GA 1624
B hmoob8wj-........... 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8103
B loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900*.
1 nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
*B napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
B blongboy- ..........32 and 31................. foys 2307 and 2308
B southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10*

*B hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
1 dvtlegend -....... 38................ arpu 7737
1 pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
B grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
1 kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1382*
*B kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
B josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
B dogging 99.......... 50 ................arpu 28693*
1 crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
*B west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
B jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
B derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442*
X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
B FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156 __________________


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Loft Update 6-9-13 So You Can Compare*



Nomad_Lofts said:


> Now 1 = 1 and B = both birds present remember not concrete *bold means birds are in loft
> *
> 
> ARRIVAL UPDATE List 2013 PTC
> The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics.
> 
> 1 Conditionfreak-.......*1* and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. *(replacement 63963)*
> 
> 1 Raftree-............... 3 and *4.*................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and *1534*
> X xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
> 1 gd01-...................*7* and 8................ foys *5157*and 5164
> 1 thelaw818-........... 9 and *10*............... fvc 4300 and *4299*
> B soundmajorr- ........*11 and 12.*.............. ace 0970 and 0969
> 1 ward13v- .............13 and *14*...............Gpen 957 and *961*
> 1 italianbird101-....... 16 and* 17 *............ FOYS IF 301 and *302*
> 1 maryofexter- ........18 and *19.*..............TRC 340 and *350*
> B timber- ...............*20 and 21.*........... OCALA-1153 and 1154
> B imorales-.............*.22 and 23*..............GA 1665 and 1624
> 1 hmoob8wj-...........24 and *26*.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & *8103*
> B loonecho-..... .....*27 and 28 *.............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
> 1 nomadlofts-.... ....*15* and 25................NA *1818* and 1808
> B napcino05- .... ....*29 and 30*.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
> B blongboy- ..........*31 and 32*................. foys 2307 and 2308
> B southtowne- .....*.33 and 34.*................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
> 
> B hillfamilyloft-.......*35 and 36.*................ los lobos 404 and 403
> 1 dvtlegend -....... 37 and *38*................. arpu 7739 and *7737*
> B pigeon is fun-.....*39 and 40* ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
> B grifter...............*41 and 42 *..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
> 1 kastle loft..........43 and *44.*..................kastle 1325 and *1382*
> B kwikirish.............*45 and 46*................. top 30241 and 30243
> B josepe...............*47 and 48 *................irpc 3410 and 3401
> 1 dogging 99..........49 and *50 *................arpu 28694 and *28693*
> X crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
> B west.................. *53 and 54* ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
> B jboy1..................*55 and 56*................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
> B derrick206............*57 and 58 *...............gsc 439 and 442
> X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
> X FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156
> 
> This is a accurate counting of the birds my odds of winning have went down also  I am disappointed that all the birds did not make it to 1st training toss. But thats the sport of pigeon racing!!! They look great in the sky hope I can lock these guys in with no losses(not keeping them in just saying want them to lock in homing abilities) well there you go 42 of 62


REPOSTED SO CAN SEE WHAT BIRDS CAME BACK


----------



## conditionfreak

I'm confused. Doesn't "B" mean that both birds are present in the loft? I have one bird present (bolded), but I have a "B" in front of my name. A clerical error?


----------



## Josepe

Yea I'd say confusing. Some with B has One bird and some with 1 has Two birds??? So 20 couple birds lost in settling. If training losses are high it'll sure be a lower competition race.Already 1/3 of the birds gone.


----------



## pigeon is fun

I got the "1" and both of my birds are in the loft. Should i get the "B" instead?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nomad_Lofts said:


> UPDATE List 2013 PTC as of 7/4/13 hands on official(BOLD MEANS BIRDS IN LOFT)
> The following flyers birds are in Loft the numbers after names are identifying bands that I purchased they 1-50 purple and 51 -100 red makes it easy to identify birds and everybody will know who whos bird that is in future pics. 41 REMAINING
> 
> *B Conditionfreak-.......1 arpu (replacement 63963)*
> 
> *1 Raftree-............... 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1534*
> B xueoo- .................5 and 6 ........ ...... jedd 5084 and 5083
> *X gd01-...................7................ foys 5157
> B thelaw818-........... 10............... fvc 4299
> B soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
> 1 ward13v- ............. 14...............Gpen 961
> B italianbird101-....... 17 ............ FOYS IF 302
> B maryofexter- ....... 19...............TRC 350*
> *1 timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
> B imorales-.............. 23..............GA 1624
> B hmoob8wj-........... 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8103
> B loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900*.
> 1 nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
> *B napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
> B blongboy- ..........32 and 31................. foys 2307 and 2308
> B southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10*
> 
> *B hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
> 1 dvtlegend -....... 38................ arpu 7737
> 1 pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
> B grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
> 1 kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1382*
> *B kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
> B josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
> B dogging 99.......... 50 ................arpu 28693*
> 1 crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
> *B west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
> B jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
> B derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442*
> X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
> B FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156 __________________


IF YOUR BIRDS ARE IN BOLD THEY ARE IN LOFT IF NOT IN BOLD THEN THEY ARE NOT I DID NOT UPDATE THE B,1 OR X


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Yea I'd say confusing. Some with B has One bird and some with 1 has Two birds??? So 20 couple birds lost in settling. If training losses are high it'll sure be a lower competition race.Already 1/3 of the birds gone.


IF BIRDS ARE IN BOLD THEY ARE IN LOFT I DID NOT UPDATE B,1 OR X


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

pigeon is fun said:


> I got the "1" and both of my birds are in the loft. Should i get the "B" instead?


Yes you are correct but forgot to adjust that part


----------



## Xueoo

Just curious if these birds that are still around not flying far from the loft. In one of the post you said the birds are not routing yet, so I assume they're circling the loft in sight.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Yes you are correct but forgot to adjust that part


Thanks for the info. Happy 4th!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Xueoo said:


> Just curious if these birds that are still around not flying far from the loft. In one of the post you said the birds are not routing yet, so I assume they're circling the loft in sight.


they are loft flying but disappearing for minute but not enough to be considered routing. Also who knows if they get chased or attacked during that time. My birds are in sight for about 10 mins then they are gone at least 40mins. Now thats the difference


----------



## Josepe

Gotcha on the update. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Xueoo

Nomad_Lofts said:


> they are loft flying but disappearing for minute but not enough to be considered routing. Also who knows if they get chased or attacked during that time. My birds are in sight for about 10 mins then they are gone at least 40mins. Now thats the difference


Wonder why those birds are slow to come on. Younger full ssiblings to my two lost PT birds are already down the road 50 miles and they're only 3 months old.


----------



## Josepe

Who knows.I know my 2nd round has been routing with the 1st round for a week and a half ,gone for 1-11/2 hours and will be headed down the road Mon. morning.I know they will get up and fly better early in the morning. when it's cooler.In the hotter afternoons and evenings they won't fly.So I went from flying them mornings and evenings to just flying the mornings.Ofcoarse everyone has their own way of doing things.I do what fits My birds.When I open the trap in the morning they Explode to the sky.
What a Thrill to watch.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Just checking in to see my one bird is still there. Better than none. If anyone needs to PM me, choose the "email" option. Inbox is full. No internet - I'm at the library. See yall again, soon hopefully


----------



## Josepe

Becky,
Glad you dropped in..You've been like a Phantom lately.


----------



## raftree3

Just started mine down the road this week once the fireworks settled down. Really the part of the year I enjoy the most!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have been letting them out around 10am and earlier on weekends. The one thing about early in the morning its breakfast time for the hawks(redtails) & coppers( the chasers). I have seen them take 2 of mine (hawk). the copper has given chase but can't confirm a kill by him.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have worked hard at keeping this thread alive. I have done my part. But a week without a post, is rediculous.

Okay. I will try once more. I am reaching deep into my basket for this one though.

You might remember last year I broke my foot during the hosting of the 2012 PTC.

Well, five days ago. I stubbed my toe in my bedroom, in the dark. I had a rifle case lying on the floor next to my closet. For whatever reason, my wife moved the case into the front of my dresser.

I stubbed my toe and said a couple of "almost" curse words.  Then I went back to bed.

For several days after that, it seemed to hurt more and more as I hobbled around.

Yesterday I had a routine doctors appointment for other issues. My doctor observed me limping and I told her what had happened. She sent me to get an x-ray of my foot.

This morning I received a phone call from her, that the "baby toe" on my left foot is indeed broken.

Now I am wearing the same strap on boot that I had on my right foot last year, on my left foot.

Life just gets better and better, as you get older.


----------



## V-John

Damon, you have my support. But I think even throwing a picture up every once in a while would help along with an update. If nothing else to say hey things are going well. We all like to see pics of the birds, even if they are standing around pooping. Those who have my birds in other races have been great at keeping me posted and for that Im grateful. Im not being critical, so please dont take it like that. Just giving some advice.


----------



## Kastle Loft

V-John said:


> Damon, you have my support. But I think even throwing a picture up every once in a while would help along with an update. If nothing else to say hey things are going well. We all like to see pics of the birds, even if they are standing around pooping. Those who have my birds in other races have been great at keeping me posted and for that Im grateful. Im not being critical, so please dont take it like that. Just giving some advice.


Yeah, I kinda have to second that. I've been quiet on this subject, hoping it would improve as the bird took to the air and you had more to report. But all we hear are crickets man!  

Most of us aren't expecting individual report cards every three days. But part of the fun of this "community" race is getting news along the way that we can all talk about and rib each other - or trash talk. We all appreciate you taking on the race. It's an enormous responsibility. But I think we all agree that part of the responsibility is fairly regular communication, even if it is in general terms. Throw us a bone


----------



## V-John

Well put Kastle... And on the same note, we shouldn't question every little thing or method Nomad does either. He is trying his best.


----------



## West

Be sure to take pics of mine from all angles so these guys know what quality looks like.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Yeah, I kinda have to second that. I've been quiet on this subject, hoping it would improve as the bird took to the air and you had more to report. But all we hear are crickets man!
> 
> Most of us aren't expecting individual report cards every three days. But part of the fun of this "community" race is getting news along the way that we can all talk about and rib each other - or trash talk. We all appreciate you taking on the race. It's an enormous responsibility. But I think we all agree that part of the responsibility is fairly regular communication, even if it is in general terms. Throw us a bone


I understand will take a few pics they are doing great so your bone is coming!! no one really responded since my last post so was going to wait till monday but I will get some photos up the weather has been a little better since last week with all the rain I have put the birds on my club cpu just need to get my uni bands.


----------



## Josepe

Yea a few pics may lighten things up and a training progress report like what they're doing great at, routing regularly hopefully. From some of your posts the PT birds are way behind your birds in training progress?


----------



## V-John

West said:


> Be sure to take pics of mine from all angles so these guys know what quality looks like.


This made me lol.  
Heck guys this is supposed to be fun. Lets have some fun with it.


----------



## Josepe

The Quality will show when he posts a pic of my Winner.


----------



## drifter

If by some miracle my bird should win maybe I will name him Beetle Bomb. 

This should lighten things up.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2kv-QQhIE


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad when you take the pics make sure you get one of an empty perch. LOL
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Crazy Pete said:


> Nomad when you take the pics make sure you get one of an empty perch. LOL
> Dave


You guys are hilarious.


----------



## conditionfreak

I would love to continue with bragging, etc. But my two good birds are already gone and the one replacement I had redy at that time, is a scrub.

I have no confidence in even pretending I have a winner in Nomads loft. 

But hey. As long as I have something still in the loft, I have a chance. She might get the Miss Congeniality award.


----------



## ERIC K

conditionfreak said:


> I would love to continue with bragging, etc. But my two good birds are already gone and the one replacement I had redy at that time, is a scrub.
> 
> I have no confidence in even pretending I have a winner in Nomads loft.
> 
> But hey. As long as I have something still in the loft, I have a chance. She might get the Miss Congeniality award.


In a tough race that puddle jumper(scrub) you entered just might be a force to reckon with.


----------



## conditionfreak

Ha Ha. The only other time I have ever heard the term "puddle jumper", is that one of the guys in my club has his loft named that.

We have a club member that only races when the distance is 500 miles or more. Never races young birds at all, and in old birds, only starts racing at 500 miles. He got second in the 600 recently, but came last on the 500 held the same day. He calls his loft "HEAVENS ANGELS".

I should start a thread whereupon we list our loft names and why we chose those names. Obviously, a loft name with the owners name in it, is not really special. But some lofts are uniquely named.

My is "Marine One" lofts. For the following reasons. I was a Marine, and whatever airplane the President is on, is known as Marine One. The first bird I entered into a Pigeon Talk Classic, I named "Marine Won". (thought it was a cool name at the time)  "Marine Won" lost.  but survived the season and came home to me via USPS.


----------



## napcinco05

@conditionfreak- lol that was funny. "Marine won" and lost. as long as you still have an entry you still got chance.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I understand will take a few pics they are doing great so your bone is coming!! no one really responded since my last post so was going to* wait till monday* but I will get some photos up the weather has been a little better since last week with all the rain I have put the birds on my club cpu just need to get my uni bands.



where the update and photo?


----------



## TheLaw818

You have to go take your own pictures lol...


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> You have to go take your own pictures lol...


Take some pictures of my birds too.lol


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> where the update and photo?


I found my camera so tomorrow I promise to take pics. Thank you guys for being patient!


----------



## drifter

Group pictures are fine for me, that way everyone can try to figure out which ones are their birds and see the competition at the same time.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

S sweet can't wait to see the group picture.


----------



## TheLaw818

2 days later and still no pictures. Let me guess we got a storm approaching with winds over a million miles per hours and suddenly someone took your camera at gun point? It's just a guess no need to get mad. lmao


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> 2 days later and still no pictures. Let me guess we got a storm approaching with winds over a million miles per hours and suddenly someone took your camera at gun point? It's just a guess no need to get mad. lmao


Boy wouldn't you feel bad if someone really did take his camera at gunpoint! LOL!


----------



## TheLaw818

I'd send him a new camera and a couple of replacement birds lol lol lol all in the same box...


----------



## lmorales4

Maybe not gunpoint but yesterday we got one of the biggest storms to hit our area in a couple of years, it caused flash flooding in lots of areas around atlanta, so your partly right.


----------



## TheLaw818

well all joking put aside I hope he is okay and is doing fine..


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> well all joking put aside I hope he is okay and is doing fine..


I agree. Hope he and his family are doing well.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

I just text him about picture and he text back Saying. 

(I will tomorrow got some dissapointing news and had to work late please pass.message thank you) 

we will have to wait and see. Hope everything is fine.


----------



## blongboy

something must have came up...


----------



## Josepe

Nothing happened associated with the storm.


----------



## blongboy

Josepe said:


> Nothing happened associated with the storm.


aw so u know? hope its not that bad


----------



## Josepe

Yes. His next post will update things.


----------



## derrick206

A raccoon got in? Hopefully not. Just saw a mother and 4 babies next door climbing up trees.


----------



## Josepe

Nothing like that. I'm sure he'll post an update today or tomorrow.He will be posting some pics also I believe.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Nothing like that. I'm sure he'll post an update today or tomorrow.He will be posting some pics also I believe.


I have no bad news about birds except that a few may be gone. the bad news was personal. Right now birds are in the air so when they get down pics will be taken. I just have not had the time to sit in front of computer so that is why no post in about a week and a half. talked to josepe and responded to ??? text message. they are routing disappearing for 1.5 hours. Training will be first week of august. will post pics later today nobody has robbed me for it. funny but not funny lol no


----------



## V-John

Damon, I hope all is well with you and your family.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Here go some pics for you guys


----------



## blongboy

i see alot of checks!
im guessing mine are those 2 in picture 3 ..black and ash red


----------



## drifter

I don't recognize mine, hope they haven't disappeared.


----------



## V-John

Who else bands on the left leg again? I can't remember... What color birds did you send?


----------



## drifter

I sent two dirty blue checks and one of them has a band on the left leg. I see one bird that might be mine but it looks like he has a band on both legs, I only band on one leg.


----------



## drifter

I guess they all have two bands because Nomad added a second band to all of the birds, I had forgotten about him adding the second band.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Can you list an update what in the loft right now for us?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Picture 2 top perch on the right, that's where my bird would have been. LOL
Dave


----------



## jwbriggs

Nice looking group


----------



## Josepe

When I talked to him the other day he said the bird count was down to 33 birds I believe.


----------



## V-John

Josepe said:


> When I talked to him the other day he said the bird count was down to 33 birds I believe.


Have they been down the road yet?
What is the plan for the races this year then?


----------



## pigeon is fun

33 birds!!!! I cant wait for the official list. "The PT Classic Survivor 2013-Atlanta"


----------



## Josepe

His next to the last post says road training won't begin until the 1st week of Aug. Only he can answer what the future race plans are.


----------



## V-John

Josepe said:


> His next to the last post says road training won't begin until the 1st week of Aug. Only he can answer what the future race plans are.


Good call. My bad.


----------



## drifter

Nomad: you added the extra band for easy ID purpose's, but will there be enough room for the chip band?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Those are just clip on bands, he will take them off when he put on the chip bands.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

Season 2, deja vu all over again.


----------



## drifter

Well, I wouldn't be at all surprised if the winner came from the same loft as last year.


----------



## Josepe

With the losses so far we may want to wait and see what birds and how many are left to race after the training tosses before we go predicting a potential winner.


----------



## drifter

I think one of my birds is missing or else he just didn't get his picture taken. I only see one dirty blue check.


----------



## dogging_99

*Lost Bird!!*

Damon,

Check your messages PM you,

A lady called and left message 8:40 AM 7/24/13 today!
Found #28693 has it in a box alive and healthy.
Her name "Lee" 

Can you arrange the return to your loft?

She caught the bird in the road with some kind of hair or webbing wrapped around both legs??


----------



## drifter

I'm not trying to tell you what to do but if I were you I would just telephone him. It seems like the only time he is on this website is on Mondays or on weekends. In this kind of situation time might be of the essence.


----------



## dogging_99

grifter said:


> I'm not trying to tell you what to do but if I were you I would just telephone him. It seems like the only time he is on this website is on Mondays or on weekends. In this kind of situation time might be of the essence.


Yup I give Damon a call after talking to "Lee" she had already called him.
Damon called me back to say he has the grizzle and is giving it special care, thinks it was lost for a couple of days in the storm!.


----------



## V-John

dogging_99 said:


> Yup I give Damon a call after talking to "Lee" she had already called him.
> Damon called me back to say he has the grizzle and is giving it special care, thinks it was lost for a couple of days in the storm!.


Awesome! Glad it all worked out!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I hope numbers stay but who is to say a few will not be lost during training! I am really upset cause mine did not make it to this point.
Hawks,Wrong Turns and Bad Luck. Can't blame on room in loft or settling. Might be the hole I am in  but last year my 1717 made it. If they do drop you guys will be looking for my clubs b race results cause they will get a good season in. I will count this weekend hopefully take care


----------



## TheLaw818

I have a funny feeling when the time to race comes along we will have no birds to race just my feeling lol...seems to me things were done on a winch.. Play it by ear type of season.


----------



## Crazy Pete

TheLaw818 said:


> I have a funny feeling when the time to race comes along we will have no birds to race just my feeling lol...seems to me things were done on a winch.. Play it by ear type of season.


You should do it next year maybe you will have better luck.
Dave


----------



## blongboy

TheLaw818 said:


> I have a funny feeling when the time to race comes along we will have no birds to race just my feeling lol...seems to me things were done on a winch.. Play it by ear type of season.


thats a good hard race


----------



## drifter

Besides the main event 300 mile race how many shorter races will there be? Does anyone know? Will our birds be flying with his club's birds?


----------



## Josepe

I'd say only Damon can answer those questions,If he even knows at this point.And future race plans may depend on results of training tosses.It could turn into a real Fiasko eventually,but it is what it is at this point.


----------



## West

TheLaw818 said:


> I have a funny feeling when the time to race comes along we will have no birds to race just my feeling lol...seems to me things were done on a winch.. Play it by ear type of season.


My bird(s) will still be there.


----------



## TheLaw818

Crazy Pete said:


> You should do it next year maybe you will have better luck.
> Dave


See the difference is my loft is already built. I didn't wait till the birds arrive to start building my loft. I'm up for the challenge I don't mind hosting...


----------



## TheLaw818

West said:


> My bird(s) will still be there.


I then crown you the winner lol


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> See the difference is my loft is already built. I didn't wait till the birds arrive to start building my loft. I'm up for the challenge I don't mind hosting...


Go for it TheLaw818.


----------



## Josepe

I sure wouldn't start talking about who'll host it next year at this point.We have This One to get through,If we do.


----------



## TylerBro

I'm gonna send him a egg to hatch so then I win with a squeeker just hatchig


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Ok here is a update all numbers listed completed a 5mile toss 2x sat and today


31-57-47-58-28-19-54-23-39

7-48-56-41-12-36-30-42-34-20

26-33-45-14-44-27-11-21-4-10

46-32


50 is still recovering not ready for toss if your number is not shown bird not
in loft 32 remain.


I tossed my birds today and a hawk split them up first few it took 40 mins from same area. I plan on just the one race with a toss of 150-200 but if my numbers drop or race numbers they will fly with club.Or if I talk to the driver and club members about releasing them from a different location and time. but there is time. I feel that some complaints about this whole thing are just a bunch of BS. So if you wanted done a certain way you should have hosted lol!!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> See the difference is my loft is already built. I didn't wait till the birds arrive to start building my loft. I'm up for the challenge I don't mind hosting...


The loft was completed a week after first arrivals so what difference does it make??? large enough so thats not an issue


----------



## raftree3

For those that still have a bird in the hunt.....it's getting real now so good luck!! Nomad's furnished us with the slot machine....not every spin pays. That's how the gamble of pigeon racing works!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here's the band assignment list FWIW. *Ignore the bold - it's not up to date*.



Nomad_Lofts said:


> *B Conditionfreak-.......1 arpu (replacement 63963)*
> 
> *1 Raftree-............... 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1534*
> B xueoo- .................5 and 6 ........ ...... jedd 5084 and 5083
> *X gd01-...................7................ foys 5157
> B thelaw818-........... 10............... fvc 4299
> B soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
> 1 ward13v- ............. 14...............Gpen 961
> B italianbird101-....... 17 ............ FOYS IF 302
> B maryofexter- ....... 19...............TRC 350*
> *1 timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
> B imorales-.............. 23..............GA 1624
> B hmoob8wj-........... 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8103
> B loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900*.
> 1 nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
> *B napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
> B blongboy- ..........32 and 31................. foys 2307 and 2308
> B southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10*
> 
> *B hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
> 1 dvtlegend -....... 38................ arpu 7737
> 1 pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
> B grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
> 1 kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1382*
> *B kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
> B josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
> B dogging 99.......... 50 ................arpu 28693*
> 1 crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
> *B west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
> B jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
> B derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442*
> X birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
> B FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156 __________________


----------



## V-John

Thanks for doing that David. Saved me a heckuva lot of time. Still got both of ours hanging around it seems....


----------



## V-John

So the plan is to work them out to 150 or 200, and then have the official one loft race from 300? Sorry, just trying to understand. Do you have a rough idea of what date you are shooting for on the final race? Iknow its very early and impoosible to determine but something like " early oct" or "late sept" is what i was asking. Thanks!

John


----------



## drifter

I hope the race is at least 200 miles or more, hopefully about 250 to 300. I couldn't get very excited about 150 mile race.


----------



## conditionfreak

My birds must suck. I lost all three before the first training toss.

Time to start rethinking my breeders I guess.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

my number is 24 and 26. SAVE so i wont forget.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> My birds must suck. I lost all three before the first training toss.
> 
> Time to start rethinking my breeders I guess.



You aint the only one, I sent my best. The hawks must be faster down there than they are here.
Dave


----------



## pigeon is fun

lucky enough my "40" still hanging. i don't know about my "39".


----------



## Crazy Pete

Just did a google earth search the whole state is full of trees, hawks don't even have to try and hide. My birds are used to Ne, the trees here are 100 feet apart they seem to grow tall and have electric lines on them
Dave


----------



## Josepe

I believe the understanding was from the beginning that the PT race would be from the 300,as they have been since they started,and with Damon posting(I'll find the post eventually)he'd take them himself if need be.

Damon,
Have the birds been PMV'd yet?


----------



## Josepe

Walt,
I sure wouldn't rethink my breeding program because of this one.


----------



## conditionfreak

I have made a couple of mistakes in my life, so I won't swear to this. But by my reckoning:

*This is what is left in the loft. As of July 29th, 2013.

Conditionfreak-.......None
Raftree-............... CIRPC 1534
xueoo- .................None
gd01-...................foys 5157
thelaw818-........... fvc 4299
soundmajorr- .........ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- ............. Gpen 961
italianbird101-....... .FOYS IF 302
maryofexter- .........TRC 350
timber- .................OCALA-1153 and 1154
imorales-.............. .GA 1624
hmoob8wj-.............ARPU 8103
loonecho-..... .........Foys 6899 and 6900.
nomadlofts-.... ........None
napcino05- .... ........pinoy 1177
blongboy- ...............foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ...........SOUTHTOWN RACERS 6 and 10

hillfamilyloft-.............los lobos 403
dvtlegend -...............None
pigeon is fun-............NEPLS 892
grifter.......................Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft.................kastle 1382
kwikirish....................top 30241 and 30243
josepe......................irpc 3410 and 3401
dogging 99.................None
crazy pete ................None
west.........................gsc 2489
jboy1.........................nwdrs.net 409
derrick206..................gsc 439 and 442
birdkeeper...................None
FT33..........................None*

Eight of us are completely out of the running.

Nine are still in with two birds.

Fourteen have only one bird still in the running.

There are 23 lofts that still have a shot. There were originally 31 lofts entered into this years competition, with a total of 63 birds entered. (I sent a replacement bird because of an early loss). There are now 30 birds left.

Of course, a bird missing today can show up later. But that is rare with young birds. But it does happen.


----------



## conditionfreak

Crazy Pete, our ice cream bet is cancelled. Neither one of us made it to a race.


----------



## Crazy Pete

conditionfreak said:


> Crazy Pete, our ice cream bet is cancelled. Neither one of us made it to a race.


I say we each go eat some ice cream and plan for next year. I think I'll have a banana split. LOL
Dave


----------



## drifter

Crazy Pete said:


> Those are just clip on bands, he will take them off when he put on the chip bands.
> Dave


I would think they are a lot easier to put on than take off?


----------



## Crazy Pete

grifter said:


> I would think they are a lot easier to put on than take off?


They come apart real easy it's the same weather you put them on or take them off.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

I'd be more concerned about how my birds do on training tosses and If they make the race then I would be about clip on bands that'll be taken off when they're chip banded.
Good luck to all remaining flyers on upcoming training tosses.We're all going to need Lots of it to make the PT race.


----------



## drifter

Josepe said:


> I'd be more concerned about how my birds do on training tosses and If they make the race then I would be about clip on bands that'll be taken off when they're chip banded.
> Good luck to all remaining flyers on upcoming training tosses.We're all going to need Lots of it to make the PT race.


I was more curious than concerned.


----------



## Timber

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Ok here is a update all numbers listed completed a 5mile toss 2x sat and today
> 
> 
> 31-57-47-58-28-19-54-23-39
> 
> 7-48-56-41-12-36-30-42-34-*20*
> 
> 26-33-45-14-44-27-11-*21*-4-10
> 
> 46-32


I see mine are still hanging in there.....LOL Thanks Damon!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have to correct myself on training toss it was more like 9miles and not 5miles birds are loft flying right now so got to tend to them.


----------



## Josepe

Damon,
A couple of questions above(page before this one) you must not have noticed.


----------



## jboy1

Any more birds make it back from the toss?


----------



## TheLaw818

Here goes.....
We as a competition started off with this amount of birds.....Total of 62 plus or minus lost and replaced birds. 
Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302 
maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103 
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900. 
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442 
birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


Today This is all we have? total of 31? LMAO imagine if all one loft races had this type of turnaround.. They wouldn't be in business very long. That's 50% lost/stayed ratio....I'm trying to figure out what could have played a role.. weather,nature, food,loft flying at a later age etc.. Not trying to point any fingers just trying learn for future references for myself.

31-57-47-58-28-19-54-23-39

7-48-56-41-12-36-30-42-34-20

26-33-45-14-44-27-11-21-4-10

46-32


----------



## raftree3

Lots of One Loft Races and Futurities out there.....some with great records of retaining birds and customers and plenty with not such good luck. Everyone can tell stories about the ones that lost a lot of birds but the guy that won the race was totally satisfied.


----------



## Xueoo

All these birds got lost settling or loft flying so I would think it's location. My small backyard loft is between 2-story houses and I know when the birds go up for the first time they don't know how to land back down. Some take off and are just gone without even circling because they just don't know where home is. Some circle and try to find a landing but can't or don't have the experience and eventually take off. This happens with the older stronger birds. Young birds are far better at settling for me because they don't fly off or go up past the houses until they know how. Soaping the wings has worked 100% of the time for settling older birds for me in this situation the last 3 years since I've lived at this location. 

I seems the majority got lost early at Nomads so it may be that the more ballsy birds went up and eventually gone. Can't really control them once they fly. They either have to like the loft or don't and move. It's not always "lost" where they can't home. They do choose to get "lost" sometimes. I remember Nomad posting about the majority of the birds sitting on trees and rooftops. Pretty sure these are most of the one's left.


----------



## conditionfreak

Deleted my original post here. Because.


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Deleted my original post here. Because.


Must have seen your post before you deleted it. Certainly had some valid points and a good example. It would have been a good read for everyone.


----------



## V-John

raftree3 said:


> Must have seen your post before you deleted it. Certainly had some valid points and a good example. It would have been a good read for everyone.


I thought so too. Very fair statements.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Sorry I didn't read it sounds like you better repost it.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

I have held my tongue for quite awhile, because I do not want to make enemies. And I realize that I myself am not close to perfect. Lord knows that. But since I posted "it" in the first place, I will just put it our there and let the chips fall where they may.

Excuse me for being so long winded. That is just how I am. The old saying is that "brevity is the soul of wit". But I totally disagree with that. I believe in dotting my i's and crossing my t's.

Anyway, here is what I wrote (with a few small changes) and deleted moments later. My apologies to anyone that feels slighted by it:



"I entered two birds in a first year one loft event. It was called the Buckeye Classic. The entry fees were $175.00 per bird. Both were lost before the first training toss occurred (much like my three losses for this 2013 PTC event).

266 birds were entered in that first year Buckeye Classic. I personally know the handler (we are now in the same combine). It was his first time handling a one loft event. He had good intentions, but definitely had his eye on the money he would make for the "perch fees". That was his motivation. Not just for that year, but for years to come.

By the time the final money race was over. There were only 6 birds still around.

Six birds out of 266 originally entered. Some may have straggled in days and weeks later. I don't know about that. But when the race results were announced, there were only 6 survivors.

The problem with that event (and the handler), IMO and personal knowledge, was that the handler was a lone person with no help, and he had a full time job. And often, overtime.

Thus, he let out the young birds and then went to work. They were on their own until he returned home. Then when he finally started training, he could only train at dusk, or on the weekends, weather permitting.

IMO, it was a disaster because he just didn't have the time to properly take care of them (because of his employment obligations), and because he also lived in a heavily occupied predator bird area. That is what that is.

Although, I am sure the money winner/s did not view it as a disaster. They viewed it as a windfall. Winners always have a different view point than losers.

I dropped my birds off to him in person, and was given a tour of his property and his specially built new loft for them, which was pretty fantastic. But handling a one loft race, in my humble opinion, is not suited for someone with a full time job. Especially if overtime occurs often.

Plus, life often gets in the way of pigeon racing. It is just not that big of a deal when it is your own birds. But when it is the hopes of other "owners", then it becomes a big deal.

My MAIN complaint about how this years event has been handled, is the disrespect shown from Nomad Loft. His periodic use of the term, "BS", is not called for when others have suggestions or complaints. It may be a normal part of his vocabulary and he doesn't view it the same as I. But it is basically cursing at "us".

Of course people are going to complain. We complain about our orders at McDonalds, and we complain about our children and spouses. Our beloved ones. People have the right to complain, as long as they do it civily. Everyone here that has complained, has done so civily. But to respond to them with terms like "BS" or quit yer crying, is uncalled for.

I had some complaints last year when I hosted this event, and most (if not all) were justified. But I was never disrespectfull to those voicing complaints. It is not in my nature. I instead, usually said how sorry I was and that I would try to do better from there on out.

I am saddened that I have three birds "out there somewhere", that will probably not last a month on their own. But this sport is what it is. Because of those losses every year, I often resolve to give up this sport. It takes its toll on me emotionally. But I love the sport also, and thus, I keep hanging in there. But I do so with a heavy heart. (Yep, I'm a wuss).

I hate losing birds. But I have lost many over the years. It never gets easier for me to accept. 

Nomad Lofts stepped up to the plate and held this years event, when I didn't think there would be a 2013 Pigeon Talk Classic. I applaud him for that. But next year. I hope that someone who is retired can handle it. Or someone who has a helper, such as a teenager or spouse who knows about pigeon racing.

It takes a lot of time, and scheduling attention. If you just wing it, it will show.

I hope no more birds are lost from this event. But sadly, that would not be the norm for this sport."



I will try and stay out of this thread as much as I can, although I am still interested. I do not want to be a disruption. This event is really just now getting started, and I wish the best bird to win, as always.


----------



## TheLaw818

AMEN...Enough said




conditionfreak said:


> I have held my tongue for quite awhile, because I do not want to make enemies. And I realize that I myself am not close to perfect. Lord knows that. But since I posted "it" in the first place, I will just put it our there and let the chips fall where they may.
> 
> Excuse me for being so long winded. That is just how I am. The old saying is that "brevity is the soul of wit". But I totally disagree with that. I believe in dotting my i's and crossing my t's.
> 
> Anyway, here is what I wrote (with a few small changes) and deleted moments later. My apologies to anyone that feels slighted by it:
> 
> 
> 
> "I entered two birds in a first year one loft event. It was called the Buckeye Classic. The entry fees were $175.00 per bird. Both were lost before the first training toss occurred (much like my three losses for this 2013 PTC event).
> 
> 266 birds were entered in that first year Buckeye Classic. I personally know the handler (we are now in the same combine). It was his first time handling a one loft event. He had good intentions, but definitely had his eye on the money he would make for the "perch fees". That was his motivation. Not just for that year, but for years to come.
> 
> By the time the final money race was over. There were only 6 birds still around.
> 
> Six birds out of 266 originally entered. Some may have straggled in days and weeks later. I don't know about that. But when the race results were announced, there were only 6 survivors.
> 
> The problem with that event (and the handler), IMO and personal knowledge, was that the handler was a lone person with no help, and he had a full time job. And often, overtime.
> 
> Thus, he let out the young birds and then went to work. They were on their own until he returned home. Then when he finally started training, he could only train at dusk, or on the weekends, weather permitting.
> 
> IMO, it was a disaster because he just didn't have the time to properly take care of them (because of his employment obligations), and because he also lived in a heavily occupied predator bird area. That is what that is.
> 
> Although, I am sure the money winner/s did not view it as a disaster. They viewed it as a windfall. Winners always have a different view point than losers.
> 
> I dropped my birds off to him in person, and was given a tour of his property and his specially built new loft for them, which was pretty fantastic. But handling a one loft race, in my humble opinion, is not suited for someone with a full time job. Especially if overtime occurs often.
> 
> Plus, life often gets in the way of pigeon racing. It is just not that big of a deal when it is your own birds. But when it is the hopes of other "owners", then it becomes a big deal.
> 
> My MAIN complaint about how this years event has been handled, is the disrespect shown from Nomad Loft. His periodic use of the term, "BS", is not called for when others have suggestions or complaints. It may be a normal part of his vocabulary and he doesn't view it the same as I. But it is basically cursing at "us".
> 
> Of course people are going to complain. We complain about our orders at McDonalds, and we complain about our children and spouses. Our beloved ones. People have the right to complain, as long as they do it civily. Everyone here that has complained, has done so civily. But to respond to them with terms like "BS" or quit yer crying, is uncalled for.
> 
> I had some complaints last year when I hosted this event, and most (if not all) were justified. But I was never disrespectfull to those voicing complaints. It is not in my nature. I instead, usually said how sorry I was and that I would try to do better from there on out.
> 
> I am saddened that I have three birds "out there somewhere", that will probably not last a month on their own. But this sport is what it is. Because of those losses every year, I often resolve to give up this sport. It takes its toll on me emotionally. But I love the sport also, and thus, I keep hanging in there. But I do so with a heavy heart. (Yep, I'm a wuss).
> 
> I hate losing birds. But I have lost many over the years. It never gets easier for me to accept.
> 
> Nomad Lofts stepped up to the plate and held this years event, when I didn't think there would be a 2013 Pigeon Talk Classic. I applaud him for that. But next year. I hope that someone who is retired can handle it. Or someone who has a helper, such as a teenager or spouse who knows about pigeon racing.
> 
> It takes a lot of time, and scheduling attention. If you just wing it, it will show.
> 
> I hope no more birds are lost from this event. But sadly, that would not be the norm for this sport."
> 
> 
> 
> I will try and stay out of this thread as much as I can, although I am still interested. I do not want to be a disruption. This event is really just now getting started, and I wish the best bird to win, as always.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Wow you are long winded, very well put.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Amen Times Two.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> Deleted my original post here. Because.


I respect what you deleated Walt. I also apologize if BS bothered you it was out of frustration and yes aimed @ those whom I felt were crying with nothing good to say. It very unrealistic for any to assume that birds will not be lossed. I myself lost 2 that were born here in my loft. I am able to tend to the birds on a regular basis middle of the day and the evening so work never got in the way. keeping updates minute by minute on the computer thats what work gets in the way of. I have treated these birds as if they were my own. I will answer the ???? that were posted josepe in thread below. I thought all were addressed.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*??????????*

1) the extra id band will be removed from all pigeons when banded with unicon band


2) If my club will allow me a unlimited amount for b races yes they will race with club or if numbers fall to limit which I will find out next saturday at meeting


3) the main event is still going to be 300 in late october I will make sure to give an update on date ??? also anyone lives near chattanooga I-24 or nw of chattanooga close to I-24 kentucky somewhere thats going to be release Point

I hope I have answered all ??????


----------



## jboy1

Hey Nomad, any late returns from the 9 mile toss?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Hey Nomad, any late returns from the 9 mile toss?


nope no none


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I respect what you deleated Walt. I also apologize if BS bothered you it was out of frustration and yes aimed @ those whom I felt were crying with nothing good to say. It very unrealistic for any to assume that birds will not be lossed. I myself lost 2 that were born here in my loft. I am able to tend to the birds on a regular basis middle of the day and the evening so work never got in the way. keeping updates minute by minute on the computer thats what work gets in the way of. I have treated these birds as if they were my own. I will answer the ???? that were posted josepe in thread below. I thought all were addressed.


Very well put Damon. We all get frazzled now and then. Keep up the good work.


----------



## conditionfreak

I just did a post in another bird section, that has a few cute pics of my baby parrots and how I am dealing with a splay leg problem for one of them Thought y'all might want to check it out. Every loves pics of baby birds. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/splay-legs-one-way-that-works-for-me-69926.html#post753154


----------



## pigeon is fun

im glad its monday. we might get some updates today.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*update*



pigeon is fun said:


> im glad its monday. we might get some updates today.


Yes the update is that all birds are doing great after 2x 30mile tosses 1st toss as a group. second toss about 5 groups of 3's and the rest were group toss because of time. I also took my birds to same spot on second day and released as a group. today again same location my birds released in groups of 3.


----------



## blongboy

who is coming in faster?
u know?


----------



## raftree3

I tossed mine from 30 miles last week and one was waiting but hadn't trapped when I got home. Couldn't tell who it was and then the rest came so I still couldn't tell. I mentioned this to a friend and he said it was his opinion that on a short toss this wasn't good since it meant it probably couldn't keep up with the flock and took the most direct route. It would be real good if it was 300 miles however.


----------



## V-John

Rich maybe that bird didnt circle and play around with the rest and just came home... At least that's what we hope, right? Independent bird!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Yes the update is that all birds are doing great after 2x 30mile tosses 1st toss as a group. second toss about 5 groups of 3's and the rest were group toss because of time. I also took my birds to same spot on second day and released as a group. today again same location my birds released in groups of 3.


all the birds made it? or some missing?


----------



## blongboy

V-John said:


> Rich maybe that bird didnt circle and play around with the rest and just came home... At least that's what we hope, right? Independent bird!


thats what i mean ..who's trapping right away, who's coming down faster?


----------



## raftree3

V-John said:


> Rich maybe that bird didnt circle and play around with the rest and just came home... At least that's what we hope, right? Independent bird!


You would hope that was the case because of love of home etc. not because it has some weakness. Races will be here before we know it so the guessing will be done. Good luck everyone.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Yes the update is that all birds are doing great after 2x 30mile tosses 1st toss as a group. second toss about 5 groups of 3's and the rest were group toss because of time. I also took my birds to same spot on second day and released as a group. today again same location my birds released in groups of 3.


To give everyone an equal chance will the birds that missed the "3bird" tosses be given a "3bird" toss on the next toss with the birds getting "3bird" tosses this week going as a group, otherwise If I was in the event, I would not be happy that my birds were sent as a group where someone elses may have learnt a certain level of independence that mine missed out on, Just a thought for the future, Ofcourse its hardly detrimental at this early stage but if in the later stages the same things occurs it could disadvantage some birds quite significantly.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I was unable to tell who came in when or who drops faster but I can say this group all go right down to the board no tree to roof to ground then the board 
Also all will get 3 bird tosses just in a rush to get home but that day all seem to beat me and no losses to report. When I get the bands (next week or so) they will be even easier to track. then I can give better details.


----------



## pigeon is fun

thanks for the updates.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Thanks updat3. Do some video.


----------



## jafacanyan

is this some kind of one loft racing?


----------



## Crazy Pete

jafacanyan said:


> is this some kind of one loft racing?


Some kind yes, it is just for us here on PT and is just a bragging rights race. Every one gets a chance to send birds to a one loft race and see if they can compete. Like I said it's all just for fun we don't have any big payout just bragging rights.
Dave


----------



## jboy1

So how far are the birds out in training?


----------



## pigeon is fun

the last update is 30 miles.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I was unable to tell who came in when or who drops faster but I can say this group all go right down to the board no tree to roof to ground then the board
> Also all will get 3 bird tosses just in a rush to get home but that day all seem to beat me and no losses to report. When I get the bands (next week or so) they will be even easier to track. then I can give better details.


As long as the same birds that missed this weeks,, don't miss to many in the future. They should all get the same training IMO.


----------



## V-John

Sure makes sense Evan. 

So how is the training going? Did you say when the first race was for these guys? Did everyone make it back? I remember you saying that you were going to be putting bands on them (clock bands) soon. That will be cool. Make it easier to keep track of them. 

Ugh, I'm just babbling to bump this up.


----------



## Josepe

And have the birds been PMV'd yet? Haven't heard you mention it.


----------



## raftree3

Josepe....thought your deleted post certainly had merit as to those making comments.


----------



## Josepe

Coming again shortly when the situation arises again,which I'm sure it will.


----------



## V-John

Yeah, but not much else is going on in this thread.


----------



## TheLaw818

umm well umm well umm well... yah how is everyone? How are your birds lol


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> umm well umm well umm well... yah how is everyone? How are your birds lol


They are pooping a lot.


----------



## Josepe

Hello,operator? Would you connect me to the PT Race Update Line.No answer you say? Okay maybe we'll hear from them today.


----------



## fadedracer

this race is a joke. good thing i did not enter. but good luck guys


----------



## fadedracer

by saying it is a joke i mean. does it really take that long to get pigeons out to 75 miles? no less then 3 weeks.


----------



## TheLaw818

fadedracer said:


> by saying it is a joke i mean. does it really take that long to get pigeons out to 75 miles? no less then 3 weeks.


UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM LMAO


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> Hello,operator? Would you connect me to the PT Race Update Line.No answer you say? Okay maybe we'll hear from them today.


What number are you calling because the number I have no one is home or answering...


----------



## Josepe

#-800-PT Hotline


----------



## Xueoo

If you guys are not satisfied with the handling of this race, you should request the birds be sent back...


----------



## TheLaw818

Xueoo said:


> If you guys are not satisfied with the handling of this race, you should request the birds be sent back...


You mean our lost birds? lol ya good one............
It's the nature of the game you lose a lot and win a few with that being said I don't care about that portion of the game. I'm more concerned with the lack of respect and information given.


----------



## ace in the hole

I think he is probably doing the best job at handling this race as he knows how to. All of this negitivity is not helping anything.

I did not enter because I did not like the way it was being set up. For those of you that did enter. It is what it is and bashing him is not going to make things better. 

The people who do still have birds in the loft would like to get feedback on how they are doing. All of these negitive posts would keep my fingers from the key board.

Just sayin...


----------



## ejb3810

The situation is definitely not what many had hoped for. I would suspect that Nomad is making the best effort that he can, but things don't always work out the way one hopes.
One thing working against him is that people were probably treated to an unusual amount of information and updates last year and it was anticipated that would continue this year.
That amount of information on a weekly or daily basis is very unusual as relates to any one loft race.
Birds are lost in all one loft races. It is to be expected, but it is disappointing when it is your bird or birds.
In the future I would suggest that you find a manager that is retired or independently wealthy as well as very experienced in computer apps. Then you can get daily updates along with close up photos of your birds. Make sure that individual is located geographically in an area that is devoid of BOP, power lines, large trees & etc. With those things taken care of the situation would be much better perhaps.


----------



## TheLaw818

ejb3810 said:


> The situation is definitely not what many had hoped for. I would suspect that Nomad is making the best effort that he can, but things don't always work out the way one hopes.
> One thing working against him is that people were probably treated to an unusual amount of information and updates last year and it was anticipated that would continue this year.
> That amount of information on a weekly or daily basis is very unusual as relates to any one loft race.
> Birds are lost in all one loft races. It is to be expected, but it is disappointing when it is your bird or birds.
> In the future I would suggest that you find a manager that is retired or independently wealthy as well as very experienced in computer apps. Then you can get daily updates along with close up photos of your birds. Make sure that individual is located geographically in an area that is devoid of BOP, power lines, large trees & etc. With those things taken care of the situation would be much better perhaps.


Well said pal.....


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I understood that a commitment was given that there would be at least one update a week.
If this commitment was being honoured I would be sitting here saying "you all have nothing to moan about" but from where I am sitting, independent of any emotion as I am not in the race, I believe these guys have a right to be disgruntled that the original commitment has not been met on more than one occasion.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*My last Post was the 6th*

Damn!!!!Damn!!! This is a Joke you guys are so unfair I have a life also the birds are out to 50 miles +++ they will go from same location next week. Thanks to those who have not talked about me like a dog. this for fun so who ever has birds and wants them back can have them those who will leave there birds I thank for the oppourtunity. I really don't get it how people can go in so hard on me. Have any of you called my number which I gave to you to say hello whats going on!!! I move alot no time to sit in front of this screen and see all the negativity come out. Then we have people who did not even enter the race putting 2 cents in. Never have I not talked to anyone that called me. I have nothing else to say but this race will die if people don't stop tearing the handlers Down


----------



## raftree3

I have a bird in this race as well as some other races. I sent them with the dream that they might actually do well and win a buck or two. If the handler or race manager throws me a bone of info now and then that's just extra. Most races I hope that I don't have any contact because that will probably be the dreaded notice that my birds are "INACTIVE" . I guess since there isn't much more than bragging rights to be had at the end of this race the manager even has to please people from New Zealand.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ejb3810 said:


> The situation is definitely not what many had hoped for. I would suspect that Nomad is making the best effort that he can, but things don't always work out the way one hopes.
> One thing working against him is that people were probably treated to an unusual amount of information and updates last year and it was anticipated that would continue this year.
> That amount of information on a weekly or daily basis is very unusual as relates to any one loft race.
> Birds are lost in all one loft races. It is to be expected, but it is disappointing when it is your bird or birds.
> In the future I would suggest that you find a manager that is retired or independently wealthy as well as very experienced in computer apps. Then you can get daily updates along with close up photos of your birds. Make sure that individual is located geographically in an area that is devoid of BOP, power lines, large trees & etc. With those things taken care of the situation would be much better perhaps.


thanks for the support I want them to know I lost my own birds before a toss !!!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

fadedracer said:


> by saying it is a joke i mean. does it really take that long to get pigeons out to 75 miles? no less then 3 weeks.


Why why do you even comment @ all. did you volunteer ???? no why not since it would only take 3 weeks to get the birds out to 75 umm then they should be all the way to 300 now. lets see you step up next year


----------



## derrick206

Everybody has so much negativity to say but all must realize that young bird training full time job and family take up a lot of time. We all want answers and updates all the time. Last year many were spoiled with so many updates and pictures. Nomad did say he will put the bands on soon so that way he can print out who traps first or last. These days people just aren't patient anymore. We should all be happy that there atleast was a PT 2013. If not for Damon, there wouldn't be a race. Out of respect to those who still have birds, please keep tue disrespect to yourselves and if there's any problems or serious concerns. Then call Damon personally and ask or leave a message. Instead of all these childish jabs about a bad job or not. It is what it is, we all send birds not knowing what will happen and we can't blame the handler all the time. Remember we voted for Damon to host and a lot of people were so excited. Just because you don't get lots of updates doesn't mean he isn't doing his best to keep the birds healthy and trained. They're in his hands now. The more you bad mouth, the more discouraged he will be to take care of entries remaining birds and just focus on his own.


----------



## blongboy

this is crazy ..some of ya need to grow up..Damon is doing this on his own GAS,TIME, and FEED.

appreciate that he is treat your birds like his, even tho he still have his own flock of youngbirds to worry about.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Damn!!!!Damn!!! This is a Joke you guys are so unfair I have a life also the birds are out to 50 miles +++ they will go from same location next week. Thanks to those who have not talked about me like a dog. this for fun so who ever has birds and wants them back can have them those who will leave there birds I thank for the oppourtunity. I really don't get it how people can go in so hard on me. Have any of you called my number which I gave to you to say hello whats going on!!! I move alot no time to sit in front of this screen and see all the negativity come out. Then we have people who did not even enter the race putting 2 cents in. Never have I not talked to anyone that called me. I have nothing else to say but this race will die if people don't stop tearing the handlers Down





raftree3 said:


> I have a bird in this race as well as some other races. I sent them with the dream that they might actually do well and win a buck or two. If the handler or race manager throws me a bone of info now and then that's just extra. Most races I hope that I don't have any contact because that will probably be the dreaded notice that my birds are "INACTIVE" . I guess since there isn't much more than bragging rights to be had at the end of this race the manager even has to please people from New Zealand.



Sure, Damon is doing a great job, But why can we not ask questions or query previous commitments that are not being met, My two points are..... All the birds should get the same training and If Damon committed to weekly updates that's what the owners of the birds are entitled to. I do not care about all the" it should take this long" " it should be done this way" BS but I do think the birds should get the same training and the owners should get the updates they expected, As for smart comments such as "race the manager even has to please people from New Zealand"
I am not asking nor expecting to be pleased, but it is a public forum, and I will state my opinion where I choose.


----------



## Josepe

NZ,
My post that I deleted the other day stated that you do chime in a lot on this thread for not having any birds in this race. Don't you race Your birds in a club over there?


----------



## fadedracer

i put my 15 dollars in and never even asked for it back. and i just popped in read the last 2 pages and people are going crazy. im just saying lol this is fun to read and amusing lol. its okay guys i entered a one loft race this year and the guy flying my birds got all of his birds stolen. it should not take that long to train if you are in a club. you still gotta train your own birds.


----------



## jboy1

Up to 50 miles, Sounds like they are doing good.The update thing is not that big a deal to me But it would be nice to know sometime if I have any birds left in training lol. I'm sure we will find out what birds are still around when he gets the chips on.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Josepe said:


> NZ,
> My post that I deleted the other day stated that you do chime in a lot on this thread for not having any birds in this race. Don't you race Your birds in a club over there?


How many posts have I made?? 3 maybe 5???

Yes I race birds in my club,? What has that got to do with my right to post my opinion here? 
Are my posts not valid? 
Do you not think all the birds in the race should be on the same training schedule to keep things fair??

Is this thread exclusive to people that are in the race?

Sure, your entitled to your opinion but if you are going to make a comment, Back it up with some facts and explain what is wrong with me posting and why you think I should not.


----------



## Josepe

Just thought If you do race in a club you'd be busy training your own birds instead of worrying what's going on with the PT race training.
Not saying which points are valid and which aren't.Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## V-John

Being a new guy and all, this is simply just my opinion. I feel that this OLR is different from others simply because it is primarily for bragging rights. So, with that in mind, I kinda think that the updates here are more important then other One Loft Races because the point of this race is for bragging rights on this particular board. Not much more then that. Of course, that is simply my opinion.


----------



## V-John

Also, the last statement that I made is in no way a shot at Damon and how he is running things, so please don't take it as such. I was just making a statement in general.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

This is a cluster.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Every time I come back to this thread it just gets on my nerves. Everyone calm down. Why can't y'all just be like me and only check in once a month or so to see if they are still there or not. Don't have to be so nit picky! Jeez. I am glad to see one of mine is still there. As for the losses, it has been rough on several people I have talked to from different parts of the country. My birds were doing just fine, took them 5 miles and went from 41 to 19. Crap happens. A couple other people back home also had rough smash tosses that dropped half their birds. As well as a few friends in other states. I usually start out with about 60 and rarely drop below 40 before racing starts and after the season is over I may have only lost 10 at the most. So it was a bummer to lose so many on top of all the other stressful things going on in my life at the time. But I'm over it and ready to see how the remaining 19 (actually only 13 are banded) do in the races. Things happen and you'll never know what exactly it was. When you put your birds in someone else's loft ANYTHING COULD HAPPEN! You have to consider they are going through totally different conditions in a new environment from what they are used to and bred for. Also, you guys are acting like this is some professional one loft race. To me, it is just one guy who opened his loft to test birds from many different people and was gracious enough to give updates throughout the journey. They are all in one loft, yes, but it is definitely not a typical "one loft race". So you lost your birds. Don't enter next year? Or if you think Damon is doing horribly at his "job" then perhaps volunteer to take on the task yourself next year. He is not doing this to make money. We are not doing this to make money. So why be so critical? I have sent kits of birds to people before and when they take a big hit like this, I don't complain. I just say hey, it happens, sorry it didn't work out for you. I usually offer them a kit next year if they want to try again. 



In summary, don't be so hard on the guy.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I thought he did give us a list when he said who all went on the training toss?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well nevermind I looked back and that was the list of birds that went on the 5 mile toss and from what I gather they have now been over 50 miles and will be going again.


----------



## conditionfreak

Damon did state right up front near the beginning of this thread, that he was a busy man. He also stated that he would try to update every Monday.

Sounds like you are in a bad mood today, SouthTown Racer. You are normally not like this, but we all have bad days.

You have a real good chance of defending your title. It might be the only time in the history and future of this event, that it will be done. A repeat winner, back to back. Hang in there.



Changing the subject. I would like to relate something I dreamt yesterday. It was a nightmare really. This is a true story (of a dream, if that can be called a "true story"). 

Anyway. Yesterday I was having my last dream of the night. Scientist say that we all have about seven different dreams per night, but usually only remember the last one before we awakened.

I dreamt that I was walking in a city, downtown. Suddenly a pigeon landed on the hood of a car parked where I was walking. I could make out that it had a band on its leg. At first I thought that this was highly unusual, (a pigeon landing on the hood of a car). But when I observed the band, I assumed it was a lost racing pigeon that was used to human contact. I cautiously walked near it and could see the numbers "55" on the band. I thought to myself, I had a young bird last year with a band number of "55". Could this possibly be my lost bird. What a fantastic coincidence.

I decided to try and catch it. I got closer and, knowing that I would have only one chance of grabbing it. I quickly reached for it, and actually caught it with both hands. My mind was again telling me that this has to be a very tame homing pigeon.

I had the pigeon in my hands and looked at the band. It was indeed my lost bird from last year. I looked it over some more, and observed that its left eye was obviously blind. It was sunken and hollow looking. Like it was covered in plastic wrap. My thought then was, no wonder I was able to grab it. I was on its left side and it can't see with its left eye.

But then I turned it around and the other eye was the same. This pigeon was totally blind. I pulled it up to my neck area and kind of hugged it, saying out loud. "You poor baby". But then I had the thought that it might have some kind of desease that caused the blindness, so I held my breath but continued to hug it to my neck for just a few seconds more. Saying soothing words

After I stopped hugging and talking to the little thing. I was holding it with both hands as I walked towards my car, and the bird was trying to eat my shirt sleeve. It was trying to eat anything and everything its beak touched. I thought, "My God. This bird is starving and can't see. So it is trying to eat anything. It has probabaly been eating dirt and rocks for some time now".

Thoughts were racing through my mind (remember, I am dreaming all of this). I thought, is this what happens to all or many of our lost young birds? How terrible.

I said to the bird, "I'm going to take you home and get you something good to eat, as quick as I can". I got to my car and....

My wife was shaking me to wake me up. I woke up sweating and in a really fowl mood. She hadn't noticed my sweating or mood yet, and she said to me. "Honey, can we "cuddle"? (Okay, she didn't actually say "cuddle". She said something else).  But anyway, I said, "what?". She said to me that she had a dream that had made her want to "cuddle". I said, "now?". She responded, "I would like to, yes".

I told her that I just had a bad dream and was in no mood for "cuddling" right now. She asked about my dream and I told her just like I have written above.

She said, "it was only a dream honey. There is not a bunch of pigeons running around blind and eating dirt and rocks." I said to her, "I know that. But I need a couple of minutes to get over that dream". Then I asked her what she had dreamed. She told me.

I told her that I was over the dream now. Then we "cuddled".

It was 10 am when all of this happened.

To my recollection, it is the first time ever, that I have dreamed about pigeons.

What a morning.


----------



## treejumper

*Dreans*

I still have all my birds I got from you,Flying them every Day I have 24 young Birds flying had 26 but lost 1 and 1 hit a wire and enjered a wing so he can,t fly I have only carried them to 30 miles due to a shoulder surgery I guess I have been lucky,thanks four your help with Birds,I wish you many more good morning DREAMS.Thanks Earl


----------



## drifter

SouthTown Racers said:


> IF SPEAKING MY MIND DQs ME, THAN SO BE IT...ILL PAY YOU YESTERDAY TO SEND MY BIRDS BACK......BULLSCHMIDT!


If he sends your birds back I'm going to be greatly disappointed. I had already convinced myself that my birds were going to come in first and second. If your birds aren't in the race whoever wins is not going to get a lot of satisfaction from the win. I hope cooler heads prevail.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Sorry Nomad and everybody else. I was all ticked off at something else in my life and I guess I kinda let it loose here....my apologies.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Please be aware of who started the rumors of birds being trained @ different times is not true. I stated during a toss I let a few birds go in groups of 3 which I do on every release but that day I was pressed for time and the last group was probably. 8+ unsure. We are all a little bit frustrated my take back offer was only for those full of negative comments. My motto is call me then post it. I have a life also


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

SouthTown Racers said:


> Sorry Nomad and everybody else. I was all ticked off at something else in my life and I guess I kinda let it loose here....my apologies.


No problem I never read it anyway. Birds not training today weather is ugly but we will see tomorrow. Monday I should have status update of who remains in the running.


----------



## conditionfreak

treejumper said:


> I still have all my birds I got from you,Flying them every Day I have 24 young Birds flying had 26 but lost 1 and 1 hit a wire and enjered a wing so he can,t fly I have only carried them to 30 miles due to a shoulder surgery I guess I have been lucky,thanks four your help with Birds,I wish you many more good morning DREAMS.Thanks Earl


I have solid whites if your wife still wants some. I have some the right age, but not banded. And I have some just a few days old that I can band, if you prefer that. I usually do not band my whites, unless they are hatched during the same time period as my colored racers. I also do race whites, but not further than 300 miles. It's just what I do.

On another note: The same morning I had that sad dream. A bird I lost two years ago came home. It was missing its electronic band, and in a bad moult. But otherwise healthy. My birds are not in bad moults, so I wonder where it has been to cause such a difference in the moulting process?

I guess whoever has been taking care of it for almost two years, decided the $2.40 electronic band was fair payment for their services.

I'm cool with that.


----------



## V-John

Damon text me some pictures and wanted me to post them for everyone. So here they are! He also wanted me to pass along that everyone is healthy and the waddles are looking good.


----------



## V-John

I apologize for the size, Im doing this from my phone and dont know how to resize them. If the mods would like I can resize them on Monday when I get a second at work. 

Here are a couple more.


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you for the pictures beautiful...


----------



## Kastle Loft

Cool, thanks. That's mine there on the left.  I can tell cause it's blue.


----------



## pigeon is fun

i saw mine. 2nd picture, blue bar with a crest in the chest. i think.


----------



## pigeon is fun

sometimes my "39" is on the list and sometimes my "40" is on the list. hoping the official list will out in a few....


----------



## jboy1

Still have hopes we will learn what birds remain today.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Still have hopes we will learn what birds remain today.


I will work on that one. This evening My honey do list was kinda big also cleaned loft so sorry to disappoint


----------



## Josepe

Don't you think an inventory Update would be more important at this point then pictures and cleaning the loft?? I'm sure the rest of us think so.


----------



## pigeon is fun

pictures are just icing in the cake. inventory is the whole cake.


----------



## jboy1

Im not trying to be mean but I road train 3times a week 45 birds and it would drive me nuts if one was missing I do iventory after each toss.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Josepe said:


> Don't you think an inventory Update would be more important at this point then pictures and cleaning the loft?? I'm sure the rest of us think so.


I would prioritise cleaning the loft myself.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Josepe said:


> Just thought If you do race in a club you'd be busy training your own birds instead of worrying what's going on with the PT race training.
> Not saying which points are valid and which aren't.Whatever floats your boat.


Can't train birds in the dark............. Your theory above could be applied to everyone that posts here and races or trains birds, including yourself for that matter.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Please be aware of who started the rumors of birds being trained @ different times is not true. I stated during a toss I let a few birds go in groups of 3 which I do on every release but that day I was pressed for time and the last group was probably. 8+ unsure. We are all a little bit frustrated my take back offer was only for those full of negative comments. My motto is call me then post it. I have a life also[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I never said the birds are being trained at different times, I stated, that the birds that got the tosses in 3 could gain better independence than the ones let go in a group so I hoped that the birds that missed the 3 bird tosses, will get one the following week as it would be unfortunate for one of the birds to always get let go in the group and never learn independence, How that is a rumour? I don't know as you stated it again just now.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

jboy1 said:


> Im not trying to be mean but I road train 3times a week 45 birds and it would drive me nuts if one was missing I do iventory after each toss.


I do an inventory before racing starts so I can get the list in. Otherwise, I do it whenever I happen to feel like writing them all down while crating them up LOL. I may keep a headcount but a full inventory with band numbers and everything is rare unless I have a smash and want to know who exactly went missing.


----------



## TheLaw818

MaryOfExeter said:


> I do an inventory before racing starts so I can get the list in. Otherwise, I do it whenever I happen to feel like writing them all down while crating them up LOL. I may keep a headcount but a full inventory with band numbers and everything is rare unless I have a smash and want to know who exactly went missing.


I do a physical count every time I start loft flying, about a week or two I slap the bands on and let the clock do the work for me. I hate with a passion when I lose a bird let alone when I lose a few drives me crazy. Trust me and that's an under statement on driving me nuts...
When I lose or I think I've lost a bird I go back and look at as many variables that I could have controlled....Sometimes just isn't in our hands........


----------



## Kastle Loft

I know every bird in my loft (or not) at all times. If one is missing, I know it within minutes. Usually I know quickly who it is, but if I don't, I give them 24 hours to get home before I track down exactly who it is.


----------



## First To Hatch

I'm at the point where I know where each bird perches so I can tell who is missing!


----------



## jboy1

First To Hatch said:


> I'm at the point where I know where each bird perches so I can tell who is missing!


Well are mine still around 408 and 409 lol


----------



## TheLaw818

jboy1 said:


> Well are mine still around 408 and 409 lol


That is too funny...while your at it check if the handler is missing too lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter

TheLaw818 said:


> I do a physical count every time I start loft flying, about a week or two I slap the bands on and let the clock do the work for me. I hate with a passion when I lose a bird let alone when I lose a few drives me crazy. Trust me and that's an under statement on driving me nuts...
> When I lose or I think I've lost a bird I go back and look at as many variables that I could have controlled....Sometimes just isn't in our hands........


It sure would be nice to have chip rings. That would make it much easier. But then I probably would wait right before racing to put them on anyway so I don't lose as many


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I do headcounts but only occasionally write down every bird that is there (usually after a toss where I notice quite a few didn't make it home). To me it doesn't matter much how far down the road they were lost in training. It is all the same to me - birds who didn't make it to the races. Which I take into consideration when figuring out who to thin from the breeding loft. I start by weeding out based on who never made it past training and then from there go by who was left after the racing season, and then if I want to get real nit-picky, who did the best/was most consistent. It is nice when you start seeing pairs you bred yourself, producing several consistent racers each year.


----------



## conditionfreak

I count my birds on their perches every night. Using a flashlight. I notice which perches are usually occupied and I notice anything missing that is not a blue bar or blue check, immediately.

But inventoring is a lot of work, and when it is hot. It is even more of a task.

I put electronic bands on fairly early. So I lose $20-$26 bucks worth of bands preparing for races. No big deal considering the amount of work it takes to inventory. Twenty five bucks is literally lunch money for two days. My time and effort is worth much more than that to me. Especially since I got older and lazier. 

Today I tossed me young birds for the very first time this year. Because I am not racing the young bird season. I am going to race only old birds next spring.

I took 19 and am out 5 as of darkness. I took them approximately 6 miles for their first toss.

When I lose young birds. I put the fault on myself. What did I do wrong? Too early to start tossing them? Too late to toss them? Wrong time of the day? Too far for their first time? Too short for their first time? Not hungry enough? Not mature enough? Too mature?

I always feel like I did something not quite right, when I lose young birds on a toss. I do understand about predator birds and such. But IMO, the majority of young birds lost by me, was my fault. It has to be. 

They are homing pigeons.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

I'm with you there Walt, I count the perches each night but only have max of 20 young birds and kept 6 from last season which are going to their first old bird race this Sat as yearlings. 
I put pressure on myself for losses, Luckily with my young birds last season I did not loose one during training or racing, I did however loose 4 during settling, one of which still pops in from time to time... That is most definitely my fault, we do not have a BOP problem here so that helps the birds that don't make it home on the day have a chance of still getting home. I have not sent my birds across the water yet (cook straight) so those 6 best birds that I kept may dwindle down again yet. Although they are bred from buscharts I obtained from a great flier here who is a good guy and was keen to help out rather than give me **** (not so good birds)

As a side note. I am not trying to pick at nomad here, Just thought my suggestion that all the birds get the *same* training regime was a valid one.

He is doing a great thing for everyone who is participating and should be getting praised more. Hopefully the inventory and maybe weekly updates to come will cheer everyone up.


----------



## Josepe

Nomad,
You done your honey do list yet?? How about taking a look at the PT Do list and give us a training and inventory update huh?

SouthTown,
You should've left your post up because you Hit The Nail On The Head with it.


----------



## TheLaw818

@ SouthTown repost please


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I don't have the luxury of just counting the birds on perches. I have to be specific cause if iam not I will be cursed out. So sat I will touch every single bird sunday I will be doing the same please please when the bands come this will be easier


----------



## jboy1

30 plus birds is not that hard to inventory I give up on this race i could care less any more.


----------



## lmorales4

Every one please stop b######g, when he gets time he will update, we all have lives outside of this and birds that are not in the PT race. He's busy and the PT race is not until like October what does it matter if your bird is there today it could be gone tomorrow, or if it is gone it could reappear tomorrow. Give him some support, stop trying to break him down a real expensive one loft race only gives you updates like once a month so be patient.


----------



## jboy1

lmorales4 said:


> Every one please stop b######g, when he gets time he will update, we all have lives outside of this and birds that are not in the PT race. He's busy and the PT race is not until like October what does it matter if your bird is there today it could be gone tomorrow, or if it is gone it could reappear tomorrow. Give him some support, stop trying to break him down a real expensive one loft race only gives you updates like once a month so be patient.


He had time to reply but no update on training or nothing, Its a joke period. If it does not matter if your bird or birds are still around why even send any?


----------



## TheLaw818

jboy1 said:


> He had time to reply but no update on training or nothing, Its a joke period.


I understand your frustration and agree with many people on this forum in regards to the pros and cons of this one loft race. I understand people are busy ...but why take on a task if you aren't able too full fill it 100% by the guidelines set forth on this forum. (WE ALL AGREED ON WHEN WE SENT OUR BIRDS)
20-30 birds are easy too count bands or no bands.... simple task also if asked I bet he knows exactly what he has on his team (his own birds)...
I think if we had better communication that would settle some of the anxiety.. and if he just followed the guidelines set forth I don't think anyone would have a leg too question his discussion...


----------



## TheLaw818

3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)

ALSO what is the new prize payout since we had over 20 lofts paid and entered.........


----------



## jboy1

TheLaw818 said:


> I understand your frustration and agree with many people on this forum in regards to the pros and cons of this one loft race. I understand people are busy ...but why take on a task if you aren't able too full fill it 100% by the guidelines set forth on this forum. (WE ALL AGREED ON WHEN WE SENT OUR BIRDS)
> 20-30 birds are easy too count bands or no bands.... simple task also if asked I bet he knows exactly what he has on his team (his own birds)...
> I think if we had better communication that would settle some of the anxiety.. and if he just followed the guidelines set forth I don't think anyone would have a leg too question his discussion...


Well said.


----------



## Josepe

Imorales4,
Give him some support???? What the H#ll do you think we've been doing for Months? And What Timely Feedback or Communication have we gotten for it???When he was cleaning the loft and taking pictures should've been easy to count birds huh? Don't care about any Big one loft race,this is Our PT Race that we sent entry fees and birds to and expected to get the Weekly Monday feedback that was stated in the beginning.You may not care about updates but some of us do and expect what was stated at the start.And not even a training toss update when he posted this time.Yea he has another life but Knew That when he offered to host this race.And I don't care what some may think,I'm stating what I think,and some others also who hasn't posted so for fear of pissing someone off.Well guess what?? I'm Pissed Off.And I'm not the Only one believe me.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Forget you who complain all the time complain about this I will keep those birds that wish to race anybody that wants there birds back can get them. No more updates just look @ CLUB RESULTS GET A LIFE . YOU WANT TO TALK YOU KNOW HOW I CAN BE REACHED. SO COMPLAIN ABOUT THAT KICK ME OUT THE FORUM DO WHAT YOU HAVE TOO. than I s to my supporters if you need info you know how to reach me. Its so funny and it should have been a hint when NOBODY WANTED TO HOST THIS RACE NOBODY!!!!!!!!! I AM RACING THE BIRDS IN B RACES WITH CLUB and the 300 mile I believe A race. Your killing the fun updates updates the only thing that matters if the bird wins the race funny


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks to my supporters


----------



## V-John

Dang, I'm sure sorry it's come to this. I was going to ask about a race schedule, but I looked it up. 

http://northatlantarpc.com/#

I hope the link works. 

I'm not sure what to do at the moment.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Damon, 

I'm sorry it's come to shouting and the like. For any remaining PT birds you race, I really hope you will hold up your end of the deal and at least post results here. This PT race should not stop here. After all, you did agree to do this. And you are still apparently going to race the birds (I hope). Seriously, a lot of this could have been averted if you had taken 30 seconds to type something - anything. 

If you need help posting results, let someone know and we can help. If you want to call another member here and give a verbal report, we can post it for you. If you want to text us some more photos, do it and we'll post them. There are some of us who understand the time pressures and can chillax about it for the most part. But you have to understand that this race is MORE than just the result at the end. It's about a group who wants to participate in the race AS A GROUP. To do that, we need a bit of information here and there. You have the information - it's in your head. Just take 30 seconds and type it out or even call one of us. We'll help if we can. 

I don't want my bird back until after the races. So race it to the best of your ability. That's what it's there for. 



Nomad_Lofts said:


> Forget you who complain all the time complain about this I will keep those birds that wish to race anybody that wants there birds back can get them. No more updates just look @ CLUB RESULTS GET A LIFE . YOU WANT TO TALK YOU KNOW HOW I CAN BE REACHED. SO COMPLAIN ABOUT THAT KICK ME OUT THE FORUM DO WHAT YOU HAVE TOO. than I s to my supporters if you need info you know how to reach me. Its so funny and it should have been a hint when NOBODY WANTED TO HOST THIS RACE NOBODY!!!!!!!!! I AM RACING THE BIRDS IN B RACES WITH CLUB and the 300 mile I believe A race. Your killing the fun updates updates the only thing that matters if the bird wins the race funny


----------



## conditionfreak

Folks. Damon looks at this differently than many here do. He is a busy man, and he said that right up front. He stated that he was running a business, has a family, racing his own pigeons separate from ours, etc.

He also stated that updates would be infrequent and sparse (not his words, my words). He stated that his intentions were to update on Mondays. That would be once per week. He actually has done more than that, because of pressure applied by us.

As I have said previously. Damon stepped up and offered to host this years PTC, when no one else did. This event would have died if not for his stepping forward.

Sure, we all (including me), would have liked more and better updates. Many of us are on pins and needles sometimes, wondering if we still have a shot. Still have a bird or two in this contest. That is human nature and there is nothing wrong with that. It is actually the main joy of being in this event. Surviving is more note worthy than getting lucky and winning.

But it should be obvious to y'all by now. Damon is all about results. He is not about the journey. In his mind, he will provide us results from the races, and what the final outcome is from the contest. He is too busy to do much more.

I know that is a disappointing thing to many. But it is what it is. No big deal really. If he did an inventory every day and posted it on here. Your bird would either be still in the loft, or it would not. An inventory would not change that. All it would do is let you know you are still in, or are out. But an inventory would not put a missing bird back into contention. It would not remove a bird from contention.

I hosted this event last year, and it was a chore. Fortunatly, I am retired and had the time. Even still, it was a chore that I did not volunteer for a second time. Inventoring 30 or so birds does only take about 30 to 40 minutes, for sure. You catch them up and check their band numbers. Writing them down and then put that result on the internet (here). A total of about one hour, give or take ten minutes.

But some people do not have that time to spare. Even when they are not working, and not having to deal with mowing the grass so that the wifey doesn't "give you that look". Visiting your grandmother or fishing with your kids. You have to just rest sometimes.

Most, if not all here, have racing pigeons. Lofts have to be cleaned. Birds have to be trained. Waterers have to be disinfected. Feed has to be pick up from the store. Unwanted eggs have to be gathered up and possibly replaced with fake eggs. Repairs have to be done to lofts, due to leaks or rodent damage. Pests have to be dealt with, such as mites and flies. Birds of prey have to be dealt with by changing times of loft flying, or by babysitting, etc. Lots of stuff to do with racing pigeons, every day.

You all know all of this. My point for putting it in writing, is to visually illustrate the amount of time it takes to have racing pigeons, doing it properly. Damon has his own racing to deal with also. Not just our 30 birds.

Yes, Damon bit off more than he could chew, according to our wishes and desires. But not according to his. He desires to give us a 2013 Pigeon Talk Classic winner. Not much else.

The first season of this event, Flapdoodle also did not have his loft completed when he started receiving birds. No big deal. It got done, just as Damon got it done in short order. That first year, Flapdoodle did an excellent job (which is why this event is still around). But the second year he held it. It was totally different from the first. His life got in the way. There were times that we here wondered if Flapdoodle was even still alive, the updates were so sparse. Sometimes weeks without nothing from him on here.

I won't even go into the year I hosted this event, and the bird losses we suffered because of my methods and mistakes. I think about those mistakes often. I'm still learning.  There was also a period of time when I hosted this event, that people were calling me on the phone and emailing me. Because I was very busy and was not giving updates on a daily basis. People were concerned and wanted to make sure I was alright health wise. By the way, I really appreciated that.

Damon has not been that bad. Sure, he volunteered to do this, and thus should do it right. But he ain't perfect, and he did VOLUNTEER when no one else did. His RIGHT is not your RIGHT. He is working towards giving us a champion. Not working towards filling your days with the life and exploits of your entries into this event.

Bottom line. Damon is doing the best he can, under his personal circumstances. Should he not have volunteered to host this event? Probably yes, because of how busy he is. He has contacted me via the phone and to put it bluntly. He is tired and exhausted. Exhausted by life in general and tired of....well, this stuff. But I warned him about this kind of thing before hand.  I told him this exact thing may happen. Disappointment and desires/demands by some here. I wished him good luck and offered any assistance I could give, from afar. He did it anyway!

He did volunteer, when no one else did. He deserves credit for that, and credit for still trying. Given what you and I have thrown his way on this thread.

He really has not done that bad, has he? It has just not been what we expected or hoped for. But we will get a champion crowned. Then this season will be over and hopefully we can all get together again and find someone else to throw into the burning pit of fire.  (I see Ace quickly backed out)

Please, take a couple of deep breaths, and realize that this is what it is. We have to make the best of it. If your birds are gone today. An inventory will not bring them back. If your birds are still there and you want to pull out of this event. Then let Damon know that. They are your birds.

But this contest is Damons contest to run. We may not like how it is run. But I don't like how this country is currently being run either. All I can do is wait for this event to be over, (talking about both the PTC and the government), and someone else will be hosting it.

It could be me. Or you. Step up and show us all how it could and should be done. You will have my support.


----------



## ssyyb2

Wow you really just compared Damon to our president that sir is the meanest thing I have seen said in this thread! I say we ban conditionfreak for his harsh uncalled for words  just kidding of course


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad, this was to be about bragging rights. How are we supposed to talk smak, as Warren puts it, with out any info. I understand what busy is I work sun up to sun down most days, and I still find time to play with my birds. 
I'll bet you have one of those phones that can do everything when you go for a training toss take a pic and post something while you wait, that way it will not take time out of your day.
People on here have been rude, but so have you. I think it's time for every one involved to count to 10 and start over. I don't remember who they were but there were 2 or 3 people that showed interest in hosting this years event. JMO
Dave


----------



## jboy1

This is a quote from Nomad,Also everything that I have said is not written in stone except for my commitment and Hosting.

It was nice of you to host this, But not even knowing if we have birds still in the loft is not COMMITMENT. And if you host something anything it should be done 100% not half ass. This will be my last post I don't care what happens anymore. my bird or birds will more then likely be lost soon.


----------



## raftree3

I guess at this point we've all either voiced our support or disappointment. For my part I suppose I'll just do as he suggests and try to follow the birds on his clubs site. Good luck with your birds Damon and Good Luck to "THE GROUP". Hope to see some of our birds at the top of the sheet!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

29 birds trained @ 50 miles 2 toss from this location exit 293 75n might be a little longer or shorter will do again tomorrow in groups of 3


----------



## drifter

Damon, from the bottom of your clubs website. "Shipping limit is 20 birds per race for each series." Does that mean you are only going to be able to enter 20 birds in each race? According to you we now have twenty-nine birds. That would mean we are over the limit by nine birds. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the rules.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I never do the 3 bird toss takes way to much time, I do like to split them into 2 creates and toss separate just in case of a BOP.

Have any birds you like better than the rest?
Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am going to ask for a waiver for the 300 only all the other races I will let pt birds fly so a few will end up in A Races the rest B Races. I am ok with 3 bird toss leaving early. I like the white I don't know his number but will later today and will give u my favorites


----------



## conditionfreak

When training, I always had favorites that were of a "different" color. Splashes always catch my eye, but so do reds and whites. You noticed them more, and their appearance makes you root for them more than you do a simple blue bar.

But in the end. The birds that did well in the actual races were almost always blue bars and blue checks.

For me, anyway.

Warrens "Vanilla Ice" was an exception in this event. The next winner will most likely be a blue of some sort. (really going out on a limb with that prediction) Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Josepe

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

19,23,30&39 first to return to loft


----------



## Kastle Loft

Just a refresher on number assignments. I can never remember mine.



TheLaw818 said:


> Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
> Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
> xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
> gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
> thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
> soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
> ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
> italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302
> maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
> timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
> imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
> hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103
> loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900.
> nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
> napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
> blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
> southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
> hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
> dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
> pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
> grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
> kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
> kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
> josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
> dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
> crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
> west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
> jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
> derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442
> birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
> FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Wanted, masochist to host 2014 PT Classic. Must enjoy abuse. Even from fliers that are not entered into the race. 

Thanks for the updates Nomad.


----------



## R-Tune

hillfamilyloft said:


> Wanted, masochist to host 2014 PT Classic. Must enjoy abuse. Even from fliers that are not entered into the race.
> 
> Thanks for the updates Nomad.


this is the funniest thing ive read today..Must enjoy abuse and even from people that aren't flying there birds in pigeon talk classics..... u guys make me laugh...


----------



## V-John

Ok folks..... 
Damon text me and here is the scoop. 

Here are the birds in the baskets today.











They are going on a fifty mile three bird toss today. It should be a good learning experience for the birds and next week the plan is to go out to 70.

This is a list of birds that are still there. Basically, the birds on this list made it back from the previous training toss on Sat. and are being tossed this morning. So here they are!


----------



## V-John

As an aside, the line drawn inbetween a few of the birds was just for Damon's personal use. It really doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks V-John 1 little detail 3 bird tosses and a four bird tossing.were performed


----------



## raftree3

Thanks for the updates to both of you. If that's the order they came in.....looks like mine was dead last!!! Looks like both of yours are hanging in there John!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you guys for the updates...awesome


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

raftree3 said:


> Thanks for the updates to both of you. If that's the order they came in.....looks like mine was dead last!!! Looks like both of yours are hanging in there John!


Thats how they were put in basket I have bands now but will put them on after next toss or before i would've done today but forgot my module all seem to made it back except maybe one or 3 will have to check later I am beat sleepy time(after toss went to club enter birds and assign bands I forgot to mention I am also race secretary)


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Looks like I am done. Nomad let me know if the birds that I sent you to fly in the club are still around when you get a chance. Good luck to all.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Probably sit the next one out. $100 for box, shipping and dues, lost birds and reading the garbage in this post has put a bad taste in my mouth. No matter who hosts it next year.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I took 1st through 3rd in todays race!!! 2 0f the 3 are full siblings to my 2 PT entrants!!! Watch out everybody!!!


----------



## TheLaw818

SouthTown Racers said:


> I took 1st through 3rd in todays race!!! 2 0f the 3 are full siblings to my 2 PT entrants!!! Watch out everybody!!!


Congrats congrats... keep winning


----------



## blongboy

i guess im out of this race ..have fun guys


----------



## Timber

I see Im still in it (20 & 21)! Thanks Damon....


----------



## raftree3

I was lucky enough to take the first 6 places in our 100 mile club race yesterday. One sibling to my PT entry .


----------



## bbcdon

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Crazy Pete

First 6 places congrats you have some stiff competition in your club.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

bbcdon said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thanks Don! Sent 6 birds to the race and took the first 6 places. First two were from "Zeppelin 2"the cock of the two birds you gave me two years ago. Not nest mates but babies from different rounds. Hope things are going well for you. I notice some of the birds you have at the different OLR's show up on the sheet. good Luck!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I hope y'all are ready to have your socks blown off this seaso  Or at least near the end. I can only have high hopes coming from parents who were both equal 1sts in the combine at 250 miles.


----------



## Josepe

raftreee3,
Congrats! You're Da Man again this year.And congrats to Don for being the Godfather of your first 2 birds.
I didn't do so well on my first 100 miler yesterday(148 for me).Only clocked three birds out of twelve I sent. But the first bird in had a real good time.Won't get the official results til tomorrow night.

And Cograts SouthTown! We have some Top flyers on here with Great birds.


----------



## Josepe

Becky,
I wouldn't doubt it. I picked your bird to win last year.


----------



## conditionfreak

Becky: I still wish I had Stump Toe Joe in my loft.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Thanks Nomad, Loving the updates, This is the great thing about this race as opposed to most OLR's. Others from around the world can enjoy the updates. Also, Thanks for the PM, I am glad you didn't take my posts as abuse, I thought it was a valid discussion to have with you and others regarding the birds training but unfortunately it was caught up in the middle of a whole lot of other negativity so was perceived as being abusive. To those of you that seem to be carrying on with facetious comments surrounding people not in the race making comments. You are allowed your opinion but this is a public forum, others can also express theres. If you disagree, hit them up about their opinion, don't make sarcastic comments about the fact they have posted period. It is a forum after all, people do post on them on occasion you know.....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Some of the birds I noticed missing have shown up also one from Saturdays toss stay tuned for udated list as I remove number bands for unicon bands!!!!!


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Some of the birds I noticed missing have shown up also one from Saturdays toss stay tuned for udated list as I remove number bands for unicon bands!!!!!


Thank you sir....


----------



## drifter

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Some of the birds I noticed missing have shown up also one from Saturdays toss stay tuned for udated list as I remove number bands for unicon bands!!!!!


Hooray, things will be even more interesting now that you're going to outfit them with the unicon bands. I'm happier than a tick on a fat dog.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

grifter said:


> Hooray, things will be even more interesting now that you're going to outfit them with the unicon bands. I'm happier than a tick on a fat dog.


A Tick on an elephant maybe??


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> Becky: I still wish I had Stump Toe Joe in my loft.


You are welcome to some kids or nieces/nephews next year if you'd like  One of his kids this year had a stump toe, same toe, same foot. I went home for a visit in time to wean the bird. Dad couldn't remember if it was born that way or if it was an accident putting the band on.  But I thought it was neat. The Stumps


----------



## drifter

NZ Pigeon said:


> A Tick on an elephant maybe??


Yep, that too.


----------



## conditionfreak

MaryOfExeter said:


> You are welcome to some kids or nieces/nephews next year if you'd like  *One of his kids this year had a stump toe, same toe, same foot.* I went home for a visit in time to wean the bird. Dad couldn't remember if it was born that way or if it was an accident putting the band on.  But I thought it was neat. The Stumps


That would be one heck of a coincidence, if accidental. Did your father band Stump Toe Joe originally, or did you?


----------



## Gnuretiree

raftree3 said:


> I was lucky enough to take the first 6 places in our 100 mile club race yesterday. One sibling to my PT entry .


Sounds like a case of the harder you work, the luckier you get.

Hugh


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

All remaining 25 birds have unicon bands on later today I will post there numberslater in the day


----------



## V-John

Cool deal Damon, looking forward to it!


----------



## V-John

Couple more pictures...



















This is also the text that he sent me...

After banding 25 left, 1st race I will have all PT birds in "B" race with remaining 5 in A race.


----------



## V-John

Ok, folks. I just got a text from Damon. These are the surviving pigeons left. All of the birds left now have an official clock band, and he has taken off the numbered snap bands off of the birds. 

click on the pictures if you want them enlarged.


----------



## V-John

Some more numbers..



















I believe the total number of birds is 26 from the latest text that I received. Good luck everyone. I'll try to find a list of who has what bird and follow up these posts with that for ease.


----------



## V-John

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302 
maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103 
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900. 
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442 
birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Now all I have to do is put them in clock Saturday thanks to V-John I really appreciate the help and support


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Now all I have to do is put them in clock Saturday thanks to V-John I really appreciate the help and support


No worries, anything that I can do to help out. 

Ok, so I went in and looked and matched up numbers to handlers and these are the remaining ones. I'm just doing this on my own, for my own sake, so if there is a mistake, feel free to correct me.  Just wanted to do this to for ease, and to let everyone know who has what. Good luck everyone. 

Raftree -4
gd01 - 7
thelaw1818 - 10
soundmajorr- 11,12
ward13v - 14
Maryofexter - 19
timber - 20,21
immorales - 23
hmoob8wj - 26
loonecho - 28
blongboy - 31,32
Southtown - 33,34
pigeon is fun - 39
grifter - 41
Kastle - 44
Kwikirish/V-John - 45,46
josepe - 47
West - 54
jboy - 56
derrick206 - 57,58


----------



## raftree3

Had to edit my post since I didn't see #4 until I got where I could see it better. . Good Luck to everyone that's left.


----------



## V-John

raftree3 said:


> Well, I don't see 4, must have got lost this week . Good Luck to everyone that's left.


Rich, it's still there, first picture.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

V-John said:


> Rich, it's still there, first picture.


Looks like a 5 to me.


----------



## V-John

NZ Pigeon said:


> Looks like a 5 to me.


What? Even after you click on the picture? Click on the picture and it will expand the picture and it becomes pretty evident it is a 4. 


EDIT: I changed all the pictures so they are full size and no one has to click on anything.


----------



## raftree3

V-John said:


> Rich, it's still there, first picture.


Thanks John!


----------



## blongboy

i guess my 2 are bac? 
its ON now!


----------



## V-John

Fifty five mile toss. Damon wasn't there to when the birds got in, but the first few birds in are 8103, 6900, 892, 970, 5157, and 2489.

Thanks


----------



## pigeon is fun

My "892" is still hanging. thanks for the info.


----------



## West

2489 starting things off right


----------



## Crazy Pete

I wish my dummy's would have made it through getting settled thing are really starting to look up. Good luck all.
Dave


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Yes my 8103 doing great. thank for info.


----------



## drifter

Maybe we'll find out today if they all made it back.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

V-John said:


> What? Even after you click on the picture? Click on the picture and it will expand the picture and it becomes pretty evident it is a 4.
> 
> 
> EDIT: I changed all the pictures so they are full size and no one has to click on anything.



Thanks, Didn't realise I could click on the picture, Seems others made the same mistake.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

conditionfreak said:


> That would be one heck of a coincidence, if accidental. Did your father band Stump Toe Joe originally, or did you?


I think I did. I'm not positive. I think I would have remembered if the toe was like that when I went to band him. He may have been too big and I had my dad try. He grew really quickly!


----------



## TheLaw818

any updates? Bands on lets play lol


----------



## V-John

This is the text I got from Damon. 

" Well all of the banded birds returned except 1 did not go out he stayed out overnight so I have to track him down and put his info in computer but all th at were on list as being banded are in the loft even the one"

So I assume one stayed out overnight when Damon was putting the electronic bands on the others. He will put the electronic band on it and it will be good to go. He will (I assume) update us as to who that bird is later. 

John


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i also got a text back about update this morning. 

" he say the weather was bad that he didnt train them. "


----------



## italianbird101

I Have Seen On The News That The Weather Has Really Been Terrible In Georgia. I Hope That Damon And His Family Are Safe.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

UPDATE!

"He say bird will be train to 80 mile (Dalton, GA) Sta. & Sun."
I'm still trying to get the update list from last week that came home. first to last.


----------



## TheLaw818

HmoobH8wj said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> "He say bird will be train to 80 mile (Dalton, GA) Sta. & Sun."
> I'm still trying to get the update list from last week that came home. first to last.


awesome thank you for the updates...


----------



## pigeon is fun

This thread is very quiet. Any Buzz?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I trained this morning here are the birds that were still in loft and went out
0892,1154,0961,0409,0970,0439
1442,0350,2489,3410,0010,0006
1624,1382,6900,4299,2308,1153
5157,0969,1534,8103,0243 

there is also one more bird but chip is not assigned yes 24 total I released today @ 9:30 expecting them soon 80 miles out 1st time will keep you posted


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Today 5157 first back of pt 2nd overall


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Wow just scared falcon off he was flying high then as a group of 20 were coming in he started a dive they already landed I was thinking he was going in another direction but he ended right above the trap I yelled he did not get anybody 12 made it in plus 1 more that had went under the loft.that was amazing to see


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Wow just scared falcon off he was flying high then as a group of 20 were coming in he started a dive they already landed I was thinking he was going in another direction but he ended right above the trap I yelled he did not get anybody 12 made it in plus 1 more that had went under the loft.that was amazing to see 3 more just went in hopefully my group number is off (20 estimate)


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

16 in out 24 will check and update in the morning maybe later tonight shoot birds outta nowhere might have been under loft


----------



## HmoobH8wj

can we get list which bird that came in.? time and first to last?


----------



## TheLaw818

can we get a list of the birds and order? easy money now that they have bands on.....


----------



## Josepe

Seems things are moving along anyway.Hope they all make it back in.Haven't been on every day because of some problems.Good luck to all remaining birds come race day.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 16 in out 24 will check and update in the morning maybe later tonight shoot birds outta nowhere might have been under loft


Hey Nomad did you ever find those birds under your loft lol or you still looking lmao.....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

results from Saturday 80 miles
9:30 release
bird time overall
5157 1142 2
4299 1147 5
0006 1147 6
1154 1147 8
8103 1147 10

0969 1147 11
1624 1147 14
0010 1147 15
1534 1147 17

0892 1156 22
0243 1241 24
0439 1301 25
1153 1407 26
0409 1407 27

1382 1407 31
0961 1407 32
2308 1936 36

0970 sun 1314 39

any birds not listed still missing 18 left


----------



## HmoobH8wj

how about today toss?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> Hey Nomad did you ever find those birds under your loft lol or you still looking lmao.....


no but they finally came in 1147 is when hawk attack came


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> how about today toss?


no low returns wanted all in will try this week before saturday big start @ 100 miles I think they will be good


----------



## West

Well looks like I've dropped out


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I'm out too. Oh well


----------



## drifter

Nomad_Lofts said:


> results from Saturday 80 miles
> 9:30 release
> bird time overall
> 5157 1142 2
> 4299 1147 5
> 0006 1147 6
> 1154 1147 8
> 8103 1147 10
> 
> 0969 1147 11
> 1624 1147 14
> 0010 1147 15
> 1534 1147 17
> 
> 0892 1156 22
> 0243 1241 24
> 0439 1301 25
> 1153 1407 26
> 0409 1407 27
> 
> 1382 1407 31
> 0961 1407 32
> 2308 1936 36
> 
> 0970 sun 1314 39
> 
> any birds not listed still missing 18 left


Damon, who sent in these birds 0006 and 0010? If these numbers appear in earlier posts I cannot locate them?


----------



## V-John

grifter said:


> Damon, who sent in these birds 0006 and 0010? If these numbers appear in earlier posts I cannot locate them?


I'm going to assume that it is Southtown Racers...

Conditionfreak-.......1 and 2 .............. 63988 and 63990. (replacement 63963)
Raftree-............... 3 and 4.................AU 13 CIRPC 1532 and 1534
xueoo- .................5 and 6 .............. jedd 5084 and 5083
gd01-...................7 and 8................ foys 5157and 5164
thelaw818-........... 9 and 10............... fvc 4300 and 4299
soundmajorr- ........11 and 12............... ace 0970 and 0969
ward13v- .............13 and 14...............Gpen 957 and 961
italianbird101-....... 16 and 17 ............ FOYS IF 301 and 302 
maryofexter- ........18 and 19...............TRC 340 and 350
timber- ...............20 and 21............ OCALA-1153 and 1154
imorales-..............22 and 23..............GA 1665 and 1624
hmoob8wj-...........24 and 26.............. AU 2013 ARPU 8111 & 8103 
loonecho-..... .....27 and 28 .............. Foys 6899 and 6900. 
nomadlofts-.... ....15 and 25................NA 1808 and 1818
napcino05- .... ....29 and 30.................Au pinoy 1174 and 1177
blongboy- ..........31 and 32................. foys 2307 and 2308
southtowne- ......33 and 34.................SOUTHTOWN RACERS 2013 6 and 10
hillfamilyloft-.......35 and 36................. los lobos 404 and 403
dvtlegend -....... 37 and 38................. arpu 7739 and 7737
pigeon is fun-.....39 and 40 ................. AU NEPLS 892 and 895
grifter...............41 and 42 ..................AU Foys 1442 and 1443
kastle loft..........43 and 44...................kastle 1325 and 1382
kwikirish.............45 and 46................. top 30241 and 30243
josepe...............47 and 48 ................irpc 3410 and 3401
dogging 99..........49 and 50 ................arpu 28694 and 28693
crazy pete ......... 51 and 52 ...............LNC 13438 and 13439
west.................. 53 and 54 ...............gsc 2490 and 2489
jboy1..................55 and 56................nwdrs.net 408 and 409
derrick206............57 and 58 ...............gsc 439 and 442 
birdkeeper............59 and 60 ...............ski 785 and 786
FT33...................61 and 62 ...............TVC 2152 and 2156


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

That would be correct V-John


----------



## HmoobH8wj

So when the next toss b4 100 mile toss?


----------



## V-John

Hey Damon, this Saturday, is it going to be a training toss, or a race from 100 miles? If it is just a toss, when do the races start? Thanks!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

No Saturday is a race maybe Tuesday or Wednesday toss but if not they will be good first race for me is 124 or litter longer


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> No Saturday is a race maybe Tuesday or Wednesday toss but if not they will be good first race for me is 124 or litter longer


Cool deal, thanks!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Sound good let us know ya u toss them


----------



## Timber

I see both of mine are still there...Thanks Nomad!


----------



## drifter

I'm out of it too unless one or both of my birds shows up later. I was almost certain my birds were going to come in 1st and 2nd.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Any new info?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Don't we have a race this weekend?


----------



## HmoobH8wj

yepp at 100mile. Good luck all. =D


----------



## V-John

Here are some training pics... Not sure of when though.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Last toss @ 80 miles dont forget race sheet thanks to V-John a real classic saver pt that is


----------



## V-John

These are the birds that were checked in the B race. 100 miler. Tomorrow the 14th. They are to be released tomorrow.



















Sorry guys I can't rotate the photo from my phone. But hopefully you can figure it out. Good luck to those that are going.


----------



## V-John

No worries Damon, any way I can help out!


----------



## HmoobH8wj

this list is tomorrow race?



V-John said:


> These are the birds that were clocked in the B race. 100 miler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys I can't rotate the photo from my phone. But hopefully you can figure it out. Good luck to those that are going.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes those are the birds that will be released tomorrow


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes those are the birds that will be released tomorrow


Thanks mary you can see results @ northatlantarpc.com tonight or tomorrow I will take a better photo for you V-John


----------



## Timber

Well it has finally gotten here! Good luck to those who have made it this far. Thanks Nomad for the update and hopefully they will all make it home in good time for you....


----------



## V-John

Some better pics


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> Some better pics


what does race nom stand for or mean?


----------



## pigeon is fun

Lets roll! I hope we can see the results tonight.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Nom = nominated for positions 1-5 you get points if top 10 and? 20? Percent


----------



## V-John

First four in...


----------



## pigeon is fun

Looks like my bird didnt show up. I hope it will return home and be ready for the next race. Congrats to the winner.


----------



## TheLaw818

4299 awesome.. That's out of shadow [email protected] bloodlines...


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Where the 5 th one at?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

A 5th bird had not come in yet. Sadly this has been a smash race only 9 of 16 my birds and 5 of 19 pt birds have returned this is ugly it was tough race on others also I will more info as the day goes on .


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

8 more birds back but my module has been taken to club so don't know who is exactly back but a few more PT birds for sure


----------



## TheLaw818

Nice... The more the better How was the weather?


----------



## drifter

Damon, my birds here in Texas have been going through a hellacious molt for the last three or four weeks. How about the PT birds, are any of them molting?


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> 4299 awesome.. That's out of shadow [email protected] bloodlines...


Tell me more . . .


----------



## Timber

Ill take 2nd (To Nomads Loft) by 00:00:03 and 34th (Top 20%) overall vs. 223 birds!

Great job!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 8 more birds back but my module has been taken to club so don't know who is exactly back but a few more PT birds for sure


If you have a chance please check the 8 birds late arrival.
thanks


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> Tell me more . . .


send me a pm what would you like to know?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Name: 100 MILE B Young Bird Race Flown: 09/14/2013
Released: 08:30 Birds: 223 Lofts: 16 Station: MONTEAGLE, TN
Weather (Rel) clear, lt ene, 55 degrees (Arr) clear, lt 5, 65 degrees

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.45 Hernandez Lo 491 AU 13 NA SIL C 0 10:40:05 101 00.00 1361.386 5
2 0.90 F&R Loft 1246 AU 13 NA BCW H 0 10:56:50 110 04.07 1323.101 5
3 1.35 Rosa Loft 926 AU 13 NA BL H 1 10:54:09 108 04.47 1316.176 15
4 1.79 Rosa Loft 901 AU 13 NA BBAR H 0 10:54:17 2 04.55 1314.960 5
5 2.24 Cross Loft 1667 AU 13 NA CH C 0 11:01:05 113 05.10 1314.753 5
6 2.69 Rosa Loft 936 AU 13 NA BCH C 0 10:54:20 3 04.58 1314.504 5
7 3.14 Rosa Loft 953 AU 13 NA BCH H 0 10:54:23 4 05.01 1314.049 5
8 3.59 Hernandez Lo 459 AU 13 NA DC H 0 10:45:13 2 05.08 1309.703 5
9 4.04 Hernandez Lo 472 AU 13 NA BBAR C 0 10:51:15 3 11.09 1253.760 5
10 4.48 Mercury Loft 1705 AU 13 NA W H 0 11:11:22 115 12.45 1253.696 5
11 4.93 Hernandez Lo 474 AU 13 NA BBAR C 5 10:51:24 4 11.19 1252.430 10
12 5.38 Mercury Loft 1257 AU 13 NA DC H 0 11:11:32 2 12.55 1252.403 5
13 5.83 Baker Loft 559 AU 13 NA BCH C 3 10:26:22 82 10.10 1242.285 10
14 6.28 Cross Loft 1654 AU 13 NA BLK C 0 11:10:38 2 14.43 1236.588 5
15 6.73 Cross Loft 1634 AU 13 NA GR C 0 11:10:40 3 14.45 1236.331 5
16 7.17 Cross Loft 1671 AU 13 NA GR C 0 11:10:44 4 14.49 1235.818 5
17 7.62 Mates Loft 1567 AU 13 NA BKW C 0 11:04:43 108 15.43 1222.965 5
18 8.07 Mates Loft 4466 AU 13 GA BL C 0 11:04:44 2 15.44 1222.833 5
19 8.52 Cross Loft 1653 AU 13 NA DC C 0 11:13:33 5 17.38 1214.535 5
20 8.97 Cross Loft 1669 AU 13 NA CH C 4 11:13:37 6 17.42 1214.040 10
21 9.42 Harris Loft 614 AU 13 NA BL C 0 10:39:31 88 15.07 1202.411 5
22 9.87 Mates Loft 4474 AU 13 GA BL C 0 11:08:03 3 19.03 1197.172 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
23 10.31 Tavares/Cole 83 AU 13 NA BL H 0 11:14:51 112 20.32 1191.689 5
24 10.76 Cross Loft 1606 AU 13 NA W C 2 11:17:55 7 22.00 1182.951 10
25 11.21 Cross Loft 1670 AU 13 NA GR C 0 11:17:57 8 22.02 1182.716 5
26 11.66 Cross Loft 1632 AU 13 NA CH C 0 11:17:59 9 22.04 1182.482 5
27 12.11 Cross Loft 1631 AU 13 NA CH C 0 11:18:00 10 22.05 1182.364 5
28 12.56 Cross Loft 1645 AU 13 NA BL C 3 11:18:02 11 22.07 1182.130 10
29 13.00 Cross Loft 1656 AU 13 NA CH C 0 11:18:02 12 22.07 1182.130 5
30 13.45 Cross Loft 1608 AU 13 NA BBAR C 0 11:18:03 13 22.08 1182.012 5
31 13.90 Harris Loft 723 IF 13 FFF BL H 4 10:41:58 2 17.34 1180.088 10
32 14.35 Motes Loft 704 AU 13 NA BL C 2 11:07:50 106 21.07 1179.167 10
33 14.80 Nomads Loft 4299 AU 13 FVC CH H 1 11:47:42 132 27.37 1171.211 10
34 15.25 Nomads Loft 1154 AU 13 OCAL GR H 5 11:47:45 2 27.40 1170.915 10
35 15.70 JHernandez L 2423 AU 13 NA CH H 0 10:44:47 89 19.22 1165.649 5
36 16.14 JHernandez L 2421 AU 13 NA R H 3 10:44:51 2 19.26 1165.073 10
37 16.59 JHernandez L 2464 AU 13 NA CHOW H 5 10:44:53 3 19.28 1164.785 10
38 17.04 JHernandez L 2496 AU 13 NA BKC H 0 10:44:59 4 19.34 1163.922 5
39 17.49 JHernandez L 2491 AU 13 NA BKC C 0 10:45:25 5 20.00 1160.198 5
40 17.94 JHernandez L 2430 AU 13 NA BL H 0 10:45:26 6 20.01 1160.055 5
41 18.39 F&R Loft 4853 AU 13 FVC BCH C 1 11:18:03 2 25.20 1156.056 10
42 18.83 Devore Loft 2473 AU 13 FOYS BBAR H 1 11:45:13 128 30.08 1151.165 10
43 19.28 Nomads Loft 970 AU 13 ACE BL H 0 11:51:28 3 31.23 1149.314 5
44 19.73 Nomads Loft 409 AU 13 NWDR GR H 0 11:51:33 4 31.28 1148.838 5

68 30.49 Nomads Loft 961 AU 13 GPGN CH H 0 12:09:48 5 49.43 1053.450 0


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> send me a pm what would you like to know?


I fly those, too. I'll PM you.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TOP 30243 
ARPU 8103
STR 10
KAST1382
CIRP 1534
STR 6
NELP 892
ga 1624
foys 5157

some more birds arrived but for some reason did not register I will see what happens today
yes order of return top is 6th pl
ace


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Damon, my birds here in Texas have been going through a hellacious molt for the last three or four weeks. How about the PT birds, are any of them molting?


yes my birds have but not the pt birds


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nomad, how did your birds do in the A race?


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Found the link to the results for those that want to follow. 

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...cing+Pigeon+Club&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search


----------



## pigeon is fun

My bird made it. Almost the last one. I hope will do better next time.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Nomad, how did your birds do in the A race?


Name: 100 MILE A Young Bird Race Flown: 09/14/2013
Released: 08:00 Birds: 271 Lofts: 16 Station: MONTEAGLE, TN
Weather (Rel) clear, lt nne, 55 degrees (Arr) clear, lt 5, 75 degrees



35 12.92 Nomads Loft 1816 AU 13 NA BBAR C 0 11:11:42 132 22.33 1207.868 5

59 21.77 Nomads Loft 832 IF 13 LBRA BL H 3 11:23:35 2 34.26 1137.364 0
60 22.14 Nomads Loft 47602 AU 13 ARPU CH H 0 11:23:43 3 34.34 1136.620 0
61 22.51 Nomads Loft 1822 AU 13 NA BBAR C 0 11:23:44 4 34.35 1136.527 0
62 22.88 Nomads Loft 1842 AU 13 NA BCH H 0 11:23:48 5 34.39 1136.155 0


64 23.62 Nomads Loft 47608 AU 13 ARPU CH H 0 11:23:50 6 34.41 1135.969 0


114 42.07 Nomads Loft 1809 AU 13 NA BBAR C 0 11:47:47 7 58.38 1016.529 0

125 46.13 Nomads Loft 47601 AU 13 ARPU SIL H 4 11:58:14 8 01:09 971.939 0

139 51.29 Nomads Loft 1803 AU 13 NA RC C 2 12:13:03 9 01:23 915.030 0


9 of 16 home when I took clock to a friend to take to knock off I did not realize my distance 132 I am proud of my to 20% but I will do better as races get longer.

15-19 PT birds are home 
***** note next week PT birds will be in A race with a few of my money band birds******


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Missing 

FOYS 2308
OCAL 1153
ACE 0969
GSC 0439


----------



## soundmajorr

my bird came in third in the pt classic. very pleased with that.


----------



## lmorales4

Every one keep your eyes on the ball, this is just a training toss. The real PT Classic is the 300 mile race at the end. Everything else is just training.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

i think we still going by point right?


----------



## Josepe

Congrats to the Survivors and their clockings.Hope they all make it to the 300.Sad sad though that there weren't more PT birds make it this far.
Good Luck to all remaining flyers!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

soundmajorr said:


> my bird came in third in the pt classic. very pleased with that.


That was not the classic


----------



## drifter

HmoobH8wj said:


> i think we still going by point right?


As far as I know we were never planning on going by points, the 300 mile winner takes the prize. Last years winner didn't show up until the final 300. The shorter races are just sprint races.


----------



## drifter

Strange that none of the missing birds show up later, or perhaps some of them did show up later and I missed the update. In past races, last year, it wasn't unusual for a bird to show up a day or two late.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

grifter said:


> Strange that none of the missing birds show up later, or perhaps some of them did show up later and I missed the update. In past races, last year, it wasn't unusual for a bird to show up a day or two late.


Some of the birds in the race did return the next day. The missing birds are listed in a post. also if you look @ race sheet that is correct except the 4 that are missing. Sometimes people keep them, Hawks get them and some just go to far and can't find there way


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Some of the birds in the race did return the next day. The missing birds are listed in a post. also if you look @ race sheet that is correct except the 4 that are missing. Sometimes people keep them, Hawks get them and some just go to far and can't find there way


yup I don't understand why people just don't release the birds. I hate the most when they release the bird but take the chip, really 30 cents?


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> yup I don't understand why people just don't release the birds. I hate the most when they release the bird but take the chip, really 30 cents?


$2.30. Has happened to me a few times. But if they fed my bird and turned it loose, I am kind of okay with that. I wouldn't do it to someone else. But it is tolerable to me. Just give my bird a chance to come home.


----------



## raftree3

I always figure if I get one back that's been gone a couple of weeks or more and it looks pretty good it's been in someone's loft. Does anyone think a bird could survive in good shape for that long with a feral flock? Got one in my loft last week that's a Midwest Convention bird that's been gone from its home loft which is 50 miles north east long enough to be turned in as inactive and most guys give it quite a while before they report it as lost and it looks good enough to send to a race.


----------



## V-John

I have a bird trap in my loft yesterday actually. I'm waiting the weather to clear, it's been crappy and rainy and stormed quite a bit. Just want to give it a fair shot to get home. Very nice looking bird though.


----------



## TheLaw818

We trapped a bird yesterday during the race locked him down feed him and this morning watched him go home.. Its the way it should be


----------



## raftree3

There were birds flying all over eastern Kansas Saturday.....to the east of you and the west and some right up your alley....fortunately the one I advised to stop at your place if she needed to didn't!!


----------



## V-John

raftree3 said:


> There were birds flying all over eastern Kansas Saturday.....to the east of you and the west and some right up your alley....fortunately the one I advised to stop at your place if she needed to didn't!!


I think it was because she was expecting a party on her return. At the very least, a little pigeon pinata.


----------



## blongboy

FOYS 2308 com bac yet?
i know their parent wont be together next year...


----------



## NZ Pigeon

blongboy said:


> FOYS 2308 com bac yet?
> i know their parent wont be together next year...


Based on this one performance or you got other reasons too?


----------



## blongboy

NZ Pigeon said:


> Based on this one performance or you got other reasons too?


also bred 2 rounds here ..none of them left


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Blong my wife said she saw some birds out this morning so maybe when I check I will post


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Race will be Friday 9/20/13 Pt birds will be in A race


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Race will be Friday 9/20/13 Pt birds will be in A race


Did you do any training tosses this week?


----------



## soundmajorr

do you know which birds will be in the A race yet?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Good luck in Friday's race everyone. Looks like some headwinds?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nomad if you show the pics of each bird the week before the big race, we could have a contest and see who can pick the winner.
Dave


----------



## TheLaw818

any updates?


----------



## TheLaw818

Can someone post that link to where we can see updates? I cant find it anymore.. Thank you


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Top 5 
1)FVC 4299 
2)NWDR 0409
3)GA 1624
4)TOP 30243
5)OCAL 1154

TIMES WILL BE POSTED SATURDAY AFTERNOON


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> Can someone post that link to where we can see updates? I cant find it
> northatlantarpc.com


----------



## pigeon is fun

What distance is the race today?


----------



## pigeon is fun

never mind. i found it. 100 miles.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Top 5
> 1)FVC 4299
> 2)NWDR 0409
> 3)GA 1624
> 4)TOP 30243
> 5)OCAL 1154
> 
> TIMES WILL BE POSTED SATURDAY AFTERNOON


4299 starting to come into its own. Its half brother took first this past week in the FVC combine race winning in over 4 minutes.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

*Last week race 9/14 100mile top 5*
1)FVC 4299 *thelaw818*
2)OCAL 1154 *timber*
3)0970 *Soundmajorr *
4)NWDR 0409 *jboy1*
5)TOP 30243 *kwikirish*

*today race 9/20 100mile Top 5*
1)FVC 4299 *thelaw818*
2)NWDR 0409 *jboy1*
3)GA 1624 *imorales*
4)TOP *kwikirish*
5)OCAL 1154 *timber*


----------



## raftree3

Looks like we've figured out the top birds or at least the sprint birds. Pretty impressive for the first bird to be the same both weeks. Now all they need to do is be the top on the sheet. Good luck!


----------



## TheLaw818

raftree3 said:


> Looks like we've figured out the top birds or at least the sprint birds. Pretty impressive for the first bird to be the same both weeks. Now all they need to do is be the top on the sheet. Good luck!


That would be awesome...


----------



## drifter

Nomad_Lofts said:


> TheLaw818 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone post that link to where we can see updates? I cant find it
> northatlantarpc.com
> 
> 
> 
> How many birds were sent to today's race and who owns them?
Click to expand...


----------



## pigeon is fun

looks like my bird is fading.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Congrats to the top five hate to crush your egos but 2 of my special bands came in before the top five that's just home field advantage I guess.

Knock off!!!! is tomorrow morning so results will be posted sometime after 12. 

I checked the clock 1 bird is still out with 4 of my own birds. so returns were good. Did not get a clue on where I am on the sheets but will know tomorrow.
tough race for my loft head winds then a shift in the wind.


----------



## conditionfreak

TheLaw818 said:


> 4299 starting to come into its own. Its half brother took first this past week in the FVC combine race winning in over 4 minutes.


Correct me if I am wrong. I believe 4299 is the same stuff as the young bird Don Campbell gave as a prize to last years PTC winner (SouthTownRacer). Out of the M&D Evans lofts.

If so. I have some of that also, but haven't bred from them yet.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Correct me if I am wrong. I believe 4299 is the same stuff as the young bird Don Campbell gave as a prize to last years PTC winner (SouthTownRacer). Out of the M&D Evans lofts.
> 
> If so. I have some of that also, but haven't bred from them yet.


Yes sir you are correct.4299 comes from FV 107 and another strain. I purchased from Don Campbell about a year ago. I crossed the cock with a hen that won for me. The Hen is dynamite she won and bred a lot of one loft winners. Great combination so far- 2 first place finished at the Pt and so far 1 first place at the FVC combine club winning by the fastest time ever, it was against over 650 birds. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. 
I have a handful of birds from Don. Don not only is he a gentlemen but he also is a teacher of the sport. I call him all the time just too get advise and shot the breeze. He's a class act and has great birds.. Race results don't lie.... Hope this answers your question buddy


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> Yes sir you are correct.4299 comes from FV 107 and another strain. I purchased from Don Campbell about a year ago. I crossed the cock with a hen that won for me. The Hen is dynamite she won and bred a lot of one loft winners. Great combination so far- 2 first place finished at the Pt and so far 1 first place at the FVC combine club winning by the fastest time ever, it was against over 650 birds. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> I have a handful of birds from Don. Don not only is he a gentlemen but he also is a teacher of the sport. I call him all the time just too get advise and shot the breeze. He's a class act and has great birds.. Race results don't lie.... Hope this answers your question buddy


Don is indeed a great guy. He's flying some birds for me this season and asking him to do that was the smartest thing I've done in a long time. 

Who are the parents of fv 107? You said Shadow lines earlier. So is 107 out of his perfect pair cock?


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> Don is indeed a great guy. He's flying some birds for me this season and asking him to do that was the smartest thing I've done in a long time.
> 
> Who are the parents of fv 107? You said Shadow lines earlier. So is 107 out of his perfect pair cock?


You nailed it....Don't get me wrong it's not just that bird bird doing well. All the birds I got from him are doing good. I kept some with the same strain, the ones I mixed with my own strain are the ones doing exceptionally well.


----------



## conditionfreak

In the 1980's, Don and I lived next door to each other. We both raced pigeons. He taught me just about everything I know about this sport.

But he didn't teach me everything HE KNOWS about this sport. 

I have known and learned from many fliers over the years. But none were as knowledgeable as Donny about racing pigeons. Oh sure. He learns something new now and then. But that applies to us all. No one knows it all.

But to be honest. What Don does to win, is just to darn complicated and time consuming for me. Just his feeding methods would wear me out. This on Tuesday, this on Wednesday, and this on Monday kind of stuff. He has shared his methods with me but I don't do it. Just too darn hard and complicated.

But he can get the most out of a pigeon. Don will not have pigeons if he can not make a profit every year with them.

He does. How many can say that, that are not feather merchants? Donny does not try to sell birds. People do sometimes approach him for some though. As evidenced here.

He has very good birds and is a fantastic handler of racing pigeons. Some may equal him in knowledge about this sport, but none surpass him, IMO. When I need advice on how to do better, I go to him. And I know a lot of other great fliers!

Oh, and the "Blue Bomber" who won the PTC two years ago, came from Don's stock. So did my first year "Marine Won", which did not win, but did tie on the 300 with the winner, "Vanilla Ice" owned by Warren Smith (that season was a "point system"). "Marine Won" did survive a tough season out there in California wild.

I did not send birds like that this year. I wanted to try some stuff off of my imports. Didn't work out so well this year.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Congrats to the top five hate to crush your egos but 2 of my special bands came in before the top five that's just home field advantage I guess.
> 
> Knock off!!!! is tomorrow morning so results will be posted sometime after 12.
> 
> I checked the clock 1 bird is still out with 4 of my own birds. so returns were good. Did not get a clue on where I am on the sheets but will know tomorrow.
> tough race for my loft head winds then a shift in the wind.


Funny how things work out. I sent Damon 2 birds for the PT race, both were lost. I sent him 4 more to race on his team. ARPU 47608 was his first bird in this week. Chose the wrong stinking bird to enter in the race. Oh well live and learn. At least it has a bond race band on it. Maybe it will win some dollars. 100 mile races are crap shoots. Thinking we do not know much about which birds will top the 300. Keep rooting for 47608 for me. Keep my interest in the club series at least.


----------



## raftree3

Looks like Damon flys against some pretty stiff competition.


----------



## Kastle Loft

raftree3 said:


> Looks like Damon flys against some pretty stiff competition.


He does indeed. There are some really good, long-time flyers down there.


----------



## pigeon is fun

174th for my "892".


----------



## Timber

HmoobH8wj said:


> *Last week race 9/14 100mile top 5*
> 1)FVC 4299 *thelaw818*
> 2)OCAL 1154 *timber*
> 3)0970 *Soundmajorr *
> 4)NWDR 0409 *jboy1*
> 5)TOP 30243 *kwikirish*
> 
> *today race 9/20 100mile Top 5*
> 1)FVC 4299 *thelaw818*
> 2)NWDR 0409 *jboy1*
> 3)GA 1624 *imorales*
> 4)TOP *kwikirish*
> 5)OCAL 1154 *timber*


Thanks for the updates....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Funny how things work out. I sent Damon 2 birds for the PT race, both were lost. I sent him 4 more to race on his team. ARPU 47608 was his first bird in this week. Chose the wrong stinking bird to enter in the race. Oh well live and learn. At least it has a bond race band on it. Maybe it will win some dollars. 100 mile races are crap shoots. Thinking we do not know much about which birds will top the 300. Keep rooting for 47608 for me. Keep my interest in the club series at least.


I forgot I did send you a special band I have been so bad with records this year Thanks for that bird


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Please Read*

If you look @ our web site you can see that the wind was not in my favor. I want the PT birds to get a fair learning so I am not just going to let them fly b races going to switch back and forth since the numbers are low enough. they must learn to lead and not follow the A race slackers. does anyone agree or disagree with that theory?????


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> If you look @ our web site you can see that the wind was not in my favor. I want the PT birds to get a fair learning so I am not just going to let them fly b races going to switch back and forth since the numbers are low enough. they must learn to lead and not follow the A race slackers. does anyone agree or disagree with that theory?????


I agree 100%...


----------



## drifter

Damon, how many remaining PT Classic birds are still in the race? Of course I know there are at least ten (10) because you show the top five from the A and B races.


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> You nailed it....Don't get me wrong it's not just that bird bird doing well. All the birds I got from him are doing good. I kept some with the same strain, the ones I mixed with my own strain are the ones doing exceptionally well.


So who is the dam of fv 107?


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> So who is the dam of fv 107?


The dam is Apple Jack.....


----------



## pigeon is fun

Any up date sir?


----------



## drifter

An update as to how many birds are left in the race would be appreciated, I've asked twice.


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> An update as to how many birds are left in the race would be appreciated, I've asked twice.


I don't think any lol jk....I wonder as well


----------



## benson1

TheLaw818 said:


> The dam is Apple Jack.....


Your doing well in club and the pt race! Congrats guys!


----------



## TheLaw818

benson1 said:


> Your doing well in club and the pt race! Congrats guys!


Thank you sir.....


----------



## jboy1

I think today was shipping for the race Saturday. I hope are birds are in it.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yes yesterday was bad thing about it I forgot module so unable to fly I apologize to all who were looking forward to today's race. I was very upset


----------



## Crazy Pete

I've done that before my club will put countermarks on them and use a club windup, doing it the old fashioned way is kinda fun.
Dave


----------



## raftree3

It's certainly not easier but I think it's more fun using the old clocks. Our club will try to work something out......can't imagine it was so far that they wouldn't let him go back and get it?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

raftree3 said:


> It's certainly not easier but I think it's more fun using the old clocks. Our club will try to work something out......can't imagine it was so far that they wouldn't let him go back and get it?


I am the one of the farthest guys from club we are talking hour and half without traffic. And I [email protected] club around 7:30 so it would have been a real big inconvenience for all involved but it has taught me a lesson to put module in pocket before birds in basket. I was heated because they just wouldn't put them in some rule would be broken


----------



## TheLaw818

Doesn't Surprise me! I'm actually a little bothered if this was any other one loft race (not PT CLASSIC) this wouldn't fly. The members would be angry and want answers, in fact I guarantee some would never send another bird. There should be a check list involved especially during shipping making sure everything needed for the race is secured and in place. I know some don't or won't agree with me but I take this race serious as I do with all my races and my training tosses. I play this game to win not too win just one time but to make my name mean something for years to come.
Take it as you want, this is my opinion and no I don't want my bird shipped back yet lol. I just want what was stated in the rules and 100% commitment from the handler. I want to know his heart is behind our birds as his heart is behind his personal birds. I'm tired of hearing I couldn't train today oh well if you don't like it... or well I'm far from the club couldn't go back home etc...Lets get on the same race page and take this Game serious.. Thank you all just my opinion


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

K point taken 
my heart is in it. When pt birds dont fly mine don't either.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> K point taken
> my heart is in it. When pt birds dont fly mine don't either.


Thank you for the fast response ......Awesome now lets win some club races


----------



## drifter

I don't like to be repetitive but how many PT birds are left in the race?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

drifter said:


> I don't like to be repetitive but how many PT birds are left in the race?


I agree, since there is no race, can we at least get a list of who is remaining? Please.


----------



## drifter

For some reason he doesn't seem to want to answer this question. or maybe he just checked out to go to the loft and count the birds.


----------



## raftree3

TheLaw818 said:


> Doesn't Surprise me! I'm actually a little bothered if this was any other one loft race (not PT CLASSIC) this wouldn't fly. The members would be angry and want answers, in fact I guarantee some would never send another bird. There should be a check list involved especially during shipping making sure everything needed for the race is secured and in place. I know some don't or won't agree with me but I take this race serious as I do with all my races and my training tosses. I play this game to win not too win just one time but to make my name mean something for years to come.
> Take it as you want, this is my opinion and no I don't want my bird shipped back yet lol. I just want what was stated in the rules and 100% commitment from the handler. I want to know his heart is behind our birds as his heart is behind his personal birds. I'm tired of hearing I couldn't train today oh well if you don't like it... or well I'm far from the club couldn't go back home etc...Lets get on the same race page and take this Game serious.. Thank you all just my opinion


I guess I have to agree but at this point it is what it is. Maybe at some point Damon can declare a winner and put this all to bed.


----------



## Josepe

Nothing should be surprising to any at this point with all that has happened or not happened in this PT Fiasko.


----------



## jboy1

I just hope they are getting some training tosses. But why cant we know what birds are still in it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

TheLaw818 said:


> *There should be a check list involved especially during shipping making sure everything needed for the race is secured and in place. I know some don't or won't agree with me*


How could one rationally disagree really??


----------



## conditionfreak

This kind of thing happens to most flyers at some point. Of course if you are doing this for more than just yourself, you should take extra care in making sure you have all of your ducks in order.

But stuff happens.

I learned the hard way, and after that. I kept my bang (manual) clock in my vehicle 24/7. Just in case. I have forgotten my electronic clock a couple of times, and went back to get it. But only if I was half way or less from my home. I had an hour and 15 minute travel one way. I didn't want to inconvenience the other members because of my faulty memory and planning.

Most of the time though. I had another flyer riding with me and we would always ask each other "where is your clock"? He has forgotten his many times and I have forgotten mine a couple of times. It is nice to have someone that questions you when you are getting ready to go. Maybe two flyers could do that over the phone. Especially us old farts.  ha ha ha

This is no big deal folks. Really.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Maybe cos I am new to it and its all new and exciting but I can't imagine driving the car out the drive without it, Got the birds?, Got the module? Not too hard to remember.

Walt, It may be a big deal for those looking forward to the results of this race.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Perhaps instead of asking how many birds there are on here, send him a PM so he'll be sure to see it?


----------



## fadedracer

this whole race is a con lol...
all I see is excuse and one word answers. 
good luck guys


----------



## Pigeon0446

NZ Pigeon said:


> Maybe cos I am new to it and its all new and exciting but I can't imagine driving the car out the drive without it, Got the birds?, Got the module? Not too hard to remember.
> 
> Walt, It may be a big deal for those looking forward to the results of this race.


I've left my clock home a few times but I'm only 6 miles from the club so it's no big deal to go back and get it. The guy who won the WTCM race in 2011 is in my club. But in 2010 he forgot to bring his clock with him when he went to ship the WTCM and wasn't able to ship losing out on the $1000 he spent on bands. And just last week the guy who won the race in my club left his clock home on reporting night but he's only 5 mins from the club so he ran home and got it no problem. So these things do happen time to time here we're lucky all the guys are within 15-20 mins of the club. But other places guys are over an hour trip form the club one way and the truck has to leave if it's going to get to the station on time.


----------



## conditionfreak

NZ Pigeon said:


> Maybe cos I am new to it and its all new and exciting but I can't imagine driving the car out the drive without it, Got the birds?, Got the module? Not too hard to remember.
> 
> Walt, It may be a big deal for those looking forward to the results of this race.


Oh, I can't really argue with you about that. But like in all things. Sometimes people just make mistakes. We are human. Sometimes I can not remember if I took my medication or not, and I take it again. Now THAT is a big mistake. You could say that it should be easy to remember five minutes ago. But if it ain't there in your head. Then it ain't there in your head. YOu are in your twenties. Wait until you are in your 60's and then we can discuss memories, or the lack thereof. 

This race could have easily been cancelled due to weather, or for other reasons. Missing one race is no big deal. Especially since we are racing against each other for the PTC. A long training toss could compensate for the missed race. Results could be posted and it could be counted as a PTC race. If Nomad Loft has to travel 1 1/2 hours to the club house. He could travel 1 1/2 hours for a training toss and report it as a PTC short race, just for the fun of it.

Only other thing I can add, is that at least no birds were lost this weekend.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Pigeon0446 said:


> I've left my clock home a few times but I'm only 6 miles from the club so it's no big deal to go back and get it. The guy who won the WTCM race in 2011 is in my club. But in 2010 he forgot to bring his clock with him when he went to ship the WTCM and wasn't able to ship losing out on the $1000 he spent on bands. And just last week the guy who won the race in my club left his clock home on reporting night but he's only 5 mins from the club so he ran home and got it no problem. So these things do happen time to time here we're lucky all the guys are within 15-20 mins of the club. But other places guys are over an hour trip form the club one way and the truck has to leave if it's going to get to the station on time.


If $1000 was at stake, I know for sure, No matter how old I am, I will check to see if that clock is in my pocket before I leave, But I am regimented in the things I do so maybe its a difference in personality type.


conditionfreak said:


> Oh, I can't really argue with you about that. But like in all things. Sometimes people just make mistakes. We are human. Sometimes I can not remember if I took my medication or not, and I take it again. Now THAT is a big mistake. You could say that it should be easy to remember five minutes ago. But if it ain't there in your head. Then it ain't there in your head. YOu are in your twenties. Wait until you are in your 60's and then we can discuss memories, or the lack thereof.
> 
> This race could have easily been cancelled due to weather, or for other reasons. Missing one race is no big deal. Especially since we are racing against each other for the PTC. A long training toss could compensate for the missed race. Results could be posted and it could be counted as a PTC race. If Nomad Loft has to travel 1 1/2 hours to the club house. He could travel 1 1/2 hours for a training toss and report it as a PTC short race, just for the fun of it.
> 
> Only other thing I can add, is that at least no birds were lost this weekend.


I see the point in your analogy although I am not sure its too relevant, I too sometimes forget if I have taken a pill for a migraine and take another, I realise in 30 mins when they kick in that I have taken two as my head starts to spin, The difference with this situation, Is there is no real room for forgetfulness or doubt, If one gets in their car and checks their pocket, they either have their module or not. Memory doesn't come into it IMO, Its simply a matter of checking to see if it is there or not before you leave, Would one forget their birds?????, IMO the module is just as important. Once again, Just my opinion, I will be sure to update you guys if I prove myself to be a hypocrite and forget my module in future. That's a deal.

Aside from all of this, Your last sentence made me laugh.!


----------



## jboy1

MaryOfExeter said:


> Perhaps instead of asking how many birds there are on here, send him a PM so he'll be sure to see it?


We should not even have to ask.


----------



## drifter

Next time lets just hope he just doesn't forget to take his car.


----------



## drifter

MaryOfExeter said:


> Perhaps instead of asking how many birds there are on here, send him a PM so he'll be sure to see it?


Becky, I've asked him this same question three (3) different times. I am sure he has seen the question by now. Other members are probably as curious as I am to know how many birds are left in the race.


----------



## conditionfreak

NZ Pigeon said:


> If $1000 was at stake, I know for sure, No matter how old I am, I will check to see if that clock is in my pocket before I leave, But I am regimented in the things I do so maybe its a difference in personality type.
> 
> 
> I see the point in your analogy although I am not sure its too relevant, I too sometimes forget if I have taken a pill for a migraine and take another, I realise in 30 mins when they kick in that I have taken two as my head starts to spin, The difference with this situation, Is there is no real room for forgetfulness or doubt, If one gets in their car and checks their pocket, they either have their module or not. Memory doesn't come into it IMO, Its simply a matter of checking to see if it is there or not before you leave, Would one forget their birds?????, IMO the module is just as important. Once again, Just my opinion, I will be sure to update you guys if I prove myself to be a hypocrite and forget my module in future. That's a deal.
> 
> Aside from all of this, Your last sentence made me laugh.!


Ha Ha. I have forgotten my birds at least twice over the years. My riding mate has forgotten his once I can recall. But we didn't get too far. Maybe ten miles or so. ha ha ha ha

One time I remember us both leaving our birds, was when we loaded them into my pick-up truck and after messing around with my horse for a couple of minutes. We both got into my car and drove away. We had forgotten clocks, birds, everything but ourselves.

One of lifes embarrassing moments.  Men usually blame the wife, but she wasn't there that day. So we blamed the horse.


----------



## TheLaw818

If I was interested in Selling my PT Classic 2 race winner would anyone be interested? Send me a PM....Just throwing it out there....But like I said send me an offer


----------



## NZ Pigeon

conditionfreak said:


> Ha Ha. I have forgotten my birds at least twice over the years. My riding mate has forgotten his once I can recall. But we didn't get too far. Maybe ten miles or so. ha ha ha ha
> 
> One time I remember us both leaving our birds, was when we loaded them into my pick-up truck and after messing around with my horse for a couple of minutes. We both got into my car and drove away. We had forgotten clocks, birds, everything but ourselves.
> 
> One of lifes embarrassing moments.  Men usually blame the wife, but she wasn't there that day. So we blamed the horse.


LOL that is funny, Before you explained the 2 vehicle thing my mind was boggling as to how one could forget birds, But now I see. 

O well, Maybe its inevitable that one day I shall forget something, I shall let you know when/if that day comes and you can all point me to the hypocrite corner..


----------



## First To Hatch

I have it set up so I get a text message at 5:30 every shipping night to make sure I have everything and on Saturdays too when we go in to read the clocks.


----------



## raftree3

Our club leaves a couple of manual clocks where we clock in and out for just this possibility. Pretty simple fix.....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Birds still @ 15 loft flying will race this weekend A race also will tape module to my forehead


----------



## ward13v

How about a updated list ?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ward13v said:


> How about a updated list ?


Will make list when I get home this evening


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

First To Hatch said:


> I have it set up so I get a text message at 5:30 every shipping night to make sure I have everything and on Saturdays too when we go in to read the clocks.


Thats what I have done placed alarm on my phone so as to be a reminder


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Birds still @ 15 loft flying will race this weekend A race also will tape module to my forehead


Any chance of training toss before the race this weekend?


----------



## TheLaw818

For those of you that PM'ed me regarding my birds I have responded .. Once again Thank you


----------



## HmoobH8wj

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Will make list when I get home this evening


will are you home ? where the update list?


----------



## drifter

HmoobH8wj said:


> will are you home ? where the update list?


Most likely you'll never get an answer to your question.


----------



## TheLaw818

drifter said:


> Most likely you'll never get an answer to your question.


This is crazy completely ignored the question well last night is last night today is today and still no list...I call BULL****


----------



## drifter

But we know Nomad is sooooooo busy.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

drifter said:


> But we know Nomad is sooooooo busy.


Lmao lol........


----------



## V-John

Heck, he might have had something come up. 
Piling on, however isn't going to hurry the process along. 
Believe me, I'm just as curious as the next guy.


----------



## pigeon is fun

TheLaw818 said:


> This is crazy completely ignored the question well last night is last night today is today and still no list...I call BULL****


Is it BULLSEYE? he he he


----------



## drifter

Brings to mind that ol Statler Bros. song "Counting Flowers On the Wall"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg1di8sGxWc


----------



## conditionfreak

Had a terrible day two days ago. Went into my prisoner breeder loft and was too lazy to use my mask. So I was holding my breath.

I wanted to grab two eggs on the back floor and thought I could do it without my mask. I went so quickly that I left the door open about six inches.

My sudden and quick entry scared the birds and as I was going back towards the door, with two eggs in my hand. Three of my prisoner breeders walked right out that six inch wide opening.

Last I saw of them was them going south. They never hesitated. I was so devasted and upset with my stupid self.

Yesterday, one of them was back, trying to get into the breeder loft. I waited until darkness and caught it with a fishing net.

Today another one of them was back. It was trying to get water out of one of my dog kennel runs where I have metal buckets full of water. I was afraid the dog would get it, so I took the waterer from the breeding loft and put it on top of the dog kennel. Then I stood ready with my fishing net. The bird recognized the waterer and immediately went to get a drink. I caught it while drinking, with waterer and all in my net.

So, I got two of them back. I should not have, as they were obtained as adults, from hundreds of miles away.

I was lucky. 

One is still missing though and I have not determined which bird it is yet.

I am sooo stupid sometimes.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> This is crazy completely ignored the question well last night is last night today is today and still no list...I call BULL****


Call it what you want! here is the list 
14 BIRDS

FVC 4299
FOYS 5157
GPGN 0961
KAST 1382
TOP 30243
NELP 0892

IRPC 3410
ACE 0970
GA 1624
OCAL 1154
CIRP 1534

STR 0010
STR 0006
NWDR 0409


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thank you Sir.


----------



## jboy1

How many miles is the next race?And have you had any training tosses.And thank You for the update.


----------



## TheLaw818

Thank you sir!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*All remaining flyers please read!!!!*



jboy1 said:


> How many miles is the next race?And have you had any training tosses.And thank You for the update.


150 BUT ABOUT 180 FOR ME no tosses just loft flying 

Question there will be 250 race (280) for me and a 300 race (330) for me What is the thought of the remaining flyers ? 300 is for PT in my mind but wanted to pick your minds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

330 sounds good to me


----------



## raftree3

Whatever works for you. Use the races to decide ....if they make every week with reasonable races and the weather doesn't mess you up they'll be good for the 300+. If anything goes poorly you can shorten it up.


----------



## The_Rookie

conditionfreak said:


> Had a terrible day two days ago. Went into my prisoner breeder loft and was too lazy to use my mask. So I was holding my breath.
> 
> I wanted to grab two eggs on the back floor and thought I could do it without my mask. I went so quickly that I left the door open about six inches.
> 
> My sudden and quick entry scared the birds and as I was going back towards the door, with two eggs in my hand. Three of my prisoner breeders walked right out that six inch wide opening.
> 
> Last I saw of them was them going south. They never hesitated. I was so devasted and upset with my stupid self.
> 
> Yesterday, one of them was back, trying to get into the breeder loft. I waited until darkness and caught it with a fishing net.
> 
> Today another one of them was back. It was trying to get water out of one of my dog kennel runs where I have metal buckets full of water. I was afraid the dog would get it, so I took the waterer from the breeding loft and put it on top of the dog kennel. Then I stood ready with my fishing net. The bird recognized the waterer and immediately went to get a drink. I caught it while drinking, with waterer and all in my net.
> 
> So, I got two of them back. I should not have, as they were obtained as adults, from hundreds of miles away.
> 
> I was lucky.
> 
> One is still missing though and I have not determined which bird it is yet.
> 
> I am sooo stupid sometimes.


Lost my one of my breeder hen I got from a local club member today. So mad at myself I just wanted to quit all together. Still kicking my ass over it.


----------



## pigeon is fun

The_Rookie said:


> Lost my one of my breeder hen I got from a local club member today. So mad at myself I just wanted to quit all together. Still kicking my ass over it.


It went back to the local club member?


----------



## The_Rookie

pigeon is fun said:


> It went back to the local club member?


I wish it was that easy cause he bought it as a prisoner too. Now I don't want to ask him for anymore pigeons. I feel so bad cause he told me it was an expensive bird too.


----------



## Josepe

Back to the topic of the PT Race:

My Surviving girl has been a Sleeper to this point(Sprint's not her Bag),but the 300/330 should Awaken her.But ditto what raftree3 posted.


----------



## drifter

Josepe, glad you're still in it. You're overdue for some good luck in this PT race. I believe my birds would have done well but they disappeared the day of the hawk attack at Nomad's loft. I will try again next year if we have a PT race. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 150 BUT ABOUT 180 FOR ME no tosses just loft flying
> 
> Question there will be 250 race (280) for me and a 300 race (330) for me What is the thought of the remaining flyers ? 300 is for PT in my mind but wanted to pick your minds.


To be honest at this time the 250 race(280) would be just fine.


----------



## jboy1

Nomad_Lofts said:


> 150 BUT ABOUT 180 FOR ME no tosses just loft flying
> 
> Question there will be 250 race (280) for me and a 300 race (330) for me What is the thought of the remaining flyers ? 300 is for PT in my mind but wanted to pick your minds.


The 300 is ok with me. I wish the birds had some conditioning tosses between races.


----------



## V-John

So, just to make sure I understand, is the PT race going to be released with the combine birds, and the first PT bird back in is the winner? 

I think Rich is right though, play it by ear. I guess, I prefer the 300 but who knows.


----------



## Timber

> Question there will be 250 race (280) for me and a 300 race (330) for me What is the thought of the remaining flyers ? 300 is for PT in my mind but wanted to pick your minds.


I'd also say the 300/330....


----------



## TheLaw818

I just hope the birds are conditioned to do 300 mile race....


----------



## Josepe

This being a Prize race with entry fees paid(even though minute) instead of just a club race for us, and Damon being the handler, should make sure they Are Conditioned,if at all possible.


----------



## jboy1

150-180 mile race Saturday, Good luck to all.


----------



## First To Hatch

I've been flying for three years and from personal experience it has taken me three years to figure out the 300 mile race you need to treat them differently from 100-250s, I've been trying to keep my mouth shut about this race. However 330 is no joke no need to throw the pigeons away it's only nomads 1st or 2nd year flying. I'm not saying I couldn't do it so he can't either but if you look at my results I'm pretty happy with them considering how tough I'm finding college to be.


----------



## raftree3

First To Hatch said:


> I've been flying for three years and from personal experience it has taken me three years to figure out the 300 mile race you need to treat them differently from 100-250s, I've been trying to keep my mouth shut about this race. However 330 is no joke no need to throw the pigeons away it's only nomads 1st or 2nd year flying. I'm not saying I couldn't do it so he can't either but if you look at my results I'm pretty happy with them considering how tough I'm finding college to be.


I have to agree. We get to thinking it's only 100 or 200 or 300......well it's 300 miles so as you said it's no walk in the park. If it's just a homing contest to see who can actually make it is one thing....if it's a race that's a whole other thing. The races up to that point will tell you if they're capable, then you can decide. If we still had 40 or 50 birds left that had all made it through the season up to 250+- then we'd have a race. But in the end it's Damon's race. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## conditionfreak

First To Hatch said:


> I've been flying for three years and from personal experience it has taken me three years to figure out the 300 mile race you need to treat them differently from 100-250s, I've been trying to keep my mouth shut about this race. However 330 is no joke no need to throw the pigeons away it's only nomads 1st or 2nd year flying. I'm not saying I couldn't do it so he can't either but if you look at my results I'm pretty happy with them considering how tough I'm finding college to be.


hmmm...Sounds like you are auditioning to host the 2014 PTC. Am I right?


----------



## Josepe

Agreeably and rethinking,the 300/330 is a Valid point of not being a walk in the park.


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> Agreeably and rethinking,the 300/330 is a Valid point of not being a walk in the park.


That's why I stated 280.... No way in the hell are our birds ready for such a long hall. I like my birds and want them back but the training isn't up to par.


----------



## jboy1

TheLaw818 said:


> That's why I stated 280.... No way in the hell are our birds ready for such a long hall. I like my birds and want them back but the training isn't up to par.


What ever you guys decide on is fine with me.But i will tell him to ship mine to the long one if shes still in it to see how she does if nomad don't mind. But you are correct tosses should be done between races not just loft flying.


----------



## V-John

These are the birds that are going to the A race tomorrow. It is a 150.


----------



## pigeon is fun

thanks for the list.


----------



## Kastle Loft

V-John said:


> These are the birds that are going to the A race tomorrow. It is a 150.


Looks like my blue bar molted out to a grizzle


----------



## V-John

Kastle Loft said:


> Looks like my blue bar molted out to a grizzle


I wouldn't want to be a blue bar either!


----------



## The_Rookie

Good luck guys and girls.


----------



## West

V-John said:


> These are the birds that are going to the A race tomorrow. It is a 150.


So my bird 2489 is back huh? I hope he was in good enough shape to ship after being lost. Any idea when the bird returned Damon?


----------



## TheLaw818

West said:


> So my bird 2489 is back huh? I hope he was in good enough shape to ship after being lost. Any idea when the bird returned Damon?


are any of our birds in good shape? lol I think we are all on the same playing field. That is the PT classic birds..............


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Kastle Loft said:


> Looks like my blue bar molted out to a grizzle


Oh man thats funny!!!


----------



## First To Hatch

conditionfreak said:


> hmmm...Sounds like you are auditioning to host the 2014 PTC. Am I right?


I'm afraid not Walter, if I ever do it it would be because I have a coop big enough for 80 pigeons. I would want my own team of 30-40 and the PT team (training and loft flying would be together, I just simply want to have my own team because my breeders need to be tested). Another reason I do well this year is because I bred most of my birds when you get birds from a lot of different lofts birds are gunna get sick. But anyways 360 mile race today with a headwind wish me luck!!

P.S.
Anyone know someone that could make me custome sized nest fronts?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I have never trained or condition tossed once season has begun I apologize if some did not realize that my young bird season last year I didn't and I did well. These head winds are killing me today but my mentor feels going to be tough on everybody.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Fially fvc 4299 first back now I am happy


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I have never trained or condition tossed once season has begun I apologize if some did not realize that my young bird season last year I didn't and I did well. These head winds are killing me today but my mentor feels going to be tough on everybody.


Oh okay I apologize everyone has there own system and I respect that.


----------



## raftree3

Got any more birds yet?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> Oh okay I apologize everyone has there own system and I respect that.


Your bird is doing ok and no more birds yet RAFTREE


----------



## V-John

Here is a picture of the little guy.


Fvc-4299 150 12:54:54 (180?) First to loft overall


----------



## raftree3

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Your bird is doing ok and no more birds yet RAFTREE


Thanks Damon......Good Luck


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Str 0010. 13:56:43
Gpgn 0096 14:40:41


----------



## Josepe

4299-A Champ in the making.Consistentency for sure.Congrats!


----------



## ERIC K

who's bird is fvc 4299 ?


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Fially fvc 4299 first back now I am happy


Nice job once again Law818!


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> Nice job once again Law818!


Thank you but the Good JOB GOES to Nomand


----------



## TheLaw818

4299 is related to this one....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/race-awards-70788.html


----------



## jboy1

4299 50th place over all 229 birds not bad.


----------



## TheLaw818

jboy where did you see the results?


----------



## Josepe

Looks like I'm out of contention.She must've still been asleep at the wing.
Though not the competitive race we all wanted to see for sure, it's good to see the PT Classic finally roll towards an eventual Winner. And don't count out those STR birds.Good luck to the remaining flyers!


----------



## pigeon is fun

1st place nomad's loft/PT Classic. Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josepe

LAW The Results:
http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form


----------



## jboy1

TheLaw818 said:


> jboy where did you see the results?


Here

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form


----------



## drifter

Just another sprint race but still good job for your bird. He may be an all distance bird. We'll see what he is made of when we get to the 300.


----------



## Gnuretiree

*Nest fronts*



First To Hatch said:


> I'm afraid not Walter, if I ever do it it would be because I have a coop big enough for 80 pigeons. I would want my own team of 30-40 and the PT team (training and loft flying would be together, I just simply want to have my own team because my breeders need to be tested). Another reason I do well this year is because I bred most of my birds when you get birds from a lot of different lofts birds are gunna get sick. But anyways 360 mile race today with a headwind wish me luck!!
> 
> P.S.
> Anyone know someone that could make me custome sized nest fronts?


I got some from here - very nice - He might even be close to you.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/10-nest-fronts-58531.html


----------



## raftree3

Only clocked 5 birds.....head wind must have been stronger than the sheet shows since the times weren't too fast.


----------



## V-John

Well hopefully ours straggle in...


----------



## TheLaw818

Question what is the first through 3rd place prizes?
This is what was posted before hand..But since there are 30 plus lofts that entered I was wondering if anyone had the update? Oh I will keep asking until I get a response lol...

3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)


----------



## TheLaw818

3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes) 

32.00 *31 lofts=$992.00
1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 The Math doesn't add up
what has it increased too?


----------



## TylerBro

Yeah It Does Yall Payed For His New Loft


----------



## TheLaw818

TylerBro said:


> Yeah It Does Yall Payed For His New Loft


lol your killing me lmao


----------



## raftree3

I don't think there was ever any deal made about the payout other than what you mentioned in your first post. Everyone just signed up with those small prizes in mind as a slight bonus. Probably Damon's business where the money went. I'm not sure I want my wife to know how much I spent feeding and training my YB team this year but it's probably a good portion of that amount if you factor it per bird!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

The more we worry about the money the less fun this will be. And it's already tough enough to have fun with this.


----------



## TheLaw818

The more money is always fun plus the bragging rights. I didn't invest money on my birds for nothing....


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Think its time for Condition and Flap to chime in and tell you how they got rich on the PT classic. I am sure the entry fee minus the payout does not even come close to covering the race. Gas alone is nearing 1k. 

On another note, yes the race could probably have been run better to the liking of those who entered, but being as disrespectful as some of you have been, is what is tainting this race. I will not be entering next year. There is a point at which pigeon fanciers should show integrity for the sport. 

As I was spending $80 on feed yesterday, I was thinking why I do this sport. I don't have a club to fly with, I send birds off to fliers that do not care like I do for my birds. Clubs that I send my birds to fight, bicker and argue to the point they split. Some fliers do not even fly my birds. I come and listen to this gibberish on PT. I see why Warren called PT quits. Makes me want to put the energy into my other hobbies.

I think it is time for the fanciers of PT to look in the mirror. If you think you can do better, then do better. Disrespecting other is not doing better. Talking cr*& is not doing better. I do not think all of you would be talking this crud to Damon's face. Why do it in here. I have seen pics of him, he would probably kid the crud out of you. And you wonder why he is not catering to your every needs. 

Treat others like you want to be treated and they might show you reciprocity.


----------



## raftree3

Damon....get anymore birds back?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> 3) entry fee will be 32.00 for 2 birds or 20.00 for 1 There will be a prize for first 3 Birds Including Trophy (Walt is Providing) 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 amounts can only increase ( must be more than 20 lofts in race to achieve these prizes)
> 
> 32.00 *31 lofts=$992.00
> 1st=100.00 2nd=50.00 3rd=25.00 The Math doesn't add up
> what has it increased too?


I never addressed it but kept the amounts the same.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I never addressed it but kept the amounts the same.


cool cool thank you sir...Any updates on the rest of the birds? including your own personal birds?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TylerBro said:


> Yeah It Does Yall Payed For His New Loft


Does not even touch what it cost not including feed also meds and training stop being a stupid ace


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

As of 5:40pm today the following birda are not in.
ocala 1154
nelp 892
ace 0970

I will keep you posted if they make it back


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> Think its time for Condition and Flap to chime in and tell you how they got rich on the PT classic. I am sure the entry fee minus the payout does not even come close to covering the race. Gas alone is nearing 1k.
> 
> On another note, yes the race could probably have been run better to the liking of those who entered, but being as disrespectful as some of you have been, is what is tainting this race. I will not be entering next year. There is a point at which pigeon fanciers should show integrity for the sport.
> 
> As I was spending $80 on feed yesterday, I was thinking why I do this sport. I don't have a club to fly with, I send birds off to fliers that do not care like I do for my birds. Clubs that I send my birds to fight, bicker and argue to the point they split. Some fliers do not even fly my birds. I come and listen to this gibberish on PT. I see why Warren called PT quits. Makes me want to put the energy into my other hobbies.
> 
> I think it is time for the fanciers of PT to look in the mirror. If you think you can do better, then do better. Disrespecting other is not doing better. Talking cr*& is not doing better. I do not think all of you would be talking this crud to Damon's face. Why do it in here. I have seen pics of him, he would probably kid the crud out of you. And you wonder why he is not catering to your every needs.
> 
> Treat others like you want to be treated and they might show you reciprocity.


Amen brother I was mad as hell last weekend when I couldn't fly but I did not curse anyone I took responsibility for the mistake. I was not friendly at the club but made a quick apology to everyone. I deserve a little crap but some of its been over board.


----------



## mtripOH

hillfamilyloft said:


> Think its time for Condition and Flap to chime in and tell you how they got rich on the PT classic. I am sure the entry fee minus the payout does not even come close to covering the race. Gas alone is nearing 1k.
> 
> On another note, yes the race could probably have been run better to the liking of those who entered, but being as disrespectful as some of you have been, is what is tainting this race. I will not be entering next year. There is a point at which pigeon fanciers should show integrity for the sport.
> 
> As I was spending $80 on feed yesterday, I was thinking why I do this sport. I don't have a club to fly with, I send birds off to fliers that do not care like I do for my birds. Clubs that I send my birds to fight, bicker and argue to the point they split. Some fliers do not even fly my birds. I come and listen to this gibberish on PT. I see why Warren called PT quits. Makes me want to put the energy into my other hobbies.
> 
> I think it is time for the fanciers of PT to look in the mirror. If you think you can do better, then do better. Disrespecting other is not doing better. Talking cr*& is not doing better. I do not think all of you would be talking this crud to Damon's face. Why do it in here. I have seen pics of him, he would probably kid the crud out of you. And you wonder why he is not catering to your every needs.
> 
> Treat others like you want to be treated and they might show you reciprocity.


Where's the like button?


----------



## West

hillfamilyloft said:


> On another note, yes the race could probably have been run better to the liking of those who entered, *but being as disrespectful as some of you have been, is what is tainting this race.* I will not be entering next year. There is a point at which pigeon fanciers should show integrity for the sport.....
> 
> *Treat others like you want to be treated and they might show you reciprocity.*


I'm getting tired of reading the trash talk going on here. I have a hard time believing some of you are mature adults.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

People talk a lot of poop on social media including PT, that they would not say to peoples faces. Cyber-bullying. One of these days Nomad might feel like taking a drive and visit some of you poop pushers.


----------



## lmorales4

I agree some of these folks act like children. Hes doing the best he can with the resources and time he has. If you feel you could do a better job you should have raised your hand and volunteered. Otherwise shut up and sit back and wait for the results.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks to those who have supported me. I really do appreciate it . I can say I have learned a few things during this endeavor. My wish is that this race continue I plan on entering next year if we have a host b for 2014 this event can only get better! We as handlers have to be more supportive of each other cause we are discouraging at least one flyer every day with all the crap instead of food for thought that ignite a flame to keep this sport going. What happens when all the big names get old????????


----------



## jboy1

Nomad have you decided what race will be the final for the pt birds?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Nomad have you decided what race will be the final for the pt birds?


Take a look on how they do @200 if not so good remaining flyers vote for 250 or 300 but thats just a thought


----------



## jboy1

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Take a look on how they do @200 if not so good remaining flyers vote for 250 or 300 but thats just a thought


Sounds good. If they vote for the 250 would you send mine to the 300 for me. If shes still around.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Sounds good. If they vote for the 250 would you send mine to the 300 for me. If shes still around.


No problem. 
On another note my distance was 179 also I noticed that only half of the birds were in by knock off in both races. The weekend before that I missed over 80% were back by knockoff. So this race was tough on all


----------



## conditionfreak

Nomad Loft: Did I understand correctly, that once races get started. You routinely do not train anymore? It is loft flying between races and that is all?

hmmm...I guess that could work okay. Has never crossed my mind to try that. Would save a lot of time and money though.


----------



## V-John

In actuality, we aren't doing much in the way of road training either, maybe one toss a week, and loft flying the other days.


----------



## raftree3

conditionfreak said:


> Nomad Loft: Did I understand correctly, that once races get started. You routinely do not train anymore? It is loft flying between races and that is all?
> 
> hmmm...I guess that could work okay. Has never crossed my mind to try that. Would save a lot of time and money though.


I'd be interested to hear if others do this. I tried it one year and couldn't beat anyone and always had a number of second day birds. Tough races and more distance will always be a challenge like this week but it seems like you have to give them every chance you can if being competitive is important. Not being judgmental .....just saying.


----------



## pigeon is fun

The results speaking for itself. Just my opinion. If my birds always on the top 10% every race without training tosses, thats awesome. But if my birds barely made to the first page of the races, I will change my training, approach and strategy. Maybe it works to my mentor's birds it doesnt mean it will work to my birds.JMAO


----------



## First To Hatch

I trained harder this year 100-250 miles and did well but for 300s maybe one toss but I'd toss more if my birds didn't loft fly so well (2+ hours and I don't flag).


----------



## TheLaw818

Speaking for myself----Same bird Nomads flying 4299 I have the sibling flying on my team this bird has 2 first place finishes one by over 4 minutes. It has flown in the fvc Fernando Valley Club which is a super competitive club with the likes of Marty Ladin, Rusty William, Mike Casidy(we be two)just to name a few. This is the same club Art Hees used to fly in. In the 2 races it was over 600 birds both times. I train my birds 3 times a week 2 short tosses 1 long toss. Everyone has a reason for what they do. I want to give my birds every competitive edge possible and if it mean rest then rest it be, if it means more tosses then guess what tosses. I love to look at the results and have it filled with my birds. When I look and only have 1 or 2 birds I go back to the drawing board. I check everything was it the food, the water, training, loft flying etc.. It drives me crazy.. I want to be the best and will do what it takes for my birds to be competitive every race. I can't control how they fly but what I can control I will make sure they are in the best for the situation. Hopes this helps and answer those who asked....


----------



## Kastle Loft

V-John said:


> In actuality, we aren't doing much in the way of road training either, maybe one toss a week, and loft flying the other days.


That's where I am this year, mostly because my birds are loft flying so much better than they ever have - and I've been super busy - and our races have been so short so far - and my birds are coming in 15-25 minutes ahead of everyone else's. They loft fly at least an hour and sometimes three hours a day. Every other year in the past, I have had at least two 20-40 mile tosses between races.

But yes, if your results are not good, then look to the others who are winning and you may need to do that, too.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> That's where I am this year, mostly because my birds are loft flying so much better than they ever have - and I've been super busy - and our races have been so short so far - and my birds are coming in 15-25 minutes ahead of everyone else's. They loft fly at least an hour and sometimes three hours a day. Every other year in the past, I have had at least two 20-40 mile tosses between races.
> 
> But yes, if your results are not good, then look to the others who are winning and you may need to do that, too.


Dang I wish mine would give me that much air time....


----------



## re lee

V-John said:


> In actuality, we aren't doing much in the way of road training either, maybe one toss a week, and loft flying the other days.


That is what many people do. A toss after race season begins does not have to be far. 30 to 50 miles only no more It is more a waste of time. Birds that stay in form is what is needed


----------



## TheLaw818

If you ask the man to the right of you he will tell you the right way to train, if you ask the guy to the left of you he will tell you the right way to train. Do what you believe in...Get a system and follow it yourself, hence never ask another person just take advice when they speak and Be your own boss...


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yes Condition but hearing what I am hearing maybe with this tough course I could do a toss but as you can see these pt birds have been good considering long end. Maybe to much rest this past week but they loft fly good every morning except race day


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I mean shipping day


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad_Lofts said:


> As of 5:40pm today the following birda are not in.
> ocala 1154
> nelp 892
> ace 0970
> 
> I will keep you posted if they make it back


anymore birds back from the race?
thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete

jboy1 said:


> Sounds good. If they vote for the 250 would you send mine to the 300 for me. If shes still around.


I agree I sent 300+ mile birds, they may be gone but I wouldn't have been happy with a shorter race. we don't just send the birds for bragging rights, but to test them in a OLR setting.
Dave


----------



## jboy1

Hey Damon, Are you sending the birds on the a or b race this weekend?


----------



## TheLaw818

any updates for this week? race?


----------



## Josepe

Race Day Tomorrow,anyone heard from Damon on What's What?? V-John?


----------



## V-John

Yeah just got a text will post here soon. At basketing now.


----------



## Josepe

Thanks.Yea just got off the phone with Damon.


----------



## V-John

200 A race tomorrow 1 bird returned and is racing from last weekends race (ace 0970)

That is the text I got from Damon. 

This is the picture/list I got from Damon.


----------



## The_Rookie

Good luck guys.


----------



## Josepe

Thanks V-John.Good luck to all.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Yeah thanks v-john for all you have done to help. Most greatly appreciated sir.


----------



## drifter

Is this the final race for the coveted PT Classic crown, or is this just another training toss. Since I no longer have birds in the race I'm not up to date on what's going on.


----------



## V-John

No worries Damon. Anything I can do to help. 
Drifter, This is still a race, but not THE race.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Ugh Ohhh STR 0010 FIRST IN


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Ugh Ohhh STR 0010 FIRST IN


NICe nice congrats


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Ugh Ohhh STR 0010 FIRST IN


whos bird is that?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

TheLaw818 said:


> whos bird is that?


Its mine


----------



## TheLaw818

SouthTown Racers said:


> Its mine


Nice good job buddy..


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Thank you! I have a sibling to this bird in the running for Champion Bird in the MO/IL concourse this year!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Fvc 4299 impressive


----------



## jboy1

Was this the 150 or 200


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

jboy1 said:


> Was this the 150 or 200


200 but thing about it is that birds were taken 20 miles longer making this about 250 for me not sure but will know by knock off


----------



## drifter

Another STR bird that seems to have the right stuff.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Birds overshoot all coming from south east they had a little tail wind 10 to 13 pusshed right on by darn it


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kast 1382 3rd place


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Irpc 3410 gets 4th same se return


----------



## pigeon is fun

SouthTown Racers said:


> Its mine


I know your bird will come from behind. Expected! Congrats!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Kast 1382 3rd place


Moving in the right direction  Congrats to those clocked so far.


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> Moving in the right direction  Congrats to those clocked so far.


Been at the Midwest Convention and race this weekend and Siegels was selling your Calendar and one was in the raffle....maybe I'll win it.....very nice!


----------



## pigeon is fun

Kastle Loft said:


> Moving in the right direction  Congrats to those clocked so far.


Its getting there David. I know your bird can do it all the way.


----------



## Josepe

Congrats SouthTown,I knew this time was coming.Congrats to the other first clockers also,including my 3410 girl,who hopefully has finally Awoken.


----------



## conditionfreak

Congrats STR. Your birds seem to up better when it counts the most. Just like last year.

Also, that 4299 bird is some bird, for sure.


----------



## Josepe

That 4299 bird is definitely Some Kind Of Bird.


----------



## TheLaw818

4299 bird is holding its own... shout out Don Campbell....4299 one parent if from Don the other is a houban...the amazing thing is the half sibling is killling it out here in California..


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> 4299 bird is holding its own... shout out Don Campbell....4299 one parent if from Don the other is a houban...the amazing thing is the half sibling is killling it out here in California..


4299 and 1382 are cousins via Don Campbell


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Good to see my AU 47608 is still flying hard for Nomad. The bird is out of my best stuff crossed with 5415 out of Mark Raymond's stock (ACE). ED x Charlotte and Kahuna x 5415 are the grandparents. Like 4299 its siblings are also flying good elsewhere. 47608 is good up to 300 with its strength from 200 to 250 ish. What is the strength of the 4299 bloodline. Trying to find which bird I want to put my money on for the 300.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...cing+Pigeon+Club&pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search

Race results for those that want to follow.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*1 more prep race*

Next week we have a 250 and a 200 then the following week the PT 300 race will be official. My mentor killed them this week he was 239 and I was 248. Scratching my head on why my birds and pt did not capitalize with tail wind. But he has been doing this for a longer time than me. What does anybody from the outside looking see in that might improve me as a flyer? I would love some STR BLOOD ALONG WITH HILL FAMILY AND NOT TO FORGET FAITHFUL 4299 these birds have been consistent. Will this evening promise to update who is still in loft some stragglers appeared late and possibly some today.do it all @ one time


----------



## V-John

Just happy our bird made it back. He seems to be improving.


----------



## raftree3

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Next week we have a 250 and a 200 then the following week the PT 300 race will be official. My mentor killed them this week he was 239 and I was 248. Scratching my head on why my birds and pt did not capitalize with tail wind. But he has been doing this for a longer time than me. What does anybody from the outside looking see in that might improve me as a flyer? I would love some STR BLOOD ALONG WITH HILL FAMILY AND NOT TO FORGET FAITHFUL 4299 these birds have been consistent. Will this evening promise to update who is still in loft some stragglers appeared late and possibly some today.do it all @ one time


Just my opinion, but if you want to be competitive, I'd sure consider putting them on a light system and pull those flights. I think you said you didn't. And consider training a little harder. Personally I don't think you need to beat them up but I know a guy that just won a big pay check that flew his birds 90 miles on Wednesday and won a 350 on Friday. You have to play to the expected conditions, this was a real blow home and if things were differnt he may have trained differently .


----------



## hillfamilyloft

raftree3 said:


> Just my opinion, but if you want to be competitive, I'd sure consider putting them on a light system and pull those flights. I think you said you didn't. And consider training a little harder. Personally I don't think you need to beat them up but I know a guy that just won a big pay check that flew his birds 90 miles on Wednesday and won a 350 on Friday. You have to play to the expected conditions, this was a real blow home and if things were differnt he may have trained differently .


Agree with raftree. To win you must manipulate the wing and molt using a light system. After that you might tweak your feeding. Work the carbs, protein, and fats. When you look at the guys getting 20 birds on the drop they are doing the right thing to win. Most are controlling the molt and feeding better than anyone else. Now keep in mind thats what I know needs to be done, watching John Guiterrez in our club win year after year. As for exactly how its done. Manipulating light is a method, feeding is an art. Not racing, I am not sure I would be successful at either one. Lastly you need a bunch of good birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

hillfamilyloft said:


> Agree with raftree. To win you must manipulate the wing and molt using a light system. After that you might tweak your feeding. Work the carbs, protein, and fats. When you look at the guys getting 20 birds on the drop they are doing the right thing to win. Most are controlling the molt and feeding better than anyone else. Now keep in mind thats what I know needs to be done, watching John Guiterrez in our club win year after year. As for exactly how its done. Manipulating light is a method, feeding is an art. Not racing, I am not sure I would be successful at either one. Lastly you need a bunch of good birds.


My thoughts exactly!! Nailed it!


----------



## raftree3

Here's the race I was talking about......fastest YB race I've been in.http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form. This was the Midwest Convention race, the winner was Stanley Pomichkowski from Michigan, he had four in the money with three handlers against all the names you recognize.


----------



## Kastle Loft

raftree3 said:


> Been at the Midwest Convention and race this weekend and Siegels was selling your Calendar and one was in the raffle....maybe I'll win it.....very nice!


Hey that's awesome, thanks! I hope he was able to sell some. Could you tell if people were looking at them?

David


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> Hey that's awesome, thanks! I hope he was able to sell some. Could you tell if people were looking at them?
> 
> David


There were others looking while I was in his shop, not sure if any were buyers or not. Nice opportunity to save on shipping expense so he was doing a brisk business.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*birds not in*

Ace 0970
Nwdr 0409

everyone else is eating and taking baths 11 left


----------



## Kastle Loft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Agree with raftree. To win you must manipulate the wing and molt using a light system. After that you might tweak your feeding. Work the carbs, protein, and fats. When you look at the guys getting 20 birds on the drop they are doing the right thing to win. Most are controlling the molt and feeding better than anyone else. Now keep in mind thats what I know needs to be done, watching John Guiterrez in our club win year after year. As for exactly how its done. Manipulating light is a method, feeding is an art. Not racing, I am not sure I would be successful at either one. Lastly you need a bunch of good birds.


I have to agree as well. I _might_ have to put feeding a little ahead of the molt control in the equation here. But there is no reason you can't do both. I worked on both this year and for the first time I getting major drops on race day. 

Nomad, do you mind sharing your feed plan - or at least what the percentages of Protein, Carbs and Fat are in your feed? I know that might open a can of worms here, but hey, you brought out the can opener by asking for suggestions haha 

In the case of this race, it's not too late to make adjustments to feed.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Kastle Loft said:


> I have to agree as well. I _might_ have to put feeding a little ahead of the molt control in the equation here. But there is no reason you can't do both. I worked on both this year and for the first time I getting major drops on race day.
> 
> Nomad, do you mind sharing your feed plan - or at least what the percentages of Protein, Carbs and Fat are in your feed? I know that might open a can of worms here, but hey, you brought out the can opener by asking for suggestions haha
> 
> In the case of this race, it's not too late to make adjustments to feed.


I agree it's way too late to worry about the molt, you may turn on the lights and try to stop it from going any farther. Feed is what you have to worry about at the moment.
Dave


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Crazy Pete said:


> I agree it's way too late to worry about the molt, you may turn on the lights and try to stop it from going any farther. Feed is what you have to worry about at the moment.
> Dave


I believe if you turn on the lights at this point, you will speed up the molt (wing molt)


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Talk of feed: here is the question.

With the 300 coming up, how and what would everyone feed prior to the race?


----------



## Crazy Pete

SouthTown Racers said:


> I believe if you turn on the lights at this point, you will speed up the molt (wing molt)


Then don't turn on the lights, I thought it would be just the opposite.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

hillfamilyloft said:


> Talk of feed: here is the question.
> 
> With the 300 coming up, how and what would everyone feed prior to the race?


Short answer: Up the fats to 8% throughout the week and at the end of the week get them up to 10-12%.

Long Answer: 
*Saturday/Sunday* upon return: All they can eat of a rich diet high in carbs, fat and about 15% protein to help rebuild. 
*Monday*: 13% protein, 8% fats. Trim back volume of feed a bit - get it back to their normal rations.
*Tuesday*: same
*Wednesday*: same
*Thursday*: Up the fats. 13% protein and 10-12% fats. Thursday a.m they get a bit more of their normal ration. 
*Thursday p.m*. they get all they want.
*Friday a.m*.: Same mix as Thursday (high in fats) but only 50% of their normal daily ration. They shouldn't be very hungry.
*Friday two hours before basketing*: Feed them 25% of their normal ration but the mix is 50% brown rice and 50% safflower.

I use safflower to mix into my base mix to get the fats where I want it.


----------



## raftree3

Went to a presentation by a well known flyer the other day and it was his suggestion to feed nothing at all on Friday or the day you ship up to and including 300 miles. My seasons done but may give it a try at some point.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*what I feed is*

Super crack I have been mixing a rocks and breeder no corn but just a little during the week I have separate container of barley and also a container of safflower seeds so I think feed is where I can improve the light system is to complicated and to late


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Super crack I have been mixing a rocks and breeder no corn but just a little during the week I have separate container of barley and also a container of safflower seeds so I think feed is where I can improve the light system is to complicated and to late


The Brown's Super Crack looks pretty good. High in fat in the 8% range, but a little high in protein IMO. I wouldn't mix it with the Rocks or Breeder. The birds need the corn and it would lower the fat content. 

If you feel like you're willing to change their diet at this point here is what I'd recommend (unless someone else has some recommendations??):

Stick with Super Crack every day. Then add even more safflower on Thursday at a ration of 2 parts Super Crack to 1 part Safflower. For example take two cups of Super Crack and add 1 cup of Safflower for the Thursday meals. Let them eat all they want Thursday night (I don't let mine fly on Friday so feed control isn't an issue). Honestly, in the case of the 300, I'd suggest feeding that same mix on Wednesday, too. I also like to lube the seed on Thursday with a bit of Flax seed oil. It's good for a nice Vitamin B energy boost and Omegas.

Then give them only Safflower Friday. If you can make a run to Wal-Mart, get a small bag of brown rice. For their last snack before basketing, give them a 50/50 mix of safflower and brown rice (NOT white rice). 

Upon return and on Sunday, stick with the Super Crack only.

If you ask any athlete or trainer of human or animal athletes, they will tell you that nutrition and feed is crucial. I mean, how could it not be? 

Good luck, Damon.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

For those wondering the brown rice is for water retention, the safflower is for energy. New a guy that would add a few whole peanuts. Works like the safflower. More fat for longer races.


----------



## conditionfreak

What is the difference between brown rice and white rice? I was told it is just that the white rice has been "polished". So what is the difference in nutritional value or water retention?


----------



## raftree3

I was encouraged to use brown rice as an increased carb source rather than corn....still haven't eaten it very well. Had another guy say his ate it like candy.


----------



## First To Hatch

I feed this Monday through Thursday 
http://www.badenfeed.com/index.php/pigion-feed/36-sp-862
I mix it with a table spoon or two of flax seed and 4-6 oz. of spanish peanuts in the evening.

Friday though Sunday this http://www.badenfeed.com/index.php/pigion-feed/37-sp-858

with two table spoons of flax seed and 4-6 oz. of peanuts.


----------



## Flapdoodle

We had a 300 10/5. I ended up 3rd in one race and 10th in the other. I fed something similar to what Kastle suggests. I feed two mixes a 15% and 12%. 
Saturday I fed 15% to the returning race birds. 15% Sunday and Monday. 12% Tuesday & Wednesday. Thursday I mix 1/2 12% 1/2 rice/shelled sunflowers. Follow up the PM feed with peanuts and then all the rice/sunflower mixture they want. Nothing Friday AM but come home for lunch and feed 1/2 a daily ration of the rice/sunflower mix. Not exact science but this is what I did. We have another 300 this Saturday and will be doing the same.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> What is the difference between brown rice and white rice? I was told it is just that the white rice has been "polished". So what is the difference in nutritional value or water retention?


Everything I've read about white rice says that the nutrition has been stripped out of it. Certainly it's been processed and the more something is processed by us humans, the less gooder it usually is.

Here is a good side by side comparison

And here is another link outlining the differences.



> Brown rice is a healthier choice than white rice for most people due to brown rice's higher fiber, magnesium and zinc content. According to ChooseMyPlate.gov, the milling process converts brown rice to white rice. This process removes the bran and the germ as well as fiber, vitamins and minerals. Most white rice in the United States is enriched, meaning iron and some of the B-vitamins including thiamin, riboflavin, niacin and folic acid are added to white rice to boost the nutrient content.


----------



## V-John

Less Gooder.


----------



## V-John

There is a lot of good info here, thanks. 
I have done something similar but may try adding brown rice to the regiment next year. 
Especially for some of the hot weather races.


----------



## conditionfreak

Kastle Loft said:


> Everything I've read about white rice says that the nutrition has been stripped out of it. Certainly it's been processed and the more something is processed by us humans, the less gooder it usually is.
> 
> Here is a good side by side comparison
> 
> And here is another link outlining the differences.


Thanks for the links and info, and a big thanks for my new favorite phrase ("less gooder"). 

Seems to be a little contradictory with the processing of white race. "white rice in the United States is enriched, meaning iron and some of the B-vitamins including thiamin, riboflavin, niacin and folic acid are added to white rice to boost the nutrient content".

Overall, it appears that brown rice would be slightly better. But only marginally.

I was taught by old timers to definitely use brwon rice just prior to shipping for the longer rces, due to the water retention properties. But in the absence of brown rice, I have used white race many times and the results were similar. But of course every race day is different and every bird is different, so it is hard to judge.

I will conclude with this statement: When using rice for racing pigeons, use brown first. But white if no brown is available, as any rice is better than no rice.

Again, really appreciate the links and feeding info.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Thanks for the info I shall follow your suggestions we might be going sunday instead of Saturday


----------



## pigeon is fun

Nomad,
Is there any chance to post the list of the PT birds that still in your loft?
thanks


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

pigeon is fun said:


> Nomad,
> Is there any chance to post the list of the PT birds that still in your loft?
> thanks


IRPC 3410
FVC 4299
GPGN 0961
STR 6
STR 10
ACE 0969
KAST 1382
GSC 2489
TOP 30243
GA 1624
CIRP 1534

This is off my clock this evening


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thanks. Looks like my bird disappeared for good.


----------



## West

Well not sure how my bird is still hanging in there. He's proving he's just a homer at this point.


----------



## Josepe

That could change in the next race or two if one finds it's Distance.


----------



## West

He is bred for the 300-400 but we'll see. Most of my best 300 birds still made a decent showing in the earlier races.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

pigeon is fun said:


> Nomad,
> Is there any chance to post the list of the PT birds that still in your loft?
> thanks


IRPC 3410
FVC 4299
GPGN 0961
STR 6
STR 10
ACE 0969
KAST 1382
GSC 2489
TOP 30243
GA 1624
CIRP 1534

This is off my clock this evening


----------



## conditionfreak

I think it is safe to say, that SouthTown Racers has a breeding loft full of quality pigeons.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> I think it is safe to say, that SouthTown Racers has a breeding loft full of quality pigeons.


You are correct he does....


----------



## V-John

conditionfreak said:


> I think it is safe to say, that SouthTown Racers has a breeding loft full of quality pigeons.


I certainly consider my pigeon in the race an underdog, so to speak, with all these other nice birds in there.


----------



## Josepe

Your underdog could end up being Topdog when it's over.I'm just glad mine survived this long,and hopefully survives the series


----------



## Kastle Loft

Josepe said:


> Your underdog could end up being Topdog when it's over.I'm just glad mine survived this long,and hopefully survives the series


Ditto. It's still anyone's race at this point.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Even though my birds are gone from this race, I got some good news yesterday  One of my birds got 2nd place for someone in our club's auction race. I was 55 seconds away from getting $100 as the breeder of 1st.


----------



## Barn Pigeon

Becky we up the breeder prize to 200.00. I was 4 and 5th as for breeder. Both were out of 200 mile winners. I should have let them get away from me.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I gave them the 50/50 but race postponed so should I give crack super tonight and 50/50 again tomorrow race will be sunday due to weather


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Also loft flying right now they have been up for about 30min still going


----------



## ERIC K

I don't have any birds in this thing so I've been quiet about this thread but I feel that I should speak up even if I ruffle a few feathers . This thing about the rice holding water and that's it's helpful when racing is a myth. Just for fun try putting some rice in a glass and add water, you will find that the rice just gets sticky and doesn't swell a bit. If anything the carb loading would be good but then again wheat or corn is also high in carbs and corn doesn't throw pigeons out of form like some feeds can .Any healthy bird fed one day should have an empty crop the next day or you have problems, so, so much for the water retention thing. I know an Avian Vet and she told me that rice in bulk could be harmful to birds because it gets sticky and could be hard to digest if it balls up. Now I realize some of you on here are very good pigeon flyers and have super birds and it shows up in this race all things being equal with the training and health program etc, so I'm just throwing this out there for anyone to think about. 
Nomad , Browns feed is top shelf and I think you should look at your health program for next year and try to get a few more 30 to 50 mile tosses in during the week even if you have to get up at 4am to box the birds and have someone else take them for a ride because of your work seclude. Top shelf pigeons in top health, properly trained , lead the way home on race day, period . If you are having fun with your birds and this works for you then great. I would like to add a big THANK YOU for hosting the PT this year because its been fun reading. Good Luck to all who have birds still in the PT race.


----------



## Josepe

What now? No one posting suggestions to Nomads question.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> I think it is safe to say, that SouthTown Racers has a breeding loft full of quality pigeons.


Thank you!! I appreciate it


----------



## TheLaw818

Do our birds fly every week? how is the rest in between to keep them competitive and fresh?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Eric, that is a good point. You have to boil rice for at least half an hour to get it soft. Even if we fed our birds instant rice I don't think it would help one bit.


----------



## TheLaw818

MaryOfExeter said:


> Eric, that is a good point. You have to boil rice for at least half an hour to get it soft. Even if we fed our birds instant rice I don't think it would help one bit.


Right on target....


----------



## V-John

MaryOfExeter said:


> Eric, that is a good point. You have to boil rice for at least half an hour to get it soft. Even if we fed our birds instant rice I don't think it would help one bit.


If its soft, wouldn't it be tough to digest like Eric said? I'm just curious...


----------



## raftree3

V-John said:


> If its soft, wouldn't it be tough to digest like Eric said? I'm just curious...


Tried soaking corn but they wouldn't eat it?


----------



## V-John

raftree3 said:


> Tried soaking corn but they wouldn't eat it?


I tried that and they didn't care for it as well. Also tried soaking a bit of safflower with the same results.


----------



## conditionfreak

I can only say that veteran flyers I admire, have advised me to use the rice for the last feeding prior to basketing.

And it has worked better than when I did not use rice as the last feeding.

"Proof is in the pudding", as they say.

But it is hard to be concrete about it, since every bird, every day and every race, is different.

But the "rice thing" is working well for me. Maybe it is the carbs, or maybe it is the weight of the food. I don't know.

Kind of reminds me about some scientists saying that it is physically impossible for a bumble bee to be able to fly. They do fly.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> I can only say that veteran flyers I admire, have advised me to use the rice for the last feeding prior to basketing.
> 
> And it has worked better than when I did not use rice as the lst feeding.
> 
> "Proof is in the pudding", as they say.
> 
> But it is hard to be concrete about it, since every bird, every day and every race, is different.
> 
> But the "rice thing" is working well for me. Maybe it is the carbs, or maybe it is the weight of the food. I don't know.
> 
> Kind of reminds me about some scientists saying that it is physically impossible for a bumble bee to be able to fly. They do fly.


Same here. I can't prove how much water it does or does not hold. But veterans who win consistently are the people who I choose to take advice from. And my birds have been doing quite well with my feed adjustments, including adding the rice to their last meal. Like Walt said, maybe it's the carbs. Maybe it takes longer to digest and it delivers nutrients for a longer period of time while they are shipping. Maybe it prevents thirst by some other means we don't understand. But I'm very sure it doesn't hurt.

Everyone has to choose what works for them and what makes logical sense to them. Those of us who use rice are sharing that so others can try it if they like, just like others have shared with us.


----------



## conditionfreak

By the way. Some scientists determined, on paper, that bees should not be able to fly. Aerodymanically speaking.

But in reality, they obviously do.

It has to do with their wings not being fixed like an airplane, and such. Too complicated for me to post here. But it can be found via google.

What enlightened me, was the concept that a birds' (or an insects') wings, are not so much pushing down on air to raise themselves. But that clapping their wings up above their bodies (we have all heard our pigeons do that), removes the air from above them. Thus making it easier for them to rise.

I don't know if I explained that well. But removing the air above them by raising their wings way up to where they meet and "clap" (touch) above them. Removes the air pressure above them, and helps make them lighter than they actually are. This is expecially used when taking off.

Nature is interesting in how it works.


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> Same here. I can't prove how much water it does or does not hold. But veterans who win consistently are the people who I choose to take advice from. And my birds have been doing quite well with my feed adjustments, including adding the rice to their last meal. Like Walt said, maybe it's the carbs. Maybe it takes longer to digest and it delivers nutrients for a longer period of time while they are shipping. Maybe it prevents thirst by some other means we don't understand. But I'm very sure it doesn't hurt.
> 
> Everyone has to choose what works for them and what makes logical sense to them. Those of us who use rice are sharing that so others can try it if they like, just like others have shared with us.


Yes you can choose whom you take advice from and you can feed your birds what ever you want to. All I'm saying is rice doesn't hold water and all feed fed to pigeons will be digested before they fly the next day. If your trying to carb load it takes more than one feeding to accomplish that, you also need to feed a lot of barley on Sunday and Monday first then feed say a mix of 15% safflower, 15% white milo, 15% hemp, 15% hard wheat 35% condition mix and 5% Spanish peanuts Tuesday through Thursday and one feeding on Friday morning no later than 12 noon , and if you were feeding for a race 300 or longer, you could change the wheat to corn instead in that mix. 
Morning feed would be 1/3 of the evening feeding which would be all they want to eat. Just one more feeding plan for people to look at. Also if you fly old birds and ship to 400 miles or longer, shipping will be on Thursday and your birds will be fed on the truck and most likely get corn and water.



I guess a person could feed half of their birds one type of feed and the other half rice on shipping day and try it for say 6 weeks and see if it makes a difference. I would bet that you couldn't tell the difference in the results . I could call Myth Busters and let them test the myth. They would have to have top of the line pigeons just like both you guys have and be good trainers like both of you and have perfectly healthy birds to make it possible . I was given some advice from a very good maybe great Pigeon veteran and he always say "Eric if your going to try something new , then try it on a few birds first just in case it backfires and takes your whole team down", and he's tried the rice thing and said he can't see any difference in his birds results when feeding rice on shipping day. He also told me you'd be better off teaching your birds to drink in the shipping crates than feeding rice.


----------



## V-John

List for tomorrow's race


----------



## Josepe

Thanks V-John.The Suspense Thickens.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think we will be able to tell in the race whether changing the feed helped. My theory is that if you do not change things, things stay the same. One bird in the top 10 here and there does not a winner make. Why not try changing the feed. See how the birds respond. I am anxious to see how 47608 responds to the change in feed. Hope it gets him further up the line. Flap has gotten a 10th and 15th out of his sibling in CA. He has a 12th and 37th in Atlanta. Both were 1st to the loft each of those four races. Also have a 25th out of one of the second round birds also first to the loft. A new pairing that is showing promise for me. Keep them together next year.


----------



## conditionfreak

A friend of mine decided last year that he was getting out of pigeons. He called me and asked if I would take his three best breeding pairs. I said I had too many birds already but I would take them anyway. Because he is known for shooting unwanted pigeons over his hunting dogs.

So, I already had my pairs mated up for the breeding season and just put his birds into my fourth loft. The one where I keep retired and worthless birds. Letting them live out their lives in peace.

But I did have plans of mating his birds this coming spring.

Yesterday he asked me if I still had one particular pair of them and I told him I did. He said he had found someone who wanted to buy them FROM HIM.

I laughed and told him he could pick them up whenever he wanted. He came immediately, and got them from me. He asked me if he owned me anything for taking care of his birds. I told him no.

Some people. Ha Ha Ha

But he is kind of poor and I don't begrudge him too much. Although it was a crass thing to do.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> A friend of mine decided last year that he was getting out of pigeons. He called me and asked if I would take his three best breeding pairs. I said I had too many birds already but I would take them anyway. Because he is known for shooting unwanted pigeons over his hunting dogs.
> 
> So, I already had my pairs mated up for the breeding season and just put his birds into my fourth loft. The one where I keep retired and worthless birds. Letting them live out their lives in peace.
> 
> But I did have plans of mating his birds this coming spring.
> 
> Yesterday he asked me if I still had one particular pair of them and I told him I did. He said he had found someone who wanted to buy them FROM HIM.
> 
> I laughed and told him he could pick them up whenever he wanted. He came immediately, and got them from me. He asked me if he owned me anything for taking care of his birds. I told him no.
> 
> Some people. Ha Ha Ha
> 
> But he is kind of poor and I don't begrudge him too much. Although it was a crass thing to do.


That is rather rude, but I probably would have done the same thing. At least they were cared for and are finding new homes and not at the wrong end of a shotgun.

Conversely, the opposite happened to me yesterday. A buddy and I bought a group of Trentons together a few years ago. After one season I decided I didn't want my pair so I gave mine to him (no strings attached). This year, he decided he had enough babies and wanted to sell the group of prisoners. I told him I would help find the buyers if he would ship them. I found a buyer, he shipped them last week. Yesterday he shows up and hands me $50 (which was the selling price for each pair). I said "what's that for" and he said "It's for your pair of Trentons". I told him I wasn't expecting that since I gave them to him and he's been feeding them for a year. He said he's been getting babies off of them. I gladly stuck the $50 in my pocket  Nice surprise.


----------



## Kastle Loft

ERIC K said:


> If your trying to carb load it takes more than one feeding to accomplish that, you also need to feed a lot of barley on Sunday and Monday first then feed say a mix of 15% safflower, 15% white milo, 15% hemp, 15% hard wheat *35% condition mix* and 5% Spanish peanuts Tuesday through Thursday and one feeding on Friday morning no later than 12 noon , and if you were feeding for a race 300 or longer, you could change the wheat to corn instead in that mix.


What is in your condition mix?


----------



## ERIC K

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think we will be able to tell in the race whether changing the feed helped. My theory is that if you do not change things, things stay the same. One bird in the top 10 here and there does not a winner make. Why not try changing the feed. See how the birds respond. I am anxious to see how 47608 responds to the change in feed. Hope it gets him further up the line. Flap has gotten a 10th and 15th out of his sibling in CA. He has a 12th and 37th in Atlanta. Both were 1st to the loft each of those four races. Also have a 25th out of one of the second round birds also first to the loft. A new pairing that is showing promise for me. Keep them together next year.


I too, hope you all helped Nomad in this quest to better his results. If I understand right his club has listed 2 station <Hopkinsville KY for the A race and Nashville TN for the B. both stations are north wests from Atlanta GA and the weather forecast for GA is for winds NNW @4mph , that should help them at the end of the race but the wind for Nashville TN is [email protected] so not a good start, but by the time they get to Chattanooga the wind will change in their favor to the NNW. Good Luck to all. 

Nomad, your club has a nice web site I love the map of the race stations and the wind finder page . The loft location map is nice too, it would be nice if they labeled them. Good luck today.


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> What is in your condition mix?


Good question. I don't really feed that way I just posted it to show some of the different ways to feed. I copied that out of a VITA KING Product catalog. 
I've been checking into different systems for next year because I haven't settled on any one system or feed. I have been trying different stuff for carb loading like you , even rice mixed with safflower and peanuts and flax and wheat, or my favorite is just safflower with wheat but I think I can do better. 

I think I will be using a system like that one I posted earlier or I will be getting feed from Heritage Acres in Canada for next year. They have everything a person could want in the mixes and a system starting with pellets on the return day to a depurative feed and on to a loading and racing mix, plus pigeon candy or a number of special mixes you could use for different stages of the year.


----------



## Josepe

Well will the STR bird stay in command in this one?Will 4299 make a comeback? Will a new Winner arise in this one? Stay tuned.:


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> Well will the STR bird stay in command in this one?Will 4299 make a comeback? Will a new Winner arise in this one? Stay tuned.:


What is the distance of this race?


----------



## Josepe

It's a 250 but Noamad's 30 mi longer,so it's a 280.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> It's a 250 but Noamad's 30 mi longer,so it's a 280.


Any idea what time to expect them? Good luck Josepe!!


----------



## conditionfreak

C'mon 4299. Odds on favorite.

I really don't have a dog in this hunt. But I like to see legends come forth.

Thus far in the PTC's, we have had only one bird that qualified as a "legend". That was the Blue Bomber. The rest of the winners were winners for sure. But did not stand out all of the way through the season like Blue Bomber did.

If 4299 comes through this season, it will be a PTC legend quality bird.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Josepe

Just talked to Damon,birds expected 1:30-2:00(EST)They went up at 8:15.I'll need more then luck against that Speed Demon of yours.


----------



## Josepe

2:04 here and in Ga.They should be coming.


----------



## ERIC K

This is killing me , come on and clock some birds already.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Surprise surprise TOP 30243 14:34:59


----------



## V-John

Well, look at that. Hope he didn't peak too early!


----------



## ERIC K

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Surprise surprise TOP 30243 14:34:59


Congrats V-John, any relations to the one's I had.


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Surprise surprise TOP 30243 14:34:59


Congrats-to the winner


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Surprise surprise TOP 30243 14:34:59


Congrats! Obviously good for the distance. Bodes well for the 300!


----------



## Josepe

Told Ya V-John..Underdog huh? Big Congrats!Looking forward to the rest of the clocking order.It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## TheLaw818

anymore clocking in?


----------



## raftree3

Congratulations John! Looks like everything's going your way!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Results are posted check it out a hawk may have kept others up


----------



## Josepe

Looks to me like(PT Entrants):





1st V-John 30243-14:34 

2nd Josepe 3410-15:58

3rd TheLaw818- 4299-16:55:36

4th STR 10------ 16:55:37

Anyone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## bbcdon

Congratulations to all of you1


----------



## TheLaw818

These times are far apart which is very weird. Congrats to all who placed...


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> These times are far apart which is very weird. Congrats to all who placed...


Read my post above hawk cause thats wierd is what I said 9 on a drop


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Read my post above hawk cause thats wierd is what I said 9 on a drop[/QUOTE
> 
> HAWKS--
> Happened to me a few weeks ago ended up in 13th place by a minute or so. I apologize for not reading your prior post didn't see it on my phone....


----------



## Crazy Pete

Congrats V-John and to every one that still has birds left for the final rece.

I still think it would be nice to have pics of the birds before the race. so we can try and guess the winner.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Good to hear from you bbcdon! Hope all is going well for you.


----------



## V-John

Thanks guys. I hope the little guy (or gal) can keep it up. He has some really tough competition, I can tell you that! Is the big race, then the 300 next weekend?
Eric, I sent you an email.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

race 9/14 100mile top 5
1)FVC 4299 thelaw818
2)OCAL 1154 timber
3)0970 Soundmajorr
4)NWDR 0409 jboy1
5)TOP 30243 kwikirish

9/20 100mile Top 5
1)FVC 4299 thelaw818
2)NWDR 0409 jboy1
3)GA 1624 imorales
4)TOP kwikirish
5)OCAL 1154 timber


1st V-John 30243-14:34

2nd Josepe 3410-15:58

3rd TheLaw818- 4299-16:55:36

4th STR 10------ 16:55:37


----------



## West

Personally I think a break before the furthest distance which is 330? Would be nice. Unless we're going for an iron bird type competition, if that's the case then nevermind. I just figured fresh birds for the 300 would be more ideal, as long as they're getting shorter tosses between of course.


----------



## TheLaw818

West said:


> Personally I think a break before the furthest distance which is 330? Would be nice. Unless we're going for an iron bird type competition, if that's the case then nevermind. I just figured fresh birds for the 300 would be more ideal, as long as they're getting shorter tosses between of course.


Great question! when is our last race? and how many miles is it in terms of your location... Thank you

Are we doing any side bets lol I have a paypal lol


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

TheLaw818 said:


> Great question! when is our last race? and how many miles is it in terms of your location... Thank you
> 
> Are we doing any side bets lol I have a paypal lol


October 26th 2013 is the big day. I will take pictures with the help of v-john all 12 birds are in loft 2 last night and 3 this morning. ( that might include 1 or 2 of mine. I will not race any of my birds this race. Will be a club release. I would race mine but that would be remaining flyers decision. Also who is requesting shipping back one person already has requested me to keep for old birds. So send pm on what you would like to happen!!!!


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> October 26th 2013 is the big day. I will take pictures with the help of v-john all 12 birds are in loft 2 last night and 3 this morning. ( that might include 1 or 2 of mine. I will not race any of my birds this race. Will be a club release. I would race mine but that would be remaining flyers decision. Also who is requesting shipping back one person already has requested me to keep for old birds. So send pm on what you would like to happen!!!!


Nomad I think if you included your birds in the race that would be great. I'm all for that..


----------



## V-John

Damon, just let me know how I can help with the pictures.


----------



## Kastle Loft

TheLaw818 said:


> Nomad I think if you included your birds in the race that would be great. I'm all for that..


Ditto.

Also, if mine makes it through the last race (it sounds like it's back?), I will probably want it shipped back.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Also, if mine makes it through the last race (it sounds like it's back?), I will probably want it shipped back.


Ok kastle will. Do


----------



## jwbriggs

I have followed this thread since early in the year with the 1,800 plus post. Seeing all the ups and downs from bird performance to personal opinions it has been entertaining to say the least. I congratulate all that have made it this far and wish all of you luck for the final race. Hope to join ya'll for 2014.


----------



## West

Pretty sure he's referring to his personal birds that he's been flying this whole season.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think Nomad is thinking of flying his birds with the other not against the others. 47608 the bird I sent Nomad can go if the PT guys do not mind it racing with theirs, not against theirs. Its up to Nomad, its his bird now.


----------



## Josepe

Ha ha ha I kind of figured.
I think the PT Race should be just between the PT birds.They've sure survived enough to earn their own race.


----------



## V-John

Josepe said:


> Ha ha ha I kind of figured.
> I think the PT Race should be just between the PT birds.They've sure survived enough to earn their own race.


Very well put. 

Damon, just text me the pictures and who's they are, and I will post them up and we can have some fun with the pictures.


----------



## TheLaw818

As we get closer I'm getting excited. Does anyone want to do a friendly wager pm me we can get a prize going....Pick bird


----------



## ssyyb2

Has anyone thought of starting a pool with 1/2 the money going to kbradens family?


----------



## V-John

That sounds like a great idea and would love to contribute assuming its all ok legally and such.


----------



## TheLaw818

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Has anyone thought of starting a pool with 1/2 the money going to kbradens family?


Lets get a list of the birds, pictures and start a prize.. I love the idea to give half...I don't think its against any rules or laws..


----------



## re lee

TheLaw818 said:


> As we get closer I'm getting excited. Does anyone want to do a friendly wager pm me we can get a pool going....Pick bird


Remember what PETA has done on this As rick mardis is still going to court and has spent what about 80.000 dollars so far. A simple thing would be each person put up a fixed amount on the winner As PRIZE money Think that would be legal. And then the winner could donate as they wish. Just trying to keep things GOOD in do not need PETA involved


----------



## Josepe

Paying out prize money collected from Entry fees is Legal,Pooling is Illegal.What ever can be figured out for Kathy's family would be good.I'd venture to say with the popularity of this site that there's more then likely a PETA troll or two lurking anytime.


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> Paying out prize money collected from Entry fees is Legal,Pooling is Illegal.What ever can be figured out for Kathy's family would be good.I'd venture to say with the popularity of this site that there's more then likely a PETA troll or two lurking anytime.


Can we get a count of who would contribute? Lets say $10.00 a person. This would be divided 50/50 winner and donated? Count me in.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I think instead of a pool or a 50/50 any thing let just all send what we can afford to one person and have them send the $$ to the family in PT's name. I'm in for $10.
Dave


----------



## ssyyb2

Unfortunately now that I think about it it would be illegal for the winner  next year we could do a pt remembrance race and have an entry fee and do half of the money to the family and half of the money payed out to 1st 2nd 3rd. Since these would be our own birds this would be legal. No different than a dog show. However right now I am down to pitch in 10 if someone honest is willing to collect the money and get it to the Braden family.


----------



## pigeon is fun

I'm in for $10. Where to send the check?


----------



## Crazy Pete

If people don't like the idea of a donation maybe we could raffle a bird, like say the PT winner. If any one has an idea lets here it.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

I think the donation idea sounds good.I've PM'd Kathy's husband to get his address and ph# info.etc.We need to chose a person to do the collection and decide on a payment method.I believe that since Ssyybfamloft suggested the idea they would be a good choice to be in charge of the collection process? I think it would be a good idea to start a separate Donation Fund Thread to keep from jamming up the PT Race thread and direct posts to that thread huh?


----------



## TheLaw818

I think paypal would be our best bet. Also if anyone needs any photoshop art work done for thier birds pm. Proceeds will go to her as well....
These are a few examples I did for others.


----------



## TheLaw818

Here are a few more....


----------



## TheLaw818

sorry they are so huge....


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> I think the donation idea sounds good.I've PM'd Kathy's husband to get his address and ph# info.etc.We need to chose a person to do the collection and decide on a payment method.I believe that since Ssyybfamloft suggested the idea they would be a good choice to be in charge of the collection process? I think it would be a good idea to start a separate Donation Fund Thread to keep from jamming up the PT Race thread and direct posts to that thread huh?


A new thread sounds like a good idea. I was thinking you or conditionfreak to hold the $ but Ssyybfamloft sound good to.
Dave

I don't do paypal


----------



## ssyyb2

Crazy Pete said:


> A new thread sounds like a good idea. I was thinking you or conditionfreak to hold the $ but Ssyybfamloft sound good to.
> Dave
> 
> I don't do paypal


A new thread is a good idea. I also was thinking conditionfreak lol. 
I have no problem doing it if I have all the contact info I just do not post alot so nobody really knows me. If it helps I know me  I will follow this and if the situation calls for it I will take the bull by the horns.


----------



## Josepe

New thread started for donation fund,post there.


----------



## re lee

Crazy Pete said:


> If people don't like the idea of a donation maybe we could raffle a bird, like say the PT winner. If any one has an idea lets here it.
> Dave


Our club USED to do raffles. But then we were told we could no longer do that BECAUSE under the law it was considered a form of gambling. That was a shock But we had to stop. And that was over 20 years ago when that happened. A set bid auction every body paying the same amount SAY 25 dollars or such then a drawing for the bid winner would be Legal. As the statement would be an auction Not raffle. Funny how chosen words make a difference.


----------



## conditionfreak

Don Campbell has been mentioned many times in this thread. He is a friend of mine. He is in the Cleveland, Ohio area. I thought I would relate his season results here. It was quite the year for him. Basically, he cleaned up.

He won 8 out of the ten races his club/combine had this young bird season.

He won the coveted OCR race (money race).

He got 4th and 5th in the other big money race (the GNEO). 

He had 38 birds in the top twenty percent.

Some of the birds still in this 2013 PTC, are down from his line of birds (which I understand he obtained from M&D Evans Lofts years ago). The winner of the 2011 Pigeon Talk Classic (Blue Bomber) is out of Don Campbell's birds.

I guess I am going to pay him a visit and get me some more of his "stuff".

Oh, and three years ago. I sent him one of my rag tag birds, for him to fly in the GNEO race. He got 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and my bird was the "third". Which got me a tidy sum of moolah. So, it ain't just his birds. His handling is excellent also.

Way to go Don. Congratulations.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Josepe said:


> Ha ha ha I kind of figured.
> I think the PT Race should be just between the PT birds.They've sure survived enough to earn their own race.


No problem with my bird. I would like to see him fly with the club if not with the PT birds. Have too many birds idle this year. Guys saying they will fly but don't.


----------



## Kastle Loft

conditionfreak said:


> Don Campbell has been mentioned many times in this thread. He is a friend of mine. He is in the Cleveland, Ohio area. I thought I would relate his season results here. It was quite the year for him. Basically, he cleaned up.
> 
> He won 8 out of the ten races his club/combine had this young bird season.
> 
> He won the coveted OCR race (money race).
> 
> He got 4th and 5th in the other big money race (the GNEO).
> 
> He had 38 birds in the top twenty percent.
> 
> Some of the birds still in this 2013 PTC, are down from his line of birds (which I understand he obtained from M&D Evans Lofts years ago). The winner of the 2011 Pigeon Talk Classic (Blue Bomber) is out of Don Campbell's birds.
> 
> I guess I am going to pay him a visit and get me some more of his "stuff".
> 
> Oh, and three years ago. I sent him one of my rag tag birds, for him to fly in the GNEO race. He got 1st, 2nd and 3rd, and my bird was the "third". Which got me a tidy sum of moolah. So, it ain't just his birds. His handling is excellent also.
> 
> Way to go Don. Congratulations.


AND, remember that gift he gave to the winner of last year's PT race? A full sibling just placed 6th vs. 1400b at 150 miles in the Gulf Coast Homing Club yesterday. Not small feat. 

I've gotten to know Don a little more this year and hove come to respect and be amazed by his accomplishments. He graciously flew some of my birds this year earning them many eq. 1sts, top 10% and an Ace bird. His advice has been very helpful to me, too. 

So yes, congrats Don. And a public "thank you" to you.


----------



## Xueoo

Whats Don charging for a bird? Looking for a cock.


----------



## TheLaw818

Kastle Loft said:


> AND, remember that gift he gave to the winner of last year's PT race? A full sibling just placed 6th vs. 1400b at 150 miles in the Gulf Coast Homing Club yesterday. Not small feat.
> 
> I've gotten to know Don a little more this year and hove come to respect and be amazed by his accomplishments. He graciously flew some of my birds this year earning them many eq. 1sts, top 10% and an Ace bird. His advice has been very helpful to me, too.
> 
> So yes, congrats Don. And a public "thank you" to you.



Oh yes he is amazing.. 4299 PT Classic is half sister also the 4252 that I race in my club .. which has 2 huge wins in back to back races is from Don as well.. I race against some tough tough competition....


----------



## V-John

Talked with Damon via text and hope to have some pictures either tonight or tomorrow. 
Should be kinda fun.


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> Talked with Damon via text and hope to have some pictures either tonight or tomorrow.
> Should be kinda fun.


Thank you John...


----------



## Josepe

PT Classic Sat.
Let's start hearing from remaining flyers huh? How you think the race should be flown-PT birds only or with Nomad's club birds.I think it fitting that the remaining birds be tested now against each other in Our race-The PT Classic.Vote your opinion.


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> PT Classic Sat.
> Let's start hearing from remaining flyers huh? How you think the race should be flown-PT birds only or with Nomad's club birds.I think it fitting that the remaining birds be tested now against each other in Our race-The PT Classic.Vote your opinion.


I think each other would be great..how many miles was the last race? we should move this up get it over with..Isnt it suppose to be 300 miles I think they have been there already correct?


----------



## Josepe

Noamad's last two club races will be flown this Sat- A and B.They were already to 280 last week(A race).A race this week will be- 300+30= 330 B-250+30= 280 again.


----------



## conditionfreak

Last year, you may remember. I transported the PTC birds myself, to about 292 miles.

I could have taken my own birds along and raced them with the pTC birds. But I wanted to test the PTC birds to the fullest. Not giving them a flock to help bring them home.

That may be why the winning bird (SouthTown Racers bird), won by about 28 minutes or so.

I don't have a bird for this final 2013 race. But IMO, it would be a slightly tougher race if only PTC birds were coming to Nomads Loft.

But on the other hand. The returns may be slightly better if there is a bigger "drag" going to Nomads Loft.

So....either way has its pro's and con's.

I am rooting for 4299. Why, you may ask?

Just because I feel it has been a stand out thus far.

But anything can happen on any given day. The winner might be a perennial late comer. You just never know in this game.

I just hope that no birds are lost. That is a win-win to me, when they all make it home. Especially in a young bird race from over 300 miles.


----------



## TheLaw818

conditionfreak said:


> Last year, you may remember. I transported the PTC birds myself, to about 292 miles.
> 
> I could have taken my own birds along and raced them with the pTC birds. But I wanted to test the PTC birds to the fullest. Not giving them a flock to help bring them home.
> 
> That may be why the winning bird (SouthTown Racers bird), won by about 28 minutes or so.
> 
> I don't have a bird for this final 2013 race. But IMO, it would be a slightly tougher race if only PTC birds were coming to Nomads Loft.
> 
> But on the other hand. The returns may be slightly better if there is a bigger "drag" going to Nomads Loft.
> 
> So....either way has its pro's and con's.
> 
> I am rooting for 4299. Why, you may ask?
> 
> Just because I feel it has been a stand out thus far.
> 
> But anything can happen on any given day. The winner might be a perennial late comer. You just never know in this game.
> 
> I just hope that no birds are lost. That is a win-win to me, when they all make it home. Especially in a young bird race from over 300 miles.


Thank you sir for the rooting by all means we are going to need it, with that being said, I wish this week was the last race. Why couldn't it be 330 miles is plenty long. Also coming alone that will be tough either way doesn't matter group or alone... I just like to make this week our final any thoughts?


----------



## Josepe

Nomad posted that this final race would be a club release and he wouldn't fly his birds, so I'm taking it this week's A race will be Our race. They've already been to 280,though it could be flown again.It's his last two club races.


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> Nomad posted that this final race would be a club release and he wouldn't fly his birds, so I'm taking it this week's A race will be Our race. They've already been to 280,though it could be flown again.It's his last two club races.


Oh nice can we get a confirmation on this OUR FINAL race?


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> October 26th 2013 is the big day. I will take pictures with the help of v-john all 12 birds are in loft 2 last night and 3 this morning. ( that might include 1 or 2 of mine. I will not race any of my birds this race. Will be a club release. I would race mine but that would be remaining flyers decision. Also who is requesting shipping back one person already has requested me to keep for old birds. So send pm on what you would like to happen!!!!


I assume that this means that this race will be the final race.


----------



## V-John

With that being said, did we decide to do the last race from 280 or 330?


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> With that being said, did we decide to do the last race from 280 or 330?


John you decide lol.. Lets just get this baby done...


----------



## TheLaw818

lets get these pictures hell ya Im excited....


----------



## Josepe

I believe we have 10-12 remaining flyers so let's get everyone's opinion.C'mon All flyers.


----------



## TheLaw818

Josepe said:


> I believe we have 10-12 remaining flyers so let's get everyone's opinion.C'mon All flyers.


Man its hard answering for everyone but someone has too lol come on guys.....We should have a dead line when all voting is over.Josepe put up a pole with our options. we vote that way make it official and final.. so we dont have any complaints...


----------



## gd01

*Remaining birds*

Exactly who is left?


----------



## V-John

Alright folks. He is sending me pics and Ill begin to post them each in an individual post so there is no confusion as to what bird is what.


----------



## V-John

FVC 4299


----------



## V-John

GA 1624


----------



## V-John

STR 6


----------



## V-John

STR 10


----------



## V-John

Kastle 1382


----------



## V-John

CIRPC 1534


----------



## V-John

LRPC 3410


----------



## V-John

TOP 30243


----------



## V-John

ACE 0969


----------



## V-John

If your bird is missing, Damon will get the pictures of the other three tomorrow and text them to me. 

This the message he sent me.

"Here are bonus photos I still missed 2 or 3"

Here are some bonus pictures...


----------



## V-John

My vote is for PT birds only with the club release.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Please let me know what you want to do*

A) race 300 or B) race 250


Do you want my birds in same race yes or no 

my thoughts right now A race and no so please say something this is club release for all the marbles PTC CHAMP 2013


THE other photos i will take tomorrow


----------



## V-John

I like the way str 6 is colored as well as rich cirpc bird.
They all look great though


----------



## V-John

Nomad_Lofts said:


> A) race 300 or B) race 250
> 
> 
> Do you want my birds in same race yes or no
> 
> my thoughts right now A race and no so please say something this is club release for all the marbles PTC CHAMP 2013
> 
> 
> THE other photos i will take tomorrow


I agree with Damon.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Well out of the birds I've seen so far LRPC 3410 to win and STR 6 2nd place.
Dave


----------



## V-John

As a new guy, I really don't know much about conformation. What do you look for Dave, when you make picks?


----------



## West

I'm for whatever is the longest distance so that looks to be the A race. I don't care if your birds fly or not. I would just like to see a pic of 2489.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> A) race 300 or B) race 250
> 
> 
> Do you want my birds in same race yes or no
> 
> my thoughts right now A race and no so please say something this is club release for all the marbles PTC CHAMP 2013
> 
> 
> THE other photos i will take tomorrow


I agree but I don't feel strongly about it. 

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## donald campbell

when is the pt 2013 race don campbell


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> A) race 300 or B) race 250
> 
> 
> Do you want my birds in same race yes or no
> 
> my thoughts right now A race and no so please say something this is club release for all the marbles PTC CHAMP 2013
> 
> 
> THE other photos i will take tomorrow


I want Race A -Alone....
Heres a little photoshop


----------



## TheLaw818

here we go


----------



## Josepe

My vote is PT birds only club release-A race.Let the majority votes that are in by basketing time tomorrow rule.
The bonus pics shows a Nice looking flock of birds.


----------



## V-John

TheLaw818 said:


> here we go


That is very cool.


----------



## TheLaw818

V-John said:


> That is very cool.


Thank you...I did it very fast took about 5 minutes when in serious it takes over a hour...


----------



## Kastle Loft

donald campbell said:


> when is the pt 2013 race don campbell


Hey Don, I think it's this Saturday.


----------



## West

TheLaw818 said:


> Thank you...I did it very fast took about 5 minutes when in serious it takes over a hour...


2013? And it's missing a few birds.


----------



## Crazy Pete

V-John said:


> As a new guy, I really don't know much about conformation. What do you look for Dave, when you make picks?


I would go for your bird 0969 but it is missing to many flights and it is a slow to mature bird, I'll bet it would be good at 2 or 3 years old. I just like the wing on the other 2 birds, I like a wing that goes well past the tail bar and the first part of the wing looks longer than the others.
Dave


----------



## Crazy Pete

Oops 0969 belongs to Ace not V-John.
Dave


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

West said:


> 2013? And it's missing a few birds.


Will take care of that tomorrow basket door left it open and damn!!! so I apologize


----------



## Crazy Pete

I would just like to add, all the birds look healthy and in shape for the race. Nomad you did a good job they look good.
Dave


----------



## soundmajorr

ACE 0969 is my bird, not too happy with it missing flights. if its not 9 or 10 it still has a shot. but we shall see right. my vote is for A race and no, just the pt birds.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

My vote is A race and PT birds only. Nomad, the birds look very healthy!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Typo error irpc not Lrpc also I will check ace 0969 flights. Well the concensus is PT Classic A race 300(330) miles No for my birds. But I am entering 1 bird that was given to me result will not be counted. And only because Hill Family Loft is deserving in seeing if he gave me the wrong bird lol(thanks) and its a money band bird.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Sorry if I've missed this so correct me if I'm wrong. But our PT race birds will be released with the rest of the North Atlanta Pigeon Club A race birds? Or will our 12 or so birds have their own release?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Sorry if I've missed this so correct me if I'm wrong. But our PT race birds will be released with the rest of the North Atlanta Pigeon Club A race birds? Or will our 12 or so birds have their own release?


NARPC BIRDS but none of my birds except 1 that hill family loft sent me


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Nomad_Lofts said:


> NARPC BIRDS but none of my birds except 1 that hill family loft sent me


I wish the PT birds could have their own release to be a truly fair race. I wouldn't want any influence or pull from other guys lofts. Is there any possible way to release them separately?


----------



## V-John

SouthTown Racers said:


> I wish the PT birds could have their own release to be a truly fair race. I wouldn't want any influence or pull from other guys lofts. Is there any possible way to release them separately?


I always thought from the beginning that Damon had said it would be a club release but I may be mistaken. For him to drive down is asking an awful lot IMO.


----------



## Kastle Loft

V-John said:


> I always thought from the beginning that Damon had said it would be a club release but I may be mistaken. For him to drive down is asking an awful lot IMO.


That's what I thought, too. That's also why I didn't mind if his birds went along with the PT birds. Having more birds heading to his loft among all the other club birds would help returns I would think. But it is what it is at this point. I don't think we were ever going to get the "ideal" race. Maybe Damon can convince them to give us a separate release when he's at the club, but if not, hey, let's just sit back and enjoy it and may the best bird win!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Josepe

See what you can do Damon.
Good Luck to all remaining flyers! I think all these birds have shown something by making it through all the bad circumstances and still being here for the PT Classic.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> See what you can do Damon.
> Good Luck to all remaining flyers! I think all these birds have shown something by making it through all the bad circumstances and still being here for the PT Classic.


Agreed. Good luck everybody!! When is the race?


----------



## Josepe

Tomorrow.It'll be a long day waiting on the results.


----------



## conditionfreak

If Nomad talked to the driver/releaser about a separate release one half hour after the club release, and paid that driver twenty bucks to wait that extra half hour to do that separate release. It would work just fine.

The birds could be put in their own crate and marked "separate release half hour later", on a piece of tape attached to the front of the crate.

But that is a lot of trouble for Nomad Loft.

No matter how the PTC race is conducted. The 2013 PTC will shortly have another champion. I can't wait. I love this race. I can name all of the previous winners by memory. There is no other one loft race I can do that for.  This is our baby.

Fly baby fly. Like the wind.


----------



## V-John

Foys 5157


----------



## V-John

GSC 2489


----------



## V-John

47608

This is the bird that hill familyloft gave Damon and is sending on the race with the other PT birds, and it's results WILL NOT count towards the race. 
I'm just posting this because Damon wanted me to.


----------



## West

conditionfreak said:


> If Nomad talked to the driver/releaser about a separate release one half hour after the club release, and paid that driver twenty bucks to wait that extra half hour to do that separate release. It would work just fine.
> 
> The birds could be put in their own crate and marked "separate release half hour later", on a piece of tape attached to the front of the crate.
> 
> But that is a lot of trouble for Nomad Loft.
> 
> No matter how the PTC race is conducted. The 2013 PTC will shortly have another champion. I can't wait. I love this race. I can name all of the previous winners by memory. There is no other one loft race I can do that for.  This is our baby.
> 
> Fly baby fly. Like the wind.


I like that idea but might be hard for him to pull off.


----------



## West

Damon is 2489 wild in the hand? Looks like it in the pic, and if so I'm not surprised.


----------



## conditionfreak

That 47608 is a VERY nice looking bird.


----------



## V-John




----------



## V-John

Bonus pics... Good luck everyone!


----------



## conditionfreak

I don't want to interupt the big race event. But I wanted to remind all that the Final Expenses Fund for the passing of Kbraden, is officially open to accept donations. It will run until November 15th. Here is the link to the Donation Thread.

Thank You.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/braden-family-donation-fund-71122.html


----------



## hillfamilyloft

conditionfreak said:


> That 47608 is a VERY nice looking bird.


I raised four out of the pair and three have hit this year. Anxious to see how this bird does at the 300. It is out of my best stuff and the way my loft is moving. The dam of the bird was 2nd at 230. Its nest mate was 15th from 250 and 10th from 300 for Flap. Crossed two birds from Ace into my bloodlines. I think it made the birds tougher. In 2011 the direct crosses with Mark's birds netted 1st,2nd,3rd,and 9th in the club. I think it has to fly in the A race because it is a bond bird for Nomad. The bird looks like a brick. Lets see how it race tomorrow. If Nomad does not want to keep him around, he can put him as a prize in the box with the PT winner.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Crazy Pete said:


> Well out of the birds I've seen so far LRPC 3410 to win and STR 6 2nd place.
> Dave


Well now I have to add Foys 5157 into the mix,
Dave


----------



## Josepe

He's a Nice one.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> He's a Nice one.


Well I just had to go back and see who the bird belonged to, 3410 is your bird... Good luck
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Yea 3410 is my girl and I'll need all the luck I can get,as I think all the birds will need some for this one.Good luck to all PT Survivors.3410's mother is also a Marsh bird.


----------



## V-John

This will certainly test them, that's for sure. But they look to be in good shape and should be ready to go. Anyone have a weather report?


----------



## Josepe

Yes it will.They do look Fit and Ready.Hope they have plenty of Gas in the tank.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*The biggest scare of the season*

I was in the loft feeding and all of sudden there is a bird @ PTC TRAP!!! I AM Like damn were the hell this bird come from. I can see the band and it says Ace ahh I forgot to basket him last night then I look @ sheet and see 0969 was put in. Well how did he get here so fast my mind is going crazy !##t . So I call my mentor and he is like aghh damn now both of us are what the f is going on birds released @ 8:15 how did this one make it back. So after 10 minutes of suspicion he says check clock and what a relief it was Ace 0970 thats been missing for at least 3 weeks BIG SCARE almost my ptc nightmare he is looking good where O where have you been. Lol lol


----------



## V-John

ACE 0970 THE BIG SCARE - missed race by 1 day glad to have back let me keep for Old birds to see how he performs

That was from Damon:

Here is the pic of the Bird


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

V-John said:


> 200 A race tomorrow 1 bird returned and is racing from last weekends race (ace 0970)
> 
> That is the text I got from Damon.
> 
> This is the picture/list I got from Damon.


this is the race 0970 was lost he is a survivor


----------



## conditionfreak

It's funny how often a missing bird will come home on race day. I think it is intentional. In someones loft being held until the season is basically over, and they get a kick out of letting it go on race weekend.

Just to mess with the owner a little.

It has happend to me too many times to be coincidence.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Anybody know how long until we expect birds? I didnt look at the weather conditions?


----------



## TheLaw818

SouthTown Racers said:


> Anybody know how long until we expect birds? I didnt look at the weather conditions?


should be arriving any minute I would think.....


----------



## Josepe

Talked to Damon.Expecting birds2:30/3:30.Facing a cross wind out of SW 6-8-10 MPH varying.Up at 8:15 and it's 1:50 here(same as Ga) so they've been on the wing 5 3/4 hours.He's suppose to post when birds start clocking.


----------



## Josepe

This is waiting by the clock for the Top Bird. Good luck!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Talked to Damon.Expecting birds2:30/3:30.Facing a cross wind out of SW 6-8-10 MPH varying.Up at 8:15 and it's 1:50 here(same as Ga) so they've been on the wing 5 3/4 hours.He's suppose to post when birds start clocking.


Stand to be corrected my estimate was off more like 3:30 45mph 1300ypm is more likely


----------



## TheLaw818

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Stand to be corrected my estimate was off more like 3:30 45mph 1300ypm is more likely


is that tail or head wind?


----------



## SouthTown Racers

TheLaw818 said:


> is that tail or head wind?


I think hes saying the birds will be flying 45 mph which will be more like 1300ypm.


----------



## TheLaw818

SouthTown Racers said:


> I think hes saying the birds will be flying 45 mph which will be more like 1300ypm.


AT the rate this been going my bird might be flying backwards lol


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Looking at the wind down there, I think this is gonna be a tough race!!


----------



## V-John

Any news yet?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Anytime reports from a 30 mile away loft first birds in 10 minutes ago


----------



## V-John

So anytime now. Good luck everyone


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*PTC Champion 2013*

South Town. Racers 0010
congrats back to back about 415pm


----------



## soundmajorr

congrats Matt, great job.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

47608 not count 427pm


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> South Town. Racers 0010
> congrats back to back about 415pm


Congrats Matt! Nice showing AGAIN!


----------



## TheLaw818

Matt Congrats buddy


----------



## Josepe

Just as I expected.Congrats again Matt!!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Ptc Runner Up*

IRPC 3410 14:55 40 minutes behind congrats OFFICIAL RESULTS TOMORROW DUE TO SLOW RETURNS also we might have won the race Matt !!!


----------



## Josepe

That's My Girl! I knew she'd hit her distance.40 min. behind but Runner-Up,I'll take it!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I think all the birds that made it to this last race, have what it takes!! Today looks like it was tough day for the birds and Im happy that my bird was lucky and head strong enough to punch through. Thanks to Damon for having the birds healthy and in good shape.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Josepe said:


> That's My Girl! I knew she'd hit her distance.40 min. behind and 2nd place,I'll take it!


Good job Buddy!!


----------



## Josepe

Thanks! I'm just happy she made it and backed up my confidence in her.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Two years in a row so that's 2 thumbs up, now that's bragging rights. Job well done Matt. Joe 3410 2nd place well done.
Dave


----------



## Josepe

Thanks Dave.You know how to pick a good wing.
Matt has Many Bragging Rights again the year.


----------



## conditionfreak

Congratulations gentlemen. Matt and Josepe, great birds in the clutch, on a tough day. I hope Nomad Loft won the race.

I said a long time ago, that SouthTownRacers had a real good chance at repeating this year.

Hope all the rest make it in.

Good job Damon.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Well done to the two of you!

Matt, these type of performances really do show not only the quality of bird you produce but also and most importantly your ability to select out of them the birds that will do well specific to the event. Good job! We (new fliers) can and should endeavour to do as you are.

I know the law818 has been doing well and V-John so your win was not a fluke or luck, It was a case of the best bird on the day against some hard competition.


----------



## raftree3

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Josepe

Thanks Walt,raftree3 and NZ.Though natuarally like all of us I'd like to have won it but I'm satisfied to take Runner-Up to "Mr. Racing Pigeon".
I also hope that all the birds make it back.All the birds showed some Grit to make to this one.


----------



## ERIC K

Congratulation to Matt , and Josepe. I'm glad your not in my club I'd hate to race against your birds on a regular bases. 

Matt I bet your PM box is full of request's for birds now.

I hope a few more come in too, maybe some will tomorrow.


----------



## West

Well done Matt, congrats.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*Thanks to all*

My club will knock off tomorrow so results posted @ 1pm. no other PTC birds made it today I will be looking and posting when they do. I enjoyed hosting event and look forward if this can last. I want to say as a flyer that the negativity must cease in order to make host feel comfortable. If you can't be understanding of a person situation then do not enter birds. As host I may have not been perfect but I did my best. I learned a few things and I will be sending birds to the 2014 PTC do not let this fun event die!!!!


----------



## West

So the winner assumes responsibility of carrying on the torch for 2014 PTC right?


----------



## ssyyb2

West said:


> So the winner assumes responsibility of carrying on the torch for 2014 PTC right?


He probably gives away better birds than we could send him  but I do hope someone picks up the task! (In the Midwest)


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I would like the money to go to KBRADEN and the birds go to my friend in S.Dakota.


----------



## ERIC K

SouthTown Racers said:


> I would like the money to go to KBRADEN and the birds go to my friend in S.Dakota.


Classy move man.


----------



## TheLaw818

SouthTown Racers said:


> I would like the money to go to KBRADEN and the birds go to my friend in S.Dakota.


Wow...SouthTown Racers....Your one class act...Reflection of the quality in your birds...


----------



## grunt45

Congratulations SouthTown Racers!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*PTC 2013 Third Place*

Kast 1382 v-john should post the pics of these 3 after the race how they looked once home do you want me to show wings


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Kast 1382 v-john should post the pics of these 3 after the race how they looked once home do you want me to show wings


I would love to see the wings!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Way to go David!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Kast 1382 v-john should post the pics of these 3 after the race how they looked once home do you want me to show wings


Nice  Glad he's home. Too bad he didn't clock for you.


----------



## Kastle Loft

SouthTown Racers said:


> Way to go David!!!


Thanks Matt. And you realize that, in a way, this Kastle 1382 is half yours  ?? That REALLY makes you King of the Hill (as if you weren't already).


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> Thanks Matt. And you realize that, in a way, this Kastle 1382 is half yours  ?? That REALLY makes you King of the Hill (as if you weren't already).


Now for sure there has to be a PT 2014 because someone needs to give Matt some competition next year!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Here are the winning bird's parents. STR #10


----------



## Josepe

Congrats Kastle!

Damon,
Wing pics too!

Matt,
Awsome looking birds!


----------



## Josepe

Thanks for hosting it Damon and I think we all need to give a Big Thank You to V-John also.The updates and pics improved 110% when he volunteered to be the go between.Thanks V-John!


----------



## raftree3

You did a great job John.....be nice to hear that our birds got back at some point, winners or not...


----------



## raftree3

Thanks for hosting this race Damon! Lots of work for not much reward....hope you had some enjoyment out of the deal. Good luck in the future!


----------



## ERIC K

raftree3 said:


> You did a great job John.....be nice to hear that our birds got back at some point, winners or not...


I would like to hear that too. I can't believe that only 4 birds clocked!


----------



## TheLaw818

Can someone kindly post the link where we could see the results.. Thank you


----------



## Josepe

http://www.racingpigeonmall.com/cgi...pagenum=1&cgifunction=Search&cgifunction=form


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

ERIC K said:


> I would like to hear that too. I can't believe that only 4 birds clocked!


Results are posted and I have been outside all day except for now and when I TOOK MODULE. I think they have a secret loft hideaway this doesnot make sense the only other thing I can think ofis that they are in someones loft and nobody knows


----------



## V-John

STR 10


----------



## V-John

irpc 3410


----------



## V-John

Kastle 1382


----------



## Kastle Loft

They look pretty worn out! Must have been tough.


----------



## raftree3

Kastle Loft said:


> They look pretty worn out! Must have been tough.


They look pretty shot.....might explain why only four clocked. Looks like only about half the birds in the entire race clocked on Saturday..


----------



## Josepe

Yea 330 mi beat.Now they need a little rest and some electrolytes maybe before being shipped home.


----------



## Pigeon0446

raftree3 said:


> You did a great job John.....be nice to hear that our birds got back at some point, winners or not...


From the way the birds that made it home look I'd think you'd be hard pressed to see too many more make it. This time of the year with that little cold snap the hawks are really hungry and if the birds are as beat as the others they don't stand a chance. There's just too many hawks I'm only 33 now but I remember only 10 to 15 years ago or even longer you'd get birds home that were missing a week or longer all the time. But now it's almost as if they need to be home on the day or early the next morning you don't see them any more it still happens where you get that rare one back after a while but nowhere near as often as you used to there's just too many hawks for a pigeon to make it on it's own long enough to build up and make it home. I remember being able to let my birds out all winter and almost never see a hawk now I get hit all summer. Last week a hawk grabbed my dropper during the race and today I must have seen 10 different hawks while I was waiting for my birds to come home from the race. And I'm in a one of the most populated parts of the country I couldn't imagine what gauntlet of hawks these birds have to fly through to get home out in the country.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*PTC Rewards 2013*

1st=100.00 south town
2nd=50.00 josepe
3rd=25.00*kastle lofts

please call me to make arrangements if no number pm I will give it to. You. Wing photos coming soon and who is going to host next year please don't let it die!!!!!!


----------



## Kastle Loft

Hey Damon, are you planning on going to the Dixie Convention in Chattanooga in a couple of weeks?


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Hey Damon, are you planning on going to the Dixie Convention in Chattanooga in a couple of weeks?


Not sure but call me so I can see what you are trying to do so we can make it happen


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

V-John said:


> Kastle 1382


Wrong picture my fault


----------



## ssyyb2

Any more birds meander in?


----------



## V-John

No Damon that's my fault. 

Here is the right one of the clock


----------



## Kastle Loft

To continue the conversation just a wee bit longer . . . 

While I'm extremely proud of my bird for getting home, I also realize that, in the words of Ricky Bobby's daddy, "If you're not first, you're last." No one will remember third place :roll eyes:

But who doesn't like a good story? I thought some of you would like to know who the parents of Kastle 1382 are:

Mother (below): She is Lovely Rita. She is M&D Evans Vandenabeele and a grand daughter of Benetton, Lady Eisen, Rolls Royce and Super Girl 310. Great grand daughter of Champion Shadow and Wittenbuik. She very well may end up being my foundation hen based on her children's performances this year - her first year breeding. Another one of her babies just today finished 77th place vs. 928 b. 150 mile race in the Gulf Coast Homing Club (46 seconds to win!!). She got me a few diplomas and/or eq. 1sts in club racing, too.










Father (below): I call him Campbell's Prize. Can anyone guess why? He also is mostly M&D Evans and down from Shadow and a certain 11-flight hen. I begged Matt May (Southtown) to sell him to me about, oh, this time last year. I figured it was appropriate to enter his baby in this race.


----------



## Josepe

Nice! The name Southtown seems to be Haunting the racing game.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Josepe said:


> Nice! The name Southtown seems to be Haunting the racing game.


Family is dialed in to the 300 mile races. 300 is the sweet spot for Southtown. Working on getting my family there. Waiting for our 300 ABQ results. I think I have some near the top from yesterday. My/Nomads non PT bird did well but was still a few minutes behind Southtown.


----------



## Josepe

Runner Up 3410's parents.No big name birds here,just a few good ones from a poor ole country boy's loft in the mountains of W.Maryland.
Father(BC) is Simon Janssen bred and was moved to the breeding loft from weaning because of his perfect conformation and type.And proved to be a good decision.Mother is Janssen/Meulman and also paired with her mate because of the same conformation and type.3410's under her daddy in that bowl..  Momma's camera shy.


----------



## V-John

That momma sure is a beautiful bird!


----------



## Kastle Loft

You were right about that blue check. Great looking bird.


----------



## Josepe

Thanks.Some Quality birds in the race for sure and they've proven it in this Tough race.Wished there would've been more birds make it to this one.But it was what it was and it's over now.Hopefully the remaining birds will come trickling in. It was a Pleasure flying with all of you.


----------



## Josepe

Anyone talked to Damon? PM'd him yesterday and left a ph message today but haven't heard back from him.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

*missing birds*

Now I guess this bird did not want to race 8103 shows up @ loft today umm smh. No other birds have shown up from Saturdays race sad to say but why do people just keep birds in their loft. I will never understand


----------



## First To Hatch

Birds should be given electrolytes and look a lot better than they do in those pictures after that race before they get shipped out in my opinion.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Joe I responded to you but it did not go through I apologize if you ask kastle and napacino I respond asap( when I am able ) so I was not trying to avoid or ignore you


----------



## Josepe

No problem got your PM. Thanks!


----------



## Josepe

Electrolyte suggestion was posted on the last page.


----------



## Josepe

Wing Pics??


----------



## Crazy Pete

Josepe said:


> Wing Pics??


Agree wing pics would be nice and it shouldn't take very long with only a few left.
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

Nice looking pairs!! Can't wait until next years PT. I got a few bird pair I want to test out against the best of PT members.


----------



## ERIC K

Kastle Loft said:


> What is in your condition mix?


This is what I was told by Debbie Ganus as they feed only Browns feeds and one of the conditioning mix is Product #41713 and it is made of the following. Small American Corn, Canada Peas, Maple Peas, *****, Austrian Peas, Milo, Safflower seed, Canary seed, Hulled oats, Common Vetch. This is listed at 16% Protein, 4.5% Fat, 6.0% Fiber, Moisture at 20% which seams high for moisture in seeds that we don't want to spoil but that's what the product catalog says.


----------



## Josepe

Where's them Wing Pics?


----------



## pigeon is fun

The_Rookie said:


> Nice looking pairs!! Can't wait until next years PT. I got a few bird pair I want to test out against the best of PT members.


Same here. I just got some really really reasonable breeders from really really good fanciers. I hope will produce some good birds for PTC 2014.


----------



## West

Hopefully someone with the time and space steps up to host.


----------



## pigeon is fun

pigeon is fun said:


> Same here. I just got some really really reasonable breeders from really really good fanciers. I hope will produce some good birds for PTC 2014.


some of my new breeders


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Wow!!! What are they? They look super nice!!


----------



## pigeon is fun

First pic got a DV 2011 band
And the rest houben van reet janssen


----------



## pigeon is fun

I forgot 2 more


----------



## pigeon is fun

SouthTown Racers said:


> Wow!!! What are they? They look super nice!!


Thanks. Im hoping i will pair them to the right hens. I got some few new kannibals and rauw sablons that im planning to cross.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Shoot..... look at the flights on that second bird.


----------



## Josepe

Nice looking birds.Should breed you some good ones.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Thanks. Thats what im hoping for and be competitive to the next PTC.


----------



## Josepe

3410 coming home to be Engaged to "Buddy".
Buddy was a top 10% Combine bird last year in the tough UPC combine(Mr.Smith's combine).Clocking top 10% at the 200/300/340 marks with 800-1055 birds.He's a Jan/Van Loon/Hofkens cross.They Should (and hopefully) produce some good 300/350 birds.He has two younger siblings flying in the FVC Futurity (350)this year being handled by Marty Ladin for my friend Carrol Hoover.In the picture(not a very good one) he's challenging the lower perch boys to try and take his perch.


----------



## conditionfreak

The trophy for the 2013 PTC winner, was ordered about three days ago. It should be sent directly to SouthTownRacers home.

I hope Matt has not moves since his win last year. I probably should have checked with him, but if he had moved. I think he would have mentioned it.

I went with a walnut look for this years trophy.

SouthTownRacer informed me in a PM that he is calling this years winner, "Boomerang". Not sure why. Maybe he will tell us.

So, "Boomerang" is the current champion of the Pigeon Talk Classic contests.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

conditionfreak said:


> The trophy for the 2013 PTC winner, was ordered about three days ago. It should be sent directly to SouthTownRacers home.
> 
> I hope Matt has not moves since his win last year. I probably should have checked with him, but if he had moved. I think he would have mentioned it.
> 
> I went with a walnut look for this years trophy.
> 
> SouthTownRacer informed me in a PM that he is calling this years winner, "Boomerang". Not sure why. Maybe he will tell us.
> 
> So, "Boomerang" is the current champion of the Pigeon Talk Classic contests.


 Walt, I guess I should have mentioned that I have moved Luckily, I still own my other house. If it is mailed there, no problem. My parents are currently living there and I can just pick it up from them.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, I guess I should have mentioned that I have moved Luckily, I still own my other house. If it is mailed there, no problem. My parents are currently living there and I can just pick it up from them.


Why the name boomerang, Is it because no matter how it was thrown it kept coming home????


----------



## Josepe

I'm thinking because #10 brought the Championship trophy back home to Southtown again.


----------



## Alamo

You know "Josephe",every time I look around,you have another Red Check in your loft...
You are getting to be Alamo Jr with all the " REDS "......


----------



## Josepe

He's a Silver.Only have one RC in the loft that I'll be flying as a yearling in OB's this season.Though this silver bred to 3410 BC may produce a RC.


----------



## Crazy Pete

I would call that a silver, nice looking bird.
Dave


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Walt, I guess I should have mentioned that I have moved Luckily, I still own my other house. If it is mailed there, no problem. My parents are currently living there and I can just pick it up from them.


Eeek!  I should have checked with you before having it sent. I won't make that mistake again. When you win 3 in a row.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Well yesterday TOP 30243 DECIDED to check in back @ loft


----------



## V-John

Well, better late than never! Was he in pretty rough shape, or do you think he was in someone else's loft?


----------



## Josepe

Glad he made it back.My guess is he was in someone else's loft.

Looking forward to getting my bird shipped home the beginning of next week.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Josepe said:


> Glad he made it back.My guess is he was in someone else's loft.
> 
> Looking forward to getting my bird shipped home the beginning of next week.


Did Nomad confirm that? Next week?


----------



## Josepe

That's what he told me when I talked to him last week and in a PM today. I know I'm expecting 3410 to be headed to Md. the beginning of the week.


----------



## ERIC K

I would think for his time and trouble you all would let him keep the birds you sent him to race after all they are trained to his loft.


----------



## raftree3

ERIC K said:


> I would think for his time and trouble you all would let him keep the birds you sent him to race after all they are trained to his loft.


If Damon wanted them, I'd sure let him keep the few that are left. He didn't get much for his trouble and if that became the norm (handler gets the birds) it might encourage someone to take on the race if he thought he might end up with good birds to add to his loft.


----------



## Josepe

Yea some probably would,that has a loft full of proven racers and or breeders.As for me,wanting to improve my breeding program and produce better and proven birds in the future my decision is to put that bird in my breeding program.To each their own decisions.I'm sure he'll have plenty of birds to fly and test next year from hillfamilyloft.Especially since Randy's one bird did well for him in some of his club races.


----------



## V-John

My bird is going to another flier to try and help him out.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Did Nomad confirm that? Next week?


Kastle I did not know what you wanted to do but if you want yours shipped out also let me know


----------



## Kastle Loft

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Kastle I did not know what you wanted to do but if you want yours shipped out also let me know


We spoke on the phone about it. But to be clear, yes, I'd like mine shipped as well. Let me know how much I owe you to cover any expenses. I sent you a PM with my address but I'll do it again - perhaps it didn't go through.

Thanks


----------



## Josepe

Damon,
I also PM'd you last week with my address,and just PM'd it again in case you missed it. When the bird is shipped please PM me the tracking #.What day are you planning on shipping? Thanks!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

*Trophy Came Today!!*

Thanks Walt!!!


----------



## ERIC K

Very nice, congrats again Matt.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Thanks Eric.


----------



## italianbird101

Congrats Matt.


----------



## pigeon is fun

Congrats bro. Maybe a 3-peat next year.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Congrats, 2 years in a row now that's bragging rights. Do you have the parents of these birds listed on your web site?
Dave


----------



## The_Rookie

Wow looks nice! Congrats to the winner.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Crazy Pete said:


> Congrats, 2 years in a row now that's bragging rights. Do you have the parents of these birds listed on your web site?
> Dave


Yes I do. The sire is the 16th bird down on my Breeding Males page and the hen is the 21st bird down on the Breeding Females page.


----------



## Josepe

Nice! Man that Baby was Almost mine.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

pigeon is fun said:


> Congrats bro. Maybe a 3-peat next year.


I will sure try!


----------



## raftree3

Congratulations Matt. The Golden Mattens cock and the OEH hen, is that right? I sure like the looks of the hen.


----------



## conditionfreak

YOu are welcome. The trophy company that I order thesee from, is asking if I want a "standing order" for one to be shipped to you every year.

I told them to hold off on that, as I plan on breaking your streak. Enough is enough. No more Mr. Nice Guy from me. Gonna get me a couple of good'uns from Don Campbell and feed them my special formula of jet stream additives.


----------



## Josepe

One of our combine member's birds being handled by T.Tomer just won the GNEO race by 13 minutes. Mr. Cambell was 3rd and 4th,and he had 15 birds in the top 10%. 1083 birds.Link below:
http://www.gneorace.com/gneo/gneo13.html


----------



## Kastle Loft

Coincidentally, the nestmate to Kastle 1382 (PT bird) was in that race, handled by Don, finished 79. Wish it was better but not bad out of 1000 birds.


----------



## Josepe

Not bad at all.Top 10% in that race any year is good in my book.Tough competition and Lots of good birds.


----------



## conditionfreak

SouthTown Racers said:


> Thanks Walt!!!


I see the trophy company made a boo-boo. There was supposed to be another line on the inscription, on the bottom. It was supposed to say "Boomerang".

Too late now though.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

2nd and 3rd place birds headed home this morning. Well Southtown please give me a call!!! Nice Trophy Walt. I want to say again thanks to all who participated and I am honored to have served as host for the 2013 PT Classic


----------



## donald campbell

Walt, you have them there but please don't let no coke dealers near my birds...... ha ha let the pt fellows know I will be parting with 4 for 1000 from my January hatch I let one batch go a year. look on Ipigeon M&D evans and on independent homing club for pressing on and girl power gr daughter results


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

donald campbell said:


> Walt, you have them there but please don't let no coke dealers near my birds...... ha ha let the pt fellows know I will be parting with 4 for 1000 from my January hatch I let one batch go a year. look on Ipigeon M&D evans and on independent homing club for pressing on and girl power gr daughter results


Not quite understanding will you be selling them? opps 4 for a thousand dollars okay I got it


----------



## HmoobH8wj

any idea who going to host 2014?


----------



## TheLaw818

donald campbell said:


> Walt, you have them there but please don't let no coke dealers near my birds...... ha ha let the pt fellows know I will be parting with 4 for 1000 from my January hatch I let one batch go a year. look on Ipigeon M&D evans and on independent homing club for pressing on and girl power gr daughter results


Don that is a very good deal for the quality of bird you will be providing. I can attest for that....


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

HmoobH8wj said:


> any idea who going to host 2014?


Thanks for volunteering so where do we send birds? Lol!!! For real somebody please step up


----------



## Josepe

Nomad,
Were the PT birds PMV'd ? Never seen anything posted about it. Thanks.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Nomad,
> Were the PT birds PMV'd ? Never seen anything posted about it. Thanks.


Yes 2 weeks before races started


----------



## Kastle Loft

Kastle 1382 has arrived home safe and sound, thank you Damon. S/he looks and feels good and should have a nice life making babies.

Damon guesses it's a cock. My first reaction was "hen". What y'all think?


----------



## Josepe

Thanks.3410 arrived in good shape.And it is a Hen.Will post a pic of her wing later.


----------



## Josepe

Kastle,
NICE! Looks like a Hen to me.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Kastle Loft said:


> Kastle 1382 has arrived home safe and sound, thank you Damon. S/he looks and feels good and should have a nice life making babies.
> 
> Damon guesses it's a cock. My first reaction was "hen". What y'all think?


Yes I say cock but I am no expert lol


----------



## Kastle Loft

Well I spent the better part of a month convinced that this one's father was a hen. Feminine cocks could be hereditary


----------



## Josepe

3410-Pics not that good(I'm using an Old Olympus camera for now)
All the other birds started clapping their wings when I brought her out to put in the holding pen.Had to get my son to take the pics and he wasn't sure how to use the camera.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

look nice i say hen too.



Kastle Loft said:


> Kastle 1382 has arrived home safe and sound, thank you Damon. S/he looks and feels good and should have a nice life making babies.
> 
> Damon guesses it's a cock. My first reaction was "hen". What y'all think?


----------



## Crazy Pete

Kastle I say it's a cock

Joe Nice wing, a lot of people don't like a bird with a step but I do.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Looks good Josepe! Wonder when Matt will get his . . .


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Nice birds, When you say step Dave are you referring to the last flight being smaller? I have a few birds like it and thought it was a bad thing, You like distance flying so is your fondness to this wing type a sign it is good for distance? Thanks!


----------



## West

He's talking about the step from the secondaries to the primaries. I prefer a step as well.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Here is the wing of Kastle 1382 FWIW. Looks like s/he hasn't dropped the #10 yet and may very well have been only half way through the #9. That's definitely a handicap in a long race like that final. The DOB was March 16 which put the bird at about 7 months old on race day.


----------



## Crazy Pete

Nice wing the step is just a bit smaller than I like, what strain.
Dave


----------



## Kastle Loft

Crazy Pete said:


> Nice wing the step is just a bit smaller than I like, what strain.
> Dave


100% M&D Evans Vandenabeele. A child of last year's gift/prize to the PT winner.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Josepe said:


> 3410-Pics not that good(I'm using an Old Olympus camera for now)
> All the other birds started clapping their wings when I brought her out to put in the holding pen.Had to get my son to take the pics and he wasn't sure how to use the camera.


Now that I look closer at this wing of Josepe's bird 3410, I see it was very likely also hampered by a short or no 10th flight during the race (which was 2.5 weeks before this photo)? Am I getting the timing right? If so, that's even more remarkable to get home on the day in such a tough race.


----------



## Josepe

Nice.Beautiful bird.You may have a point with the handicap.
Yea with 3410 the timing is right.


----------



## Crazy Pete

2 1/2 weeks ago could have been a blood feather and that would be painful to fly that far. Says a lot about the bird.
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch

That's interesting to see David, I didn't realize that at seven months of age birds are still molting feathers, been flying light always have birds with full molt before the races lol.


----------



## Josepe

Kastle,
Glad you pay attention to Details.All I've been seeing since she got home is Babies. What these birds prooved is that they have Heart,Grit,and Homing ability..Knowing the quality of Matt's birds # 10 probably won this race with 1 1/2 wings.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Josepe said:


> Kastle,
> Glad you pay attention to Details.All I've been seeing since she got home is Babies. What these birds proved is that they have Heart,Grit,and Homing ability..Knowing the quality of Matt's birds # 10 probably won this race with 1 1/2 wings.


What's the DOB of your bird Josepe? Curious. Some birds molt faster than others and conditions can also speed up or slow down the molt.


----------



## Josepe

3410's DOB-March 21st


----------



## Alamo

Kastle Loft...I only count 9 primeries in your picture....If the 10th is not moulted,as shown,I think the missing flight could be the 9th...Take a look...Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft

Alamo said:


> Kastle Loft...I only count 9 primeries in your picture....If the 10th is not moulted,as shown,I think the missing flight could be the 9th...Take a look...Alamo


Haha so much for paying attention to details. I'll re-count when I get home


----------



## Kastle Loft

Josepe said:


> 3410's DOB-March 21st


That's interesting. Our birds are essentially the same age. But it appears that your bird may have molted out it's wing far faster.


----------



## Kastle Loft

Alamo said:


> Kastle Loft...I only count 9 primeries in your picture....If the 10th is not moulted,as shown,I think the missing flight could be the 9th...Take a look...Alamo


Yep you're right Alamo. I didn't even bother to count and didn't feel the hole. I just checked and the ninth is about an inch and a half out of the shaft. So it's possible he could have had his ninth during the race.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Nomad
Send me a PM with your email and I will send you the pedigree for 47608


----------



## Josepe

Kastle,
That is interesting and strange on the other hand also.


----------



## Gnuretiree

I hope I can get some information or help here. Damon was supposed to send me a pigeon after the race and all the arrangements were made with the bird's owner V-John, Damon and me. Damon had said he'd send the bird on 3 or 4 occasions, but something always interferred with the shipment. He has not responded to my recent messages here, nor replied to any of the voice messages I have left for him on his phone. Is anyone aware of something happening to him? I really do want this bird and certainly expect it since he's recieved and cashed the check for the shipping.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Gnuretiree said:


> I hope I can get some information or help here. Damon was supposed to send me a pigeon after the race and all the arrangements were made with the bird's owner V-John, Damon and me. Damon had said he'd send the bird on 3 or 4 occasions, but something always interferred with the shipment. He has not responded to my recent messages here, nor replied to any of the voice messages I have left for him on his phone. Is anyone aware of something happening to him? I really do want this bird and certainly expect it since he's recieved and cashed the check for the shipping.


Same here My winning bird has STILL not been sent to the new owner. and the prize money STILL has not gone to Walt for the KBraden fund!! Im getting real sick of this crap Damon!!!!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

SouthTown Racers said:


> Same here My winning bird has STILL not been sent to the new owner. and the prize money STILL has not gone to Walt for the KBraden fund!! Im getting real sick of this crap Damon!!!!!


well I wonder if some of the people that hassled us for giving Damon a "hard time" may now swallow their words and see that they were justified, this sort of slackness and delay in getting someone what is rightfully theirs proves it I would say.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Matt, He might breed some young off your bird first...........


----------



## NZ Pigeon

If the birds in the PT race were subject to the same level of procrastination and delay then no wonder so many went missing. Sorry, Im done ranting now, I didn't even have birds in and this makes me angry, feel sorry for the guys who did that's all.


----------



## SouthTown Racers

NZ Pigeon said:


> Matt, He might breed some young off your bird first...........


NZ, Thats exactly what I was thinking!!


----------



## SouthTown Racers

I have not said a word, kept quiet this whole time, because I understand that life can be crazy especially this time of year, but enough is enough. This has drug on way too long. So Damon, please get with it and get this thing done...lets put the 2013 PT Classic to bed and work towards a successful 2014 race.


----------



## conditionfreak

Does anyone here know Damon personally? Has something happened to him? I hope he is okay.

I will wait until I know if he is ill or injured, before I comment further. But this IS troublesome. It is just before Christmas and the money winners deserve their winnings. Which SHOULD have been put aside from the beginning.


----------



## raftree3

I guess it doesn't matter if Damon checks this forum any more, but ignoring phone and voice messages is concerning. It's not like we're talking about large sums of money but since I got V-John and Gnuretiree together I wish it could get worked out. And for Matt to be kind enough to pass his winner and winning prize along its sure a shame that things worked out like they seem to have. Since some birds got returned it sure seems like something unforeseen must have happened.


----------



## V-John

I talked to Damon on the 4th. He said that he had planned to mail the bird on the Monday previous, but couldn't because work had taken him out of town. He said he would try to send the bird the next Monday. I text him the following Monday and asked him if he had sent the bird and got no response. So, honestly, I have no idea if anything happened. Hope not, just wish he'd throw a text and let us know what's up.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Anyone know someone in the club he flies with or that has contact with him?


----------



## Josepe

Knowing the facts it turns out Damon's not the good ole boy we thought he was.Can you say lack of Integrity and Honesty? V-John and Gnuretiree-Pm's sent.


----------



## Pigeon0446

This is the list of officers from his clubs website maybe somebody should contact somebody down there and see if they know if anything happened to him or if he's fine and just ducking everyone. 

Doug Jones 678-654-1860 [email protected] 


Vice President 
Don Little 404-392-0314 [email protected] 


Secretary/Publicity Director 
Bob Tavares 770-783-0534 [email protected] 


Treasurer 
Paul Baker 706-506-5448 [email protected] 


Race Secretary 
Damon Sylve 678-789-8810 [email protected] 


Sergeant at Arms 
Roddy Motes 404-867-2000 [email protected] 


Dixie Rep 
Doug Jones 678-654-1860 [email protected] 


Combine Rep 
Fred Wagner 770-517-6687 [email protected] 


Combine Rep 
George Petra 404-935-2630 [email protected] 


Liberator 
Katy Fink 770-548-6246 [email protected]


----------



## Josepe

I'd wager on the Ducking option.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

I am not ducking this forum our website I have been working out of town. my phone is a metro pcs so when you go certain places it sucks. In no shape or fashion have I not been truthful or dishonest a little late but other than that. never not callback no matter what and you people to be so judgemental is crazy I have a family to support I am not retired living well off I am struggling just like everyone else


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> Knowing the facts it turns out Damon's not the good ole boy we thought he was.Can you say lack of Integrity and Honesty? V-John and Gnuretiree-Pm's sent.


What facts that?????????????????


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NZ Pigeon said:


> Matt, He might breed some young off your bird first...........


not doing that


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

NZ Pigeon said:


> If the birds in the PT race were subject to the same level of procrastination and delay then no wonder so many went missing. Sorry, Im done ranting now, I didn't even have birds in and this makes me angry, feel sorry for the guys who did that's all.


what the h you talking about ????


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

SouthTown Racers said:


> I have not said a word, kept quiet this whole time, because I understand that life can be crazy especially this time of year, but enough is enough. This has drug on way too long. So Damon, please get with it and get this thing done...lets put the 2013 PT Classic to bed and work towards a successful 2014 race.


I have not bred off your 2 birds believe that. I wish that things did not work out like this. but I have been working like I said.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

conditionfreak said:


> Does anyone here know Damon personally? Has something happened to him? I hope he is okay.
> 
> I will wait until I know if he is ill or injured, before I comment further. But this IS troublesome. It is just before Christmas and the money winners deserve their winnings. Which SHOULD have been put aside from the beginning.


I Thank you Walt. I did do that but ended up needing to use for birds but I was able to take care of 2nd and 3rd place guys with balance that was owed josepe after shipping they did get that. I switched jobs which have me out of town alot. I am struggling not dodging and to think I am [email protected] [email protected]@ is crazy


----------



## SouthTown Racers

Alright Nomad, I understand being busy with work, and I wont speak another negative word. Lets just get this thing done!! This has been strung out long enough.


----------



## Josepe

What facts that????????????

The FACT that you spent the prize money that didn't belong to you.That money was derived from the entry fees that We sent and should've been set aside after all the fees were in to be paid out right after the race.Yea I got my bird back and the balance of my prize money after waiting two weeks for your Pay Day so you could replace the money and send it.No biggy now that's done.You still haven't replaced Southtown's money(which you spent also)and forwarded it to Walt for the Braden fund.Still haven't shipped Matt's birds to who was suppose to get them.And still haven't shipped V-John's bird to Gnuretiree which he sent you the shipping fee(and you cashed the check the day you received it).When I asked you a while back why you didn't set the prize money aside you said "I spent it on feed and other things".
Other things?With All the early bird losses feed sure shouldn't been much.Though I'd bet the PT money helped feed your birds also and paid your club race fees.
Some's getting tired of your lame excuses and being led on.Man Up and take care of your Responsabilities to the members here who Trusted you in the beginning.Like already said Enough is Enough.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Josepe said:


> What facts that????????????
> 
> The FACT that you spent the prize money that didn't belong to you.That money was derived from the entry fees that We sent and should've been set aside after all the fees were in to be paid out right after the race.Yea I got my bird back and the balance of my prize money after waiting two weeks for your Pay Day so you could replace the money and send it.No biggy now that's done.You still haven't replaced Southtown's money(which you spent also)and forwarded it to Walt for the Braden fund.Still haven't shipped Matt's birds to who was suppose to get them.And still haven't shipped V-John's bird to Gnuretiree which he sent you the shipping fee(and you cashed the check the day you received it).When I asked you a while back why you didn't set the prize money aside you said "I spent it on feed and other things".
> Other things?With All the early bird losses feed sure shouldn't been much.Though I'd bet the PT money helped feed your birds also and paid your club race fees.
> Some's getting tired of your lame excuses and being led on.Man Up and take care of your Responsabilities to the members here who Trusted you in the beginning.Like already said Enough is Enough.


YOU ACT AS IF THE THIS WAS A BIG MONEY RACE AND TOOK THOUSANDS OF DOLLARS. FIRST OF ALL THERE WAS NO PRIZE MONEY WANTED I SUGGESTED SO THAT TOP BIRDS COULD BE SENT HOME FREE JUST ABOUT. NOBODY EVEN WANTED TO DO THE DAMN RACE!!!!! I DONT SEE YOU VOLUNTEERING FOR 2014. JUST A DUMB BO BAD MOUTHING PEOPLE YOU REALLY THAT HARD UP FOR THAT 50.00 OHH YOU HAD ONLY 15.00 DOLLARS LEFT AFTER SHIPPING. COME ON NOW DO YOU REALLY KNOW ME NO SO SHUT THE FLAP UP I DO ADMIT I DID USE THE MONEY BUT IT WAS FOR THE BIRDS NOT FOR ANY OTHER BS. AND TO BLAME ME FOR LOSSES KISS MY TAIL FEATHERS. ONLY A FEW DECENT PEOPLE ON THIS FORUM I HAVE NOT KEPT OR DECIEVED ANYONE.


----------



## Formidable1

Alright guys and gals, why so much drama.  I am on no ones side here. I thought the pt classic was meant for us to test out our birds in a friendly matter, on a low budget. It wasn't about money or anything. It's only for bragging rights of the winning bird. Everyone knows what they are getting into when sending in birds and having them in a race. And better communications between all party's will be a plus. Things happen and everyone have their own lives besides racing pigeon. Please keep the peace and don't send birds if you are not sure about the handler.


----------



## raftree3

Time to make history of this thread. Nothing left to say. Hope everyone has a nice Christmas and has good luck wherever you choose to race in 2014.


----------



## pigeon is fun

The End!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Josepe

X two.Happy Hollidays to everyone and good luck in the up coming season.


----------

